# Sticky  NFL Thread



## kingnoth1n

Dude. Would be cool if we could pool a WF fantasy szn. Money would have to be involved though like a 25 dollar buy in. Id be game. all shit talking legal too.


Also go Pats. In all likelyhood last chance to dance son.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

*Browns K Phil Dawson announces his retirement*



> K Phil Dawson has announced his retirement from the NFL. He will sign a contract to retire as a Cleveland Brown.
> 
> “To have the opportunity to come back home and retire with the organization and the city that I love is incredibly meaningful to me,” said Dawson. “It only seems right to have the opportunity to do this with the fans that have been so good to me and my family.”
> 
> “We are thrilled that Phil Dawson wanted to come back and retire as a Cleveland Brown,” said Dee and Jimmy Haslam. “He epitomizes the characteristics that we look for in our players – hardworking, professional, consistent and he was a pillar in the community. He is a great example for all current and future Browns.”
> 
> Dawson appeared in 305 career regular season games during his 21 NFL seasons from 1998-2018. He ranks among the all-time NFL leaders in games played (seventh with 305), field goals made (eighth with 441), points scored (11th with 1,847) and field goal percentage (16th with 83.8).
> 
> Originally signed by the Browns in 1999, Dawson won the placekicking job during training camp and remained with the team through the 2012 season. He holds team records for most career field goals (305), highest career field goal percentage (84.0), most field goals in a season (30 in 2008), highest field goal percentage in a season (93.5 in 2012), field goals in a game (six on Nov. 5, 2006), most consecutive field goals made (29) and most consecutive games with a field goal (23). He scored 1,271 points with Cleveland, the second most by a Brown, and his 215 games are the third-most by a Browns player. In 2012, Dawson became the only Browns kicker selected to the Pro Bowl (Lou Groza was selected as a tackle).
> 
> RELATED LINKS
> #BrownsCamp Daily: Browns get back to work, Baker Mayfield's mustache makes waves and Greedy Williams impresses
> Fresh Takes: Observations from Day 6 of Browns training camp
> Browns OT Greg Robinson making the most out of DE Myles Garrett’s elite skillset
> Browns to induct LB Clay Matthews into Ring of Honor
> News & Notes: Baker Mayfield embracing everything that comes with starting role at training camp
> A perennial team captain, Dawson also made a major impact in the Cleveland community. He teamed up with the Adoption Network to invite families who recently adopted children to each home game from 2008-12, so they could form new memories as a family. He was voted the 2012 Browns Player of the Year by the local PFWA chapter, the 2007 Dino Lucarelli “Good Guy” Award honoree by the PFWA, the 2006 Ed Block Courage Award winner by his teammates and the 2006 winner of the Doug Dieken Humanitarian Award for his charitable and community efforts.
> 
> Dawson, who played collegiately at the University of Texas, also played for San Francisco (2013-16) and Arizona (2017-18).


Source: https://www.clevelandbrowns.com/news/browns-k-phil-dawson-announces-his-retirement

Anyone a 49ers/Browns Fan?


----------



## Corey

Just a quick update on the Giants receiving core after trading OBJ to Cleveland for a bag of chips:

Sterling Shepard - Fractured thumb, likely to miss week 1
Corey Coleman - Torn ACL, out for the season
Golden Tate - 4 game suspension from violating the PED policy

Saquon about to carry that team all the way to 4-12! :lol

(it's okay though cause my Redskins will be right there with them )


----------



## Rankles75

Corey said:


> Just a quick update on the Giants receiving core after trading OBJ to Cleveland for a bag of chips:
> 
> Sterling Shepard - Fractured thumb, likely to miss week 1
> Corey Coleman - Torn ACL, out for the season
> Golden Tate - 4 game suspension from violating the PED policy
> 
> Saquon about to carry that team all the way to 4-12! :lol
> 
> (it's okay though cause my Redskins will be right there with them )


Evan Engram’s going to be busy this season...


----------



## Corey

Lions could have a sneaky good (and deep) d-line this year if everyone can stay healthy.

Trey Flowers (21 sacks in 3 years with the Pats)
Da'Shawn Hand (PFF's 2nd highest ranked defensive rookie last year)
Mike Daniels (freshly signed after the Pack surprisingly cut him)
Damon 'Snacks' Harrison (PFF's #1 ranked interior run stopper)
A'Shawn Robinson (Another VERY highly rated guy by PPF on the defensive interior)
Austin Bryant (4th round pick from that star studded Clemson d-line who had 16.5 sacks in 2 years as a starter)


----------



## Irish Jet

Year of the Darnold gentleman. Prepare your arseholes.


----------



## Rankles75

Irish Jet said:


> Year of the Darnold gentleman. Prepare your arseholes.


Sounds like the Samchise is killing it in camp. What do you make of the Ryan Kalil signing? I’ve been waiting for us to upgrade the Center position all offseason, hopefully he’s the answer...


----------



## Irish Jet

Rankles75 said:


> Sounds like the Samchise is killing it in camp. What do you make of the Ryan Kalil signing? I’ve been waiting for us to upgrade the Center position all offseason, hopefully he’s the answer...


Yup. Been lights out and apparently showing great control of the offence. Bell has impressed too and will be a huge help for Darnold.

I was shitting bricks about the Centre position getting Sam killed so delighted about Kalil. Even if he's half the player he was he'll walk into the team. Great locker room presence too. 

I'm more psyched for this season than I've been in years. Which means heartbreak is coming but for now I believe.


----------



## Rankles75

Irish Jet said:


> Yup. Been lights out and apparently showing great control of the offence. Bell has impressed too and will be a huge help for Darnold.
> 
> I was shitting bricks about the Centre position getting Sam killed so delighted about Kalil. Even if he's half the player he was he'll walk into the team. Great locker room presence too.
> 
> I'm more psyched for this season than I've been in years. Which means heartbreak is coming but for now I believe.


Still thinking we win 7-8 games. Mainly because I’m still concerned about our edge rush and lack of CB’s, but also because I’m naturally pessimistic after 33+ years of following the Jets...

R.I.P to former Raiders’ WR Cliff Branch. One of the great deep threats, and imo should be in the HoF.


----------



## Corey

Cardinals brought in Michael Crabtree for a workout and offered him a contract but... he turned it down. :lol Apparently it was only for 1 year and $2.5 million with another $2 million in incentives. Can't really see how he's gonna get more than that tbh cause he's washed, but it would've been a cool story to see him reunited with Kliff Kingsbury.


----------



## Yato

Packers season:

Matt Lafeur and Aaron Rodgers will continue to fight over whether or not Rodgers gets to call audibles. This will lead to Aaron undermining Lafeur's play calling and forcing nearly every pass to Davante Adams because the other receivers haven't earned his "trust". The defense will show glimpses of promise, but ultimately be a disappointment. Kevin King will miss an extended period of time while injured. Special teams will continue to suck and people will wonder why Mason Crosby still has a job. This will all happen on the road to being 8-8 (best case scenario) and finishing 3rd in the division.


----------



## Rankles75

*AFC EAST*

New England 13-3
Buffalo 7-9
N.Y Jets 7-9
Miami 3-13

Even with Gronk’s retirement, there’s no reason to expect anything other than a Patriots stroll here. The Jets have made some promising acquisitions, and should see Sam Darnold take the next step, but are weak in several key areas. Buffalo could surprise a few people, but Josh Allen will hold them back. Miami will contend for the 2020 #1 pick, whether they do it deliberately or not.

*AFC NORTH*

Pittsburgh 11-5
Cleveland 10-6
Baltimore 9-7
Cincinnati 6-10

Probably the toughest division to predict this year. Not fully buying the Browns hype, but I do think they’ll make the Playoffs. Despite losing Le’Veon Bell and Antonio Brown, I think the Steelers will bounce back to take the division. Baltimore could be anything this year, and should at least be fun to watch, but I don’t think they have enough in the passing game to challenge for a Playoff place. Cincinnati are a team going absolutely nowhere.

*AFC SOUTH*

Houston 11-5
Indianapolis 8-8
Jacksonville 6-10
Tennessee 5-11

Houston’s division to lose after Andrew Luck’s shock retirement, though Lamar Miller’s season ending knee injury will obviously set them back. Nick Foles gives Jacksonville some much needed legitimacy at QB, but I’m not expecting it to make much of a difference (if any) in the wins column. Tennessee were probably the worst 9-7 team in living memory last season, think they will fall away substantially this year.

*AFC WEST*

Kansas City 12-4
L.A Chargers 11-5
Oakland 6-10
Denver 5-11

It’ll be hard for the Chiefs to match last year’s Offensive output, and there remain several question marks Defensively, but they should still have enough to pip the Chargers for the Division title. Oakland should show signs of improvement, but are some way away from contending for a Playoff berth. Denver should be solid Defensively, but their Offense won’t cause many sleepless nights for opposing teams.

*NFC EAST*

Philadelphia 11-5
Dallas 9-7
Washington 5-11
N.Y Giants 5-11

Providing they can keep Carson Wentz upright, the Eagles should be the class of this division by a distance. The ongoing Ezekiel Elliott certainly doesn’t help Dallas, but even assuming he’s back by Week 1, a Wild Card is the best they can realistically hope for. It’s a coin toss for who finishes in the basement out of the Giants and the Redskins.

*NFC NORTH*

Minnesota 10-6
Chicago 9-7
Green Bay 8-8
Detroit 5-11

A slight surprise maybe, but I think the Vikings edge the division. Expecting some regression from the Bears, while Green Bay still look short of playmakers Offensively. Detroit are a lock for last place.

*NFC SOUTH*

New Orleans 13-3
Atlanta 11-5
Carolina 8-8
Tampa Bay 3-13

The Saints are the class of the NFC imo, and barring injuries or Drew Brees regressing, they should win the division with something to spare. Atlanta could be a dark horse in the Playoffs if they can find some improvement Defensively (especially from the pass rush). Carolina made some impressive additions Defensively, and it wouldn’t be a shock to see them push for a Playoff place, but I expect them to fall short. Tampa Bay will probably be Miami’s main rival for the 2020 #1 pick.

*NFC WEST*

L.A Rams 11-5
Seattle 9-7
San Francisco 5-11
Arizona 4-12

Despite the concerns over Todd Gurley’s knee, and their historically inept performance in last season’s Super Bowl, it’s hard to see the Rams failing to win the division again this time round. Seattle have lost some key personnel, but Russell Wilson and their notoriously tough HFA should see them challenge for a Wild Card. San Francisco could push them if they can get a full season out of Jimmy Garoppolo and he turns out to be as good as they think, but they have question marks in several positions. Arizona have had a solid offseason overall, but I have major concerns over how effective Kyler Murray can be in the NFL.

*AFC WILD CARDS*

PITTSBURGH v Cleveland 
Houston v L.A CHARGERS 

*NFC WILD CARDS*

PHILADELPHIA v Chicago
Minnesota v ATLANTA

*AFC DIVISIONAL PLAYOFFS*

NEW ENGLAND v L.A Chargers
KANSAS CITY v Pittsburgh 

*NFC DIVISIONAL PLAYOFFS*

NEW ORLEANS v Atlanta
L.A Rams v PHILADELPHIA

*AFC CHAMPIONSHIP GAME*

NEW ENGLAND v Kansas City

*NFC CHAMPIONSHIP GAME*

NEW ORLEANS v Philadelphia 

*SUPER BOWL LIV*

NEW ENGLAND v New Orleans


----------



## Kabraxal

Dak reportedly wants 40 million a year... what is he smoking to listen to such bad advice? But saying that, as an impartial and unbiased observer: sign it Jerry!

Fly Eagles Fly


----------



## bradatar

kingnoth1n said:


> Dude. Would be cool if we could pool a WF fantasy szn. Money would have to be involved though like a 25 dollar buy in. Id be game. all shit talking legal too.
> 
> 
> Also go Pats. In all likelyhood last chance to dance son.


I'd be down but only if money is right. $100 a head isn't bad.


----------



## Strike Force

Corey said:


> Cardinals brought in Michael Crabtree for a workout and offered him a contract but... he turned it down. :lol Apparently it was only for 1 year and $2.5 million with another $2 million in incentives. Can't really see how he's gonna get more than that tbh cause he's washed, but it would've been a cool story to see him reunited with Kliff Kingsbury.


I swear, I can't read or say Crabtree's name without doing it in Richard Sherman's voice.








Rankles75 said:


> *AFC EAST*
> 
> New England 13-3
> Buffalo 7-9
> N.Y Jets 7-9
> Miami 3-13
> 
> Even with Gronk’s retirement, there’s no reason to expect anything other than a Patriots stroll here. The Jets have made some promising acquisitions, and should see Sam Darnold take the next step, but are weak in several key areas. Buffalo could surprise a few people, but Josh Allen will hold them back. Miami will contend for the 2020 #1 pick, whether they do it deliberately or not.


Oh, we're doing it intentionally. My Dolphins are tanking, and while we will certainly be awful, I'm glad that there's actually a plan and direction for the franchise. They've dumped virtually every contract possible other than a few promising young guys that fit the long-term scheme. It'll be painful watching them get murdered most weeks, but it's still better than finishing 8-8 every year with absolutely no hope of breaking out.


----------



## bradatar

Strike Force said:


> I swear, I can't read or say Crabtree's name without doing it in Richard Sherman's voice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, we're doing it intentionally. My Dolphins are tanking, and while we will certainly be awful, I'm glad that there's actually a plan and direction for the franchise. They've dumped virtually every contract possible other than a few promising young guys that fit the long-term scheme. It'll be painful watching them get murdered most weeks, but it's still better than finishing 8-8 every year with absolutely no hope of breaking out.


Jet fan here (unfortunately), Dolphins are tanking for Tua. They may not get to 3 win honestly. Right now, I have them as the worst team in the league. Realistically for me I can see the Jets topping at 9 wins or winning as few as 5. I don't see New England winning 13 though. That's a bit much. Oh, and fuck Buffalo.


----------



## Rankles75

bradatar said:


> Jet fan here (unfortunately), Dolphins are tanking for Tua. They may not get to 3 win honestly. Right now, I have them as the worst team in the league. Realistically for me I can see the Jets topping at 9 wins or winning as few as 5. I don't see New England winning 13 though. That's a bit much. Oh, and fuck Buffalo.


Think you’re about right with our season, we look extremely weak at CB and have done little to improve the OL other than the Osemele signing.


----------



## bradatar

If somehow we get this league together I'll pay the money for Steiner to do our draft order.


----------



## Corey

Cardinals already did next to nothing to improve their o-line, now their secondary is gonna be the shits for a while. Thank goodness they're strong at safety.

Also, it looks like the Eagles are gonna need a backup QB asap. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162210322008039425

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162141668365283328


----------



## El Grappleador

I knew Dallas Cowboys franchise worths $5 Billions. Well, let's see how it worths on the gridiron.


----------



## RetepAdam.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163092244414521346
Fuck.


----------



## dele

Yato said:


> Packers season:
> 
> Matt Lafeur and Aaron Rodgers will continue to fight over whether or not Rodgers gets to call audibles. This will lead to Aaron undermining Lafeur's play calling and forcing nearly every pass to Davante Adams because the other receivers haven't earned his "trust". The defense will show glimpses of promise, but ultimately be a disappointment. Kevin King will miss an extended period of time while injured. Special teams will continue to suck and people will wonder why Mason Crosby still has a job. This will all happen on the road to being 8-8 (best case scenario) and finishing 3rd in the division.


LeFleur and Rodgers are not "fighting" over audibles. MLF's offense already has multiple checks built into each play call (think what Madden is). Don't buy into PFT's nonsense (Florio is a BIG vikings fan btw). Rodgers is an alpha, and needs to be challenged. LeFleur knows this, and he also knows that being able to mesh with Rodgers will be the difference between coaching 2 decades in the League or washing out in 3. Rodgers is also self aware enough to realize that he's not 27 and able to play hero ball every play. Give them time to gel. 

Also, why is throwing to Adams over and over a bad thing? That's what should be happening.

I agree with you 1000% on Kevin King. I don't care if it was the 27th overall pick. Trading out of drafting TJ Watt and Ryan Ramcyzk (sic?), two all pro players from UW, in order to play smartest guy in the room was an all time bad draft pick. The fact that guys like Nagler, Wilde et al defend Ted in that pick and every offseason since the super bowl win in 2010-11, especially when Watt has more sacks than King has games played, is beyond asinine. But then again, the Packers only grant press credentials to bootlicker journalists. At some point you need to fish or cut bait with this guy. I hope they cut him, and I hope King proves me wrong with a different team (spoiler alert, he won't).

Since that debacle in Seattle in 2015, the only things I've wanted were Ted and Mike to be shown the door. The fact that neither one are decision makers for the Packers already makes this year a win in my opinion. It's going to take some time to flush the turds that Thompson put on this roster. It's also going to take some time to get rid of the entitled country club attitude that McCarthy let pervade the team in the last 4 years.

8-8 with four of those wins coming against the Bears and Vikings is the best case scenario for this team in my opinion. MLF gets one mulligan.


----------



## kristie wilson




----------



## RKing85

what an absolute shitshow that game in Winnipeg was tonight. Game was played on an 80 yard field.


----------



## Yato

dele said:


> LeFleur and Rodgers are not "fighting" over audibles. MLF's offense already has multiple checks built into each play call (think what Madden is). Don't buy into PFT's nonsense (Florio is a BIG vikings fan btw). Rodgers is an alpha, and needs to be challenged. LeFleur knows this, and he also knows that being able to mesh with Rodgers will be the difference between coaching 2 decades in the League or washing out in 3. Rodgers is also self aware enough to realize that he's not 27 and able to play hero ball every play. Give them time to gel.
> 
> Also, why is throwing to Adams over and over a bad thing? That's what should be happening.
> 
> I agree with you 1000% on Kevin King. I don't care if it was the 27th overall pick. Trading out of drafting TJ Watt and Ryan Ramcyzk (sic?), two all pro players from UW, in order to play smartest guy in the room was an all time bad draft pick. The fact that guys like Nagler, Wilde et al defend Ted in that pick and every offseason since the super bowl win in 2010-11, especially when Watt has more sacks than King has games played, is beyond asinine. But then again, the Packers only grant press credentials to bootlicker journalists. At some point you need to fish or cut bait with this guy. I hope they cut him, and I hope King proves me wrong with a different team (spoiler alert, he won't).
> 
> Since that debacle in Seattle in 2015, the only things I've wanted were Ted and Mike to be shown the door. The fact that neither one are decision makers for the Packers already makes this year a win in my opinion. It's going to take some time to flush the turds that Thompson put on this roster. It's also going to take some time to get rid of the entitled country club attitude that McCarthy let pervade the team in the last 4 years.
> 
> 8-8 with four of those wins coming against the Bears and Vikings is the best case scenario for this team in my opinion. MLF gets one mulligan.


I wasn't being completely serious with my post. I understand they need time to gel. It's just funny how after the Bleacher Report article about the dysfunctional relationship between Rodgers and McCarthy there's apparently already friction between LeFleur and Rodgers. The NFL offseason tends to be mundane and they needed a story so they ran with it.

I don't have a problem getting Davante the ball, but what I do have a problem with is _forcing_ the ball to him when the plays not there (i.e. ignoring other receivers that are open and throwing Adam's way even though he's not open). I'd like the other receiver to step up and for Rodgers to trust them more. This will lead to Davante getting more opportunities because the defense won't be able to just key in on him.


----------



## Dat dude Savage

Andrew luck is retiring dang


----------



## Chrome

Luck retiring is crazy. :wow

Injuries must have taken a toll mentally.


----------



## TKOK

Chrome said:


> Luck retiring is crazy. :wow
> 
> Injuries must have taken a toll mentally.


I thought i was reading a joke article when i saw it.


----------



## HiddenFlaw

:fuck I drafted ty Hilton


----------



## Magic

ya know, fuck the NFL.


----------



## Dat dude Savage

Have a feeling Luck goes to the XFL


----------



## Genesis 1.0

Magic said:


> ya know, fuck the NFL.


Knew I'd find you here. :frank1


----------



## Magic

Genesis 1.0 said:


> Knew I'd find you here. :frank1


go in for fantasy ya scrub.


----------



## Rankles75

Holy fucking shit! Did not see that one coming at all... 

Somewhat ironic this happens just as the Colts have finally sorted out their crappy OL.


----------



## Strike Force

What is Andy Cuck doing in the XFL?!?


----------



## Buttermaker

And now Lamar Miller goes down. That mean hello Duke Johnson you sexy fantasy machine


----------



## Dr. Jones

Buttermaker said:


> And now Lamar Miller goes down. That mean hello Duke Johnson you sexy fantasy machine


Duke Johnson isn't someone who can carry the load on a team. He's good in sporadic situations where he can get big chunks of yards, but when he's asked to just be a straight up every down running back, his game totally breaks down


----------



## Buttermaker

Dr. Jones said:


> Duke Johnson isn't someone who can carry the load on a team. He's good in sporadic situations where he can get big chunks of yards, but when he's asked to just be a straight up every down running back, his game totally breaks down


More chances for him to make a differences catching passes out of the backfield now.

Well now Houston could sign Doug Martin.


----------



## HiddenFlaw

Texans should trade clowney for Melvin Gordon


----------



## Rankles75

49ers have got RBs coming out of their ass, Texans will probably trade for one of them.


----------



## Corey

A couple good options on the free agent market for Houston that will come very cheap. Alex Collins and Jay Ajayi come to mind. They shouldn't feel the need to panic and trade for anyone.


----------



## RKing85

Considering all the injuries that we know of for Luck, and I'm sure there are some that we don't, I can't blame the guy. Putting his health first. It sucks for his fans, but I can't blame him one bit.


----------



## Renegade™

I'm not even a Colts fan and I'm shattered

THATS MY FANTASY FRANCHISE QB :mj2

best of luck (8*D) to him away from football tho, gotta put your health above everything, even money


----------



## Le Duff Fluffer

Not even a colts fan but its big news that one of the greats retire at 29.


----------



## Rankles75

New England Center David Andrews could be out for the season after being hospitalised with blood clots. Btw, any of the idiots who booed Andrew Luck should check out LeRon McClain’s Twitter account, if they want to know why some players walk away “before their time” or think they’re soft...


----------



## RKing85

I would have expected that from Philly fans, not classy Indy fans.

I'm having a hard time finding 6 good or better than good teams in the AFC this year.


----------



## Corey

RKing85 said:


> I would have expected that from Philly fans, not classy Indy fans.
> 
> I'm having a hard time finding 6 good or better than good teams in the AFC this year.


Chiefs
Patriots
Texans
Browns
Chargers
Steelers

If I had to guess the top 6 seeds atm.


----------



## bradatar

HiddenFlaw said:


> Texans should trade clowney for Melvin Gordon


What an outrageous trade that would help me out. (I gambled on Gordon fourth round in my first draft) Got my second draft tonight and my last one next week..


----------



## HiddenFlaw

bradatar said:


> What an outrageous trade that would help me out. (I gambled on Gordon fourth round in my first draft) Got my second draft tonight and my last one next week..


i have gordon as well


----------



## RKing85

AFC
East - New England, NY Jets, Buffalo, Miami
North - Pittsburgh, Cleveland(x), Baltimore, Cincinnati
South - Houston, Tennessee, Indianapolis, Jacksonville (no fucking clue on this division. Anything could happen)
West - Kansas City, LA Chargers(x), Denver, Oakland

NFC
East - Philadelphia, Dallas, NY Giants, Washington
North - Minnesota, Green Bay(x), Chicago, Detroit
South - New Orleans, Atlanta, Carolina, Tampa Bay
West - LA Rams, San Francisco(x), Seattle, Arizona

Super Bowl - Kansas City over LA Rams


----------



## Corey

Rooting for the Saints to win it all this year. Their last two playoff exits have been completely insane. Think they finally pull it off this year. A Brees vs. Brady Superbowl Showdown sounds like a dream to me.


----------



## Cyberdemon

Corey said:


> Rooting for the Saints to win it all this year. Their last two playoff exits have been completely insane. Think they finally pull it off this year. A Brees vs. Brady Superbowl Showdown sounds like a dream to me.


I hated to see the Saints get eliminated in the playoffs like that. I would like to see Brees reach his second Super Bowl before he hangs it up. That would some put asses in couches and seats at Hard Rock Stadium in Miami.


----------



## Corey

Houston needs to be quick on this. He's gonna have a lot of suitors.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1167794232146432000
EDIT: Breaking news on a trade!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1167820881751494657


----------



## Cyberdemon

Corey said:


> Houston needs to be quick on this. He's gonna have a lot of suitors.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1167794232146432000


I think McCoy's got one last run in him before he hangs up the cleats. It would be smart for the Texans snag him after they lost Lamar Miller with an ACL injury, and battle for the starting position against D'Onta Foreman and Duke Johnson.

Clowney got what he wanted and I'm happy for him for joining the Seahawks and play alongside with Bobby Wagner. I can understand why he wants to be there, and that's to compete beyond the regular season. Kudos to him.


----------



## Corey

Seahawks barely had to give up anything for this. Crazy.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1167828420383911937


----------



## Cyberdemon

Corey said:


> Seahawks barely had to give up anything for this. Crazy.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1167828420383911937


That's insane that they only give up so little to get him.


----------



## HiddenFlaw

Ughhh the texans are stupid idiots get some help on the o-line :fuck


----------



## Rankles75

Texans need help at RB and on the OL, get two average Defensive players and a day 2 pick...


----------



## RKing85

Seattle trade raped Houston.

If that trade happened in a fantasy league, every other person in the league would veto it in a second.


----------



## Corey

HiddenFlaw said:


> Ughhh the texans are stupid idiots get some help on the o-line :fuck


I hear Trent Williams is available...


----------



## ShadowCounter

Corey said:


> Seahawks barely had to give up anything for this. Crazy.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1167828420383911937


And the Hawks were gonna cut Mingo at 1pm this afternoon too. :lmao


----------



## Corey

Looks like the Texans had their eye on a different running back.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1167889289658564611


----------



## Rankles75

Per Ian Rapoport-“Blockbuster: The #Dolphins are trading franchise LT Laremy Tunsil and WR Kenny Stills to the Texans in exchange for a huge package of picks, including a first-rounder, sources tell me, Mike Garafolo and Tom Pelissero. The moves are contingent on players passing physicals.” 

EDIT: Texans receive Tunsil, Stills and a 4th rounder. Dolphins receive two 1st rounders, one 2nd rounder, ST Johnson Bademosi and OL Julien Davenport


----------



## Corey

Why the hell didn't the Redskins pull the trigger on sending Williams out if Houston was gonna give up TWO 1st rounders!? Come the fuck on...


----------



## Rankles75

Jachai Polite failing to make the roster, as a 3rd rounder on a team sorely lacking in pass rushers, is a bit of a kick in the pants. Really thought he’d be a steal for us, but there’s a reason he fell to the 3rd. Amassed over $100,000 in fines during the offseason for tardiness and other infractions, so he only has himself to blame.


----------



## Strike Force

This season will be a slog, but my Dolphins are loading up on draft picks like crazy. I love this approach and I can't wait to see it pay off.


----------



## bradatar

Rankles75 said:


> Jachai Polite failing to make the roster, as a 3rd rounder on a team sorely lacking in pass rushers, is a bit of a kick in the pants. Really thought he’d be a steal for us, but there’s a reason he fell to the 3rd. Amassed over $100,000 in fines during the offseason for tardiness and other infractions, so he only has himself to blame.


He is a lazy sack of shit. Worth the risk as he had a high ceiling, but unfortunately hit the lowest of possible floors. Get these Macagnan bums off the team and let's finally start drafting half decently.


----------



## Corey

Jared Goff and Zeke got fucking PAID. :done

Tbh though I think Zeke might be worth it.


----------



## Strike Force

I think Antonio Brown has mental problems.


----------



## Rankles75

Strike Force said:


> I think Antonio Brown has mental problems.


He’s now apparently got himself suspended... ?


----------



## Strike Force

Rankles75 said:


> He’s now apparently got himself suspended... ?


I'm a Dolphins fan, so I have no room to talk as we're tanking BAYBAY, but the Raiders have been a dumpster fire for so long it's starting to become a little sad. That 2003 Super Bowl win feels like a million years ago.


----------



## American_Nightmare

My Week 1 NFL Picks

Packers over Bears 
Chargers over Colts
Seahawks over Bengals
49ers over Bucks 
Cowboys over Giants
Lions over Cardinals
Patriots over Steelers
Rams over Panthers
Eagles over Redskins
Jets over Bills
Vikings over Falcons
Ravens over Dolphins
Chiefs over Jaguars
Browns over Titans
Saints over Texans
Broncos over Raiders


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Raiders have to be kicking themselves for trading for this idiot. Talent? Yes. More trouble than he's worth? Absolutely.


----------



## Corey

I drafted Antonio Brown in fantasy because it was a great value in like the 4th round (got Michael Thomas and Julio before him). Still not even sure if that was worth it. :lol


----------



## Rankles75

Strike Force said:


> I'm a Dolphins fan, so I have no room to talk as we're tanking BAYBAY, but the Raiders have been a dumpster fire for so long it's starting to become a little sad. That 2003 Super Bowl win feels like a million years ago.


Especially since it was 1984...


----------



## Strike Force

Rankles75 said:


> Especially since it was 1984...


Oh my god, you're right! Why the hell do I always get it in my head that the Raiders beat the Bucs? What a weird Super Bowl that was...


----------



## bradatar

Strike Force said:


> Oh my god, you're right! Why the hell do I always get it in my head that the Raiders beat the Bucs? What a weird Super Bowl that was...


That's the Super Bowl where that one player went missing and Gruden had the entire defensive playbook for the Raiders. It was a joke. Brad Johnson is a super bowl winning QB.


----------



## HiddenFlaw

cmon :rodgers2 i need him to get me a good start in fantasy


----------



## Rankles75

bradatar said:


> That's the Super Bowl where that one player went missing and Gruden had the entire defensive playbook for the Raiders. It was a joke. Brad Johnson is a super bowl winning QB.


Joining the Trent Dilfer school of being carried to a Super Bowl by his Defense. Tbf though, Johnson was considerably better than Dilfer.


----------



## deepelemblues

It's easy to laugh at AB, say he's a dumb asshole but I think it's pretty obvious his behavior is the result of brain damage. He was always a prima donna all these guys have super yuge egos... but it's only in the last 3 years that he's been like this to this degree and that lines up with the hit he took to the head from Burfict in the playoffs in January 2016


----------



## Le Duff Fluffer

all i gotta say is this....


----------



## Stellar

Pulling for the Packers tonight. 

Especially since I have Aaron Rodgers in Fantasy Football. Antonio Brown, I avoided drafting like the plague for the very reason why he may not play in the first game. I knew that he would get himself in trouble.

So glad that the regular season is finally here!


----------



## Even Flow

Let's go Bears.


----------



## RKing85

I don't know if you guys have noticed this on the broadcast tonight, but apparently this is the NFL's 100th season...….


----------



## Chrome

Defense has been good so far, but the offense has looked like doo doo so far. :francis


----------



## HiddenFlaw

Ab to the Texans? :vince2

He can’t fight our gm because we don’t have one :jericho2


----------



## RKing85

These offenses are playing like it's the first game of the season or something.


----------



## Kabraxal

RKing85 said:


> These offenses are playing like it's the first game of the season or something.


I’m good with 10-3 if the defenses are just beastly. But 10-3 with shit iffensive play being the main factor? Bad game. 

Vikings and Lions must be having happy thoughts after watching that.


----------



## Chrome

Bears offense was ASS tonight.









Not sure if the Packers defense is just that much improved or Trubisky regressed badly, but damn.


----------



## Joel

Am so happy this was on a Thursday so I couldn't watch it.

I missed being shit. Yay...


----------



## Le Duff Fluffer

What a disappointing game for my bears last night. I was so excited for this game to only get 3 fucking points? Nagy better figure out this offense or its another bust season... Defense was top notch though which is good.


----------



## Rankles75

Terrible play calling from the Bears, no excuse for going away from the run in such a close game (especially when the passing game wasn’t working). Their Defense will win them games, but they’re only going so far with Trubisky. Just imagine if they’d Drafted Mahomes or Watson...


----------



## Yato

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1169833117286195202
:rodgers3


----------



## bradatar

Bears getting shit on as they should, but one touchdown goes there way and the narrative turns to "Is Rodgers done?". He was just as bad as Mitch last night.


----------



## Strike Force

Personally, I think it's very exciting that the Bears allowed a fan to play quarterback in their season opener. Bold move that didn't pay off.


----------



## Yato

bradatar said:


> Bears getting shit on as they should, but one touchdown goes there way and the narrative turns to "Is Rodgers done?". He was just as bad as Mitch last night.


Rodgers didn't play in the preseason and is in a new offense, of course he wasn't going to play great. If they lost he would've been given a pass for those reasons.

That narrative can return if Rodgers hasn't improved after a month or two of in game action with the new offense.


----------



## bradatar

Yato said:


> Rodgers didn't play in the preseason and is in a new offense, of course he wasn't going to play great. If they lost he would've been given a pass for those reasons.
> 
> That narrative can return if Rodgers hasn't improved after a month or two of in game action with the new offense.


Mitch didn't play in the preseason. He isn't getting a pass for it.


----------



## Corey

Although it's only a one game sample size (and a terrible game at that), it looks like all the money the Packers spent on their defense in the offseason might pay off. Amos with a pick and the new Smith boys combined for 2.5 sacks.


----------



## Le Duff Fluffer

bradatar said:


> Bears getting shit on as they should, but one touchdown goes there way and the narrative turns to "Is Rodgers done?". He was just as bad as Mitch last night.


exactly thats what they wouldve said. Im a die hard and I mean die hard bears fan and lasts night game hurt alot.


Yato said:


> Rodgers didn't play in the preseason and is in a new offense, of course he wasn't going to play great. If they lost he would've been given a pass for those reasons.
> 
> That narrative can return if Rodgers hasn't improved after a month or two of in game action with the new offense.


Its Aaron Rodgers... He can play in any offense perfect. He sucked just as much as mitch last night.


----------



## Kabraxal

bradatar said:


> Mitch didn't play in the preseason. He isn't getting a pass for it.


Rodgers has proven himself over years... Mitch has done nothing to earn a pass like Rodgers has.


----------



## Corey

Realistic Redskins season predictions:

7-9, with 6-10 or worse being entirely possible

Keenum won't make it more than 5 weeks. He faces Philly, Dallas, and Chicago to start the year with a makeshift o-line missing its best piece (for now) and arguably the worst receiving core in the league. That's BRUTAL. We might start 1-3 and it won't take long for the fanbase to be yelling for Haskins.

This is the last chance for Josh Norman and Jordan Reed. Both of them are paid handsomely and both have either underachieved or not stayed healthy. I could very well see both being cut after the year if they don't produce.

The defensive front will be one of the bright spots. The pass rush looks good.


----------



## Dr. Jones

This was a bad week for the NFL IMO. 

Jerry Jones pretended to play Mr. Hardass and tough love with Zeke, and then proceeded to give him exactly what he wanted. Let him skip all of training camp and still made him the highest paid RB.

Gruden essentially let Antonio Brown take a shit on his GM/The Raiders and now is going to let him play week 1 without any consequence. 

This could lead the NFL to become just like the NBA. Where the star players say "fuck my contract, that I willingly signed, I'm going to do things my way and get what I want"

Just proves that these NFL execs care more about winning than having any kind of a backbone or standing by their principles. They're sending a message to all their players that certain players get held to different standards and are above the team

Next year I feel is going to have an unprecedented amount of holdouts of players that want new contracts even when they may have only played a year or two under their current ones that they willingly signed

I really hope the Chargers don't give in to Melvin Gordon's demands and make him sit the year if he doesn't want to play for the deal he has


----------



## Yato

bradatar said:


> Mitch didn't play in the preseason. He isn't getting a pass for it.


Could you explain your position?

I can't really think of a reason why Trubisky would be afforded the benefit of the doubt. He is an unproven qb entering his third season. What Tramon Williams said is pretty damning and says a lot about how Mitch is viewed as a qb. You don't say that about a good qb that has earned the benefit of the doubt.

Did Rodgers play poorly? Yes. Looking at the circumstances (new offense + sitting out the preseason) I didn't expect him to return to form though. Honestly he would've benefited getting some live game action with the new offense in the preseason. It's something that can't be simulated in practice.

As I've said before, if Rodgers is still playing like this after a month or two we can revisit the "Is Rodgers washed up?" narrative.



Le Duff Fluffer said:


> Its Aaron Rodgers... He can play in any offense perfect. He sucked just as much as mitch last night.


I never said Rodgers couldn't play in any offense.


----------



## Corey

:lmao


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1170365477257961472


----------



## Cyberdemon

I was so sick of his childish antics. I hope the Titans don't ever sign that clown.


----------



## BarackYoMama

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1170353098163965952

Meanwhile my boy Jones about to get paaaaaaaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiidddddddd!


----------



## Cyberdemon

Blaze said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1170353098163965952
> 
> Meanwhile my boy Jones about to get paaaaaaaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiidddddddd!


No doubt that Julio earned the new contract. He's one of the best wide receivers in the game. Congrats and RTR to #11!


----------



## Dr. Jones

I stand corrected on the Raiders/AB situation. Glad they put a stop to his bullshit

I don't know what team would invest significant money into this guy. He's literally gone nuclear on two teams in less than 6 months. Not counting all the other off the field issues he's had. Dude needs a reality check


----------



## Cyberdemon

Dr. Jones said:


> I stand corrected on the Raiders/AB situation. Glad they put a stop to his bullshit
> 
> I don't know what team would invest significant money into this guy. He's literally gone nuclear on two teams in less than 6 months. Not counting all the other off the field issues he's had. Dude needs a reality check


Nobody should sign him until he gets his shit together. I mean seriously, he's fucking childish and thinks he can always get what he wants. Well, he got what he wanted by being released. Good riddance.


----------



## Stellar

Let Antonio Brown sit his butt on the couch for the rest of the year. I really hope that no team signs him and he doesn't get paid elsewhere. Otherwise he will never get his huge ego checked. The guy clearly has mental health issues.


----------



## Rankles75

Hope everyone steers clear of him but in all likelihood, he will be signed by the end of the weekend. Really have to wonder if the guy has CTE, hard to imagine anyone really being this stupid...


----------



## Y.2.J

I feel bad for AB but Raiders made the right call.
The guy has lost it in the last year. 

Such a shame because he's an insane talent.


----------



## Cyberdemon

BREAKING NEWS: AB has signed with the Patriots for a 1 year $15 contract.

I had a gut feeling that was gonna happen.


----------



## Yato

Of course AB signs with the Patriots. :lmao


----------



## Rankles75

Shady as shit. This was engineered weeks, maybe months, ago...


----------



## Stellar

Josh Gordon and Antonio Brown on the same team. Wow.


----------



## Kabraxal

Rankles75 said:


> Shady as shit. This was engineered weeks, maybe months, ago...


The Patriots can’t play nice. And it leaves a bad taste behind and this season is already tainted. The NFL is such a shitshow.


----------



## Joe Moore

During training AB probably realized that Carr is a really huge downgrade from Big Ben. He just had to get out of there to have a proper chance at winning anything.


----------



## Irish Jet

Of course. This would happen.

Would tear any other team apart but it will work out for the Patriots because it always fucking does.

Fuck I hate this league.


----------



## wkdsoul

and now to convince Gronk to come back before the playoffs... perfect..


----------



## bradatar

Brown, Gordon, and Thomas all the recent members of the 1600 yard club...Jesus Christ 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Guessing this was Brown's plan since getting traded. No way he wanted to stay with Oakland. So became an even bigger headache than usual to get out and get to the Patriots. I always said Brown was the biggest diva cry baby WR in the league. Odell looks like a saint compared to this guy.


----------



## bradatar

Bryan Jericho said:


> Guessing this was Brown's plan since getting traded. No way he wanted to stay with Oakland. So became an even bigger headache than usual to get out and get to the Patriots. I always said Brown was the biggest diva cry baby WR in the league. Odell looks like a saint compared to this guy.




The story from Polamalu about getting the green light to wack him in practice proves he’s always been a piece of shit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Corey

The Patriots wide receiver corps looks like a fucking fantasy team. It's insane.

Antonio Brown
Demaryius Thomas
Josh Gordon
Julian Edelman

When all these dudes are acclimated to the playbook and ready to go, I have NO fucking idea how you can defend that with the best QB of all time at the helm.


----------



## Y.2.J

Patriots.....:lmao






uttahere


----------



## Slickback

Number 7 baby


----------



## kristie wilson




----------



## deepelemblues

Yeah it's time to pump the brakes on those Cleveland Browns Super Bowl predictions. Maybe even playoff predictions

Getting manhandled by a very middling Tennessee team 

What I wanna know is where did New England get the cap space for Brown

Do signing bonuses and bonus payments not count against the cap? 9 million signing bonus, 1 million guaranteed, 5 million in possible bonuses, does that translate to a cap hit of only 1 million?


----------



## Irish Jet

Darnold will be lucky to get to Week 3 with that line. Jesus christ.

Fuck you Mike Maccagnan. Incompetent prick.


----------



## Cyberdemon

Lamar Jackson's ripping the Dolphins defense apart in the first half. He was 10-11 in passing, 210 yards and 4 touchdowns. Ravens rookie wide receiver Marquise Brown made Jackson look like a stud with two big catches for those two touchdowns, receiving for 147 yards 4 receptions.

If the Dolphins are that horrible with the way they have played the Ravens today, then I see then win 2-3 games this season. 

My Titans have done great defensive-wise, getting a safety, shutting down Baker and giving up a single touchdown going into the second half. The Titans defense needs to continue to work hard and Mariota needs to keep feeding Henry the ball and make short passes. Keep it up guys. 

Mariota to Henry for a 75 yard touchdown!

Good job guys!


----------



## deepelemblues

Chubb is so good it's a crime Cleveland doesn't just feed him the rock until the defense stops him

Cleveland gon Cleveland


----------



## Corey

Well that first half was a nice pleasant surprise, but then the Redskins I know showed up. :lol

At least Terry McLaurin looked really good. Bout the only bright spot.


----------



## Cyberdemon

Well done to the Titans on getting their first victory of the season. 

Before the game, I was concerned that the Titans offense won't be productive against a Browns defense that was supposed to be really good.

Come to show that the Titans offense played great. Mariota was in his true form throwing three touchdowns, Henry scoring twice with rushing and receiving touchdowns. That's how the offense should be.

As for the defense, the defense played outstanding in the game by picking Baker off three times, only given up 13 points. Great job!

Next week at home against the Colts should be an easy one. Brissett's got his work cut out for him, cause the Titans are gonna put a lot of pressure on him.


----------



## Corey

Nick Foles out indefinitely with a broken collarbone. Really shit news for the Jags and the NFL as a whole.


----------



## deepelemblues

Corey said:


> Nick Foles out indefinitely with a broken collarbone. Really shit news for the Jags and the NFL as a whole.


Ugh that is some shit news


----------



## Cyberdemon

Corey said:


> Nick Foles out indefinitely with a broken collarbone. Really shit news for the Jags and the NFL as a whole.


I've heard the news and it sucks that he'll be out for some time. 

Their backup Gardner Minshew, was excellent after Foles went down. He completed all but three passes for 275 yards two touchdowns and a pick. Not bad for being the 178th overall pick in the 2019 NFL Draft.


----------



## Corey

Looks like Tyreek Hill also hurt his collarbone today. He'll miss "a few weeks" but I can't say people will feel too badly on that one compared to Foles.


----------



## HiddenFlaw

:fuck this is why I hate fantasy football.

Damn you tyreek


----------



## Corey

Shoutout to Jacoby Brissett and the Colts for making a nice comeback and forcing overtime against the Chargers when many (including myself) have already written them off. That Malik Hooker one-handed pick was a thing of beauty. Marlon Mack is a fucking stud too if he can consistently stay healthy.

Also, is the Giants secondary really THAT bad or...? I just watched the Cowboys receivers run all over the field with no problems and that shit was scary.  Dak with the best game of his career, really making a case for that new contract.


----------



## TripleG

Giants have the worst Defense in the league. Jesus Christ that was embarrassing. 

Are you guys capable of stopping anything? At all?


----------



## deepelemblues

Fuck the Patriots 

Wanted to get that in before kickoff


----------



## Cyberdemon

The Lions vs. Cardinals game has officially end with a 27-27 tie.

Thanks for watching!

*sarcasm*


----------



## CamillePunk

RAVENS :mark: I doubt I'll watch much football this year but that was a great performance. The Lamar Jackson era looking promising so far.


----------



## deepelemblues

Brady has made a full handful of physically bad throws or this is 14-0 on its way to 21

Maybe age is actually catching up to him a little. Belichick has out schemed Tomlin again


----------



## TD Stinger

So in the year was it was supposed to be the Browns's year, my team the Titans route them 43-13 and make them completely unravel. Hell of a birthday gift for me .


----------



## Rankles75

Patriots owning the Steelers? Who knew? 

Only we could have a 16 point lead and +4 turnover differential at home against the Bills, and still lose. Playing not to lose instead of playing to win never works...


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

I am so happy that my team, Ravens won today. As well as dominated the Dolphins. Hopefully they keep winning with the way they are doing. But right now I am not surprised that the Steelers are getting their tails whipped. It's the Patriots, who didn't see that one coming? :lol


----------



## Corey

Here I am talking about AB, Thomas, Edelman, and Gordon... and then Phillip Dorsett goes and has the best game of his career! Why not right? :lol


----------



## Chrome

Patriots own the Steelers' souls. Not much else to say lol.


----------



## Stellar

Patriots killing the Steelers right now and they are not even using all of their star talent on the team for this game. Imagine next week when they face the Dolphins.


----------



## Corey

Wtf is up with these collarbones today!?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1170892718161244160


----------



## Ghost Lantern

deepelemblues said:


> Getting manhandled by a very middling Tennessee team


"Very middling"

I am fairly certain the Titans are going to surprise the NFL this year.

I legit think the Titans are a contender. They finished the season strong last year, beat both Super Bowl teams from the previous season and Henry has picked up where he left off. They are well coached, and added some really nice pieces to a 9-7 team.

Humphries, Wake, Brown, Saffold, and in week 6 or so they will get Simmons. 

If the Titans had 5% better QB play they are a legit SB contender. 

I think they are a 10-6 team which is not middling.


----------



## Corey

Week 1 Sunday takeaway; many big money/big name free agents showed up to play today. Check it out:

- Cameron Wake (TEN) 2.5 sacks... at age 37!!
- Danny Amendola (DET) 104 yards + TD
- Jordan Hicks (ARI) 14 tackles + 2 for loss
- Terrell Suggs (ARI) 2 sacks + FF
- Dee Ford (SF) Strip Sack
- Randall Cobb (DAL) 69 yards + TD
- Justin Houston (IND) 4 tackles + Sack
- John Brown (BUF) 123 yards + TD
- Le'Veon Bell (NYJ) 92 yards + TD
- C.J. Mosley (NYJ) 5 tackles + Pick 6
- Lesean McCoy (KC) 93 yards on only 11 touches
- Frank Clark (KC) 1 tackle + 1 INT
- Mark Ingram (BAL) 107 yards + 2 TD... on only 14 carries!
- Earl Thomas (BAL) 1 tackle + 1 INT
- Clay Matthews (LAR) 3 tackles + Sack

Some investments paying off early on, especially in Baltimore. I also have no idea how the hell the Jets lost their game. :lol


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Southerner said:


> Patriots killing the Steelers right now and they are not even using all of their star talent on the team for this game. Imagine next week when they face the Dolphins.


"Southerner" a Pats fan? If yes turn in your southern card lol.

Just my opinion....Top Ten teams this year...

1. Chiefs
2. Patriots
3. Rams
4. Saints
5. Ravens
6. Seahawks
7. Titans
8. Packers
9. Panthers
10. Vikings


----------



## Freelancer

Another embarrassment by the Steelers last night. If you still have confidence in Mike Tomlin and his staff, you need your head examined. That team looked totally unprepared as usual.


----------



## Irish Jet

Corey said:


> Week 1 Sunday takeaway; many big money/big name free agents showed up to play today. Check it out:
> 
> - Cameron Wake (TEN) 2.5 sacks... at age 37!!
> - Danny Amendola (DET) 104 yards + TD
> - Jordan Hicks (ARI) 14 tackles + 2 for loss
> - Terrell Suggs (ARI) 2 sacks + FF
> - Dee Ford (SF) Strip Sack
> - Randall Cobb (DAL) 69 yards + TD
> - Justin Houston (IND) 4 tackles + Sack
> - John Brown (BUF) 123 yards + TD
> - Le'Veon Bell (NYJ) 92 yards + TD
> - C.J. Mosley (NYJ) 5 tackles + Pick 6
> - Lesean McCoy (KC) 93 yards on only 11 touches
> - Frank Clark (KC) 1 tackle + 1 INT
> - Mark Ingram (BAL) 107 yards + 2 TD... on only 14 carries!
> - Earl Thomas (BAL) 1 tackle + 1 INT
> - Clay Matthews (LAR) 3 tackles + Sack
> 
> Some investments paying off early on, especially in Baltimore. I also have no idea how the hell the Jets lost their game. :lol


It’s the Jets. 

There are always worse franchises in the league, but never one that will quite crush the soul like the Jets. I support them, but I fucking hate them.


----------



## Stellar

Greenlawler said:


> "Southerner" a Pats fan? If yes turn in your southern card lol.




No way. Lol. Although when they drafted Mallett long ago I was a little interested just because we were in the same high school at the same time (i'm a little older than him). That is about as close that I have been a Patriots fan.

I'm just amazed at how lucky the Patriots still are.


----------



## bradatar

I hate being a Jet fan. Another long fucking season ahead.


----------



## deepelemblues

Greenlawler said:


> "Very middling"
> 
> I am fairly certain the Titans are going to surprise the NFL this year.
> 
> I legit think the Titans are a contender. They finished the season strong last year, beat both Super Bowl teams from the previous season and Henry has picked up where he left off. They are well coached, and added some really nice pieces to a 9-7 team.
> 
> Humphries, Wake, Brown, Saffold, and in week 6 or so they will get Simmons.
> 
> If the Titans had 5% better QB play they are a legit SB contender.
> 
> I think they are a 10-6 team which is not middling.


9-7, 10-6 are middling to me

11-5 is my personal cut off line dividing middling and good

A 10-6 team does have a way better chance of getting hot at the right time and making a run in the playoffs though


----------



## Rankles75

bradatar said:


> I hate being a Jet fan. Another long fucking season ahead.


WWWYKI!

Could realistically be November before we win a game...


----------



## Y.2.J

My boys wrekt Cleveland....

did not expect that all. 

Although I should of lol.


----------



## Corey

Man it is SO nice to finally get a competitive game in primetime. :lol Been a good one in New Orleans tonight.


----------



## Cyberdemon

Saints with the game-winning 58 yard field goal 30-28!!!

I'm so glad I've caught the very end of the game to witness Lutz's clutch moment.

Great job Saints!


----------



## RKing85

Saints: Watch us do the worst defense when a team is on a game winning drive in NFL history

Texans: Hold my beer


----------



## Rankles75

So, that’s what a good Kicker looks like...


----------



## TripleG

I hope the Raiders win the Super Bowl. It won't happen and I'm asking for a miracle, but after this whole Antonio Brown fiasco and the shit he pulled (which is looking more and more like a preplanned conspiracy to get to the Patriots), I want them to do well just to rub it in his asshole-face.


----------



## Barry Burton

Antonio Brown's getting sued.

Apparently raped his personal trainer in 2017 and 2018.


----------



## Corey

Jets fans I really like this move. (Y)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1171520412494090241


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Barry Burton said:


> Antonio Brown's getting sued.
> 
> Apparently raped his personal trainer in 2017 and 2018.


Gruden should also press charges for posting his phone call. Some get back.


----------



## Irish Jet

Corey said:


> Jets fans I really like this move. (Y)
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1171520412494090241


A big target Darnold wont have time to throw to. 

You couldn't make this Brown shit up.


----------



## bradatar

Corey said:


> Jets fans I really like this move. (Y)
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1171520412494090241


I like him being a mentor to Robbie and shit, but he is old at this point. Not to mention our offensive line gives Sam about .2 seconds to throw the ball every play.


----------



## deepelemblues

If those emails are legit his jerking off on her back while she slept is sexual assault she couldn't have knowledge or have consented she was asleep she was incapacitated

Weird creepy as fuck and if he does stuff like that what else would he do and/or what else has he done. The league has gotta suspend him


----------



## bradatar

deepelemblues said:


> If those emails are legit his jerking off on her back while she slept is sexual assault she couldn't have knowledge or have consented she was asleep she was incapacitated
> 
> Weird creepy as fuck and if he does stuff like that what else would he do and/or what else has he done. The league has gotta suspend him


I tried to decipher the nonsense he typed. Sounds like he was fuckin her from behind and she wanted him to cum inside her so she could trap him with a kid. Instead, he came on her back. At least that's what I got from the texts. I could be completely off and I'm not taking sides (especially with jerkoff AB), but that's what I took from it.


----------



## Haza

https://twitter.com/heybucknasty/st...bed/d2ud5x?responsive=true&is_nightmode=false

This at least suggests parts of her allegations are false which already puts her in a bad position, she is gonna get crucified I think


----------



## Corey

The damn Chargers are cursed. :lol I swear every year at least one big time player goes down. Whether it's Henry, Keenan Allen, Jason Verrett, Derwin James currently, Melvin Gordon, etc etc. It would be awesome if they could keep most of their squad healthy enough to make a run, but it'll never happen clearly.  I feel bad for Henry too because he has a ton of talent but just CANNOT stay on the field (hello Jordan Reed).

But anyways, time to call up Antonio Gates!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1171863300050567168


----------



## Dr. Jones

TheLooseCanon said:


> Gruden should also press charges for posting his phone call. Some get back.


Gruden still wants to be a tv star and somewhat of an ambassador for the league. He doesn't want to go out on that limb against the Patriots.

There have been plenty of people that have tried to take down the Pats for their antics. Eric Mangini, Peyton Manning, Chuck Pagano, people saying the Pats toy with injury reports every year(Brady being on it every week) and none of them have been able to make a sizable dent that's been able to crack that foundation.

I assume Gruden knows nothing with come with it and he'll just end up hurting his own brand/reputation


----------



## bradatar

Darnold got Mono and is now ruled out for Monday against Cleveland. Fuck the Jets. J. E. T. S. JUST END THE SEASON.

Edit and Now Bell is getting a MRI on his shoulder. I guess it's fuck me today.


----------



## Rankles75

bradatar said:


> Darnold got Mono and is now ruled out for Monday against Cleveland. Fuck the Jets. J. E. T. S. JUST END THE SEASON.
> 
> Edit and Now Bell is getting a MRI on his shoulder. I guess it's fuck me today.


Anyone still believe this franchise isn’t cursed? *Anyone*???

Darnold could be out until Week 5, apparently...


----------



## bradatar

Rankles75 said:


> Anyone still believe this franchise isn’t cursed? *Anyone*???
> 
> 
> 
> Darnold could be out until Week 5, apparently...




Darnold could be out for the year. Your spleen becomes garbage when you get Mono who knows if they want to risk him. This about sums it up.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RKing85

lol at this camera set up for the Thursday night game. Apparently due to weather it is too dangerous for the camera to be out.....yet the players and fans are apparently not in any danger.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Y.2.J said:


> My boys wrekt Cleveland....
> 
> did not expect that all.
> 
> Although I should of lol.


There's a surprising number of Titans fans here on WF.


----------



## Y.2.J

Greenlawler said:


> There's a surprising number of Titans fans here on WF.


I'm not from Tennessee or American for that matter. Canadian here.

But when I was younger, the first team I played with on Madden was the Titans and have been a fan ever since lol. 

Since then, I've visited Nashville a few times and watched a couple Titans game.

So, yeah....I won't lie and say I'm a die hard Titans fan...but I'll always root for them over any other team.


----------



## Rankles75

Panthers are already in a big hole, and it’s pretty clear Cam isn’t near 100%...


----------



## Dr. Jones

Rankles75 said:


> Panthers are already in a big hole, and it’s pretty clear Cam isn’t near 100%...


IMO Cam is going to retire in the next 3 years. He's taken a massive beating and isn't going to get better as a player. My buddy was commenting tonight how his arm looks dead. Unless they build an absolute dominant defense, they are going to toil in mediocrity for the next couple years. Cam also isn't going to be a fan of McCaffrey being the focal point of the offense either. Dude has an ego the size of Texas. At that point he's is going to think, "what's the point?"

They had their shot in that Superbowl, but weren't good enough to finish the job


----------



## Chrome

Cam looks washed at this point, wouldn't surprise me if he went the Andrew Luck route next year.


----------



## Alco

Poor Cam was the lesser QB on the field against Jameis god damn Winston :mj2

Looking at him, he looks done. No accuracy whatsoever. Arm strength seems off too.


----------



## Corey

This is an insane stat.


----------



## Rankles75

Corey said:


> This is an insane stat.


Surprised Ken O’Brien isn’t on that list, seemed to be dragging himself off the floor every other play.


----------



## dele

bradatar said:


> Darnold got Mono and is now ruled out for Monday against Cleveland. Fuck the Jets. J. E. T. S. JUST END THE SEASON.
> 
> Edit and Now Bell is getting a MRI on his shoulder. I guess it's fuck me today.


I once thought I had mono for an entire year. Turns out I was just really bored...

At this point, Jets might be best served for a mini-tank and to put a few more weapons on the team.



Greenlawler said:


> There's a surprising number of Titans fans here on WF.


I went to Nashville for the Packers vs Titans game back in 2016. Holy shit I've never had a better time. Nash Vegas is a hidden gem in America.


----------



## Stax Classic

Vikings vs Packers better not tie again. This one will be on you dumb ass Cousins.


Also, this thread needs a timely Minshew title.


----------



## bradatar

dele said:


> I once thought I had mono for an entire year. Turns out I was just really bored...
> 
> 
> 
> At this point, Jets might be best served for a mini-tank and to put a few more weapons on the team.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went to Nashville for the Packers vs Titans game back in 2016. Holy shit I've never had a better time. Nash Vegas is a hidden gem in America.




They won’t need to tank the team is garbage. Finish bottom 5, draft Jerry Jeudy, sign best available offensive linemen, try again next year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Corey

Jordan Reed
Quinton Dunbar
Fabian Moreau
Jonathan Allen
Caleb Brantley

All out today. Redskins are about to lose by 20. :lol


----------



## Cyberdemon

According to the Bleacher Report, The Saints and Sean Payton have agreed to a 5-year extension through 2024.

I think it's a very smart move for the Saints to keep Payton for five more years. He has coached the Saints to 7 10-win seasons, three NFC Championship games, he's one of the more reliable coaches in the NFL and I hope he and Brees continue to take the team to the playoffs in the future.


----------



## bradatar

I feel so good right now. Put 600 on chiefs when they were down 10 as a pick. Best bet I made in a while. Got bears and saints too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyberdemon

The refs are blind to not see that fumble by Goff. His call screwed the Saints out of a fumble recovery for a touchdown.

What made matters worse, Brees hurt his throwing hand, and it's questionable whether or not he'll come back in the game.

It's gonna be a long second half for the Saints.


----------



## Kabraxal

What a great game between the bears and broncos. That is the kind of football I love.


----------



## Chrome

That Bears/Broncos game had me :dead2. 

We may finally have a kicker. :jbutler


----------



## Cyberdemon

Chrome said:


> That Bears/Broncos game had me :dead2.
> 
> We may finally have a kicker. :jbutler


Congrats to your team on the victory Chrome. Clutch moment by Pineiro. He may be the key to the victory if he can keep making those field goals.

I hate to see my Titans lose in a close game 19-17. Brissett got the job done on the road, threw three touchdowns, good enough to put the Colts back to .500. The Titans offense was inconsistent against a rather decent Colts defense. I won't sweat the team's loss too much, it's still quite early in the season to push the panic button.

The Titans' next game at Jacksonville is a must-win for the team. The Jags maybe 0-2, but their defense can still play quite well. The Titans have to score on these guys if they want to go 2-1. Shutting down the defense is the key cause that's their main strength for the Jags.


----------



## Rankles75

Big Ben out for the season, Drew Brees likely to miss 6 weeks. Tough week to be a QB...


----------



## DA

Packers D is pretty good :bjpenn

Vikings scored off one really long Dalvin Cook run and a Diggs TD where Jaire Alexander somehow let the ball through his hands, should have been picked off

Packers offense was amazing for a quarter and a bit and then fell off a cliff into a toilet. Broncos at home next week so not too worried but hope they can be a little more consistent

Big Ben out for the season. JM :worried


----------



## bradatar

Rankles75 said:


> Big Ben out for the season, Drew Brees likely to miss 6 weeks. Tough week to be a QB...


Sam out with mono, and Foles out til week 11. Rough start to the year for QBs.


----------



## American_Nightmare

Saints season is over


----------



## Rankles75

bradatar said:


> Sam out with mono, and Foles out til week 11. Rough start to the year for QBs.


Andrew Luck’s retirement just before the season too. 2 weeks in, and 5 teams are playing backup QB’s. Honestly wouldn’t shock me if Cam Newton gets shut down soon, he’s clearly not right...


----------



## bradatar

Rankles75 said:


> Andrew Luck’s retirement just before the season too. 2 weeks in, and 5 teams are playing backup QB’s. Honestly wouldn’t shock me if Cam Newton gets shut down soon, he’s clearly not right...


I honestly won't be shocked if Cam retires. Something is just OFF with him and I'm a huge Cam guy.


----------



## Haza

Pretty amazing that TB12 stayed in the game yesterday under 10 minutes to play. Bill really wanted to crucify the Dolphins and send a message it seems


----------



## JM

DA said:


> Packers D is pretty good :bjpenn
> 
> Vikings scored off one really long Dalvin Cook run and a Diggs TD where Jaire Alexander somehow let the ball through his hands, should have been picked off
> 
> Packers offense was amazing for a quarter and a bit and then fell off a cliff into a toilet. Broncos at home next week so not too worried but hope they can be a little more consistent
> 
> Big Ben out for the season. JM :worried


Ben has looked like absolute trash anyway.

Excited to see what Rudolph can do. This kind of has the feel of the 2004 season all over again.


----------



## farhanc

Hello as a Vikings Fan I watched yesterday's game against the packers with anticipation .

However the new rules where all pass interference are rewired should be more like Football (soccer) , where the offside rule is active and inactive .

So if a player is an offside position and they are not interfering in play the goal stands. I think that touchdowns should have the same rule as if the pass interference does not impact in stopping a touchdown. I.e Defensive player could not have made an impact as regards blocking a touchdown from occurring, or interception the touchdown should stand .

Yours

Farhan


----------



## A-C-P

farhanc said:


> *Hello as a Vikings Fan* I watched yesterday's game against the packers with anticipation .
> 
> However the new rules where all pass interference are rewired should be more like Football (soccer) , where the offside rule is active and inactive .
> 
> So if a player is an offside position and they are not interfering in play the goal stands. I think that touchdowns should have the same rule as if the pass interference does not impact in stopping a touchdown. I.e Defensive player could not have made an impact as regards blocking a touchdown from occurring, or interception the touchdown should stand .
> 
> Yours
> 
> Farhan


I'm so sorry :mj2 (about being a Vikings fan)

Blocking before a pass is thrown is a pretty hard rule, and has been for a very long time, of being offensive pass interference. The fact it took replay for the the refs to actually call it on that play shows the ineptitude of the official crew working that game as a whole. That was not the only instance of complete ineptitude of the entire official team working that game, they were terrible for the whole game in pretty much every aspect of their jobs for both teams.


----------



## TripleG

The Giants' defense is so terrible, that I feel like our offense needs to put up like 42 points a game just to be competitive. 

I mean good gravy, when the Bills are putting 28 points on us, that's ridiculous. 

No pressure on the QB, can't generate turnovers, and our secondary is about as useful as screen doors on a submarine. 

With that, the Eli led offense is not generating the points we need to keep up with the teams that are burning us play after play, 3rd down after 3rd down. I say start Daniel Jones just to see if he can spark SOMETHING. No disrespect to Eli, and I don't put all the blame on him, but it is the way it is now.


----------



## bradatar

-6.5 makes no sense tonight..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rankles75

We’re garbage...


----------



## Kabraxal

Kitchens has got to go. Cleveland has the players, but that playcalling was atrocious, especially putting players in shit positions to get injured in a done game.


----------



## Corey

The quality of games we've seen in prime time so far this year has been complete DOGSHIT. Bears/Redskins next week will not help things. 

Also the Steelers trading a 1st round pick for Minkah is just... stupid. Really stupid. Oh well though. Good for Miami on doing this tanking thing as good as you could possibly do it. :lol


----------



## Dr. Jones

JM said:


> Ben has looked like absolute trash anyway.
> 
> Excited to see what Rudolph can do. This kind of has the feel of the 2004 season all over again.


Ben has look like unstable crap for several seasons. Plays like trash against teams like the Bucs, Packers(when Rodgers was out), Raiders, Broncos. He wasn't going to magically re-discover "clutch Ben" from the mid 00s through the early 10s. 

Steelers need to move on from the Tomlin/Ben era. They aren't going to recapture those golden years and go on a reunion tour. They are both just a couple of guys living off their past successes and hoping no one notices that they don't got it anymore.

Hope Rudolph plays like a guy ready to lead the team to the next dynasty


----------



## Rankles75

At least our kicking woes are over! #Fickenszn


----------



## bradatar

Rankles75 said:


> At least our kicking woes are over! #Fickenszn


We are a VERY bad team. Miami is our only chance at a W this season. 0-8 seems very, very likely.


----------



## TripleG

Daniel Jones is now my starting quarterback. 

Lets see what the kid has. I feel bad for him though as he's going into the Lion's den with no defense to back him up, and with our top receiver (Golden Tate) still out for two more games. Baptism by fire I guess. 

But like I said with Eli, it won't matter who is under center if the Defense can get stops or turnovers...unless Jones is a prodigy that can lead the offense to 42 points a game, we're still screwed.


----------



## bradatar

You can’t make this shit up. I thought it would be nice for my season to be over week two because it can’t get worse. Football Gods: hold my beer 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DA

Trevor Siemian out for the season #Jets


----------



## Irish Jet

DA said:


> Trevor Siemian out for the season #Jets


This Mono may have legit saved Darnold's life.


----------



## Corey

The 49ers put Joe Staley on IR and he's 35 years old.
The Pats put Isaiah Wynn on IR.
The Browns have Greg Robinson playing LT and he's pretty terrible.

If the Redskins don't trade Trent Williams within the next week or two, then the shit is never happening. Go get a 1st round pick for this man dammit!!! Accelerate the rebuild and the cleaning of the house.


----------



## Rankles75

bradatar said:


> You can’t make this shit up. I thought it would be nice for my season to be over week two because it can’t get worse. Football Gods: hold my beer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There’s nothing to it, he also unfollowed LSU (among others)...


----------



## bradatar

Rankles75 said:


> There’s nothing to it, he also unfollowed LSU (among others)...


Yeah I know now, but it was panic mode when it happened lol.


----------



## RKing85

Are we going to get more than two cameras tonight?


----------



## Rankles75

Heading for 0-3 on the season for TNF...


----------



## RKing85

I'm sure the Chinese sites can't make Minshew jerseys fast enough right now.

Would love to see the shop NFL stats on how many he has sold over the last week.


----------



## Rankles75

Yeah, TNF is still garbage. Scrap it...

Also, Marcus Mariota sucks, Tannehill will be starting by midseason.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Glad the Browns won on MNF


----------



## bradatar

I’m so sick of losing money on the Titans. Every year I lose on them and swear them off only to repeat myself the next season. Fuck Tennessee.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Corey

I don't get to watch the TNF games because I don't have NFL Network, but Fournette's stat line reads 15 carries for 66 yards with 69 yards being his longest carry.

Are you telling me... Leonard Fournette had 14 other carries that netted -3 yards? :lol Wtf


----------



## bradatar

Corey said:


> I don't get to watch the TNF games because I don't have NFL Network, but Fournette's stat line reads 15 carries for 66 yards with 69 yards being his longest carry.
> 
> Are you telling me... Leonard Fournette had 14 other carries that netted -3 yards? :lol Wtf


If not for that run he would have been one of 6 players ever with double digit carries and negative yardage. Also fyi, NFL.COM streams the Thursday night games. I don't have NFL network either because I use Hulu Live, but I streamed it last night.


----------



## Stellar

Yeah luckily Fournette did like a spin/scramble move and managed to break away for that 69 yard run late in the 4th quarter.

I have seen enough of Ryan Tannehill from Miami that I don't want to see him playing again. Mariota wasn't playing great but that Titans OL wasn't either.

The penalties in the first half was nuts during TNF.


----------



## Strike Force

RKing85 said:


> I'm sure the Chinese sites can't make Minshew jerseys fast enough right now.


There has never been a more perfect QB for the great city of Jacksonville. He's got the white trash mustache, he's from frickin' Mississippi, and he once hung out in the gym in nothing but aviators and a jock strap.



Rankles75 said:


> Also, Marcus Mariota sucks, Tannehill will be starting by midseason.


One crappily mediocre QB for another...



WWEfan4eva said:


> Glad the Browns won on MNF


They beat one of the finest high school teams in the country, so there's that.



Corey said:


> I don't get to watch the TNF games because I don't have NFL Network, but Fournette's stat line reads 15 carries for 66 yards with 69 yards being his longest carry.
> 
> Are you telling me... Leonard Fournette had 14 other carries that netted -3 yards? :lol Wtf


Yeah. Until he busted that run, he had, like, -7 yards or something preposterous. He was terrible.



Southerner said:


> The penalties in the first half was nuts during TNF.


I very much enjoyed that Tom Brady felt the need to tweet that he was turning the game off because of the penalties, and the announcers decided the audience needed to know about this.


----------



## bradatar

Antonio Brown released lmao 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Corey

The right move from the Pats and I sincerely hope no other time wastes their time in trying to sign the guy. He fucked himself over in a big way.

Plus I mean the XFL really needs more stars next year to play alongside Andrew Luck and Eli Manning. :lol


----------



## Twilight Sky

AB had it coming I guess.. and even without allegations, the Pats would have eventually released/traded him anyway. They rarely keep big name guys besides Tom Brady.


----------



## kristie wilson




----------



## Yato

I know it's early in the season and the wheels could fall off at any moment, but I really love Green Bay's defense. I enjoy seeing the comradery between them, something that seemed to be missing in years past. It's great seeing and reading how Za'Darious Smith has embraced his role as a leader on defense. It's been a long time since I've enjoyed a Packers' defense like this one.


----------



## Kabraxal

Tapping out on this season... between the penalties, sloppy play, and the rules this is just no longer the level of football I expect to watch. It’s like watching college football on Sunday now. And that is not a good thing.


----------



## Yato

The Smiths, 26 Savage & Jaire! :mark

If the offense ever gets going this team is going to be dangerous.


----------



## bradatar

I hate being a Jet fan. This team is dog shit.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Corey

Some early game thoughts:

- Shit I'm REALLY impressed with this Colts team. I thought they'd fall off a cliff with Brissett at QB but he actually looks really solid and they should be 3-0 right now if Vinatieri hasn't missed so many field goals.  Good for that team!

- Is it too early to just give Mahomes MVP again? :lol 300 yards and 3 TDs is a normal day for that guy.

- The Broncos are 0-3 and have not registered a single sack this year. I think it may be time to try and trade Von Miller and start the rebuild. Flacco is clearly not the long term answer at QB.

- Who had the Bills and 49ers starting 3-0 on the season!? :woo Lions are technically undefeated too!



Yato said:


> I know it's early in the season and the wheels could fall off at any moment, but I really love Green Bay's defense. I enjoy seeing the comradery between them, something that seemed to be missing in years past. It's great seeing and reading how Za'Darious Smith has embraced his role as a leader on defense. It's been a long time since I've enjoyed a Packers' defense like this one.


You're getting the really good version of Preston Smith right now where he's flashing signs of being a high level pass rusher. I hope for your sake he doesn't disappear for several games like he did for us.


----------



## TripleG

Giants won their first game and I am not happy with it at all. 

Okay, I am happy that Jones played well in his first start. 

HOWEVER, our defense still allowed the Buccs to put up 31 points and let them get right in position to win the game. We only won because of a missed chip shot field goal that would only get missed 1 out of every 100 tries. The Buccs lost that game more than we won it, and no way in hell we get away with that over better teams.

All off season, I heard about the pick ups the Browns got and how they jumped up to being top contenders in the AFC, and how they were favorites to lead their division. 

They are now 1-2 and the most heavily penalized team in the league. 

Maybe we shouldn't crown people before the games are played. Just saying.


----------



## Twilight Sky

Heh AB says he's done, but let's be honest, no team will pick up a guy with allegations like that. IIRC, even Randy Moss himself tried talking sense into him way back lmao.

Also, dammit ATL -.-


----------



## Stellar

Antonio Brown only "quit" football because he knows that teams don't want him now.

Chiefs vs. Ravens was thrilling yesterday. I have Mahomes on a fantasy team, so i'm benefiting a lot from him right now.

The Broncos are killing me with how they are playing this year so far. Been a fan for awhile, but this year could end up being even worse than last year. I was so excited for Flacco to be on the team. Lindsay did have a big game yesterday at least.

Browns are disappointing so far.

Cowboys are winning, but have a few tough games coming up I believe with Saints and Packers.

I wonder if the Dolphins will stay winless the whole year.


----------



## bradatar

Southerner said:


> Antonio Brown only "quit" football because he knows that teams don't want him now.
> 
> Chiefs vs. Ravens was thrilling yesterday. I have Mahomes on a fantasy team, so i'm benefiting a lot from him right now.
> 
> The Broncos are killing me with how they are playing this year so far. Been a fan for awhile, but this year could end up being even worse than last year. I was so excited for Flacco to be on the team. Lindsay did have a big game yesterday at least.
> 
> Browns are disappointing so far.
> 
> Cowboys are winning, but have a few tough games coming up I believe with Saints and Packers.
> 
> I wonder if the Dolphins will stay winless the whole year.


Eh, I had money on the Chiefs so I watched every second of that game. Ravens got exposed as not being in the upper tier of elite teams. Only reason that wound up being a 5 point game is Andy Reid took his foot off the gas in the third quarter. Should have been a 2/3 score game. I fucking pushed @ -5.


----------



## NascarStan

as a Seahawks fan the Saints game was so frustrating to watch, Chris Carson for the second week in a row completely shit the bed and watching Kamara cut up our defense was painful.

At least Wilson was a beast and carried my fantasy team to a W this week


----------



## Corey

Keanu Neal out for the season with a torn achilles. 2nd straight year he's had a season ending injury in the early going. Really fucking unfortunate.

Saquon out for "several weeks" (probably 4-8 they're saying) with a high ankle sprain.

Well I woke up this morning and Jay Gruden & Greg Manusky both still have jobs so idk what the fuck is going on there.

Last night was EMBARRASSING.


----------



## Rankles75

Cam Newton believed to have a Lisfranc injury. Won’t be seeing him for at least a month if that’s true...


----------



## Corey

Rankles75 said:


> Cam Newton believed to have a Lisfranc injury. Won’t be seeing him for at least a month if that’s true...


Should probably just retire from the league. I'm tryna see the XFL next year with Cam, Flacco, Eli, and Andrew Luck all at the helm. :lol


----------



## Yato

Corey said:


> You're getting the really good version of Preston Smith right now where he's flashing signs of being a high level pass rusher. I hope for your sake he doesn't disappear for several games like he did for us.


Don't do this to me, I just got over Nick Perry (who only showed up in a contract year).

Hopefully Preston just needed a change of scenery.


----------



## Chrome

Great win last night, it was nice to Trubisky finally throw some TD passes and the D did it's usual thing. Gotta beat Minnesota next week, don't want to fall to 0-2 in the division.


----------



## bradatar

Chrome said:


> Great win last night, it was nice to Trubisky finally throw some TD passes and the D did it's usual thing. Gotta beat Minnesota next week, don't want to fall to 0-2 in the division.


Had Bears and Trubisky over 1.5 TDS. Nice payday from Chicago last night.


----------



## Strike Force

As a Miami fan, I can say that tanking is way easier to accept when it's someone else's team doing the tanking.


----------



## Corey

Well that was pointless then. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1176993224054865920


----------



## RKing85

two plays, two dirty helmet hits from the Eagles.


----------



## Even Flow

Vikings/Bears is live on Sky Sports Sunday.

Bears :mark:


----------



## HoHo

FOR AVONTE!

Damn did Rodgers and Wentz put on a fucking Show tonight and merked the Defenses who said to have two of better Defenses in the League. It looked grim for The Eagles who went down 10 Points to The Packers, but they hung in their like a Flea on a Dog! The impact of the Running for the Birds came up huge for them tonight and I hope that carries over, because if it does man then the Offense can really do some special things this Year.


----------



## Rankles75

4 straight passes from the 1 yard line? Damn, every time you think playcalling can’t get any worse...

Also, looks like GB’s Defense have reverted to “Dom Capers” level after a promising start to the season. Think they allowed 5 TDs in 6 possessions at one point (not counting the kneel down at the end of the first half)? Had Jordan Howard on both of my FF benches this week, was also playing against Davante Adams in one of them...


----------



## Ubeja Vontell

Patrick Mahomes indoors, poor Lions.


----------



## Cyberdemon

The Titans' offensive line has been a huge problem for our team. They seriously need to get there heads out of their asses if they wanna beat the Falcons today, cause I sure as he'll don't want to see them at the bottom of the division with a 1-3 record. 

#TITANUP


----------



## RKing85

Game on in Buffalo.

Brady was crap in the first half.


----------



## Buttermaker

This has been a weird day in the NFL. It’s like the shining is happening


----------



## Chrome

Trubisky. :mj2

Chase playing well so far though. :bjpenn


----------



## WWEfan4eva

The Rams are falling apart


----------



## Chrome

Good win for the Bears today, wonder where they go now with Trubisky out for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Stax Classic

"The National Football League's Los Angeles Rams of Anaheim" Not a D to be found


----------



## Cyberdemon

I'm glad the Titans showed up against the Falcons. The offensive line was better, Mariota reacted quickly when he was pressured, and our second round pick in the NFL Draft AJ Brown made an impression, scoring two touchdowns. Our defense played very well, not making too many mistakes against a decent Falcons offense.

Their next game against the Bills is an interesting one when it comes to defenses. Their game against the Patriots, the defense held Brady at 150 yards in passing and getting a pick from him. Despite their efforts, the Pats still won. The Bills' defense ain't playing no games and doing no favors against opposing offense. I wish the Titans the best of luck Sunday against the Bills, cause I got a feeling that it'll be a low-scoring game if our offense doesn't show up.


----------



## Sephiroth766

Happy the Giants won again, Defense did a 180. We were on pace to be an all time worse defense yet today looked like the 2002 Bucs.

Oh yeah, FUCK the Cowboys, glad they loss


----------



## TripleG

Giants won a sloppy game. Both teams were turning the ball over left and right, but Jones still shows promise and hey, we at least scored heavy on the bad team and held them to only 3 points, which is what you should be doing over bad teams. 

Gotta love Dallas today. 3-0 against teams with a total 1 victory between the three of them, and they look like hot shit. Come in today against a good team with a back up Qb that doesn't score a TD and they lose. Womp womp. 

And I didn't see the Patriots/Bills game much at all, but gotta love how things just go the Pats way. Dirty hit knocks out the starting QB for the Billls on what could have been the go ahead drive, offsetting penalties prevent any kind of positive impact for the Bills, and of course the Bills lose. Damn.


----------



## Rankles75

Fuck Vontaze Burfict. Hope the league comes down on him like a ton of bricks. Not surprised Atlanta lost, hugely talented team (Offensively at least) but flaky as fuck. Weird day of results, with road teams dominating. Also nice to not have to suffer through another Jets shitshow, unfortunately you only get one bye week...



Chrome said:


> Good win for the Bears today, wonder where they go now with Trubisky out for the foreseeable future.


Up?


----------



## Stellar

Broncos now 0-4, sadly. Minshew-mania is still running wild in Jacksonville.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Glad the Browns beat the Ravens

I'm going to the Browns/49ers Game in Santa Clara


----------



## Yato

Packers offense came alive only for the defense to do a TBT to Dom Capers era playing level. After three weeks in a row you can’t ignore how big of an issue the run d is. Hopefully they can get it corrected other wise it’s going to be a lot of peaks and valleys this season.

Even though I don’t like them, I was a little disappointed when the Lions couldn’t pull off the upset. Mainly because everyone was expecting Mahomes to be unstoppable because he was playing in a dome. Also, lol at neither team being able to hang onto the ball.

Congrats to Matthew Slater getting his 1st career TD today. The guy is such a selfless player so it was nice to see him get his moment today.

Normally I'm indifferent to the Browns, but after all of the hype they've received this offseason they've become really unbearable.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Titans.....

So Mariotta played out of his mind today.

seriously? 

After the Colts loss,because of a missed field goal. 

and the Jag's debacle....a team not inspired at all....

The Titans decide to come out and play.

This is a playoff team, that with an above average QB could be special.

However this is who we are, a team that could be a contender that has a below average QB. Marcus will play well enough in crunch time to make us consider re-signing him.....if we do we are screwed for another 3-4 years.

My only hope is that Marcus finally gets it and we go a roll, but I doubt it.

We will beat the Bills next week IMO. But from that point out....who knows?

best case scenario we get out customarily 9 wins, maybe making the playoffs.

in reality I would say best case scenario for this team is that they go 0-12 he rest of the season and actually draft a great QB. But the reality is we will go 6-6. re-sign Marcus and be an also ran for another 5 years.


----------



## Corey

Bradley Chubb out for the season with a torn ACL. Broncos are 0-4. I'm gonna say it again, ya gotta be looking at trading Von Miller and rebuilding.


----------



## bradatar

Jets had a bye so my favorite week of the season is over now.


----------



## Sephiroth766

Corey said:


> Bradley Chubb out for the season with a torn ACL. Broncos are 0-4. I'm gonna say it again, ya gotta be looking at trading Von Miller and rebuilding.


I wonder whether they'd take a veteran QB in Eli and a 3rd rounder. Win/Win trade


----------



## bradatar

Sephiroth766 said:


> I wonder whether they'd take a veteran QB in Eli and a 3rd rounder. Win/Win trade


Flacco to Eli is going from garbage to roadkill. No improvement whatsoever. Not to mention Von's name value should bring in a 2nd or 1st from the right desperate team. (Looking at you Seattle)


----------



## Corey

Von Miller, Chris Harris, Jalen Ramsey, Trent Williams, and Patrick Peterson all have to be guys that are highly likely to be traded before the deadline. I know the teams have said they don't _wanna_ trade some of those guys, but ya gotta be realistic.

Eagles, Seahawks, Chiefs, and 49ers would be the teams to keep an eye on for a lot of those guys.


----------



## Chrome

Corey said:


> Bradley Chubb out for the season with a torn ACL. Broncos are 0-4. I'm gonna say it again, ya gotta be looking at trading Von Miller and rebuilding.


Maybe the Bears should inquire about getting him.









Can you imagine being a QB and having Miller AND Mack coming at you almost every down? They'd all be like







!


----------



## Cyberdemon

Greenlawler said:


> Titans.....
> 
> So Mariotta played out of his mind today.
> 
> seriously?
> 
> After the Colts loss,because of a missed field goal.
> 
> and the Jag's debacle....a team not inspired at all....
> 
> The Titans decide to come out and play.
> 
> This is a playoff team, that with an above average QB could be special.
> 
> However this is who we are, a team that could be a contender that has a below average QB. Marcus will play well enough in crunch time to make us consider re-signing him.....if we do we are screwed for another 3-4 years.
> 
> My only hope is that Marcus finally gets it and we go a roll, but I doubt it.
> 
> We will beat the Bills next week IMO. But from that point out....who knows?
> 
> best case scenario we get out customarily 9 wins, maybe making the playoffs.
> 
> in reality I would say best case scenario for this team is that they go 0-12 he rest of the season and actually draft a great QB. But the reality is we will go 6-6. re-sign Marcus and be an also ran for another 5 years.


If Mariota wants to convince the Titans to resign him with a new contract, he's gonna have to earn it. I'm highly doubt he can play like he did against the Falcons in most of the games. But we have to remember, that the Falcons has an awful defense. I'm not saying Mariota's performance was dumb luck, he owned the Falcons D, but there are tougher defense that can cause problems for Mariota, and our offensive line.

Sunday's game against the Bills will be challenging for Mariota. Their defense has been solid all season.

It's about time the NFL dropped the hammer on Vontaze Burfict by suspending him for the rest of the season. He's doesn't give a shit about the rules. He's a danger to every opposing NFL player on offense. The NFL should take it a step further by banning him for life.


----------



## Corey

Chrome said:


> Maybe the Bears should inquire about getting him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you imagine being a QB and having Miller AND Mack coming at you almost every down? They'd all be like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


Hahaha I honest to god thought the same thing. That would just be UNFAIR. :lol Imagine if they sent over Leonard Floyd and both their 2nd round picks (since they have the Raiders next year). That actually sounds plausible to me...


----------



## Ubeja Vontell

Gardner Minshew had a great career at Cal, why he wasn't taken until the 6th round...???

How would Braun Strowman fair vs an NFL D tackle one on one?


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Is me receiving OBJ, Hollywood Brown, and Derrick Henry and my trading Hopkins a good trade?


----------



## Corey

THE BIG DOG said:


> Is me receiving OBJ, Hollywood Brown, and Derrick Henry and my trading Hopkins a good trade?


Absolutely. Tons of value for you. Henry has been awesome this year.


----------



## RKing85

entertaining Thursday night game for a neutral fan. Back and forth late.

BS roughing the passer call on Wilson on their game winning touchdown drive. Nothing dirty about that what so ever.


----------



## Stellar

That call on Clay Matthews was bad for sure. He clearly was leading with his shoulder.

Fun game though between Seahawks and Rams.


----------



## Rankles75

First TNF game I’ve got right this season! Thanks to a missed FG that Greg the Leg would probably make 9 times out of 10, but I’ll take it...


----------



## Corey

Big loss for the Rams defense, who were already under-performing as is. Matthews was playing like an All Pro though.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1180242082604056579


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Well this one stings....

Story of the game will be the 4 missed field golas, but the real story to me are the three called back td's 

The one late in the game where officials ruled Marcus in front of the line of scrimmage was atrocious. The replay clearly showed his foot on the line. But whatever we are used to it.

Titans lead the NFL in touchdowns called back by mystery penalties and Monday apologies that mean nothing.

Oh well good game Bills. You have a great defense.


----------



## Cyberdemon

Greenlawler said:


> Well this one stings....
> 
> Story of the game will be the 4 missed field golas, but the real story to me are the three called back td's
> 
> The one late in the game where officials ruled Marcus in front of the line of scrimmage was atrocious. The replay clearly showed his foot on the line. But whatever we are used to it.
> 
> Titans lead the NFL in touchdowns called back by mystery penalties and Monday apologies that mean nothing.


That game's inexcusable.

The Titans played like shit and they deserved to lose against the Bills. The offensive line was atrocious, our kicker Cairo Santos needs to get the fuck out of Tennessee, and the offense was back to their usual, inconsistent selves.

If we can't beat the Broncos on the road next week, then they don't have what it takes to make it to the playoffs.


----------



## Chrome

Well that sucked. Hopefully Trubisky is healthy after the bye....


----------



## WWEfan4eva

I'm going to the 49ers Game tomorrow when they play the Browns


----------



## Joel

Chase did all that good work in the 3rd quarter to completely shit the bed at the end...


----------



## RKing85

I hate NFL scheduling some weeks. Why are there only two late afternoon games today?


----------



## Yato

The game was had some ups and downs, but they got the win anyways.

Aaron Jones :mark:

If he can keep it up and Adams gets healthy, this offense is going to be great.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1180949305718460417
:banderas


----------



## Corey

Better late than never! 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1181171798282518528


----------



## TripleG

In the offseason, everyone said the Browns were going to be one of the best teams in the AFC. 

Well, how about that Monday Night Game?


----------



## Stellar

Based on how the Browns played last year once Mayfield replaced Taylor, plus getting a few other players during the off season, there was understandably hype for the Browns. 

Obviously it's not going well for them this season so far. Offense and defense both struggled tonight. Made the 49ers defense and running backs look amazing.

The 49ers are undefeated still. Didn't expect that.


----------



## DesolationRow

@Arya Dark; 

Yes I am "bandwagoning" but it _is_ the 49ers, and why would there not be a bandwagon heading out west for gold?!?! :woo :woo :woo

NINERS


----------



## Renegade™

Yato said:


> The game was had some ups and downs, but they got the win anyways.
> 
> Aaron Jones :mark:
> 
> If he can keep it up and Adams gets healthy, this offense is going to be great.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1180949305718460417
> :banderas


plus poor Blake Martinez who's playing through a shoulder injury himself has ZERO help next time at ILB and all your options are hurt or rubbish anyway. madness to think this position wasn't addressed


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Corey said:


> Better late than never!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1181171798282518528


Would he join his Dad with the Raiders?


----------



## Rankles75

Baker Mehfield with another masterclass. He’s great at shotgunning beers though...


----------



## Corey

I saw Bruce Allen once again look like a dumbass answering questions yesterday and then apparently he's told Trent Williams he's gonna have to sit out the year and then look to trade him in JANUARY? For the love of god...

I just watched Nick Bosa absolutely destroy Baker last night. Call the Browns FOR THE LOVE OF GOD. :lol


----------



## Rankles75

Corey said:


> I saw Bruce Allen once again look like a dumbass answering questions yesterday and then apparently he's told Trent Williams he's gonna have to sit out the year and then look to trade him in JANUARY? For the love of god...
> 
> I just watched Nick Bosa absolutely destroy Baker last night. Call the Browns FOR THE LOVE OF GOD. :lol


Redskins’ stance on Williams is ridiculous imo. He clearly doesn’t want to be there, and they would get a high pick (or more likely picks) for him.


----------



## WWEfan4eva




----------



## dele

Packers are 4-1 with three of those victories over the arch rival Bears, Vikings, and Cowboys. Who knew that demoting a GM with clear health problems, firing a coach that became fat and complacent, and bringing in new blood would be a good thing? Zadarius Smith commands this team like Reggie White did back in the 90s; Rodgers is starting to believe in himself again; and we actually have a defensive backfield that has speed. This year might not be "the year," but holy shit is it exciting.


----------



## Yato

Renegade™ said:


> plus poor Blake Martinez who's playing through a shoulder injury himself has ZERO help next time at ILB and all your options are hurt or rubbish anyway. madness to think this position wasn't addressed


My only guess is that they are high on Oren Burks' potential and think he's the answer. Maybe Burks' short comings can be covered by the talent they brought in while he develops.

Whether Oren Burks is that help or not remains to be seen, but they'll need to give Blake some help either way.


----------



## BrahmaBull247

This has been a pretty boring NFL season


----------



## Corey

BrahmaBull247 said:


> This has been a pretty boring NFL season


The quality of the primetime games has been some of the worst I can ever recall seeing. Either blowouts or just flat out BAD games with piss poor offense/execution.

And I'm getting pretty damn sick of having to watch the Browns for what feels like every week. :lol


----------



## dele

Corey said:


> The quality of the primetime games has been some of the worst I can ever recall seeing. Either blowouts or just flat out BAD games with piss poor offense/execution.


It's a shame they can't start flexing games earlier in the season. It's also a shame that the Patriots never play anyone.


----------



## Stellar

The Giants going to be without Shepard, Engram AND Barkley tonight. Yikes. Welcome to the NFL Daniel Jones! Welcome to most likely getting clobbered by the Patriots.


----------



## Strike Force

BrahmaBull247 said:


> This has been a pretty boring NFL season


Agreed...and maybe it's because I watch every snap of every game, but I know the numbers bear it out...there are WAY more flags being thrown this year. You can imagine how insufferable it gets after watching every game. It's driving me nuts.


----------



## RKing85

what a cluster fuck first quarter. 

of course the first points come after the Giants punt the ball off the back of their own player. lol.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

Southerner said:


> The Giants going to be without Shepard, Engram AND Barkley tonight. Yikes. Welcome to the NFL Daniel Jones! Welcome to *most likely* getting clobbered by the Patriots.


There was never a "Most likely" to it. As a Patriots fan I'm loving the results, as a football fan it would be nice to see a decent game.


----------



## kristie wilson




----------



## bradatar

kristie wilson said:


>




We are upsetting y’all today 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CamillePunk

Anquan Boldin retires as a Baltimore Raven.  The best receiver we ever had IMO and we never should've let him walk.


----------



## Corey

Joke of a win in Miami. I'm happy that Peterson finally got going and Callahan's game plan worked but jesus... 17-16 over MIAMI!? I was hoping the Dolphins made that 2 point conversion and won. :lol

Side note though, Terry McLaurin is a fucking stud.


----------



## Yato

Corey said:


> Joke of a win in Miami. I'm happy that Peterson finally got going and Callahan's game plan worked but jesus... 17-16 over MIAMI!? I was hoping the Dolphins made that 2 point conversion and won. :lol
> 
> Side note though, Terry McLaurin is a fucking stud.


Washington merely adopted the tank, the Dolphins were born in it.


----------



## Cliffy

Fuck Jason Garrett. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## bradatar

Told ya Jets were winning today.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rankles75

We finally won a fucking game!!!  #Jets

The Samchise has returned...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Niners 5-0. :bjpenn

LOL at the fans chanting *DEFENSE!* while the Chargers had the ball during the Steelers at Chargers game.:heston


----------



## Twilight Sky

Cliffy said:


> Fuck Jason Garrett.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


I have to wonder if he's really calling the plays and not just Jerry Jones.


----------



## Bushmaster

Did not expect the Chiefs to lose back to back games at home. Would like to say the Pats are locked at the #1 Seed now but anything can happen, our D looks absolutely amazing but we haven't faced anyone great and the Offense is scaring me. Especially the running game which was a big weapon for us last year.


----------



## Rankles75

The Jaguars have traded CB Jalen Ramsey to the Rams for 1st round picks in 2020 and 2021 and a 4th rounder in 2021.


----------



## Le Duff Fluffer

Rankles75 said:


> The Jaguars have traded CB Jalen Ramsey to the Rams for 1st round picks in 2020 and 2021 and a 4th rounder in 2021.


just saw this and im like wow


----------



## Corey

Got the alert on the Marcus Peters to Baltimore trade earlier and thought to myself "Huh that's kinda weird. They just put Aqib Talib on IR and now they're gonna trade Peters? Who's playing corner for the Rams??"... and then BAM! Jalen Ramsey trade shocks the NFL. Crazy.

Also the Titans just announced they've already named Tannehill as the starter this Sunday. WOW


----------



## Twilight Sky

I remember a time, you can suck at QB so bad and still keep the starting position for YEARS.


----------



## Rankles75

Seems a bit weird that Ramsey moaned about playing so much zone coverage at Jacksonville, then goes to a team that has played more zone than anyone this season. I suspect his “back injury” will clear up in time for Sunday...


----------



## RKing85

I can't even say that this is a potential trap game for the Chiefs with how they have played the last two weeks. 

They need to get their heads out of their asses tonight and right the ship.


----------



## Rankles75

Wow, that could be the Chiefs done for the year. Mahomes has been carrying an injury since Week 1, and you call a QB sneak? Morons...


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

Boy the Broncos are playing like shit in this game.


----------



## kristie wilson

https://youtu.be/LGMBPw2Z0u0


----------



## Yato

I know it's only the first drive, but this run defense... :Hutz


----------



## Corey

Pissing rain and the field is soaked for this Skins/49ers game. This could get really interesting... or really messy. :lol


----------



## Chrome

Bears offense is doodoo, today's effort aside from the garbage time stats in the 4th quarter made those John Fox-led teams look like the Greatest Show on Turf Rams.


----------



## Cyberdemon

What an outstanding victory to beat the Chargers!

The Titans were literally hanging on by a thread in the red zone on the 1 yard line. We've stopped Melvin Gordon both times, causing him to fumble in his second attempt, to give the Titans a 23-20 victory. I'm very proud of our defense for doing their job today!

On offense, Ryan Tannehill did a fantastic job, throwing over 300 yards with two touchdowns to Corey Davis and Tajae Sharpe, and made one mistake by throwing a single pick. Our offensive line played very well today, only giving up two sacks. Derrick Henry was productive as well, 90 yards on the ground and a score. Our offense overall was a huge improvement from the past three games, which we struggled 
in production and scoring. Well done!

The next game is against the Bucs. With their struggles with inconsistency, I think we got a great chance of beat the Bucs. But, we gotta let the game itself to do the talking.


----------



## Corey

I don't know if Chris Harris will dramatically help this awful Eagles pass defense, but I feel like it would just be stupid NOT to trade for him ya know?


----------



## Yato

Well so much for Rodgers and LaFleur not being able to get along. Classic Rodgers performance with Adams being out while G-Mo and MVS were limited.

Disappointed with the defense though; too many mistakes and the Smiths not showing up didn't help matters.

Overall this team is heading in the right direction just got to clean some things up.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Cyberdemon said:


> What an outstanding victory to beat the Chargers!
> 
> The Titans were literally hanging on by a thread in the red zone on the 1 yard line. We've stopped Melvin Gordon both times, causing him to fumble in his second attempt, to give the Titans a 23-20 victory. I'm very proud of our defense for doing their job today!
> 
> On offense, Ryan Tannehill did a fantastic job, throwing over 300 yards with two touchdowns to Corey Davis and Tajae Sharpe, and made one mistake by throwing a single pick. Our offensive line played very well today, only giving up two sacks. Derrick Henry was productive as well, 90 yards on the ground and a score. Our offense overall was a huge improvement from the past three games, which we struggled
> in production and scoring. Well done!
> 
> The next game is against the Bucs. With their struggles with inconsistency, I think we got a great chance of beat the Bucs. But, we gotta let the game itself to do the talking.


But let's talk about the real story....."Big Jeff" Simmons our first round pick 8 months after an ACL is back and has 4 tackles, 1 sack and another tackle for loss. He's practiced with this team for four days!

Team deserved this win today, especially after that horrific spot on the 4th and 1.

I guess I am kind of over the "suck for a better pick philosophy" because even if we pick in the top five, who knows if we don't hit on a better player later....

Since 1999 our first round picks that were top ten picks....
Pac Man: Nice player for us when he stayed out of trouble, which he could not. Wasted pick
Vince Young: Well it was nice while it lasted,until the rest of the NFL figured him out.
Jake Locker: Total bust, Could not stay healthy and quit.
Chance Warmack: Another complete bust
Marcus Mariotta: I love Marcus but it's just not there 
Jack Conklin: Had one great year before he stopped being healthy
Corey Davis: Probably the best player of the bunch who is often ignored because of our offense.

Picks not in the top ten...
Jevon Kearse:The main reason the Titans went from 8-8 in 98 to Super Bowl in 99
Keith Bullock: The GOAT LB in Titans history
Andre Woolfolk: Total bust, I don't think he ever started.
Albert Haynesworth: His last season with the Titans, he was the most dominant player I have ever seen.
Michael Griffen: For almost a decade he was a Pro Bowl quality player at Safety
Chris Johnson: One of the best playmakers in the NFL for 5 years
Derrick Morgan: A solid pass rusher and run stopper
Kenny Britt: Underwhelmed
Kendall Wright: Seemed primed for stardom but suddenly flopped
Taylor Lewan: One of the best Offensive Linemen in football
Rashaan Evans: On track to be the next Keith Bullock
Jeffrey Simmons: It's too early....but he looked great today.

Holy Crap! I take that second list everyday all day.

You could say that pretty much every top ten pick we have made has not worked out long term although Davis and Conklin are works in progress,

But that's a pretty impressive list of non top ten guys. Only Woolfolk was a total bust, although Britt and Wright were disappointments in the long haul. Morgan was meh, But Bullock, Haynesworth, Lewan, Griffen, CJ.... all Pro Bowl calibur talents and Evans and Simmons look like studs. 

So I say win as many as possible, see what happens. 17 looked sharp, and this defense is for real.


----------



## HoHo

I can I say first of all this Sunday has been one of the slowest Sundays in my life. I didn't watch any of the other NFL Games just focusing on The Cowboys vs Eagles, and it seems my focus was stronger than the Eagles team tonight. Rarely do I say I'm embarrassed to be a Eagles fan, but I am tonight. Going into this Game I thought well the Offense will do well I feel, just need to the Defense to set up and the Offense was their Dagger tonight. I don't know too many teams that could fuck up a 14 points being gifted wrapped to them, and when I saw that happen I was like yup Game over. Dak just has throw a couple of throws here and there, and just like Zeke burn that Clock. I can talk about injuries till the Cows and Chickens come home, but theirs no excuse for a team playing with no heart two weeks in a Row. 

When you have Players not running hard or just giving up on Routes someone needs to say something. If I'm a Coach and I'm seeing that Score at the Half I'm kicking shit and calling Players out to wake them up. Peterson whole Gameplan was so stupid even in the Second Half, oh let's do some Power Running when were down 20 points lolz. Howie Roseman has to do something to improve both sides of the Ball and DeSean needs to get his ass on the Field like next Week or this team has no chance at all. 3-4 you still have a shot to do some things, but damn guys go down fighting, not quitting after the first Quarter.


----------



## kristie wilson

https://youtu.be/hOQZSuyQFrQ


----------



## Corey

Par the course here. Raiders trading away more of their highly drafted young talent and the Texans basically trading away all their 2020 draft picks to go all in this season. :lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1186358577583312899


----------



## Rankles75

Corey said:


> Par the course here. Raiders trading away more of their highly drafted young talent and the Texans basically trading away all their 2020 draft picks to go all in this season. :lol
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1186358577583312899


And his first game is against the Raiders!  

I take it Houston didn’t see his performance against Green Bay yesterday?


----------



## Corey

One week away from the trade deadline. Idk why I should even care this much, but here's my Redskins wish list 

1. Trade Trent Williams to Cleveland for their 1st round pick. Pretty self explanatory. Baker Mayfield plays better when he makes quicker decisions and gets the ball out of his hands in rhythm. Better protection will help and Trent is one of the best in the league. 

2. Trade a 3rd or 4th round pick for OJ Howard. This makes a ton of sense. Jordan Reed is likely to retire or either be cut because of all the concussions. Vernon Davis like 50. Howard is another Bama guy which we love and would provide a much needed weapon for Haskins development. We're likely to get one of the highest compensatory picks for losing Preston Smith anyway so this would be smart imo.

That's literally it. Don't you dare send off Kerrigan or Scherff. No one in their right mind would ask about Norman but my god if they do just TAKE IT. :lol


----------



## Chrome

Probably time to pull the plug on the Trubisky experiment. They should trade for a veteran QB, hell with Brees possibly coming back this week, they should inquire about trading for Bridgewater.


----------



## Corey

Chrome said:


> Probably time to pull the plug on the Trubisky experiment. They should trade for a veteran QB, hell with Brees possibly coming back this week, they should inquire about trading for Bridgewater.


I hear Case Keenum is pretty serviceable...


----------



## Chrome

Corey said:


> I hear Case Keenum is pretty serviceable...


Wouldn't be opposed to him. :hmm:

He was good for the Vikings 2 years ago, not sure why they were so quick to get rid of him and give Cousins all that money.


----------



## Corey

17-0 Pats at the end of the 1st and I'd still rather watch this than RAW. :lol


----------



## Bushmaster

Pats defense has been insane. I remember the days when they’d face scrubs and still 300 yards passing. I wish I drafted them in my fantasy.


----------



## The3

Jets QB admits to seeing ghosts out there


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1186454452976472064


----------



## Victor Chaos

Looking forward to the 2007 MNF rematch between the winless Dolphins and Steelers.


----------



## Kabraxal

I was bored this weekend... tried to watch the NFL. Now I want to bash my head into a wall. This is the shittiest football the NFL has ever put out. What the fuck has happened to professional sports when every single league is a fucking joke now?


----------



## Rankles75

That went well...


----------



## Corey

This is some seriously high compensation for Sanu.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1186604832758681601


----------



## Twilight Sky

I'm now thoroughly convinced that the Pats truly are the best team in the NFL.

This does not mean I'm gonna jump ship. Disappointed year after year native Atlanta Falcon fan for life.


----------



## Rankles75

Me, while watching about 90% of the games the Jets have played over the last 34 years...


----------



## Corey

Another trade! I like the Niners getting a dependable veteran receiver but a 3rd and 4th round pick seems a bit steep for a 32 year old who's only under contract for this season. Oh well though, good for Denver. Now to see if they will sell Harris in the coming days...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1186718314761981960


----------



## Rankles75

Lions have traded Quandre Diggs and a 2021 7th rounder to Seattle for a 2020 5th. Nice move for the Seahawks, and Detroit players (especially Darius Slay) are pissed...


----------



## Stellar

Basically the two undefeated teams were in separate trades to each get another wide receiver. The strong get even stronger.

Sanu is a great player but Atlanta did well with getting a 2nd round draft pick.

Always have liked Sanders ever since he was with the Steelers. Hopefully he does well in San Francisco.


----------



## kristie wilson

https://youtu.be/8NrjYujff4Y


----------



## Strike Force

Chrome said:


> Probably time to pull the plug on the Trubisky experiment. They should trade for a veteran QB, hell with Brees possibly coming back this week, they should inquire about trading for Bridgewater.


Makes sense for Chicago, but Bridgewater's really proven his worth in Brees' absence, and with Drew at the tail end of his career, I'm not sure why New Orleans would trade him for anything less than a top-10 first round pick.



Chrome said:


> He was good for the Vikings 2 years ago, not sure why they were so quick to get rid of him and give Cousins all that money.


Minnesota looked at their roster and convinced themselves they were a top QB away from a Super Bowl run. Cousins hasn't proven to be that player yet (though he's been strong the last month), but I can understand their thinking, even if the money was too much.



The Judas Effect said:


> Looking forward to the 2007 MNF rematch between the winless Dolphins and Steelers.


My Dolphins...Jesus...












Kabraxal said:


> I was bored this weekend... tried to watch the NFL. Now I want to bash my head into a wall. This is the shittiest football the NFL has ever put out. What the fuck has happened to professional sports when every single league is a fucking joke now?


I'm not so sure about that. The NHL is awesome, and I'd argue that this is the most talented the NBA has been since the mid-90s.



Twilight Sky said:


> I'm now thoroughly convinced that the Pats truly are the best team in the NFL.


Was there any question?


----------



## Joel

Nagy is as bad as Trubisky.


----------



## Chrome

Joel said:


> Nagy is as bad as Trubisky.


He did this shit last year too in Miami IIRC, ya got like 40 seconds, at least TRY to run a few plays instead of just taking a knee and assuming the kicker's got it.


----------



## Yato

With Mahomes being out, this is a must win for the Packers.


----------



## Rankles75

Would be on for a perfect week of predictions if Chicago had a Kicker worth a damn...


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Titans survived a desperate team. Tough to beat a team coming off the bye week, especially a team coming off a loss. a team who got JPP back.

Vrabel's mind numbing decision to fake that FG could have gotten us beat. I mean I get it Kern, fumbled and the refs blew the whistle. It should have been a TB touchdown. But hey I am going to just take that as payback for every called back touchdown the Titans have gotten this year. Including a horrible no call at 10:51 in the first quarter that killed a possible drive. Plus the fact that the Titans probably would have scored on that tired TB defense anyways. 

A wins a win. The team got the plays when they needed them....that leads to wins.

Titans 5-0 vs NFC under Vrabel...Titans have always played well against the NFC though.


----------



## Yato

AARON F'N JONES!!!!! :mark::mark::mark: PAY THE MAN!!

That TD pass from Rodgers to Williams. :banderas

Highly entertaining game and a great win tonight. I have no idea how the season ends, but it's been a fun ride so far. The change in culture is undeniable and it's great that the team genuinely enjoys playing together.


----------



## Rankles75

The Jets are going to turn the most talented QB they’ve had in forever into David Carr 2.0 if they don’t fix their OL sharpish. He’s already starting to get those happy feet. Fucking worst run franchise in professional sport...


----------



## Corey

TRADES 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1188858221131456512


----------



## Rankles75

I rate Williams higher than a lot of fans, but he was getting outplayed by two guys who were either late round picks or UDFA. Can’t really understand why a team in the Giants’ position gave up what they did for him...


----------



## Rankles75

Not a thrilling trade deadline day so far...

Andy Dalton benched by the Bengals on his birthday. Damn, that’s cold!


----------



## bradatar

Leveon and Robby are still on the squad huh? Only an hour and a half left to move them..


----------



## Rankles75

bradatar said:


> Leveon and Robby are still on the squad huh? Only an hour and a half left to move them..


Very few things could make me stop supporting the Jets after all this time, trading Jamal Adams may well have been one of them. Never been so happy to see the end of a trade deadline...


----------



## Corey

What a cocktease of a trade deadline. God dammit I hate Bruce Allen...


----------



## Renegade™

so many teams flat out tanking this season, Bengals benching Dalton for a rookie when Dalton has been throwing to plebs and protected by a rubbish OL is a bit harsh for my fellow ginger. if the Jets had traded Adams or Bell you'd know they were tanking too. disparity between the good and bad this season is as high as it's been in years


----------



## SashaBanksisGOAT

Im a patriots fan.


----------



## dele

Yato said:


> AARON F'N JONES!!!!! :mark::mark::mark: PAY THE MAN!!
> 
> That TD pass from Rodgers to Williams. :banderas
> 
> Highly entertaining game and a great win tonight. I have no idea how the season ends, but it's been a fun ride so far. The change in culture is undeniable and it's great that the team genuinely enjoys playing together.


MFW the Packers have one more year on his rookie contract :rodgers3

Pretty insane that Mike McCarthy had to be told to use Aaron Jones.



Renegade™ said:


> so many teams flat out tanking this season, Bengals benching Dalton for a rookie when Dalton has been throwing to plebs and protected by a rubbish OL is a bit harsh for my fellow ginger. if the Jets had traded Adams or Bell you'd know they were tanking too. disparity between the good and bad this season is as high as it's been in years


I live in Cincy now, and they really did Dalton dirty. Is he an elite QB? No. But he's a good, smart veteran who has done a lot of really good things in the city. I mean, you're already 0-8, just embrace the tank and pay Andy his money for this year. You can cut/trade him at the end of the year or sit him as a backup and pay him the $20 million you owe him in the last year of his deal as a thank you. Benching the dude on his birthday is shitty to say the least.


----------



## Corey

That was a hell of a fun game right there. Probably one of the best in primetime all year... which is just sad. :lol


----------



## Strike Force

Well, my Dolphins' tanking plan continues apace. It's weird to think that almost none of these players, apart from a happy surprise in undrafted free agent wideout Preston Williams, will even be on the roster in 2-3 years.

Even though it's proven effective in basketball (Philadelphia) and baseball (Houston), I'm simply not convinced that tanking in football is a workable concept. Everyone held up the Browns as a model for what Miami's doing, and look where the Browns are: with all their chips pushed to the center, they're 2-5 and sinking like a goddamn rock.


----------



## RKing85

take a shot everytime FOX shows Mahomes on the sidelines.

Moore has filled in admirably since Patrick went down.


----------



## Rankles75

Beaten by a team trying its hardest to tank. Adam Gase, ladies and gentlemen!

I’d like to think it’s part of a plan to stop Miami getting Tua, but in reality we just suck donkey dicks.


----------



## Yato

Absolutely pathetic showing by Green Bay today. No excuses, just got straight up out played and out coached.



dele said:


> MFW the Packers have one more year on his rookie contract :rodgers3
> 
> Pretty insane that Mike McCarthy had to be told to use Aaron Jones.


Just shows you how overrated and out of touch McCarthy was. Glad he's no longer around.


----------



## Corey

A lot of us in here are fans of teams that are bad... but is your team THIS bad??


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1191093099302289408


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*My motherfucking team did it!!! My motherfucking Ravens won!!! The Ravens beat the Patriots tonight and I won my bet against my best friend!!!!! Thank you Ravens, I love you boys!!!!! roud :beckylol*_


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Titans are in Field Goal Kicker Wasteland.....

Titans are 6-3 with a competent kicker, but heck we are not a good team. We will limp into week 16 at 7-8 and win a feel good game....

The horror.

Nashville deserves better.


----------



## Stellar

The San Francisco 49ers are now the only undefeated team. Crazy.

Patriots and Ravens, totally thrilling game. Glad that there wont be any "Patriots perfect season" talk going in to the playoffs at least.

Broncos beating the Browns with a QB thats never started in the NFL before.

The Dolphins get their first win and it's against their former head coach. :lol


----------



## HoHo

Horrible news hearing just FUCKING now DeSean gets Surgery for his Abdomen Injury he's been out for since Week 2. If he got the Surgery like the Doctors told him to do he would of been healthy now, getting the Surgery so late is a fool's dream he plays again this Season. If DeSean Jackson does play again this Season it would be the Playoffs and that's a big if it's only 4-6 Weeks. You saw when healthy he opened up the Offense, without him the WR Core will continue to suffer. Hey Howie you knew this Weeks ago why didn't you make a fucking move!


----------



## kristie wilson

https://youtu.be/TQvnYj_wP-k


----------



## Corey

Week 9 has concluded, so I think it's time for me to bust out my first set of rankings on the season! (Y)

*MVP & Offensive Player of the Year*

1. Russell Wilson - 68.3 Comp &, 2,505 Yards, 22 TD, 1 INT, 118.2 Rating, 3 Rush TD
2. Christian McCaffrey - 881 Rush Yards, 5.3 YPA, 10 Rush TD, 363 Rec Yds, 3 Rec TD

I'm not gonna take the time to list out all the other guys who could be considered right now because it's like 4 or 5 other dudes, but THESE two right now are the clear front runners imo. Russ has been absolutely incredible all year. a 25-1 TD/INT ratio is fucking unheard of. CMC has been carrying the Panthers and putting up video game-like numbers. He leads the league in yards from scrimmage and TDs. I hate when people use the term "on pace for" but if you're one of those people, he's currently on pace for 2,400 yards and 26 TDs. My god. :lol

*Defensive Player of the Year*

1. Jamie Collins - 48 Tackles, 6 Sacks, 3 INT, 2 Forced Fumbles, 1 TD
2. Too many guys with no one really separating themself 

Tbh this is pretty wide open right now but prior to last night's game, the Pats defense had been completely and utterly DOMINANT and Collins has been at the forefront of it. He's doing everything on that side of the ball much like Darius Leonard does for the Colts. Outside of him, there's a lot of guys you can make an argument for. Shaq Barrett and Myles Garrett are racking up the sacks, but they're on bad teams. Donald and Mack haven't been as eye-popping as they normally are. This one will be interesting to monitor down the stretch. Keep an eye on the Bosa brothers.

*Offensive Rookie of the Year*

1. Gardner Minshew - 61.2 Comp %, 2,285 Yards, 13 TD, 4 INT, 92.8 Rating
2. Josh Jacobs - 740 Rush Yards, 4.9 YPA, 7 TD, 102 Rec Yards
3. Kyler Murray - 64.2 Comp %, 2,229 Yards, 9 TD, 4 INT, 89.2 Rating, 313 Rush Yards, 2 Rush TD
4. D.K. Metcalf - 29 Rec, 525 Yards, 18.1 YPC, 5 TD

Minshew Mania may be slowing down just a tad, but he's still had a pretty special run so far this year for a totally unknown guy taking over for Foles. Josh Jacobs has been steadily good all year and looks like the only 1st round pick that Oakland actually hit on out of the three they had. :lol Murray had a rough start to the year but has gotten better and hasn't turned the ball over very much, which is something you definitely can't say about the other 1st round QBs this year. Metcalf has been a big play machine that's perfectly complimented Tyler Lockett. Daniel Jones and Terry McLaurin just miss the cut.

*Defensive Rookie of the Year*

1. Nick Bosa - 21 Tackles, 7 Sacks, 1 INT, 1 Forced Fumble, 1 Fumble Recovery
2. Josh Allen - 25 Tackles, 7 Sacks, 2 Forced Fumbles
3. Devin Bush - 66 Tackles, 1 Sack, 2 INT, 4 Fumble Recoveries, 1 TD

Bosa is certainly in the driver's seat right now while he's producing and the Niners are winning. Fun fact as well, he actually leads the league in tackles for loss right now. The gap between 2 and 3 is VERY close and you could easily switch them based on the day you asked me. Both are looking like they deserved to be top-10 picks either way. Brian Burns just missed the cut.


----------



## TripleG

The only positive I can take away from the Giants' season is that at least Eli can't get blamed for it anymore. 

All the disrespect he received and now we can see plain as day that he wasn't the problem. 

The team needs major fixing all around and they idea of putting Jones in over Eli was somehow going to fix everything was ludicrous and impossible.


----------



## Rankles75

Cam Newton put on IR by the Panthers, have to wonder if he’s played his last down in Carolina? Jacksonville have announced that Nick Foles will be back as starter for their next game. Bit harsh on Minshew, but hardly a surprise considering how much they’re paying Foles.


----------



## Corey

Huge win for the Raiders tonight and a damn good game to watch. Nice to see Clelin Ferrell finally make an appearance. :lol

I can't believe it but Oakland could actually be a playoff team this year. 5-4 right now with the Bengals and Jets on the schedule the next two weeks...


----------



## dele

Yato said:


> Absolutely pathetic showing by Green Bay today. No excuses, just got straight up out played and out coached.


LA nightlife remains undefeated. Hard to say I wouldn't party all weekend either. Need to move on to Carolina now.


----------



## kristie wilson




----------



## Cyberdemon

Kudos to the Titans on beating the Chiefs in the final minutes of the game, 35-32. Mahomes was ripping our defense apart, throwing for 446 yards with 3 TDs. I think he's played his best game since Week 3. Luckily, Tannehill squeezed out a touchdown to Humphries to pull off the critical victory. For our running back Henry, pulled off an outstanding performance, rushing for 188 yards and a pair of touchdowns to top it off. The Titans needed that win to put them at .500.

The Titans finally gets some rest as they approach bye week. After their needed rest they will go back at it, facing the Jaguars in Week 12.

Great job once again Titans!


----------



## dele

Packers eke out a win at home vs a motivated Carolina team. Allen is the real deal for Carolina and I wouldn't be surprised to see Newton in Chicago next year. Now for a bye week and some much earned rest before flying back to California for the game of the year vs San Francisco. Hopefully Bakhtiari and Bulaga eat their wheaties.


----------



## Rankles75

Well we’re still shit, but at least we’re not Giants levels of shit...  

Oh, and Jamal Adams is a fucking legend!


----------



## Corey

Skins and Bengals are now officially the worst of the worst. No way we're winning anymore games this season unless we outstink the Jets or Giants. Bengals have a number of winnable games on their schedule... but my god they're bad. :lol


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Titans are the single most confusing team on the planet, to those who do not know them.

This had Titans win written all over it, no one plays as poorly against teams they should beat, or plays above their heads against the real elite teams. 

But that fumble call in the first quarter? I am still baffled, oh well, you get some of those calls, and sometimes you don't. But honestly the refs spotted the Chiefs three there. 

Lot of respect for the Chiefs and their fans. That had to be a tough one to swallow.


----------



## kristie wilson

https://youtu.be/b-3QOKejBJc


----------



## Barry Burton

Holy shit what a win for the Vikings. Absolutely exhilarating, but please, for my sake, never make games this close again, guys.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Barry Burton said:


> Holy shit what a win for the Vikings. Absolutely exhilarating, but please, for my sake, never make games this close again, guys.


Dude thank you Vikings......look I will rarely wish good will on your franchise, but against the Cowboys? I was all in.


----------



## RKing85

what a Monday nighter


----------



## Corey

Think we may have just witnessed the game of the year right there. San Fran is a LEGIT fucking team but man... Russ is magical. MVP!


----------



## TKOK




----------



## Renegade™

Corey said:


> Think we may have just witnessed the game of the year right there. San Fran is a LEGIT fucking team but man... *Russ is magical. MVP!*


I'd rather see CMC win it, what he is doing is basically carrying the Panthers by himself, and doing it in a position where white bois are typically thought of as fullbacks only

that being said, Wilson is playing amazingly well and if CMC doesn't win, it should be Russ that gets it


----------



## Best Bout Machine

My Seahawks getting the job done :lenny


----------



## Corey

Renegade™ said:


> I'd rather see CMC win it, what he is doing is basically carrying the Panthers by himself, and doing it in a position where white bois are typically thought of as fullbacks only
> 
> that being said, Wilson is playing amazingly well and if CMC doesn't win, it should be Russ that gets it


It's gonna be a REALLY close race by season's end. Dalvin Cook has actually passed CMC in total yards and he's on a better team, so that's something to look out for. Mahomes is back and still has insane numbers despite missing a couple games. Lamar Jackson is tearing up the league. Gonna be fun as hell to watch unfold!


----------



## Stellar

Amazing 49ers vs. Seahawks game. I feel bad for that 49ers kicker. Having that much pressure in a huge game with little experience, man..

Wilson has a knack for finding ways to win.

Seahawks, fighting for a wildcard spot against an undefeated team, were celebrating like they won the Super Bowl. That is how much that win meant for either team and it wasn't even a playoff game. 49ers are still going to be strong once their whole team is healthy in the playoffs.


----------



## Rankles75

So, we’ve now announced (while sitting at 2-7) that Adam Gase will be our HC next season. Just when you think this organisation can’t possibly get any more fucking stupid. We’ll probably go and sign Kaepernick after his workout on Saturday now...


----------



## Renegade™

Corey said:


> It's gonna be a REALLY close race by season's end. Dalvin Cook has actually passed CMC in total yards and he's on a better team, so that's something to look out for. Mahomes is back and still has insane numbers despite missing a couple games. Lamar Jackson is tearing up the league. Gonna be fun as hell to watch unfold!


Cook has played a game extra, CMC has had a bye already, so once week 12 comes around I expect CMC to be back as the lead RB in total yards


----------



## DesolationRow

@Dub; @THE LAST OF THE RED HOT REPPERS;

t was a tough loss for the Niners.  Great game, though, as you say. If more Niners receivers were able to actually, you know, catch the ball, things would have turned out differently. :side: NINE DROPS. Inexcusable. :no: 

Crazy, unpredictable game, though. :lol And it is good that a Niners fan can come in and complain about something now given that they lost. :lol


----------



## RKing85

that's a suspension. Rest of the season for the Garrett?


----------



## Cyberdemon

RKing85 said:


> that's a suspension. Rest of the season for the Garrett?


Not only he should be suspended for the rest of the season, but he should be arrested for using a helmet as a weapon. Very inexcusable and unacceptable on all levels.


----------



## Stellar

Garrett about to be watching the Browns games from home after that. Swinging a helmet on to Rudolphs unprotected head, really bad.

Browns getting a non-amazing (offensively at least) win against a team that is hurt on offense even more after tonight.


----------



## Natecore

I’d press charges for assault. 

He should serve jail time.


----------



## 341714

Natecore said:


> I’d press charges for assault.
> 
> He should serve jail time.


Men dont do that shit


----------



## Natecore

MaryChristine said:


> Men dont do that shit


I don’t need your approval to be a man.

Assault with a weapon is exactly that.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

RKing85 said:


> that's a suspension. Rest of the season for the Garrett?


I got charged with assault and battery with a dangerous weapon for throwing an empty two liter bottle of Coke at a guy once(A guy spit at my now wife, I got off). That's at least that and would definitely be upgraded to deadly weapon in the real world. He should have been arrested on the field. 

The league has to hand down the largest suspension ever for him. I've been watching the NFL since the 1980s and I've never seen that shit.


----------



## AlternateDemise

The Cleveland Browns beating their arch rivals and still finding a way to suffer a big loss out of this with Garrett possibly facing a huge suspension is one of the most Cleveland Brown things I have ever seen.


----------



## Corey

- Myles Garrett suspended indefinitely (out at LEAST the rest of the season)
- Pouncey suspended 3 games
- Pittsburgh and Cleveland fined $250,000 each


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Corey said:


> - Myles Garrett suspended indefinitely (out at LEAST the rest of the season)
> - Pouncey suspended 3 games
> - Pittsburgh and Cleveland fined $250,000 each


Hopefully they decide to have the suspension go into next season as well. As much as the league cares about concussions, this could have been even worse than it was.


----------



## Corey

Philly bringin back the former Super Bowl Champ.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1195408315624361985


----------



## Chrome




----------



## A-C-P

RIP Myles Garret's NFL Career


----------



## Kabraxal

Pouncey should be longer given he was kicking a pinned man and Rudolph better be facing a hefty fine if not a suspension for escalating as well. Everyone in that just looked awful and stupid,

As for the game: reminded me why I hadn’t been watching. The refs were awful and the quality of play is college level. Disgraceful. The NFL needs help.


----------



## dele

Barry Burton said:


> Holy shit what a win for the Vikings. Absolutely exhilarating, but please, for my sake, never make games this close again, guys.


I bet your stress levels went from 7 to 38 during the games



RKing85 said:


> that's a suspension. Rest of the season for the Garrett?


At least double digit games. Wouldn't be surprised at 16 consecutive games. Completely unacceptable



Kabraxal said:


> Pouncey should be longer given he was kicking a pinned man and Rudolph better be facing a hefty fine if not a suspension for escalating as well. Everyone in that just looked awful and stupid,
> 
> As for the game: reminded me why I hadn’t been watching. The refs were awful and the quality of play is college level. Disgraceful. The NFL needs help.


A couple things:

- I'm willing to be easy on Pouncey as he was protecting his QB. Three games seems appropriate.

- Thursday football is usually poor quality

- If you want to criticize the refs, I encourage you to start reffing football in your area. Referee numbers are calamitously down and we could use more people.


----------



## Kabraxal

dele said:


> I bet your stress levels went from 7 to 38 during the games
> 
> 
> 
> At least double digit games. Wouldn't be surprised at 16 consecutive games. Completely unacceptable
> 
> 
> 
> A couple things:
> 
> - I'm willing to be easy on Pouncey as he was protecting his QB. Three games seems appropriate.
> 
> - Thursday football is usually poor quality
> 
> - If you want to criticize the refs, I encourage you to start reffing football in your area. Referee numbers are calamitously down and we could use more people.


Why? I want to watch good football and am going to hold officiating to high standards since it has tanked the quality of the sport. Though some blame falls in the league for creating too many stupid rules with vague, subjective judgement calls involved. Still, you can’t keep making obvious mistakes like these officials are and expect to be given leeway.


----------



## Twilight Sky

Hmmm, the moment he let his arm drop, that swing was coming.. too bad 66 didn't foresee that. I never saw something like that before. I've seen guys rip off the helmets and toss them on the ground, but never used as a weapon til now. I expect Goodell is going to be revising the rules big time. Hopefully the guy that got hit went to get a check up and do follow ups for a bit.


----------



## Stax Classic

Fuck the NFL, they did Kaep dirty yet again.


----------



## kristie wilson

https://youtu.be/X6HESVNg--M


----------



## Corey

The Redskins are the worst team in the league. No one can tell me otherwise. 34 POINTS at HOME... to the JETS!! Blow the whole shit up in the offseason. Sell the team, Dan. Trade Haskins and draft Joe Burrow.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

DEM BOYS

I didn’t have to walk out of Dave and Buster’s with shame, though I had my Emmitt Smith jersey on, so, I still would have gotten respect.

Eagles lost, today is a full W.


----------



## HoHo

^You barely skated away with a win and should be ashamed how you let their Backup QB rip apart your team. I don't know how to feel about the loss today vs The Patriots for my Eagles. I'm so fucking happy to see how the Defense performed tonight vs Brady and Offense. People were using the Defense as a Joke Punchline, but a healthy Defense has showed up and played outta their minds for quiet awhile now. Like Superbowl level of performance I feel. If it was the majority of Defenses in the league they would dropped probably 30 plus to them. The Defense held up, but the Offense was downright criminally terrible after the 1st Quarter. You had two Weeks to scheme up new stuff and you didn't do a damn thing on Offense after you went up 10-0. I blame Peterson for his Playcalling and Wentz's decision making and it sucks because the Pats didn't play well either, if only a few more plays were taking about the Eagles beating down the Pats rather than suffering a loss. Next week Seahawks come into town, hopefully Howard and Jefferey play because Jesus I can take a Helmet right now and play better than what the WR's gave today for Wentz.


----------



## Blisstory

Still tied for the best record in the NFL....Ill take it


----------



## Lady Eastwood

HoHo said:


> ^You barely skated away with a win and should be ashamed how you let their Backup QB rip apart your team. I don't know how to feel about the loss today vs The Patriots for my Eagles. I'm so fucking happy to see how the Defense performed tonight vs Brady and Offense. People were using the Defense as a Joke Punchline, but a healthy Defense has showed up and played outta their minds for quiet awhile now. Like Superbowl level of performance I feel. If it was the majority of Defenses in the league they would dropped probably 30 plus to them. The Defense held up, but the Offense was downright criminally terrible after the 1st Quarter. You had two Weeks to scheme up new stuff and you didn't do a damn thing on Offense after you went up 10-0. I blame Peterson for his Playcalling and Wentz's decision making and it sucks because the Pats didn't play well either, if only a few more plays were taking about the Eagles beating down the Pats rather than suffering a loss. Next week Seahawks come into town, hopefully Howard and Jefferey play because Jesus I can take a Helmet right now and play better than what the WR's gave today for Wentz.


Eagles fans are always so mad when we win and they don’t.

We won, that’s what matters.

When you guys “barely skate by”, it’s “a win is a win”, but, when we win, you guys always have to throw shade. Don’t be mad that we won and you didn’t. A win is a win. 

You might win the division because the rest of your schedule is so easy, except for us. We have a bit of a tougher schedule.


----------



## HoHo

Catalanotto said:


> Eagles fans are always so mad when we win and they don’t.
> 
> We won, that’s what matters.
> 
> When you guys “barely skate by”, it’s “a win is a win”, but, when we win, you guys always have to throw shade. Don’t be mad that we won and you didn’t. A win is a win.
> 
> You might win the division because the rest of your schedule is so easy, except for us. We have a bit of a tougher schedule.


What are you talking about. A win is a win, but reality sets it when your team hasn't beaten a team that's worth a damn or was at full strength I feel. If you want to complain about schedule well I can go back to yours early in the Season so not a valid argument at all. Even our schedule late in the Season might be gimmes, but I feel we might get the best of those teams because they want to play spoiler especially if this Division stays tight. 

When my team even when they play and win I'm not to going to skate around the problems they are having. I mean the Eagles have played teams like The Pats, Packers, Vikings, next Week Seahawks so those are hard ass matchups as you know. Vikings beat ya, Packers beat ya, Patriots with the way they played today might unleash fury at home vs your team. It should be a interesting how this plays out, but don't make it seem like your team is doing all the right things, because I would be very worried about them going forward.


----------



## Renegade™

rip David Johnson :mj2


----------



## Chrome

To sum up this Bears season in a nutshell:


----------



## Lady Eastwood

HoHo said:


> Catalanotto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eagles fans are always so mad when we win and they don’t.
> 
> We won, that’s what matters.
> 
> When you guys “barely skate by”, it’s “a win is a win”, but, when we win, you guys always have to throw shade. Don’t be mad that we won and you didn’t. A win is a win.
> 
> You might win the division because the rest of your schedule is so easy, except for us. We have a bit of a tougher schedule.
> 
> 
> 
> What are you talking about. A win is a win, but reality sets it when your team hasn't beaten a team that's worth a damn or was at full strength I feel. If you want to complain about schedule well I can go back to yours early in the Season so not a valid argument at all. Even our schedule late in the Season might be gimmes, but I feel we might get the best of those teams because they want to play spoiler especially if this Division stays tight.
> 
> When my team even when they play and win I'm not to going to skate around the problems they are having. I mean the Eagles have played teams like The Pats, Packers, Vikings, next Week Seahawks so those are hard ass matchups as you know. Vikings beat ya, Packers beat ya, Patriots with the way they played today might unleash fury at home vs your team. It should be a interesting how this plays out, but don't make it seem like your team is doing all the right things, because I would be very worried about them going forward.
Click to expand...

Why so mad?

I’m not a delusional Cowboys fan, we have terrible games that we should be winning. Duh. I’m pretty sure the other Cowboys fans here aren’t delusional tarts and know we play like trash when we shouldn’t be that bad.

At the end of yesterday’s game, we won. Don’t give a flying fuck how much we won by, we walked away with a W. I’m satisfied with that.

I can’t believe you’re this upset by how much we won by. Cowboys are living rent free in your head. Let it go.


----------



## Zyta

Sucks being a Cardinals fan this year. Just about every game so far is a very close, bitter lose because of one or two stupid mistakes - except the Seahawks game, they pretty much won very convincingly.


----------



## Stellar

Cowboys had a slow start but by deep in to the second quarter they turned it up. I don't think that it is fair to say "Yeah, but they played against a backup QB" because some backup QBs could actually have great games that are starting QB level. Driskel did okay. Interestingly enough, he did better than the backup QB on the Bengals, his former team.

Cowboys do need need to play well the whole game when they face tougher teams.


----------



## Rankles75

Shame we can’t get a trade to the NFC East, 3-1 against them this season and 0-6 against everyone else... 

Good to see Darnold carving up the Redskins’ secondary yesterday, and Jamal continuing to be an absolute force of nature. Who knew our OL would actually look competent now that Brian Winters is on I.R?


----------



## RKing85

don't go to Mexico if the field is shit!!!!!!


----------



## Corey

I love Rivers but the Chargers should probably look to move on from him after this season. Try to sign Teddy or draft Tua if he slides because of his injuries.


----------



## Rankles75

52 passes to 19 rushes, when you’re playing one of the worst run Defenses in the league and Rivers is washed up? Go home Chargers, you’re drunk.


----------



## dele

Kabraxal said:


> Why? I want to watch good football and am going to hold officiating to high standards since it has tanked the quality of the sport. Though some blame falls in the league for creating too many stupid rules with vague, subjective judgement calls involved. Still, you can’t keep making obvious mistakes like these officials are and expect to be given leeway.


Sure, and NFL referees who make $10k+ per game are certainly subject to criticism. If you think you're better, I encourage you to begin refereeing football in your local area. I just refereed a state quarterfinal game tonight, and had a fucking blast doing so.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

dele said:


> Sure, and NFL referees who make $10k+ per game are certainly subject to criticism. If you think you're better, I encourage you to begin refereeing football in your local area. I just refereed a state quarterfinal game tonight, and had a fucking blast doing so.


lol this explains a ton.........seriously.

I get your personality. You do you.


----------



## kristie wilson

https://youtu.be/jA0EDev_kKI


----------



## HoHo

You know in Charlie Brown when he wants to kick the Football and for Years the Football was pulled away from him and he would fall on his ass? Yeah that is how I feel these past two Weeks with my Eagles. The Defense once again played their hearts out and The Offense did nothing...NOTHING! 

If you told me that Brady and Wilson would play this average and score barely anything I would said no way that happens. I give that respect for the Defense who outside of that Penny Running Score did nothing and gave The Eagles more than enough opportunities to come back into this Game. Their is nothing better seeing your team celebrate a Turnover when they are down 2 TDs and were doing nothing on Offense. That alone made me throw my Glasses at the Wall. I blame Peterson and his vision on Offense no excuses even with the injuries to play to this degree, and Wentz as well. Sometimes it seems he's in a fight within himself or whether to take what The Defense gives you or make a big play down the field. If theirs a RB there and no one is open take it and keep the positive Yards going. Early you saw the guy sailing throws and even had one that would of been a TD if just throws it in the right manner. Now the Schedule might get easy, but the past two Weeks doesn't give me any hopes they win out from here and why would I put myself through this pain further and instead not watch it at all.


----------



## Rankles75

Wow, thought we might have a shot against the Raiders but wasn’t expecting a massacre! Amazing what Darnold can do when we actually give him protection.

Carolina are going to be shopping for Kickers next week. Two missed XP’s and fluffed a potential game winner from 28 yards...


----------



## kristie wilson

https://youtu.be/9m-RDdkcQ18


----------



## MrMister

Just read that Frank Gore passed Barry Sanders for 3 on the all time rushing list. There are people defending Barry Sanders saying Barry is better lol. People don't need to defend Barry Sanders. No one thinks Gore is a better rusher. 

At any rate, pretty amazing career for Gore. I was always a big fan of his. Great all around RB.


edit: Jerry finally realizing Garrett is a terrible. Only took like a fucking decade :lol

I'd almost consider watching Dallas again when Garrett is fired, but they'd need to hire the greatest coach of all time and that guy is in New England.


----------



## Yato

The Packers are frauds.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Titans....

Not much to say.

Two weeks after shocking the Chiefs, I had no clue what would happen. One of two teams would show up....

1. The Titans that come out flat against a lesser foe 
2. The Titans who usually win after the bye week. 
3. The Titans who push the "destroy" button once or twice a year. 

Today the Titans buried the Jags.....and pushed the destroy button.

I do not expect this next week, but if the Titans beat the Colts? Tannehillmania might be real.


----------



## Rankles75

Greenlawler said:


> Titans....
> 
> Not much to say.
> 
> Two weeks after shocking the Chiefs, I had no clue what would happen. One of two teams would show up....
> 
> 1. The Titans that come out flat against a lesser foe
> 2. The Titans who usually win after the bye week.
> 3. The Titans who push the "destroy" button once or twice a year.
> 
> Today the Titans buried the Jags.....and pushed the destroy button.
> 
> I do not expect this next week, but if the Titans beat the Colts? Tannehillmania might be real.


Always thought Tannehill got a raw deal from Dolphins fans. He has his flaws, but he’s a big upgrade over Mariota imo.


----------



## Corey

Mother of god this Ravens team looks unbeatable right now... the rest of the league should be legitimately scared.


----------



## Rankles75

Oh man, do we really have to play this Ravens team in a couple of weeks?


----------



## kristie wilson

https://youtu.be/78V4kNgywt0


----------



## Chrome

Shame Trubisky can't play the Lions every week, he'd be a hall of famer easily. :lol


----------



## Rankles75

Surprisingly decent game, don’t know why the Lions ran McKissic instead of Scarbrough on that 3rd and 1 though. Trubisky was lousy for 3 Quarters and great for the 4th.


----------



## Joel

He threw well in the second half. Annoying because there seems to be SOME talent in him, but feels like he will never put it all together.

No matter what, we need a new QB in the offseason.


----------



## kristie wilson

https://youtu.be/13JCXh7iuqA


----------



## HoHo

Yeah for my Eagles fans it was a great night and keeps our chance of winning the Division alive with the loss. Listen I have no room to talk especially how terrible the Eagles have played on Offense the past two Weeks at Home, but what the fuck Dallas? Like this was your moment to take the Division by the Balls and you only drop 15 points? For sure give praise to the Bills Defense who were making stops and plays all around the field, but damn that team should of done way more on the field. You gotta give it to Allen as well probably the best performance of his Career no doubt in my mind. The Schedule gets no better for them The Bears at their House, Rams at Home, Eagles on the Road and Washington at Home. Days before Christmas the Division on the line and if Jason Garrett doesn't get them to at least win the Division and further than that he'll be looking for a new job at the end of The Season.


----------



## Corey

Wow the NFC East is really fucking bad :lol


----------



## MrMister

Dallas will finish 7-9 at best. It's hard to tell this team is talented because their coaching is so bad. Buffalo looks like a winning team and they were clearly the better team.


----------



## Rankles75

Same old Jets...

Is it possible to just make Ravens v 49ers the Super Bowl matchup now?


----------



## HoHo

I'm upset on so many levels from the loss today vs The Dolphins. It's to a point where I'm not in the mood to even eat or even watch Starrcade or any Wrestling today. If I'm Jefferey Laurie the Owner I'm going down to Jim Schwartz the Defensive Coordinator and I'm firing him or on Monday. How can you give up a 2 TD lead and say hey we did a good job. You played two of the best QB's back to back and then you let Fritzpatrick do what he did today vs your team unacceptable for sure. Last Year when he played the Bucs he did the same thing and you didn't respect him enough again this Year and he burned you. For Weeks the Offense was downright terrible and you held back guys for this Game and they came to play and I don't know what the fuck Schwartz was running in the Second Half on Defense.

Rarely do I get upset to the point where I say I'm not watching the rest of the Season because pride and loyalty means nothing to me when I see my team not play with heart continuously. You had all that talent on both sides of the ball and you struggle to do something all Season when the going gets tough. You haven't won since the Bears Game before the Bye Week and you had this performance today just wow. I just heard Peterson saying that is a good football team over there, stupid shit like that aren't going to win anyone over and to this point just throw up the white flag and improve in the Offseason. These are the type of games where you need to take it by the balls and they just folded up again.


----------



## MrMister

HoHo said:


> I'm upset on so many levels from the loss today vs The Dolphins. It's to a point where I'm not in the mood to even eat or even watch Starrcade or any Wrestling today. If I'm Jefferey Laurie the Owner I'm going down to Jim Schwartz the Defensive Coordinator and I'm firing him or on Monday. How can you give up a 2 TD lead and say hey we did a good job. You played two of the best QB's back to back and then you let Fritzpatrick do what he did today vs your team unacceptable for sure. Last Year when he played the Bucs he did the same thing and you didn't respect him enough again this Year and he burned you. For Weeks the Offense was downright terrible and you held back guys for this Game and they came to play and I don't know what the fuck Schwartz was running in the Second Half on Defense.
> 
> Rarely do I get upset to the point where I say I'm not watching the rest of the Season because pride and loyalty means nothing to me when I see my team not play with heart continuously. You had all that talent on both sides of the ball and you struggle to do something all Season when the going gets tough. You haven't won since the Bears Game before the Bye Week and you had this performance today just wow. I just heard Peterson saying that is a good football team over there, stupid shit like that aren't going to win anyone over and to this point just throw up the white flag and improve in the Offseason. These are the type of games where you need to take it by the balls and they just folded up again.


Dallas is bad. Philly can still win the East. It's meaningless though because Philly will just get destroyed by good teams in the playoffs.


----------



## HoHo

MrMister said:


> Dallas is bad. Philly can still win the East. It's meaningless though because Philly will just get destroyed by good teams in the playoffs.


Yeah my thoughts exactly even though the top teams in the NFC like the Packers, Niners, Vikings, Saints, Seahawks they played well enough to win. Seahawks they had their chances on Offense and if they played like they did today on Offense they beat Seattle, and they beat the Pack at home, and got merked by the Vikings. Even the Saints last Season one drive away from possible tying or even winning the Game. People forget the Saints had to come back from double digits and the Defense for the Eagles failed them later in the Game so who knows. It's so hard to gauge my team right now.


----------



## Corey

The Redskins are 3-9 and can still win the NFC East :lmao

Also, I'm heavily rooting fork the Titans to get that last playoff spot in the AFC. (Y)


----------



## Dell

My Packers are 9-3 it's a Christmas miracle


----------



## RKing85

It wouldn't be a NFL season without everybody overreacting to a Patriots regular season loss.

Although this year they certainly don't have the game changing receivers like Brady has had in years pass.


----------



## Twilight Sky

I like how Rivera lost his job after a 5-7 start, while dumbasses like Dan Quinn can keep his, while the team continues to tank into their worst record in over 10+ yrs.


----------



## All Hope Is Gone

Jimmy G concerns me heading into the playoffs. It feels like he is afraid to fail or maybe Shanahan doesn’t have confidence in him. Before halftime in that Baltimore game there was a perfect opportunity for points. You’re near midfield with a minute and some change left. You have ALL 3 timeouts and you show no urgency. You play for a long field goal in those conditions. That game may very well cost them the division, a bye, and home field.


----------



## kristie wilson




----------



## Lady Eastwood

omg CM Punk is at the Bears/Cowboys game (with AJ but fuck her).

I squirted all over.

GO COWBOYS

Fuck the Bears, he should start cheering for the star.


----------



## Joel

Can someone explain the free play to Trubisky please?

Why the FUCK wasn't Trubisky allowed to rush all season?


----------



## RKing85

Man the NFC East is so pathetic this year.


----------



## kristie wilson




----------



## MrMister

:garrett

That's pretty much the JG era. That gif sums it all up.


----------



## HoHo

Jesus does The Eagles nor the Cowboys want to win the NFC East? All they had to do granted against a good Defense in the Bears win tonight and they would be up 2 Games on the Eagles and now I have to watch Giants vs Eagles to see if my Birds somehow don't let Eli burn them on Monday Night. Dak did terrible don't let the stats fool you like Skip will do on Undisputed he did alot of his shit in garbage time. If you take away Zeke's 2 TDS last night this Game isn't even close! The Defense played terrible for the Cowboys making Trubisky look like Lamar Jackson throughout the Game, and I do find it funny Trubisky having his best Game of the Season when theirs nothing on the line and their Season having been ended Weeks ago considering they are looking up to The Vikings and Packers right now so the odds aren't in their favor. Welp Cowboys have 10 days to prep for The Rams they really need that win to have some kind of confidence because Week after that they are coming to Phila and I want them as arrogant as they can be.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Here's the deal with the Colts vs Titans.....

The Colts ALWAYS get the breaks.I understand the Colts have had the advantage in this rivalry for a looooong time, however they have not always had the better team. It has been bizarre how horrible the Titans have played against the Colts.

And then finally there was a reset, The bad calls went OUR way. The bounces went OUR way, The feel of this rivalry is going OUR way. 

And it's about darn time.

This past Sunday the better team finally had their day, and in my opinion the Titans decided it was time the Colts went back to their pre-Peyton world.

The Colts, the franchise that sucked for Peyton, and Luck finally will finally experience the QB purgatory most every other franchise experiences. My guess is they are in for a few years of 6-10.

But anyways the Titans outplayed the Colts in all three phase all game. The score however did not reflect it until the fourth quarter.


----------



## Rankles75

Le’Veon Bell and Jamal Adams now out for the Jets, what a fucking ridiculous season! Going to get swept by the Dolphins tomorrow. Still, if it helps us get Andrew Thomas, it’ll be worth it...


----------



## All Hope Is Gone

Let’s go 49ERS! BIG WIN!!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

That 49er game was crazy. 'Bout time they won a close game. Still probably going to be a wildcard.


----------



## All Hope Is Gone

THE MAN.THE MYTH.THE SHIV.THE END. said:


> That 49er game was crazy. 'Bout time they won a close game. Still probably going to be a wildcard.


Count on it. They’re going to lose that game against Seattle and be a 5th seed with 12 or 13 wins.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

All Hope Is Gone said:


> Count on it. They’re going to lose that game against Seattle and be a 5th seed with 12 or 13 wins.


I think they will be 13-3 with two losses to Seattle who will probably also be 13-3. They will have to win three road games just to make it to the Super Bowl.


----------



## Blisstory

All Hope Is Gone said:


> Let’s go 49ERS! BIG WIN!!!


Good to see other 49ers fans on message boards other then the 49ers message board lol


----------



## Corey

Derrick Henry has to be the most underrated player in the league right now. He's averaging like 7 yards a carry in the last 4 games. Straight up destroying people. Playing like an All Pro!


----------



## Haza

Jerome Boger and his crew should be done for the season after tonight

Inexcusable.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

It's like the Titans are a completely different team. 

Who are these guys?

Today the Titans started in the secondary, a guy they picked off waivers Monday, a guy who is a practice squad player and we lost another starter during the game. The Raiders took full advantage till the new secondary settled down, 

The defense has scored 3 weeks in a row. The team has scored 138 points the last 4 weeks. These are numbers Titans fans have not seen since Billy Volek days.

Tannehill is playing out of his mind, and I hope Henry is not hurt too bad.

We were 2-4 seven weeks ago...now we are 8-5


----------



## Blisstory

Raikkonen said:


> Jerome Boger and his crew should be done for the season after tonight
> 
> Inexcusable.


They should have been done after the Super Bowl 7yrs ago


----------



## Rankles75

Amazing what a difference having a competent QB has made for Tennessee... ?

Jets doing things the hard way again yesterday, needing a DPI that wasn’t originally called to help set up the game winning FG. Of course, we should have had a pick 6 earlier but for a phantom holding call, so I don’t care.

Broncos suddenly looking feisty with the rookie at QB, and the 49ers edge out the Saints in a classic thanks to Kittle doing a very passable Mark Bavaro impersonation.


----------



## kristie wilson




----------



## RKing85

what the fuck has happened to the Eagles this year?!?!?!


----------



## Rankles75

RKing85 said:


> what the fuck has happened to the Eagles this year?!?!?!


Good thing they were only playing the Giants, or they’d have been fucked. As it is, they’ve still got a good shot at winning the Division and being massacred by Seattle or San Francisco in the Wild Card.


----------



## Corey

Not so familiar names that deserve your Pro Bowl vote:

Logan Ryan - Leads all corners with 94 tackles (no one else is even close) and leads the league with 17 passes defended to go along with 4 picks and 3.5 sacks. GO TITANS GO

Shaq Barrett - Leads the league with both 15 sacks and 6 forced fumbles. He's having a season similar to Vic Beasley a few years ago where he probably should've won DPOTY looking at the numbers, but he likely won't.

Chris Godwin - 1200 yards and 9 TDs!

Kenny Golladay - 19 yards a catch with 10 TDs on 53 receptions. 19!!!


----------



## kristie wilson




----------



## Renegade™

if you could please stop posting these videos, that'd be greatly appreciated by all I'm sure


----------



## Joel

Damn Renegade, you can just scroll past you know lol.


----------



## All Hope Is Gone

Un-fucking-believable! You get a tough win in New Orleans only to lose at home to the fucking Falcons. Just wow!


----------



## Blonde

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1201252560268677120


----------



## Blisstory

All Hope Is Gone said:


> Un-fucking-believable! You get a tough win in New Orleans only to lose at home to the fucking Falcons. Just wow!


Trap game of all trap games and we jumped in with both feet. The offense looked like they were still partying on Bourbon St and the defense is in shambles with injuries and neither side played with any passion. We're in the playoffs but that 1 seed and division doesnt look too likely at the moment.


----------



## Corey

Two weeks left guys. We know Lamar is gonna win MVP by a landslide, but who's your Defensive Player of the Year??

Stephon Gilmore - 44 tackles, 6 INT, 126 return yards, 18 passes defended, 2 TD
Shaq Barrett - 50 tackles, 16.5 sacks, 1 INT, 6 forced fumbles

Shaq's numbers are eye popping so I hope the voters don't strictly go by name value. Still though, I think I may give the very slight edge to Gilmore right now. You can try and argue for other guys as well but these two have consistently been the cream on the crop all year and their numbers reflect that.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Well I knew this would happen....a little surprised a bad bounce got us.
If Firkser does not bobble that ball the Titans win.

Oh well, we have gotten a lot of breaks lately.


That bobble probably cost us the playoffs.

Too bad because I believe we are the third best team "right now" in the AFC.

1. Ravens
2. Texans
3. Titans
4. Chiefs
5. Patriots
6. Bills
7. Steelers

Oh well, there's always next year. Too bad we started Mariotta for weeks...


----------



## All Hope Is Gone

Blisstory said:


> Trap game of all trap games and we jumped in with both feet. The offense looked like they were still partying on Bourbon St and the defense is in shambles with injuries and neither side played with any passion. We're in the playoffs but that 1 seed and division doesnt look too likely at the moment.


The only solace I can take from being the 5th seed(the most likely scenario) is you get to play the NFC East winner. Otherwise, the 9ers are going to have to win at Dallas/Philadelphia, at Seattle, and then at Green Bay or New Orleans. Jesus what a road to take.


----------



## Rankles75

49ers kicking the FG on 4th and 1 just doesn’t sit right with me. Yes, the Defense should have done better on Atlanta’s ensuing drive, but you have to trust your running game to get a yard in that situation against a so-so Defense. If they convert there, it’s game over. 

Shocked the Rams fell apart against Dallas, considering their recent form and the Cowboys being on a losing streak.


----------



## Blisstory

Rankles75 said:


> 49ers kicking the FG on 4th and 1 just doesn’t sit right with me. Yes, the Defense should have done better on Atlanta’s ensuing drive, but you have to trust your running game to get a yard in that situation against a so-so Defense. If they convert there, it’s game over.
> 
> Shocked the Rams fell apart against Dallas, considering their recent form and the Cowboys being on a losing streak.


Its not the first time this year Kyle has played to "not lose" instead of playing to win. He's so damn talented but he has to grow a set in certain situations.


----------



## Corey

Blisstory said:


> Its not the first time this year Kyle has played to "not lose" instead of playing to win. He's so damn talented but he has to grow a set in certain situations.


I wish he he called plays to "not lose" in that Super Bowl with Atlanta then... all those damn passes...


----------



## Corey

Pro Bowl rosters were announced: http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap30...-reveals-rosters-for-2020-pro-bowl-in-orlando

*Worst Selections*

Jalen Ramsey (not one single INT this year)
Von Miller (7 sacks is most certainly a down year for him)
Fletcher Cox (nothing there besides name that says Pro Bowl this year)

*Biggest Snubs*

Darren Waller (lack of TDs probably hurt him but he quietly has 1000 yards)
Logan Ryan (over Humphrey)
Kenny Golladay (just a tough break for him with the NFC South receivers dominating)
Preston Smith (over Mack)
Kirk Cousins & Dak Prescott (Brees missed like 5 games come on voters )
Eric Reid (better numbers than Budda imo)
Matt Ioannidis (over Cox)
Tyrann Mahieu (over Earl Thomas but this is a very minor quibble)
Jamie Collins or Joe Schobert (over Von and Dont'a)


----------



## Renegade™

so many names just there on name value. Schobert or Collins should be there over Hightower who hasn't done ANYTHING for years, and I'm a Pats fan. Earl Thomas, Von Miller, Fletcher Cox and Jalen Ramsey all shouldn't be there either. never seems to change, same rubbish every year, and they wonder why no one cares about the Pro Bowl


----------



## Twilight Sky

RKing85 said:


> what the fuck has happened to the Eagles this year?!?!?!


Bad karma from letting go of Foles.

Other news: Tom Coughlin got fired.


----------



## Rankles75

Corey said:


> Pro Bowl rosters were announced: http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap30...-reveals-rosters-for-2020-pro-bowl-in-orlando
> 
> *Worst Selections*
> 
> Jalen Ramsey (not one single INT this year)
> Von Miller (7 sacks is most certainly a down year for him)
> Fletcher Cox (nothing there besides name that says Pro Bowl this year)
> *Biggest Snubs*
> 
> Darren Waller (lack of TDs probably hurt him but he quietly has 1000 yards)
> Logan Ryan (over Humphrey)
> Kenny Golladay (just a tough break for him with the NFC South receivers dominating)
> Preston Smith (over Mack)
> Kirk Cousins & Dak Prescott (Brees missed like 5 games come on voters )
> Eric Reid (better numbers than Budda imo)
> Matt Ioannidis (over Cox)
> Tyrann Mahieu (over Earl Thomas but this is a very minor quibble)
> Jamie Collins or Joe Schobert (over Von and Dont'a)


I’d add Demario Davis and Justin Simmons to that list.


----------



## Victor Chaos




----------



## All Hope Is Gone

With what has happened today, that Atlanta loss looks even worse for the 49ers. Arizona did them a favor but it won’t mean anything if they aren’t ready for a dogfight next Sunday night. Crazy finish coming up.


----------



## Twilight Sky

Atlanta didn't lose. As for the above picture, those kinds of scenarios always crack me up. I remember a while back one of the teams(can't remember) needed 7 other teams to win, *one of them to tie*, and of course said team needed to win as well. I think that might have been the bears when they went 10-6 but because one of the teams lost, the Bears didn't go in, and Lovie Smith got fired.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Titans...

Well today the Titans could have won for sure, but the Reynard fumble in the fourth quarter cost them the game. The Titans down 3 were marching down the field for a game winning drive until the fumble. The game turned for good then,

This is still a hot team in spite of the last two weeks
I 100% think if Henry were healthy the Titans would have won today, but he was not, and they lost. Congrats to the Saints. I only hope we meet again in the Super Bowl lol. 

Next week the Titans win and they are in the playoffs. I really think they will win. And if they do, they would play the Chiefs. I cannot imagine the Titans upsetting the Chiefs again in KC, but they play the games for a reason.If Henry gets healthy all bets are off, the Titans are a dangerous team.


----------



## Corey

Chandler Jones has 19 sacks on the season all of a sudden and they're playing the Rams next week. 3.5 away from the record.


----------



## Stellar

Apparently there is possibility that Marshawn Lynch could end up back in Seattle soon after their recent RB injuries. I'll admit, one more short run for Beast Mode in Seattle would be very interesting, assuming that he still has something left in the tank.


----------



## Rankles75

Southerner said:


> Apparently there is possibility that Marshawn Lynch could end up back in Seattle soon after their recent RB injuries. I'll admit, one more short run for Beast Mode in Seattle would be very interesting, assuming that he still has something left in the tank.


He’s now signed, along with another old Seahawk Robert Turbin. Rumours they also want Curt Warner are currently unconfirmed.

Kirk Cousins keeping his proud MNF record going...


----------



## Corey

Well, Cousins is still a choker in big games and BEAST MODE back makes the NFC Playoffs even more unpredictable and I'm here for all of it. 

Still feeling Saints/Ravens in the big game unless the refs screw New Orleans or Jackson maybe he gets hurt in the playoffs when someone starts going for his legs. Chiefs are RED HOT right now too so I believe they can honestly win the AFC.


----------



## Victor Chaos

lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1209499988943704064


----------



## Twilight Sky

Ok it's official.. Atlanta needs a new owner because Arthur Blank is fucking stupid. Quinn is another Mike Smith you moron, let him go.


----------



## Twilight Sky

So Drew Brees didn't make the All-Time NFL team, despite basically being the second coming of Dan Marino(with the largest differences being he has *5* 5,000 yard seasons, all but one of those being way more than Dan's single 5,084, and he has a Super Bowl Victory). Not sure what their criteria is for QB selection. Brady I'm sure got in there entirely on those 6 Super Bowl Victories alone.


----------



## Corey

Bruce Allen is OUT of football operations in DC fucking PRAISE GOD IT FINALLY HAPPENED!!! Ron Rivera could could be named the new head coach as soon as tonight. I'm FIRED UP right now!

Also watching that Clemson/OSU game last night was awesome. Scouting for some talent too. Chase Young is already a ******* as far as I'm concerned, but hot damn I want Isaiah Simmons and Travis Etienne too! Big time players. Jeff Okudah is definitely going top 10.



Twilight Sky said:


> So Drew Brees didn't make the All-Time NFL team, despite basically being the second coming of Dan Marino(with the largest differences being he has *5* 5,000 yard seasons, all but one of those being way more than Dan's single 5,084, and he has a Super Bowl Victory). Not sure what their criteria is for QB selection. Brady I'm sure got in there entirely on those 6 Super Bowl Victories alone.


Yeah that shit was stupid. Brees should've been in over Staubach in a heartbeat. I appreciate them trying to respect the old guys like Slingin Sammy and Otto Graham but come on, how do you leave out the guy who holds like EVERY record? Ridiculous


----------



## All Hope Is Gone

As a 49ers fan, it feels could to be on the other side of one of these down to the wire games against Seattle. JESUS the playoffs are going to be heart-stopping.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Titans,

Well we beat the Texans B team....not gonna say Bill and his boys rolled over for us exactly....but he is good friends with Vrabel....hmmmm.

Funniest thing about today, both the Steelers and Colts lost. It did not matter if we won or not. Raiders were eliminated when the Browns lost. 

But heck we finished 9-7, at least we are consistent.

2-4 with #8
6-3 with Tannehill (the league's most accurate and top rated passer since he started in week 7).

I cannot see the Titans beating the Pats with 2 of our starting corners out. If Adoree Jackson comes back, well I think we have a puncher's chance. But our pass rush has been MIA.

Lots of connections between the Pats and Titans, lost of respect in the front office and coaching staffs.


----------



## Corey

The Packers feel like they sleepwalked their way to the 2 seed. Their last 4 games have not been impressive in the slightest.

Meanwhile Derrick Henry and the Titans are RED HOT and the Pats lost at home to the Dolphins! hahaha I'm absolutely rooting for that upset. Tennessee can get some revenge for the playoff blowout a couple years ago and Tannehill faces a familiar foe. Looking forward to that one for sure. Henry is one big bad motherfucker to try and bring down this time of year. 

Also that Seahawks/Niners ending was WILD, but the Hawks definitely got fucked on that no-call for PI. Much needed week off for the beat up San Fran boys comin though. Fully believe we get a rematch in 2 weeks and god damn that should be a good one.

Saints/Ravens is still my Super Bowl pick but it's not gonna be easy at all for New Orleans to go on the road when they're a dome team. That might have fucked their chances. Could be looking at a 2012 rematch or even Niners/Chiefs. WHO KNOWS but I'm ready for it!!


----------



## MrMister

If we get Niners and Ravens rematch, I'll consider watching the Super Bowl. Almost any other matchup is a no from me.

I'd think about watching a Saints Super Bowl too. Always had a soft spot for the Aints who are of course now the Saints.


----------



## Rankles75

Any Super Bowl matchup that doesn’t have *them* in it is good with me.


----------



## Corey

This Offensive Rookie of the Year race is absolutely crazy. I think it's as difficult a decision as we've seen in years. Who the hell do you pick??

Kyler Murray - 3,722 Pass Yards, 20 TD, 12 INT, 544 Rush Yards, 4 Rush TD, 87.4 Rating
Daniel Jones - 3,027 Yards, 24 TD, 12 INT, 2 Rush TD, 87.7 Rating
Josh Jacobs - 1,316 scrimmage yards, 7 TD
Gardner Minshew - 3,271 Yards, 21 TD, 6 INT, 344 Rush Yards, 91.2 Rating
A.J. Brown - 52 Rec, 1,051 Yards, 8 TD, 1 Rush TD, 20.2 Yards per catch!!
Miles Sanders - 1,327 scrimmage yards, 6 TD

My money is PROBABLY on Kyler but damn AJ Brown was insanely impressive too.


----------



## Rankles75

So, that season happened...

I predicted that we’d finish 7-9, although I certainly didn’t expect a 1-7 start. As much as has been said about Adam Gase, most of which was fully justified, the fact we won 6 of our last 8 games after such a disastrous start suggests the players are still behind him. That being said, I don’t see us progressing with him at the helm. He was touted as an Offensive “guru”, yet we finished at or near the bottom of the league in most categories.

The garbage OL was a big reason for that, but he certainly doesn’t get a free pass. Far too often, we started games well and then fell off a cliff, as he showed a worrying inability to make adjustments. Le’Veon Bell was badly under-utilised and Gase failed to get the best out of Sam Darnold. Bell’s future with the team seems to be uncertain, although I think it would be a massive mistake to let him go. Jamison Crowder was every bit as good as I hoped, he set a career high for receptions and should only be better next season. Chris Herndon missing virtually the whole year through suspension and then injury was a huge disappointment, getting him back in 2020 will be a big boost for our Offense.

It’s pretty clear we need at least two new starters on the OL in the offseason, as well as a true #1 WR. Picking at #11, we should have a shot at least one of Andrew Thomas, Jedrick Wills, Tristan Wirfs, Jeremy Jeudy and CeeDee Lamb. Obviously, much depends on what we do in FA, but it seems a reasonable shout that our pick will be one of the above.

Defensively, I have to say a big “thank you” to Cleveland for making the inept Freddy Kitchens their HC and allowing Gregg Williams to fall in our lap. Many mocked his hiring as our DC at the time, but he did an outstanding job this year, especially considering we played virtually the entire season without our two starting ILB’s and were all but pulling people off the street to play CB. It wouldn’t surprise me at all if he attracts interest as a HC candidate in the coming weeks.

The run Defense was excellent throughout the season and the pass D improved as the campaign went on, although it still clearly needs improvement. We need to find at least one starting CB, and although Jordan Jenkins continued to show encouraging progression, we still lack a true game changing edge rusher. Jamal Adams was again the heart and soul of our Defense, Marcus Maye managed to stay healthy and had an excellent year, and Brian Poole was a huge upgrade over Buster Skrine at Nickel CB. Signing him to a multi year extension should be one of our top priorities in the offseason. Trumaine Johnson will go down as at least one of our biggest FA busts, and obviously won’t be back.

Some were surprised at how underwhelmed I was with our Draft class, but we got very little production from them this season. Quinnen Williams was solid despite his stat line being underwhelming, and may well turn out to be a stud on the DL, but edge rusher was always a far bigger priority and Josh Allen clearly should have been the pick. Instead, we took a flier on Jachai Polite, who obviously had talent but also plenty of red flags, and he flamed out so badly he didn’t even make the final roster.

I said Chuma Edoga had a ceiling as a swing OT, and saw nothing this year to suggest otherwise. Also said that Trevon Wesco would be little more than an extra OL, and that we could have gotten a player like that later in the Draft, and again saw little to change my mind. Our last two picks, Blake Cashman and Blessuan Austin, we’re arguably our most impressive rookies. Cashman did a solid job filling in at ILB when Williamson and Mosley went down before he too got hurt, but likely won’t see too many opportunities on Defense going forward. Austin dropped as far as he did in the Draft largely because of his injury history, and he showed plenty of cause for optimism once he came off the injured list and worked his way into the rotation.

Providing we keep Bell, and we don’t do something obscenely stupid like trading Jamal Adams, our offseason needs are as follows:

2-3 new starters on the OL
#1 WR
At least 1, maybe 2 CB’s
Edge rusher

We should have somewhere around $50-60m in cap space, and have 4 Draft picks in the first 3 rounds, so the opportunity should be there to fill most of these holes. New GM Joe Douglas made a couple of solid trades during the season, as well as getting two picks from the Giants for the disappointing Leonard Williams, the hope is that he proves to be a significant improvement over Mike Maccagnan (especially in the Draft). 

Unfortunately though, we seem to be fully committed to Gase as the HC going forward, and I have major concerns that he is going to ruin Darnold (the most talented QB we’ve had in forever) and set us back several years. Really hope I’m wrong on that, but what I saw from him in his first year in charge certainly wasn’t encouraging...


----------



## MrMister

Corey said:


> This Offensive Rookie of the Year race is absolutely crazy. I think it's as difficult a decision as we've seen in years. Who the hell do you pick??
> 
> Kyler Murray - 3,722 Pass Yards, 20 TD, 12 INT, 544 Rush Yards, 4 Rush TD, 87.4 Rating
> Daniel Jones - 3,027 Yards, 24 TD, 12 INT, 2 Rush TD, 87.7 Rating
> Josh Jacobs - 1,316 scrimmage yards, 7 TD
> Gardner Minshew - 3,271 Yards, 21 TD, 6 INT, 344 Rush Yards, 91.2 Rating
> A.J. Brown - 52 Rec, 1,051 Yards, 8 TD, 1 Rush TD, 20.2 Yards per catch!!
> Miles Sanders - 1,327 scrimmage yards, 6 TD
> 
> My money is PROBABLY on Kyler but damn AJ Brown was insanely impressive too.


Just going by those stats it's Gardner Minshew. He has two hundred less rushing yards than Murray, but he's got SIX less interceptions. Rushing TDs don't matter at all for a QB unless it's fantasy football.


----------



## Corey

MrMister said:


> Just going by those stats it's Gardner Minshew. He has two hundred less rushing yards than Murray, but he's got SIX less interceptions. Rushing TDs don't matter at all for a QB unless it's fantasy football.


I feel like the voters might penalize Minshew because he was benched halfway through the year when Foles came back, but we'll see. I still think Murray wins it though. 4200 yards of offense behind one of worst o-lines in the entire league. He was actually the most sacked QB in the league too and amazingly only lost 2 fumbles. That's a staggering difference between Jones and Minshew who are quite literally at the top of the list for that category. Jones lost 11 and 7 for Minshew. You could make a legit case for anyone I listed tbh.


----------



## MrMister

Corey said:


> I feel like the voters might penalize Minshew because he was benched halfway through the year when Foles came back, but we'll see. I still think Murray wins it though. 4200 yards of offense behind one of worst o-lines in the entire league. He was actually the most sacked QB in the league too and amazingly only lost 2 fumbles. That's a staggering difference between Jones and Minshew who are quite literally at the top of the list for that category. Jones lost 11 and 7 for Minshew. You could make a legit case for anyone I listed tbh.


I watched only one game this season and I don't even know who Minshew is lol. I was just going by the STATS you posted.


----------



## Twilight Sky

Garrett should just cut his losses and coach elsewhere and leave Dallas Cowboys to forever be plagued with the problem that is Jerry Jones.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

I would say AJ of course....but Kyler's gonna win.


----------



## All Hope Is Gone

Twilight Sky said:


> Garrett should just cut his losses and coach elsewhere and leave Dallas Cowboys to forever be plagued with the problem that is Jerry Jones.


I see a lot of correlation between Jerry Jones and Vince McMahon. They’re so hands on that it becomes suffocating. Jerry wants to win and is willing to pay whatever it takes to put the best team on the field but he wants to be the gm, the coach, the physical trainer, etc. Prime Jimmy Johnson wouldn’t be able to handle him constantly breathing down his neck.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

My Head says Patriots over Titans, Bills over Texans
My Heart says Titans over Patriots, Bills over Texans


----------



## Joel

Titans really should win, but I think bullshit sees Pats through tonight.

Bills/Pats/Saints/Hawks


----------



## All Hope Is Gone

Kinda wish they split the conference games up. One AFC and NFC game today and one of each tomorrow. I’m more of an NFC guy.


----------



## Corey

Bills, Titans, Seahawks, and Saints are my picks. GO TITANS GO


----------



## All Hope Is Gone

What the hell?! Are the Texans on the road?


----------



## Stellar

Texans win! Woo! That was a crazy game. JJ Watt and Watson finding a spark.They have got to play better next weekend in the first half than they did tonight though. No disrespect to the Bills. Josh Allen is a legit good QB.

Now I just need for the Titans to beat the Patriots. People think that the Patriots will crumble tonight but i'm never doubting Brady in Foxborough.


----------



## Rankles75

Bills start their season overturning a 16-0 deficit and end it by blowing a 16-0 lead. Symmetry... 

Allen looked like a headless chicken by the later stages, and they messed up by going away from Devin Singletary. No Playoff win for 24 years and counting for Buffalo.


----------



## Victor Chaos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213627723584868356


----------



## All Hope Is Gone

New England


----------



## Victor Chaos

This is not the same Patriots as last season so no suprise here.


----------



## Corey

Derrick fucking Henry, ladies and gentleman. In case you forgot what he did to Kansas City in the playoffs 2 years ago, there's another reminder.

GO TITANS GO


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Today is a fucking GLORIOUS day. Patriots ONE AND DONE, go get fucked, and we watch as the bandwagon starts to thin out.

#thankyoutitans


----------



## Stellar

Wow. So that happened. Way to go Titans!

The end of the season for the Patriots. Even though they are not what they were in the past it's still weird that the playoffs will move on without them. Makes the SB all the more exciting for sure.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Titanup folks!

Well this 2-4 team that started, is red hot.

The Titans not only won the game but they overcame their own mistakes. Fumbles, Interception, dropped pick six, bad penalty on third downs....Those things usually kill us....But not tonight.

Well Baltimore will likely end our season, but like I said last week, this team has a dominating runner, a getting healthier secondary, and a solid quarterback. We have a puncher's chance.


----------



## Renegade™

Brady is definitely not the QB he once was, but aside from Edelman, he had bugger all to throw to. imagine going from AB/Gronk/DT potentially at one stage to Sanu/Dorsett/LaCosse/Watson. ugh

still think he has one more season in him, but there's a few positions offensively the Pats need to address


----------



## Rankles75

Tennessee, you magnificent bastards! ?


----------



## rbl85

It's the first year that i watch the NFL and something that quickly shocked me is that while Brady is probably not the same, those receivers can't hold the ball.....

Also this season i nearly never saw Brady throw to a guy who had separation.


----------



## Rankles75

rbl85 said:


> It's the first year that i watch the NFL and something that quickly shocked me is that while Brady is probably not the same, those receivers can't hold the ball.....
> 
> Also this season i nearly never saw Brady throw to a guy who had separation.


Brady is clearly on the slide, but he still put up 4000 yards with 3 times more TDs than interceptions despite a so-so supporting cast. Really, if you take out Edelman (who was playing hurt most of the year), they had one of the weaker receiving corps’ in the league.

Going to enjoy these Playoffs a lot more now those fuckers are out though... ?


----------



## All Hope Is Gone

Thank you Minnesota! I know Seattle plays the 49ers tough but New Orleans is by far the biggest threat in the NFC in my opinion.


----------



## Rankles75

Expected much more from the Saints tonight, but they never got going. Don’t really have any sympathy over the OPI claims at the end either, you get 10 of those plays a game. Shame Carson Wentz’s injury jinx struck again, even if it was good to see Josh McCown finally get some Playoff action... 

Honestly think we get the top 2 seeds in both Conferences going through next week, although I did only go 1-3 this week so what do I know? ?


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Here is my hope,

In 2000, and again in 2008 the Titans were the top seed and had the leagues best record 13-3, and both times they were upset by a wild card Baltimore team. Both games were crazy. In 2000 fluke touchdowns and missed field goals cost the favored Titans. People remember that awesome Ravens defense but forget statistically the Titans defense was actually number 1 in the league. In 2008, the Titans best player Chris Johnson was injured and Algae Crumpler coughed up the ball on a sure touchdown play to thwart the Titans again. 

I know I am still bitter lol.

I just hope karma returns the favor.

Doubtful, but Henry is hard to stop. Regardless this has been a fun season.


----------



## Twilight Sky

Good ol' Wentz found a way to get injured at the most inopportune time.

Oh shit, NE isn't steamrolling through the playoffs this year??? Wow miracles do happen.


----------



## Rankles75

Twilight Sky said:


> Good ol' Wentz found a way to get injured at the most inopportune time.
> 
> Oh shit, NE isn't steamrolling through the playoffs this year??? Wow miracles do happen.


Getting speared in the back of the head while on the way down will do that. No idea how that wasn’t a penalty.


----------



## Rankles75

The Cowboys have hired Mike McCarthy as their new HC. Should be interesting...


----------



## Corey

Far from the most exciting hire in the world, that's for sure. Seems like they moved REALLY quickly on this one too. Not sure if Jerry just really liked McCarthy or maybe other teams wanted him?


----------



## MrMister

Better than Jason Garrett that's for sure. It really didn't matter who Dallas hired because Jerry is the biggest problem.


----------



## Twilight Sky

To be fair, Mr.8-8 did the best he could with Jerry controlling every single thing right down the turf. Berry benefitted from having an all-star lineup and some inheritance from Jimmy Johnson, while Jimmy Johnson had a bit of control(plus that amazing draft pick strategy), before Jerry Jones started his plague..


----------



## Corey

My predictions for the last 3 head coaching vacancies:

Panthers - Eric Bieniemy. He's the most attractive coordinator target out there imo and he has to love the idea of getting to work with CMC. This just feels like a perfect fit to me.

Giants - Josh McDaniels. I don't know how Giants fans will feel about this but in New York you need a big enough name of a big enough personality in such a large market. Their last two hires honestly felt like flops as soon it happened imo. If Brady leaves New England, I think McDaniels is gone too and vice versa.

Browns - Greg Roman. There's way too many fucking weapons on that offense for them to not be able to produce results. Baker is definitely not Lamar but I think most people will agree that Baker has the better supporting cast. Get someone else in charge who knows what they're doing and can provide some leadership and see what happens in Cleveland.

I don't feel like any of the college names make the jump.


----------



## Rankles75

The Giants have hired New England ST and WR Coach Joe Judge as their new HC. Me neither... ?

Carolina have hired Baylor HC Matt Rhule on a 6 year deal. Apparently, Rhule contacted the Giants to give them an opportunity to match the deal, but they declined. Not really what you want from your new HC, if you’re a Panthers fan.


----------



## Corey

Well my post was a total flop.  Giants feel like they WANNA be a laughing stock and I'm fine with it. I frankly don't understand why these squads didn't wait for Bienemy or Roman, but oh well then!


----------



## Twilight Sky

It's crazy that there's a 9-7 team in the division round.


----------



## DesolationRow

@AryaDark; @Dub; @*THE MAN.THE MYTH.THE SHIV.THE END.;*

Going to tomorrow afternoon's Vikings-NINERS game! :woo :woo :woo :mark: :mark: :mark:

Go JIMMY G.! Go KITTLE! Go DEFENSE!

Go NINERS!!!!!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1215670392469123073
My folks were there! 

NINERS


----------



## Blisstory

Saw the greatest thing today where they compared the 1994 Niners to the 2019 Niners. Its kinda eerie but also exciting...

Pre Season Record
1994: 3-1
2019: 3-1

Regular Season Record
1994: 13-3 
2019: 13-3 

Standings 
1994: # 1 in the NFC 
2019: # 1 in the NFC

Coaches 
1994: OC Mike Shanahan 
2019: HC/OC Kyle Shanahan 

1994: Super Bowl in Miami
2019: Super Bowl in Miami

1994: In season Free Agent Sanders (Deion)
2019: In season Free Agent Sanders (Emmanuel)

1994: 75th Anniversary of NFL
2019: 100th Anniversary of NFL

1994: Undefeated in 1955 Throwback Uniforms
2019: Undefeated in 1955 Throwback Uniforms* (starters sat out last game of season)

1994: Rookie Defensive Lineman #97 (Bryant Young)
2019: Rookie Defensive Lineman #97 (Nick Bosa)

Post Season 
1994: Super Bowl Win vs Chargers 
2019: TBD


----------



## Stax Classic

DesolationRow said:


> @AryaDark; @Dub; @*THE MAN.THE MYTH.THE SHIV.THE END.;*
> 
> Going to tomorrow afternoon's Vikings-NINERS game! :woo :woo :woo :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> Go JIMMY G.! Go KITTLE! Go DEFENSE!
> 
> Go NINERS!!!!!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1215670392469123073
> My folks were there!
> 
> NINERS


May the best team win Sir, hope we can get cooking


----------



## Stellar

I'm hoping that Jerry Jones will stay out of the way more with Mike McCarthy as the HC. It sounds like they were already pals before Mike was hired. Jerry will probably still be involved unfortunately.

Texans are still alive...

Looking forward to all 4 games this weekend.


----------



## Corey

Tbh I think Packers/Seahawks is the only game this weekend that's gonna be close and the only game where the home team could get beat, but hey everyone was basically wrong last week so who the hell knows hahaha. Going up to Baltimore to watch their game in some bars downtown and shit so that should be a fun experience.


----------



## Renegade™

kind of want Baltimore to somehow lose because the wank fest over Lamar Jackson has reached unbearably annoying levels, can't see it happening however

Ravens vs Chiefs and 49'ers vs Packers for me next week


----------



## Rankles75

Think the Ravens are fooked...


----------



## RKing85

if you listen closely, you can hear the NFL office crying at the Tennessee Titans beating Lamar Jackson in the playoffs.


----------



## All Hope Is Gone

So uh, 28-12 huh Tennessee. Alright I see you. Congratulations Titan fans.

As for the 49ers, that defense looks like they did when they were undefeated. I’m just gonna need Moseley to start over Witherspoon. The running game got going and Jimmy did what he needed to do in the passing department. Hopefully Green Bay does what they usually do to Seattle at home because I want no part of the Seahawks. Fuck that team!


----------



## Stellar

I'm stunned. The Patriots and now the Ravens fall to the Titans.

49ers vs. Vikings happened the way I figured that it would. That 49ers defense.

For a moment earlier I was thinking maybe we could get 49ers vs. Ravens in the Super Bowl again but obviously now thats not going to happen.

Love how playoffs are unpredictable right now.


----------



## Rankles75

Would prefer a Chiefs v 49ers SB out of the remaining possibilities, but considering how my Playoff predictions have gone so far, I’m not banking on it.

3 of the Chiefs’ 4 losses this season have come against AFC South teams, which doesn’t necessarily bode well for tonight. They had some key players out when they lost to Houston earlier this year though, and I think they’ll edge it.

Packers v Seahawks is a tough one to call, but Seattle have fallen away in recent weeks (thanks largely to injuries) and Green Bay have dominated the series at Lambeau (8 wins in a row), so I’m going for a home double.


----------



## All Hope Is Gone




----------



## Corey

Crazy, CRAZY couple games this weekend. This run by the Titans and especially Henry has been nothing short of amazing. Do I think they can spark up the magic one more time by stopping a man who casually threw 5 TDs after being down 24-0?? I have no idea but I'm gonna love watching them try.


----------



## Rankles75

Just another mad weekend in the NFL Playoffs... ?


----------



## Corey

Browns are hiring Vikings PC Kevin Stefanski as their new ehad coach so that's... something. I'm guessing he'll last 2 seasons but we'll see.

Somebody needs to fucking hire Eric Bieniemy next season. Crazy good track record. Could be a number of openings too. Jets, Lions, Falcons, Jags, etc.


----------



## MrMister

That Niners similarity thing is funny. If the Chiefs make it to the Super Bowl you can add another similarity in that the Niners would face an AFC West team in the SB.

Jimmy Johnson is in the Hall of Fame :mark:


----------



## Twilight Sky

Renegade™ said:


> kind of want Baltimore to somehow lose because the wank fest over Lamar Jackson has reached unbearably annoying levels, can't see it happening however
> 
> Ravens vs Chiefs and 49'ers vs Packers for me next week


It'll die down. Defenses have not adapted to all that damn running he's doing yet. It happened with Randell Cunningham, Steve Young, Michael Vick, Russell Wilson and Cam Newton. Defenses don't really expect QBs to be of RB calibur and it throws them off.


----------



## Renegade™

Luke Kuechly announced his retirement today. big surprise


----------



## Rankles75

Renegade™ said:


> Luke Kuechly announced his retirement today. big surprise


Considering the concussion issues he’s had, I’m not massively surprised he’s called it a day. The Panthers aren’t likely to be contending any time soon either, which may have factored into his decision too.

I’d imagine the Panthers are now hoping Isaiah Simmons somehow drops to them at #7.


----------



## DesolationRow

@Arya Dark; @Dub; @Corey; @*THE MAN.THE MYTH.THE SHIV.THE END.;* @Blisstory; 

So I had a personal training Saturday morning workout at 9:00am (during which I watched KENTUCKY defeat Alabama, LC! :woo... BIG BLUE has defeated Georgia and Missouri since then! :woo), a 30-minute run and a 10:30am boot camp session at the Corte Madera, California "Fitness SF" 10:30am boot camp session atop that, but I showered and drove down with a purpose to Santa Clara, California and witnessed the NINERS defeat those Minnesota Vikings! 

:mark: :mark: :mark:

Your team is quite strong, @Stax Classic;, Nothing for them to hold their downs down over.

Having said that, that NINERS defense! :mark: Allowing a mere 147 yards for the day, and neutralizing the Vikings at almost every conceivable turn--particularly once Ahkello Witherspoon was generally relieved of his duties :side: Quite the spectacle indeed!

And this late afternoon at 4:37pm west coast time four tickets were acquired for this Sunday's game! Mother, father and good friend are all coming with!

NINERS! :mark:


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Been gone on vacation for the last week, but,

TITANUP

It was really weird around here before I left. People in Nashville were pretty confident the Titans would win, and were stunned the rest of the world thought any differently. 

This week it's kind of the same. But I am not so confident. 

But regardless of what happens it has been a fun ride. 

Patriots and Ravens have two of the top rush defenses in the league. Titans ran the ball all over them.

Chiefs have a poor rush defense, that the Titans dashed in week ten, when the Chiefs were healthy, now their missing a starter on the DL.. 

Not sure why anyone thinks the Chiefs will ease in the Super Bowl. The last team a team that was this heavy run centered went to the playoffs it was the 74 Steelers I believe.....and they won it all. 

Titans vs Packers for me.


----------



## MrMister

Greenlawler said:


> Not sure why anyone thinks the Chiefs will ease in the Super Bowl. The last team a team that was this heavy run centered went to the playoffs it was the 74 Steelers I believe.....and they won it all.
> 
> Titans vs Packers for me.


I'm not sure exactly what you mean here, but there were lots of run heavy teams that won Super Bowls since the 70s Steelers. Redskins, Giants, Bears, Cowboys, Raiders, Broncos and I'm sure etc.


----------



## Corey

Derrick Henry absolutely owns the Chiefs in his career so people definitely should not be discounting them at this point. Think both games will be close this weekend.


----------



## Blisstory

DesolationRow said:


> @Arya Dark; @Dub; @Corey; @*THE MAN.THE MYTH.THE SHIV.THE END.;* @Blisstory;
> 
> So I had a personal training Saturday morning workout at 9:00am (during which I watched KENTUCKY defeat Alabama, LC! :woo... BIG BLUE has defeated Georgia and Missouri since then! :woo), a 30-minute run and a 10:30am boot camp session at the Corte Madera, California "Fitness SF" 10:30am boot camp session atop that, but I showered and drove down with a purpose to Santa Clara, California and witnessed the NINERS defeat those Minnesota Vikings!
> 
> :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> Your team is quite strong, @Stax Classic;, Nothing for them to hold their downs down over.
> 
> Having said that, that NINERS defense! :mark: Allowing a mere 147 yards for the day, and neutralizing the Vikings at almost every conceivable turn--particularly once Ahkello Witherspoon was generally relieved of his duties :side: Quite the spectacle indeed!
> 
> And this late afternoon at 4:37pm west coast time four tickets were acquired for this Sunday's game! Mother, father and good friend are all coming with!
> 
> NINERS! :mark:



Awesome that you were there. One day I hope to get across country to see a home game. I kick myself every year that I missed out going to Candlestick.


----------



## Bobby Lee

Chiefs -7.5, Niners -7.5

Both cover and we get a great Super Bowl.

Very impressed with the Titans the past two weeks. They have controlled the game. Henry has been dominating and Tannehill has made the plays needed when needed. Aaron Rodgers is able to make plays very few QBs can. But in the end, both the Chiefs and 49ers have looked like Super Bowl teams all year. The Titans haven't and the Packers haven't even with a really good record.


----------



## DesolationRow

Blisstory said:


> Awesome that you were there. One day I hope to get across country to see a home game. I kick myself every year that I missed out going to Candlestick.


As @Arya Dark; knows some of this poster's fondest childhood memories are of attending games at Candlestick Park. Do not let anyone tell you otherwise: it was a palace!  


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1218270765344100352
NINERS :mark:


----------



## Blisstory

DesolationRow said:


> As @Arya Dark; knows some of this poster's fondest childhood memories are of attending games at Candlestick Park. Do not let anyone tell you otherwise: it was a palace!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1218270765344100352
> NINERS :mark:


Oh man no doubt. I hated seeing it go. I want to add a couple pieces from The Stick to my Niners collection. 30+ years a fan and my collection just feels empty with no Candlestick seat haha


----------



## Ghost Lantern

MrMister said:


> I'm not sure exactly what you mean here, but there were lots of run heavy teams that won Super Bowls since the 70s Steelers. Redskins, Giants, Bears, Cowboys, Raiders, Broncos and I'm sure etc.


The Titans are the first team since the 75 Steelers to throw for less than 100 yards in each of their first two playoff games, both teams won the games and the Steelers won the Super Bowl.


----------



## MrMister

Greenlawler said:


> The Titans are the first team since the 75 Steelers to throw for less than 100 yards in each of their first two playoff games, both teams won the games and the Steelers won the Super Bowl.


Seems pretty meaningless, but good luck to your Titans. I'm partial to teams that pound the ground. Passing is for STATS and casuals.


----------



## Rankles75

Hard to make a case for the Packers after the way they were blown out by the 49ers in the regular season. Chiefs/Titans could easily go either way, but I’m going for KC.

Derrick Henry ran for 188 yards on them earlier in the season, but Tennessee only won because the Chiefs completely botched the last couple of minutes.

Chiefs 30-24
49ers 31-21


----------



## Corey

Just bought a ticket for the XFL season opener. DC Defenders vs. Seattle Dragons. Should be really interesting and a cool experience. Idk if you guys have looked at their rules but there's some interesting stuff in there. Ticket was only $20 too so I can't go wrong there.


----------



## MrMister

quick inb4 Super Bowl I rematch


----------



## Victor Chaos

How do you give up a 40 yard TD run on 3rd and 8? Horrible defense by the Packers.


----------



## Rankles75

Hard to say what was worse, the Boyz II Men National Anthem or Green Bay’s first half performance...


----------



## All Hope Is Gone

Corey said:


> Just bought a ticket for the XFL season opener. DC Defenders vs. Seattle Dragons. Should be really interesting and a cool experience. Idk if you guys have looked at their rules but there's some interesting stuff in there. Ticket was only $20 too so I can't go wrong there.


I lowkey wished we had an XFL team here in San Antonio. I feel like we’re never going to get an NFL team so XFL would be the closest to professional ball we could get.

Anyway, Chiefs vs 49ers! Let’s go! The Chiefs have the advantage on offense while the 9ers on defense. It’s an offensive league so I would think Kansas City will be a slight favorite. I can’t wait though!


----------



## DesolationRow

NINERS!!!!!

:sodone :sodone :sodone


----------



## MrMister

Might actually watch this Super Bowl. Seems like a good matchup. Niners probably win, but I only watched one game his year so what do I know?


----------



## Corey

Not that anyone cares about the Pro Bowl, but I just wanna chime in and say that JACK DOYLE is replacing Kelce in the AFC. Not the 90 reception, 1100 yard Darren Waller... but JACK DOYLE. Wtf


----------



## TerraRising

Are we talking about handegg or Gaelic football?


----------



## Blisstory

I cant believe this is my 5th Super Bowl with this team. Its crazy to think Ive been so loyal to a football team for 33 years through ups and down (and there was a lot of downs).


----------



## TerraRising

I hope Chiefs win. 49ers' last championship game was in 2013, which isn't that long ago. As long as they keep Garoppolo, they can reach next year's SB, but this game carries more weight for KC.


----------



## Corey

Blisstory said:


> I cant believe this is my 5th Super Bowl with this team. Its crazy to think Ive been so loyal to a football team for 33 years through ups and down (and there was a lot of downs).


Hey buddy, don't take it for granted. I was born 11 days before the Skins won their last Super Bowl but that doesn't really count. In my lifetime I've never even seen them in an NFC Title game let alone a Super Bowl.  

A botched snap on a field goal that would've sent us to St. Louis in the '99 NFC Title game and that god awful RGIII injury when they were up 14-0 over Seattle are the "best" memories I have of Redskins playoff football hahaha


----------



## Twilight Sky

Everyone saw RGIII as the one to restore glory to the 'Skin's, until said horrible injury and that man hasn't bounced back yet. I've been a loyal fan of the Falcons since birth, and unfortunately, I get to hear jokes about 28-3 for the rest of my life. However, I will ALWAYS remember the 98' team. Even though we lost to the Broncos, just getting to the Super Bowl for the FIRST TIME was an amazing feeling, and really brought my city and no doubt all of Atlanta, to life.


----------



## Rankles75

Eli Manning is announcing his retirement on Friday. Never his biggest fan, but he twice beat the Patriots in the Super Bowl so he’s alright by me... 

An arrest warrant has been issued for ticking time bomb Antonio Brown, and the Raiders are now officially the Las Vegas Raiders (which really doesn’t sound right).


----------



## Corey

There's a big question out there whether Eli is a Hall of Famer or not. I'm not a Giants fan in the slightest but anyone that thinks he's NOT is insane. 2x Super Bowl MVP QBs don't get casually left out of the hall.


----------



## American_Nightmare

Tom Brady is heavily being rumored to sign with the Raiders in free agency.


----------



## Corey

American_Nightmare said:


> Tom Brady is heavily being rumored to sign with the Raiders in free agency.


Would certainly be a way to put butts in seats in that new stadium. Same can be said for the Chargers too.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

MrMister said:


> Seems pretty meaningless, but good luck to your Titans. I'm partial to teams that pound the ground. Passing is for STATS and casuals.


Well it was in fact meaningless lol.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

American_Nightmare said:


> Tom Brady is heavily being rumored to sign with the Raiders in free agency.


Well their talking about it in Nashville constantly on sports talk .As in Brady to Titans, in fact I have not heard any Raiders rumors. I guess Brady to Raiders makes sense as far as Vegas paying for the name? But the Titans have Vrabel (one of Brady's pals), and a front office and team stocked with ex-Patriots

Tom does not need money, he wants to win a title somewhere without Bill. The Raiders are not close to a title.......Titans have Henry, AJ Brown, and an Offensive line in place.....

But who knows?

He's probably gonna go back to NE


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Blisstory said:


> I cant believe this is my 5th Super Bowl with this team. Its crazy to think Ive been so loyal to a football team for 33 years through ups and down (and there was a lot of downs).


When I was very young the 49ers were the laughing stock of the NFL. For some reason in 1982 I jumped on their bandwagon as my second team, at the start of the season. I just always cheer for underdogs.....I was rewarded.


----------



## Blisstory

Greenlawler said:


> Well their talking about it in Nashville constantly on sports talk .As in Brady to Titans, in fact I have not heard any Raiders rumors. I guess Brady to Raiders makes sense as far as Vegas paying for the name? But the Titans have Vrabel (one of Brady's pals), and a front office and team stocked with ex-Patriots
> 
> Tom does not need money, he wants to win a title somewhere without Bill. The Raiders are not close to a title.......Titans have Henry, AJ Brown, and an Offensive line in place.....
> 
> But who knows?
> 
> He's probably gonna go back to NE


 Brady to the Titans would make the most sense. Cut Tanny loose, Sign Brady to a 1 year deal. Draft his replacement and your QB situation is set up for the future all while still getting the chance to compete for a title


----------



## Rankles75

R.I.P Chris Doleman, a dominant pass rusher in the 80s and 90s. Gone far too soon.


----------



## Rankles75

49ers to win 34-20. Great Defense beats great Offense...


----------



## Stormbringer




----------



## Dolorian

Shakira and J Lo knocked it out of the park with that halftime show


----------



## All Hope Is Gone

I hate prevent defense lol


----------



## Stormbringer




----------



## All Hope Is Gone

Gg Chiefs fans. Your team showed perseverance throughout the playoffs and earned that championship.?


----------



## Rankles75

Haven’t seen a team throw away a SB they’ve dominated like that since last time Kyle Shanahan was there...


----------



## All Hope Is Gone

Rankles75 said:


> Haven’t seen a team throw away a SB they’ve dominated like that since last time Kyle Shanahan was there...


Nah, they earned it. They fought like hell and their defense played good enough to keep their team in it. I will say prevent defense is trash. I will never understand playing soft coverage when you’re leading. That is the time to pin your ears back and go after the offense.


----------



## Stormbringer

Mahomes is the first player to break the Madden Curse winning the Super Bowl


----------



## Stormbringer




----------



## Ghost Lantern

Congrats Chiefs fans.

Your franchise certainly deserved this. I generally like Chiefs fans....So congrats.

But lets not live in the past...you had your time. New season is on now....lol


----------



## Ghost Lantern

American_Nightmare said:


> Tom Brady is heavily being rumored to sign with the Raiders in free agency.


Okay now Im hearing that too....about the Raiders.

But the Brady to Titans rumors are insane here, I hear at least one person a day say that Tom Brady was seem looking at schools in Nashville.....(of course he's in Miami)


----------



## Corey

Great game. The Chiefs and Mahomes specifically showed incredible perseverance to make that comeback because San Fran was playing their style and whipping their ass. Congrats to former Redskins Bashaud Breeland (who balled out) and Kendall Fuller for winning a ring. Chris Jones as well was HUGE in that 4th quarter batting down passes.

Seriously though, can someone PLEASE tell Kyle Shanahan to just keep running the ball?? Ridiculous...


----------



## TripleG

Congratulations to the Chiefs. I'm happy for their fans, and I'm especially happy for Andy Reid, who FINALLY got one. 

The game was a really good and hard fought one too. Lot of power running and good defense, the type of game I like! 

It was amazing that that Chiefs were able to storm late back late and take the lead. That team seems to excel when they're down. Mahommes looked pedestrian for most of the game and then made the big plays when he needed to in the 4th quarter. 

I felt bad for the Niners as they played well for most of the game, especially on defense, but just couldn't keep the Chiefs' offense down forever. I got annoyed at the end when they kept calling time outs on the final kneeldowns. Come on guys. You're down 11. Game is over. Let it go.

Again, it was an enjoyable game between two teams that deserved to be there. That's all anyone asked for. Now I am sure there will be some debates about the Offensive PI call at the end of the half and the go ahead TD for the Chiefs at the end. I think the Offensive PI call was the right call. It cost SF (at least) 3 points at the end of the half, but I think they got it right. As for the TD at the end...man that was close. Super super close. I wouldn't want to have to review that play as either way, you're going to raise the ire of a fanbase. It looked to me like his foot was out before crossing the plane, but again, its so close, I'm not sure they could overturn it.

As for the non-football stuff, it was cool to see The Rock do intros for both teams. Loved that, lol. Oh and, uh, that halftime show....yeah...I enjoyed that, lol. Good wholesome, ol' fashioned family fun, right?


----------



## Rankles75

Personally thought the OPI was a bad call, especially when we’ve seen it not been called a few times this season when there seemed to be more of a case.

No problems with the Williams TD late on though, think it was too tight to overturn the on field call and it’s 99.9% certain they would have scored anyway on 4th down from about 2 inches out.

49ers had it in the bag, but Shanahan messed up and Jimmy G left some yards on the field. They’ll be there or thereabouts again next season.


----------



## Stormbringer




----------



## Twilight Sky

Stormbringer said:


> Mahomes is the first player to break the Madden Curse winning the Super Bowl


If you're strictly talking about QBs:
Tom Brady, Brett Farve, Drew Brees, all have won Super Bowls. They are also still playing, where as most of the other players that have made the covers, have had some dumbshit happen them later.


----------



## TerraRising

Rock was undoubtedly pro-SF, given that he was born in the Bay Area. Man, I'm glad they lost, especially with the potential of having THREE insufferable fanbases (Pats and Pitts being the other two) bragging about having 6 title each.

That TD by Williams was bullshit, though. They should learn from football's goal-line technology and apply it here. NFL has the money to afford it.


----------



## All Hope Is Gone

I still can’t fathom how you play prevent defense, a defense design to keep everything in front of you, and they STILL got beat deep on that bomb to Hill. How the fuck does that happen in prevent defense? You’re rushing 4 and dropping 7 into coverage! If you’re going to let that happen you might as well blitz and try to get it out of Mahones’ hands faster.


----------



## Blisstory

All Hope Is Gone said:


> I still can’t fathom how you play prevent defense, a defense design to keep everything in front of you, and they STILL got beat deep on that bomb to Hill. How the fuck does that happen in prevent defense? You’re rushing 4 and dropping 7 into coverage! If you’re going to let that happen you might as well blitz and try to get it out of Mahones’ hands faster.


Cause Jimmie Ward is trash. He's always been trash and always will be trash. They (Chiefs) even flat out said that Ward wasnt that good in 1 on 1 coverage so they would bide their time and when they got the matchup they wanted they would take advantage of it and they did exactly that.


----------



## All Hope Is Gone

Blisstory said:


> Cause Jimmie Ward is trash. He's always been trash and always will be trash. They (Chiefs) even flat out said that Ward wasnt that good in 1 on 1 coverage so they would bide their time and when they got the matchup they wanted they would take advantage of it and they did exactly that.


That’s the thing though. It wasn’t really one on one coverage, it was zone. The safeties just had to play deep and not give up the long pass. Make the Chiefs check it down and run clock. Either way, this one hurts more than the Baltimore loss.


----------



## Blisstory

All Hope Is Gone said:


> That’s the thing though. It wasn’t really one on one coverage, it was zone. The safeties just had to play deep and not give up the long pass. Make the Chiefs check it down and run clock. Either way, this one hurts more than the Baltimore loss.


Im actually numb from this one. The 5-0 aura was great but after that first loss, they dont hurt as much. The Baltimore loss took a couple years to get over....honestly I may not have been over it till this year. This one...Im already over it. Partly because I knew KC was a good team but deep down the way the media/NFL built up this "story" about Andy Reid & how Patrick Mahomes is this "new generation QB"....I pretty much felt like the "fix" was in. It was pretty much going to take us to be just absolute head and shoulders above KC to win (kinda like how Seattle was with Peyton/Denver). Im not necessarily saying the NFL is rigged per say but it always seems convenient when the NFL needs a "story" the super bowl just happens to give them one. 

Maybe one day the Niners will have a story to tell. Like how Jimmy G needs to win the big one to be considered Elite or Kyle needs to win it to get the monkey off his back.


----------



## All Hope Is Gone

Blisstory said:


> Im actually numb from this one. The 5-0 aura was great but after that first loss, they dont hurt as much. The Baltimore loss took a couple years to get over....honestly I may not have been over it till this year. This one...Im already over it. Partly because I knew KC was a good team but deep down the way the media/NFL built up this "story" about Andy Reid & how Patrick Mahomes is this "new generation QB"....I pretty much felt like the "fix" was in. It was pretty much going to take us to be just absolute head and shoulders above KC to win (kinda like how Seattle was with Peyton/Denver). Im not necessarily saying the NFL is rigged per say but it always seems convenient when the NFL needs a "story" the super bowl just happens to give them one.
> 
> Maybe one day the Niners will have a story to tell. Like how Jimmy G needs to win the big one to be considered Elite or Kyle needs to win it to get the monkey off his back.


My reasoning with this one hurting more was because I felt like the 49ers was the best team. Not to take anything from the Chiefs but the way they looked against the Texans, a team I follow down here and thought was pretty mediocre, going up 24-0 and the Chiefs looking shell shocked gave me confidence. That Baltimore team just looked like they were on a mission to get Ray Lewis a title and nothing was going to stop them. 

The redemption story is the best one to tell. Both Jimmy and Kyle are going to have a lot to prove next year. You just hate to let a potential championship slip away knowing another opportunity isn’t guaranteed.


----------



## littleman1

Dak turned down 33Million a year is he worth it


----------



## MrMister

I only watched the last few minutes after KC took the lead. I did get to see a perfectly blocked TD run by Williams. I smiled.


----------



## Twilight Sky

Brady should stay and retire as a Pat..


----------



## All Hope Is Gone

Supposedly there is a proposal in the new CBA to allow an expansion to 14 teams in the playoffs. 7 from each conference with only the #1 seed getting the bye.


Do NOT do this! The last thing I want to see is mediocre 7-9 teams getting in because SOMEBODY has to have that last spot.


----------



## Rankles75

All Hope Is Gone said:


> Supposedly there is a proposal in the new CBA to allow an expansion to 14 teams in the playoffs. 7 from each conference with only the #1 seed getting the bye.
> 
> 
> Do NOT do this! The last thing I want to see is mediocre 7-9 teams getting in because SOMEBODY has to have that last spot.


Sounds like they’ll be dropping a preseason game and adding a regular season game too.


----------



## Rankles75

Because I hate the few weeks between the end of the season and the start of FA, here’s my insanely early 1st round Mock Draft:


> Subject to numerous changes post-FA...
> 
> 1. Cincinnati Bengals-Joe Burrow QB
> 2. Washington Redskins-Chase Young EDGE
> 3. Detroit Lions-Jeff Okudah CB (possible trade w/Miami)
> 4. New York Giants-Jedrick Wills OT
> 5. Miami Dolphins-Tua Tagovailoa QB (possible trade w/Detroit)
> 6. Los Angeles Chargers-Justin Herbert QB
> 7. Carolina Panthers-Derrick Brown DT
> 8. Arizona Cardinals-Mekhi Becton OT
> 9. Jacksonville Jaguars-Isaiah Simmons LB
> 10. Cleveland Browns-Andrew Thomas OT
> 11. New York Jets-Tristan Wirfs OT
> 12. Las Vegas Raiders-Jerry Jeudy WR
> 13. Indianapolis Colts-Javon Kinlaw DT
> 14. Tampa Bay Buccaneers-K’Lavon Chaisson EDGE
> 15. Denver Broncos-CeeDee Lamb WR
> 16. Atlanta Falcons-A.J Epenesa EDGE
> 17. Dallas Cowboys-Grant Delpit S
> 18. Miami Dolphins (via Steelers)-Josh Jones OT
> 19. Las Vegas Raiders (via Bears)-Patrick Queen LB
> 20. Jacksonville Jaguars (via Rams)-Kristian Fulton CB
> 21. Philadelphia Eagles-Henry Ruggs WR (possible trade up)
> 22. Buffalo Bills-Tee Higgins WR
> 23. New England Patriots-Xavier McKinney S
> 24. New Orleans Saints-Laviska Shenault WR
> 25. Minnesota-CJ Henderson CB
> 26. Miami (via Houston)-D’Andre Swift RB
> 27. Seattle-Yetur Gross-Matos EDGE
> 28. Baltimore-Curtis Weaver EDGE
> 29. Tennessee-Terrell Lewis EDGE
> 30. Green Bay-Justin Jefferson WR
> 31. San Francisco-Trevon Diggs CB (probable trade down w/team looking to Draft QB)
> 32. Kansas City-Kenneth Murray LB


----------



## Corey

Going by this proposed new playoff system the 8-8 Steelers and 9-7 Rams would've made the playoffs last year. No thank you. Keep it exactly the way it is now. nothing wrong with it.


----------



## Rankles75

Bill O’Brien is a complete moron, and should not under any circumstances be allowed to make any more trades...


----------



## Rankles75

Being a Jets fan sucks.


----------



## Rankles75

So, Brady playing elsewhere (probably Tampa Bay) and Rivers now in Indianapolis. Strange times...


----------



## Even Flow

Cam's been told he can seek a trade away from Carolina, and he's not happy about it. Carolina have now brought in Teddy Bridgewater to be their #1 next season.

Should be interesting to see where Cam ends up now. Could NE trade for him? since they need someone to replace Brady.

Would Washington be an option, since Ron Rivera is there?


----------



## Even Flow

Brady is off to Tampa.


----------



## Slickback

Thanks for everything GOAT


----------



## Even Flow

Nick Foles has joined the Bears.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Rankles75 said:


> Being a Jets fan sucks.


Well at least the sports shows talk Jets.....I mean your team can be 2-14 and they would still get more press than 2/3 the league.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Lots of rumors tonight about Clowney to Titans

Look I know most of you could care less about this, I mean those of you still here on WF.

But there is a surprising amount of Titans fans who post here (or used to) and I am frustrated so here is where I have chosen to vent. I need this, so ignore me if you would like to....but I have to do this somewhere.

Sigh....

We just traded possibly one of the most beloved players in the history of this organization to the Broncos for a freakin 7th round pick. Casey a five time pro bowler, and our best D-lineman. For a 7th round pick!

It was an obvious salary dump, but you cannot make that move, lose the fan trust and not make another move to offset the loss. The Titans weakness, the reason they could not pull off the win against KC was lack of pass rush.

The front offices one mission this off season? Upgrade at D Line. What has happened? We traded our best lineman. Granted we signed Beasley which I think is a sneaky good move.

But to trade Casey? There has to be a response of some sort. They have to make a major move or the fan base is going to be pissed. Clowney makes the most sense. Clowney's best year as a pro was under Vrabel in Texas.

But it was Hightower in 2018, Suh in 2019, free agents that we pursued who went somewhere else.

They had better get Clowney.

And I know he gets hurt, has low sack numbers...etc...But he is the only signing that will make me feel better about trading away Casey.


----------



## Rankles75

Yeah, couldn’t believe they only got a 7th for Casey. Great player, and an equally important figure in the locker room.

Seen the Jets also being linked with Clowney. Don’t see it happening, as it wouldn’t fit with what Joe Douglas has done so far, but also wouldn’t mind us getting it done for the right price. Realistically think it’s between Tennessee and staying in Seattle though.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Rankles75 said:


> Yeah, couldn’t believe they only got a 7th for Casey. Great player, and an equally important figure in the locker room.
> 
> Seen the Jets also being linked with Clowney. Don’t see it happening, as it wouldn’t fit with what Joe Douglas has done so far, but also wouldn’t mind us getting it done for the right price. Realistically think it’s between Tennessee and staying in Seattle though.


Most reports I have seen say it's Titans, Seahawks, or Colts currently. I have seen the Jets too.


----------



## Rankles75

Stupid ass Jets doing stupid ass stuff again... 😖


----------



## MrMister

Hold up the Chicago Bears now have a shot at a Super Bowl now that they have HoFoles. Foles is the guy that won glory for the fucking Eagles, a truly cursed team (that only won once I lifted the curse).

Brady as a Buc would be weird if I actually watched games. We still don't even know if there will be a season.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

All right just wanted to do something interesting (mildly)

Who are the ten GOAT players of your favorite teams...I'll do two since I am a lifelong Packers stockholder who grew up in Tennessee and became a day one Titans season ticket holder and now loves both although blood is thicker than water.

Titans (Non Oilers)
1. Steve McNair
2. Eddie George
3. Frank Wycheck
4. Chris Johnson
5. Javon Kearse
6. Delanie Walker
7. Kyle Vanden Bosch
8. Jurrell Casey
9. Keith Bullock
10. Albert Haynesworth


Packers

1. Don Hutson
2. Bart Starr
3. Brett Farve
4, Ray Nitschke
5. Aaron Rogers
6. Jim Taylor
7. Forrest Gregg
8. Paul Hourung
9. Willie Wood
10. Reggie White


----------



## TerraRising

Chargers' best player of all time is Landon Donovan.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

They really did it....this site is dead. So sad.


----------



## Rankles75

Jets (not necessarily in order)

1. Wayne Chrebet
2. Curtis Martin
3. Nick Mangold
4. Darrelle Revis
5. D’Brickashaw Ferguson
6. Mark Gastineau
7. Don Maynard
8. Freeman McNeil
9. Joe Namath
10. Winston Hill

Bit too early for Jamal Adams, Erik McMillan is a personal favourite but obviously can’t put him on a GOAT list.


----------



## Rankles75

Will post up my 1st round Mock early next week, I know y‘all can’t wait...


----------



## Rankles75

Drum roll please... 😆

*The Draft Meerkat’s 1st round Mock-part one


1. Cincinnati-Joe Burrow QB*

No brainer for the Bengals, who get their signal caller for the next 10+ years.

*2. Washington-Chase Young EDGE*

The Redskins stay put and take arguably the best player in this Draft. Young should seriously upgrade their Defense from day one.

*3. Detroit-Jeff Okudah CB (possible trade w/Miami)*

Good chance the Lions trade down with the Dolphins or Chargers here. Either way, they fill a big need by taking the clear #1 CB in this class.

*4. New York Giants-Jedrick Wills OT*

Although *Isaiah Simmons* would be tempting, the Giants need to do a better job of protecting their new franchise QB. There doesn’t appear to be a consensus #1 among the top Tackles, but Joe Judge’s Alabama connection may favour Wills.

*5. Miami-Tua Tagovailoa QB (possible trade w/Detroit)*

Despite the scuttlebutt about Miami preferring *Justin Herbert*, I think Tua has been their target all along and wouldn’t be surprised if they trade up a couple of places to ensure they get him.

*6. Los Angeles Chargers-Justin Herbert QB*

Herbert is a polarising prospect, but with the Chargers having next to nothing at the position behind the mediocre Tyrod Taylor, it’s hard to see them pass on taking their “QB of the future” here.

*7. Carolina-Isaiah Simmons LB*

Simmons is one of the most talented players in this class, and has the versatility to contribute in a variety of ways for the Panthers.

*8. Arizona-Tristan Wirfs OT*

After fleecing Houston for DeAndre Hopkins, Arizona’s priority should be keeping Kyler Murray upright. Wirfs has the skill set to be a dominant RT, and can also shift inside to G if need be.

*9. Jacksonville-Derrick Brown DT*

The Jaguars are a potential trade down candidate, but I expect them to stay put and take a potentially dominant DT in Brown, who should shore up a leaky run Defense.

*10. Cleveland-Andrew Thomas OT*

The Browns strengthened their OL with the signing of Jack Conklin in FA, but they still have a glaring hole at LT. Thomas has some technique issues to clean up, but should step straight in to the starting lineup. If he’s half as successful as the last Thomas the Browns lined up at OT, Cleveland fans will be very happy!

*11. New York Jets-Mekhi Becton OT*

Taking one of the top 3 WRs would make a lot of sense, but the Jets still have major question marks at OT and will find it hard to pass on Becton here, even after his failed drugs test at the Combine.

*12. Las Vegas-Jerry Jeudy WR*

The Antonio Brown saga left the Raiders shorthanded at WR last season, despite the best efforts of Tyrell Williams, and the only question here seems to be whether they prefer Jeudy or *CeeDee Lamb*. Jeudy looks the more polished prospect of the two, and gets my vote.

*13. San Francisco (via Indianapolis)-CeeDee Lamb WR

Javon Kinlaw* and *C.J Henderson* are both strong possibilities here, but the 49ers have little outside of Deebo Samuel at WR, and Lamb would fill the hole left by Emmanuel Sanders’ departure.

*14. Tampa Bay-Javon Kinlaw DT*

There are plenty of ways the Bucs could go here. They could trade up to get one of the top 4 OTs, or trade down with someone like Philadelphia and take one of the second tier Tackles like *Josh Jones* or *Austin Jackson*. If they stay at #14, and the top Tackles are gone, Kinlaw would give their interior pass rush a big boost.

*15. Denver-Henry Ruggs WR*

Ruggs looks a match made in Heaven for Denver*, *giving young QB Drew Lock a home run threat, while opening things up underneath for Courtland Sutton and Noah Fant.

*16. Atlanta-C.J Henderson CB*

Atlanta look a strong possibility to trade up to ensure they get one of Henderson or *Javon Kinlaw*. However, unless the top WR’s drop, there’s a good chance one of those two are available at this spot. Henderson would immediately step in for the departed Desmond Trufant and significantly improve the Falcons’ pass Defense.


----------



## Rankles75

Part two

*17. Dallas-K’Lavon Chaisson EDGE*

With the top 2 CBs gone, the Cowboys may well look to upgrade their pass rush instead.

*18. Miami (via Steelers)-Josh Jones OT*

Jones may be a target for Tampa Bay at #14. If he drops to this spot, it’s unlikely that Miami would let him fall any further, as they look to bolster the protection for their new QB.

*19. Las Vegas (via Bears)-Trevon Diggs CB*

Having boosted their thin WR corps at #12, the Raiders now address the biggest hole on their Defense. Diggs is a little raw, but is a good fit in their Defensive scheme and should quickly break into the starting lineup.

*20. Jacksonville (via Rams)-Kristian Fulton CB*

The Jaguars have a glaring need at CB, and wouldn’t think twice about taking Fulton if he’s available here.

*21. Philadelphia-Justin Jefferson WR*

The Eagles need to add at least one WR in this Draft. Jefferson is an excellent route runner and one of the most sure handed receivers in this class, and would quickly become a favourite target of Carson Wentz.

*22. Minnesota (via Buffalo)-Denzel Mims WR*

Trading Stefon Diggs may have rid the Vikings of a locker room distraction, but it also left them with a big hole at WR. Mims has been a fast riser in the buildup to the Draft, and would give Kirk Cousins a big downfield target.

*23. New England Patriots-Kenneth Murray LB*

The Patriots look set to give Jarrett Stidham the first crack at replacing Tom Brady, so it looks likely they go Defense with this pick. Murray’s versatility and leadership qualities would make him a great fit in New England’s Defense.

*24. New Orleans Saints-Patrick Queen LB*

The Saints have few weaknesses on their roster, but have some long term question marks at LB. Queen is maybe slightly undersized, but he has the speed and athleticism to cover TE’s and RB’s downfield and should be a starter from an early stage.

*25. Minnesota-Jeff Gladney CB*

Minnesota have had a big clear out at CB, and need to address the position early in this Draft. Gladney has a tendency to get “grabby” downfield at times, which will need to be ironed out, but he is an aggressive corner with impressive man coverage skills.

*26. Miami (via Houston)-Xavier McKinney S*

Having used their first two picks to bolster the Offense, the Dolphins now address the other side of the ball. McKinney has a similar skill set to Minkah Fitzpatrick, who Miami traded during last season, and should be an immediate difference maker.

*27. Seattle-Yetur Gross-Matos EDGE*

The Seahawks have a need at pass rusher, regardless of whether Jadaveon Clowney stays or goes. Gross-Matos would quickly find a role as a situational edge rusher, before eventually becoming a full time starter.

*28. Baltimore-Cesar Ruiz G/C*

With Marshall Yanda retiring, and Matt Skura coming back from a serious injury, Ruiz would make a lot of sense for the Ravens at this pick, especially if the top two ILB’s are off the board.

*29. Tennessee-Austin Jackson OT*

Edge rusher and CB are also needs for Tennessee, but Jack Conklin’s departure in FA leaves a big hole on the OL and Jackson should immediately fit in either at RT or swing Tackle.

*30. Green Bay-Brandon Aiyuk WR

Zack Baun* could be a possibility here, but Green Bay need to add another legitimate threat at WR other than Davante Adams, and Aiyuk looks a great fit for them.

*31. San Francisco-Ross Blacklock DT*

It’s highly likely that the 49ers trade out of this spot, as they’re not scheduled to pick again until R5. In the event that they do stay put, Blacklock would go some way to replacing the traded DeForest Buckner and should find early work in their DT rotation.

*32. Kansas City-Zack Baun LB*

The Chiefs could target a CB or OL here, but Baun’s versatility would help shore up a Defense whose flaws were masked last season by a free scoring Offense.


----------



## Even Flow

Gronk is back in the NFL


----------



## Rankles75

Would have probably preferred Wirfs, Jeudy or Lamb, but I’m more than happy with Becton at #11. Better chance of finding a WR in R2 than a legitimate starting OT, and Becton has the potential to be the best of the bunch.

Green Bay trading up and taking a QB was one of the biggest Draft surprises of recent years. I’d imagine Rodgers is seriously pissed right now!


----------



## Rankles75

So, 7 correct picks this year (6 in the correct Draft spot+Jeff Gladney), which I’m more than happy with considering the amount of left field picks. I also had 10 cases of “correct position, wrong player”, and had Kenneth Murray going at #23, but to the Patriots...


----------



## Ghost Lantern

I am really curious as to the fan make up here....

I have no idea how to create a poll with all 32 teams to see who everyone's favorite team is, but I wish I did. 

I think it would be interesting.


----------



## CamillePunk

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279067390198927360
This is way overdue lol, pretty tough to defend the name "Redskins" and am shocked it lasted this long


----------



## Rankles75

So, Jamal Adams finally succeeded in whining his way off the Jets. Sucks, as he could have been one of our all time greats, but pretty clear he had no intention of staying and we got a frankly ridiculous haul for a Safety...


----------



## Corey

Rankles75 said:


> So, Jamal Adams finally succeeded in whining his way off the Jets. Sucks, as he could have been one of our all time greats, but pretty clear he had no intention of staying and we got a frankly ridiculous haul for a Safety...


McDougald is a really solid replacement too. Underrated part of that package trade where both teams may have came out as winners. If Seattle can figure out a way to get some kind of pass rushers, they're a bonafide Super Bowl contender.


----------



## TerraRising

Rankles75 said:


> So, Jamal Adams finally succeeded in whining his way off the Jets. Sucks, as he could have been one of our all time greats, but pretty clear he had no intention of staying and we got a frankly ridiculous haul for a Safety...


You watch handegg, mate?


----------



## Rankles75

TerraRising said:


> You watch handegg, mate?


Only sport I really give a shit about these days, despite supporting mostly terrible Jets teams for 35 years...


----------



## Rankles75

Corey said:


> McDougald is a really solid replacement too. Underrated part of that package trade where both teams may have came out as winners. If Seattle can figure out a way to get some kind of pass rushers, they're a bonafide Super Bowl contender.


Well, Jamal got 6.5 sacks last season...


----------



## TerraRising

Rankles75 said:


> Only sport I really give a shit about these days, despite supporting mostly terrible Jets teams for 35 years...


Are you a US expat living in the UK?


----------



## Rankles75

TerraRising said:


> Are you a US expat living in the UK?


No, it’s had a solid following over here since the mid-80’s when we started getting regular TV coverage. Used to play it at school during lunchtime, as well as watching the local team most Sundays during the season. Picked the Jets off a wallchart in ‘85 or ‘86, have often wished I had that day back...


----------



## TerraRising

Rankles75 said:


> No, it’s had a solid following over here since the mid-80’s when we started getting regular TV coverage. Used to play it at school during lunchtime, as well as watching the local team most Sundays during the season. Picked the Jets off a wallchart in ‘85 or ‘86, have often wished I had that day back...


And yet football's rejected here by the majority. That's not a fair tradeoff.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Rankles75 said:


> No, it’s had a solid following over here since the mid-80’s when we started getting regular TV coverage. Used to play it at school during lunchtime, as well as watching the local team most Sundays during the season. Picked the Jets off a wallchart in ‘85 or ‘86, have often wished I had that day back...


LOL Imagine being an overseas fan and picking the Jets.....wow. Sorry brother.


----------



## Rankles75

GL said:


> LOL Imagine being an overseas fan and picking the Jets.....wow. Sorry brother.


15 of the 28 teams I had to choose from have won at least one Super Bowl since then, another 6 have been runners up. What are the chances? 😖


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Rankles75 said:


> 15 of the 28 teams I had to choose from have won at least one Super Bowl since then, another 6 have been runners up. What are the chances? 😖


It's not just that they have not won a Super Bowl, it's the raised expectations every year.

I am not a Jets hater at all, I feel bad for their fans.


----------



## Rankles75

GL said:


> It's not just that they have not won a Super Bowl, it's the raised expectations every year.
> 
> I am not a Jets hater at all, I feel bad for their fans.


To be fair, we’re a pretty pessimistic bunch on the whole. The raised expectations tend to come from the media, probably because we’re a “New York” team and they’re meant to be successful? Still think we would have won the 98/99 Super Bowl if we hadn’t blown a 10-0 lead in Denver...


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Rankles75 said:


> To be fair, we’re a pretty pessimistic bunch on the whole. The raised expectations tend to come from the media, probably because we’re a “New York” team and they’re meant to be successful? Still think we would have won the 98/99 Super Bowl if we hadn’t blown a 10-0 lead in Denver...


Yep just like the Titans would have won two Super Bowls if not the Ravens had not gotten lucky bounces in both their Super Bowl years. Ironically the two times the Titans had the best team in the NFL. But the difference in being a Jets fan and a Titans fan is that the NFL world does not revolve around Nashville like it does New York. I understand your hurt.


----------



## Corey

Anyone gonna tell Jadeveon Clowney the season starts next month and he should probably be picking a team soon?


----------



## Corey

Logan Ryan finally found a home. 1 year, $7.5 million to the Giants. Good pickup for them.


----------



## Rankles75

Corey said:


> Logan Ryan finally found a home. 1 year, $7.5 million to the Giants. Good pickup for them.


Hopefully this shuts up the idiot section of the Jets fanbase who wouldn’t shut up about how we should sign him, even though we don’t need a slot CB/S...


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Clowneywatch is finally over!

Titans with the win.

Clowney and the Titans are an excellent fit. The Titans defense is tailor made for him. 

This has been a roller coaster. He is exactly what the Titans need to free up Landry and take attention off Simmons.


----------



## Corey

GL said:


> Clowneywatch is finally over!
> 
> Titans with the win.
> 
> Clowney and the Titans are an excellent fit. The Titans defense is tailor made for him.
> 
> This has been a roller coaster. He is exactly what the Titans need to free up Landry and take attention off Simmons.


Man I really like what I see from the Titans going into the year. If Jonnu Smith can make that next to leap that offense can open up even more. They should be another tough team to beat.


----------



## Speedy McFist

Tampa Bay superbowl contender?


----------



## Corey

Speedy McFist said:


> Tampa Bay superbowl contender?


Not yet. I wanna see what the offense looks like because no way Brady is making some of the throws that Winston was at his age. Plus there's a whole lotta heads to feed.


----------



## Speedy McFist

Corey said:


> Not yet. I wanna see what the offense looks like because no way Brady is making some of the throws that Winston was at his age. Plus there's a whole lotta heads to feed.


Tom is my favorite qb ever. I hope he does real well.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

But hey Seahawks fans you can focus on soccer.


----------



## Corey

GL said:


> But hey Seahawks fans you can focus on soccer.


I think they're gonna do just fine in american football.


----------



## Rankles75

Boom! You’re welcome... 

*AFC East*

Patriots 10-6 (4)
Bills 9-7 (7)
Dolphins 6-10
Jets 5-11

*AFC North*

Ravens 12-4 (2)
Browns 9-7
Steelers 7-9
Bengals 4-12

*AFC South*

Titans 10-6 (3)
Texans 10-6 (5)
Colts 7-9
Jaguars 3-13

*AFC West*

Chiefs 13-3 (1)
Broncos 9-7 (6)
Raiders 8-8
Chargers 5-11

*NFC East*

Cowboys 10-6 (3)
Eagles 8-8
N.Y Giants 5-11
Football Team 3-13

*NFC North*

Vikings 10-6 (4)
Packers 10-6 (6)
Bears 6-10
Lions 5-11

*NFC South*

Saints 12-4 (2)
Falcons 9-7 (7)
Buccaneers 8-8
Panthers 5-11

*NFC West*

Seahawks 12-4 (1)
49ers 11-5 (5)
Rams 8-8
Cardinals 7-9

*AFC Wild Card

Ravens* v Bills
*Titans* v Broncos
Patriots v *Texans

NFC Wild Card

Saints* v Falcons
*Cowboys* v Packers
Vikings v *49ers

AFC Divisional Playoffs

Chiefs* v Texans
*Ravens* v Titans

*NFC Divisional Playoffs

Seahawks* v 49ers
*Saints* v Cowboys

*AFC Championship Game

Chiefs* v Ravens

*NFC Championship Game*

Seahawks v *Saints

Super Bowl LV

Chiefs* v Saints


----------



## Rankles75

Not a bad debut for Clyde Edwards-Helaire last night! No doubt that the Chiefs, provided they avoid injuries to their key players, will take a lot of stopping again this season.

I expect the Texans to make the Playoffs again, but that Offense is nowhere near as potent without DeAndre Hopkins.


----------



## Corey

I think the Texans are gonna fall off a cliff tbh. Their offensive line still isn't good and Watt/Johnson (maybe both) will probably get hurt at some point. But hey who the hell knows in 2020


----------



## Ghost Lantern

*AFC East*

Bills 10-6 (4)
Patriots 9-7 (6)
Dolphins 5-11
Jets 5-11

*AFC North*

Ravens 11-5 (2)
Browns 8-8
Steelers 8-8
Bengals 3-13

*AFC South*

Titans 10-6 (3)
Colts 9-7 (5)
Texans 8-8
Jaguars 3-13

*AFC West*

Chiefs 12-4 (1)
Raiders 9-7 (7)
Broncos 8-8
Chargers 7-9

*NFC East*

Eagles 9-7 (4)
Cowboys 8-8
N.Y Giants 6-10
Washington 5-11

*NFC North*

Packers 10-6 (2)
Vikings 9-7 (6)
Bears 7-9
Lions 6-10

*NFC South*

Saints 10-6 (3)
Falcons 9-7 (7)
Buccaneers 9-7
Panthers 7-9

*NFC West*

49ers 11-5 (1)
Seahawks 10-6 (5)
Rams 9-7
Cardinals 6-10

*AFC Wild Card

Ravens* v Raiders
*Titans* v Patriots
*Bills v *Colts

*NFC Wild Card

Packers* v Falcons
Saints v* Vikings*
Seahawks vs* Eagles 

AFC Divisional Playoffs

Chiefs* v Bills
Ravens v *Titans

NFC Divisional Playoffs

49ers* v Vikings
*Packers* v Eagles

*AFC Championship Game*

Chiefs v *Titans

NFC Championship Game*

49ers v *Packers

Super Bowl LV

Titans* v Packers


----------



## Corey

GTFOH Greenlawler


----------



## TripleG

Anyone else think it is hypocritical to get rid of the Redskins name, acknowledge it and the team's history as racist, but then turn around and keep the same team's win-loss record, and 3 Super Bowl victories during the Gibbs era? 

To me, if they REALLY meant it, they'd treat The Football Team as a new team and today is the first game in a new franchise's history. 

By keeping the history and the successes, it just makes the name change look like an empty gesture and a cheap attempt at pandering. Which that can't possibly be it, right?


----------



## Rankles75

Supporting the Jets is a pain that never ends...


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Corey said:


> GTFOH Greenlawler


One can dream, and yes Corey this was tongue in cheek for sure....more hopeful than realistic.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

Cam Newton looks really healthy and his two-way approach worked pretty well for his first game as a Patriot. 
I'm a lot more hopeful for the season now.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Both the Colts and Texans lost.....well not going to gloat.

Titans are notorious for laying an egg when expectations are high.

and I was thinking about this today....I like listing things.

Here are all 32 teams in the order I like them. Obviously these things shift all the time. I mean except the top two, and the bottom two, those don't change. I am a Packers stockholder and Tennessean. I will never like the Ravens, Broncos, or the Colts. But 3-29 is very fluid.

The Ravens I respect though, they are a solid franchise. I just hate they beat the Titans the two times we were the "team to beat" both times on fluke plays or injuries. The Ravens won two Super Bowls in years the Titans were the "best team". The Broncos are the team that won two Super Bowls while cheating, and the league tries to cover it up which makes me mad. While the world thinks the Pats are shady, they ignore the fact that the Broncos violated the salary cap in the two years they won the Super Bowl. (they lost draft picks but still kept their status). 

The Colts however have a different level of loathing. I mean they were the franchise that had Jaguar level attendance until they lucked upon Manning and then Luck. Now their fan base thinks they are entitled. Welcome to the real world Colts. Good luck with Rivers.

1. Titans
2. Packers
3. Chiefs
4. Dolphins
5. Cardinals
6. Raiders
7. Washington
8. Panthers
9. Vikings
10. Jets
11. Chargers
12. Giants
13. Patriots
14. Buccaneers
15. Bills
16. Browns
17. Lions
18. Falcons
19. Rams
20. Saints
21. Seahawks
22. Steelers
23. 49ers
24. Bengals
25. Eagles
26. Bears
27. Jaguars
28. Texans
29. Cowboys
30. Broncos
31. Ravens
32. Colts


----------



## Corey

I'd like to congratulate the Eagles on becoming the first franchise in NFL history to lose to the Washington Football Team. :lol

Really though that was a very rewarding and emotional win yesterday. D-line played is as advertised.


----------



## Zyta

The Cardinals did just as I expected them to. Hopkins played the best game of his career and their defense looked amazing. Both offense and defense struggled in the first half, but looked like serious contenders in the second.

No disrespect to their opponents' fans, but it looks like the next four or five games are easy wins.


----------



## Rankles75

So, how do you autoskip to the end of the regular season? Don’t think I can sit through another 4 months of that crap. Fuck knows what the 49ers are going to do to us next week...


----------



## Ghost Lantern

It was not pretty, they missed three field goals and an extra point, but they beat a team with an incredible opening night record at home.

The upside is, the Titans looked rusty tonight. I mean very rusty, and some of the defensive play calling? But as I said earlier, with a kicker they would have won by double digits. 

That is the sign of a good team.....except they did not look good tonight.


----------



## Rankles75

Gostkowski may have kicked the game winner (couldn’t really miss from there), but he’s done. No idea what Fangio was doing in the 4th Quarter in terms of playcalling/clock management?


----------



## Ghost Lantern

First Bengals vs Browns game I have watched in years.


----------



## rbl85

Bengals O line is so bad, they are useless.


----------



## Rankles75

Jets are going to get massacred tonight...


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Well after the Titans took the 14-0 lead it looked like they were going to roll. But that rarely happens in the NFL. Most games course correct and end up being a one or two score game.

Tannehill looked dynamite all half with three touchdowns.

Just before half the Jags made a bonehead mistake I have never seen any team do ever. With 12 seconds left, after they had kicked a field goal, the Jags tried a squib kick to run time off the clock instead of just kicking it deep. It went directly to a Titans up fielder who grabbed the ball and dived forward giving the Titans the ball at the 45. One play later the Titans were in Field Goal range, Gotskowski hits the 51 yarder. A free 3 point gift.

Then Minshew Mania took place. I am a believer. That guy looks legit.

The Titans and Jags threw haymakers back and forth, but eventually the Jags tied the game as the Titans could not get Henry going. Finally it was 30-30 and I thought we were actually going to lose. Luckily Gotskowski hit a 49 yard field goal and the Titans intercept a pass with .50 on the clock.

I think the Jags are real. They are a solid team. They have a load of draft capitol and a pretty good young QB. Hopefully their front office screws it up, because this team might be a problem in the future.


----------



## Rankles75

We allowed a 55 yard run on 3rd and 31. Impressive, no?


----------



## Twilight Sky

Rankles75 said:


> Jets are going to get massacred tonight...


It is customary.


----------



## Rankles75

Absolutely brutal week for injuries:

Saquon Barkley out for the season with a torn ACL

Nick Bosa out for the season with a torn ACL. Solomon Thomas also expected to be done for the year, while Jimmy Garoppolo has a high ankle sprain and two of their RBs are banged up (49ers playing on the same turf this coming Sunday too)

Christian McCaffrey out 4-6 weeks with an ankle injury

Courtland Sutton tore his ACL

Bruce Irvin tore his ACL

Malik Hooker out for the year with an Achilles injury

Drew Lock out between 2-6 weeks with a shoulder injury


----------



## Buttermaker

It’s so upsetting when your team plays well enough to win, and you can track back to a missed kick that loses you the game.
Had Folk not shanked a field goal, the last drive leaves the Pats a chip shot away from a 1 point win. But who knows, that could be missed too


----------



## Corey

Buttermaker said:


> It’s so upsetting when your team plays well enough to win, and you can track back to a missed kick that loses you the game.
> Had Folk not shanked a field goal, the last drive leaves the Pats a chip shot away from a 1 point win. But who knows, that could be missed too


Tbh all McDaniels had to do was call SOMETHING the slightest bit creative and they would've won on the last play. Everyone and their mother knew the QB draw was coming and Seattle loaded the hell out of that box. Jump pass or something and Cam gets the win.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Lmao I guess blind fandom pays off....

I won $600 betting on my raiders to beat the saints and goddamn if they didn't bust those fuckers in the mouth and win.

Far from perfect but we got it done and Carr stuck his dick right in the haters mouths let's go boys we got a brutal stretch next.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Pat's this Sunday let's hope we can keep the momentum rolling a very big test for our young team.

GO RAIDERS!!!


----------



## Ghost Lantern

well I guess the Jags got a taste of what it feels like to overlook an opponent.


----------



## TerraRising

Mandatory UrinatingTree reviews

W1







W2


----------



## Rankles75

Adam Gase’s last Sunday as Jets HC? 🙏


----------



## Speedy McFist

My fav players ever
Terrell Owens
Tom Brady
Randy Moss
Brett Favre


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Raiders looked ok forced a couple 3 and outs but the offense couldn't get going and with more injurys the wideouts struggled. 

Team is better then I thought they'd be but still very lacking in depth.Rough stretch but let's see how they hold up 2-1 raiders.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Titans are struggling on defense right now.

Just going to be honest. I never thought we were going to lose in spite of how bad we were playing. Even when we got down by two scores late.

Gonna have to get that run defense in order.

But holy crap Titans can we just win once without making my blood pressure spike?

Tannehill played his worst game as a Titan, four red zone blunders, and almost cost us the game with a late interception he gift wrapped for the Vikings Corner who dropped it.

And yet we are undefeated.

On the last drive the Titans finally put the DL Titans fans have been dreaming of on the field at the same time, Simmons, Clowney, Landry, and Beasley.































Four plays four QB pressures, and an interception.

*More of that please. *


----------



## Corey

If Dan Quinn wakes up tomorrow morning and still has a job then some serious eyebrows are gonna start being raised. Guy has constantly been on the wrong side of history. Desperately need a change on that team. Gase probably gets one more week since the Jets play Thursday, but the front office is hot on his tail. Patricia kept his job by pulling off the upset against Arizona. Bill O'Brien needs to be fired ASAP but given the brutal schedule Houston was given to start the year, they'll probably give him even more time to keep losing to teams they're supposed to be on the same level as. 

Meanwhile regarding my own team, Dwayne Haskins continues to play below average and Chase Young got hurt. Still on top of the NFC East though. 🙃


----------



## Rankles75

Jets are the worst run franchise in Pro sport, and I don’t think it’s even particularly close. The 49ers were practically pulling people off the street to play for them yesterday, and they scored 1 less point than we have in our 3 games combined.

Gase will be gone soon, but it won’t matter because the powers that be (Johnson’s) are fucking morons. The few times we do hit on a Draft pick/FA signing, they either turn out to be a fucking headcase or they’ve ruined by inept Coaching. Either way, they’re usually gone in 3-4 years (if that).


----------



## AEWMoxley

The Patriots will beat the Chiefs this week. This is a great matchup for NE.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Rankles75 said:


> Jets are the worst run franchise in Pro sport, and I don’t think it’s even particularly close. The 49ers were practically pulling people off the street to play for them yesterday, and they scored 1 less point than we have in our 3 games combined.
> 
> Gase will be gone soon, but it won’t matter because the powers that be (Johnson’s) are fucking morons. The few times we do hit on a Draft pick/FA signing, they either turn out to be a fucking headcase or they’ve ruined by inept Coaching. Either way, they’re usually gone in 3-4 years (if that).


I think the Bengals, Lions, and Jags maybe worse historically


----------



## Corey

What the hell was that at the end of tonight's game? Why the fuck were the Broncos running plays??


----------



## Ghost Lantern

I was 100% cheering for your Jets @Rankles75 tonight.


----------



## Rankles75

And the shitshow goes on. Beaten by a 3rd string QB making his first start, and still no indication that we’re going to fire Gase. We’re ruining Darnold, we’re almost certainly going to get the #1 pick and take Trevor Lawrence, and then we’ll ruin him too.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Rankles75 said:


> And the shitshow goes on. Beaten by a 3rd string QB making his first start, and still no indication that we’re going to fire Gase. We’re ruining Darnold, we’re almost certainly going to get the #1 pick and take Trevor Lawrence, and then we’ll ruin him too.


You have made me so much more sympathetic to the Jets.....and that takes a lot. I generally as a rule dislike Northeastern teams.


----------



## Corey

COVID is about to shut down the whole fuckin league


----------



## Rankles75

Houston’s Bill O’Brien is the first HC to be fired this season. He’s also the GM, so presumably he had to fire himself? Tbh, he should have gone as soon as he traded DeAndre Hopkins for magic beans.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

In 2018 the Titans dropped a wide open pass vs The Bills that cost them the game.

In 2019 the Titans missed four field goals vs The Biils that cost them the game.

In 2020 the Titans had a co-vid outbreak that cost them the game. Foreshadowing.....

But heck, Music City Miracle lol.


----------



## Rankles75

Patriots v Broncos now pushed back to next Sunday, Broncos v Dolphins to be rearranged. Meanwhile, the Typhoid Titans have had another positive test...


----------



## Rankles75

Wow, horrible injury for Dak Prescott tonight. Going to be Andy Dalton the rest of the way for Dallas.


----------



## Rankles75

Also, fuck the Jets. Cursed, stinking franchise...


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Rankles75 said:


> Patriots v Broncos now pushed back to next Sunday, Broncos v Dolphins to be rearranged. Meanwhile, the Typhoid Titans have had another positive test...



Titans positive was an assistant coach. Game still on. Although playing the Bills with little or no practices, and players on co-vid list sucks. We are going to get destroyed Tuesday. I understand this season it what it is, so I just have to take it. Especially since my team is making things hard.

I love that the Colts lost though. Hopefully we take this L, and get back to a full roster for the next game with a full week of practice.


----------



## TerraRising

Don't really watch handegg much, but R-Dub was clutch against the Vikangz. Also, he looks like a tanner version of The Rock.


----------



## Corey

Recent thoughts:


Amazing to see Alex Smith back on the field with no reservations on getting hit. Like, AMAZING
Awful injury to Dak though. I really like the type of example he sets as a pro athlete so a shame to see him go down like that
Go ahead and award Defensive Player of the Year to Aaron Donald, sweet jesus what a wrecking ball...
Justin Herbert looks REALLY fucking solid. If the Chargers can literally ever get healthy they have a bright future
LET RUSS COOK 🔥 MVP train rolls on
Excited for Tuesday Night Football for the first time in my existence! Just need 45 yards from Devin Singletary to win my week in fantasy


----------



## Rankles75

Seems to be a lot of chokers in the NFL these days...


----------



## Rankles75

The Jets have released Le’Veon Bell after failing to negotiate a trade. I fucking detest this team, but I’m stuck with them for life...


----------



## Corey

Huge win for the Titans. They looked extra motivated after that long break.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Corey said:


> Huge win for the Titans. They looked extra motivated after that long break.


Several were on record saying they were angry about how they were being portrayed in the media.

Goodell exonerated them in a statement yesterday, but that is not getting any coverage. The way they are getting vilified is pretty amazing. It's a pandemic, and they had 16 days to read all those comments from other teams, and the accusations that were actually false, but not retracted from clowns like Florio, and Kuharsky. Then there's Big Ben who was very public, in his opinion on the Titans. I will be interested to see how motivated they are when he comes to town. 

Anyways gotta be honest the Bills looked bad, we played well but they crapped the bed. We still have issues and we are probably still a top ten team but not in the class with Chiefs, or Ravens yet, but come Winter we might be.


----------



## Rankles75

24-0 against the Dolphins, our lowest point yet. And then I get the CBS NFL notification on my phone, and instead of it being Gase getting fired, it’s us trading away pretty much the only leader on the team for a bag of kettle chips...

At least we’ve now got the #1 pick after the Falcons and Giants won.


----------



## Corey

If the Jets get the #1 pick, I hope Trevor Lawrence pulls an Eli and refuses to sign. Instead he signs with the #2 team and becomes the new face of the Washington Football Team  

Sorry Rankles


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Of every team in the NFL the Texans have our number.

They know us, they match up well, they are familiar, their season was on the line. They got extra rest, we played on Tuesday.

And yet we won. We overcame.

This was a BIG win.

Look let's be clear, I do not think the Titans are an elite team. But I am more than happy in laying back and watching the Titans over-achieve.


----------



## Rankles75

Corey said:


> If the Jets get the #1 pick, I hope Trevor Lawrence pulls an Eli and refuses to sign. Instead he signs with the #2 team and becomes the new face of the Washington Football Team
> 
> Sorry Rankles


Personally, and I know it won’t happen, I’d prefer us to trade down for a shitload of picks. Trevor Lawrence isn’t going to save us.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Rankles75 said:


> Personally, and I know it won’t happen, I’d prefer us to trade down for a shitload of picks. Trevor Lawrence isn’t going to save us.


That is a smart thought. Usually works out well for the team that trades down,


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Well today sucked lol.....

Man another field goal debacle.

Oh well the comeback and second have effort was nice.


----------



## Rankles75

GL said:


> Well today sucked lol.....
> 
> Man another field goal debacle.
> 
> Oh well the comeback and second have effort was nice.


Surprising mistake by Tannehill at the end with the grounding penalty, Titans would have had all the momentum if that went to Overtime. Doubt there will be much of a hangover though, Tennessee are still the class of that division.

We actually looked good for much of the first half yesterday, shame it went to complete shit after the terrible interception near the end of the half...


----------



## Ghost Lantern

well we sucked today


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

GL said:


> well we sucked today


Cheer up. At least you didn't shove the greatest quarterback in history out the door to make room for the broken shell of Cam Newton.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Kowalski's Killer said:


> Cheer up. At least you didn't shove the greatest quarterback in history out the door to make room for the broken shell of Cam Newton.


I would trade every win for three years for just one of your Super Bowls wins.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

HAAHAHHAHAHAHA

FUCK YOU CHARGERS!!!


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Nice bounce back today.

The trade for King made a huge difference. 

Seriously though, NFL officiating, what do you have against the Titans?

I mean last week you put the Bengals on your back, and this week you turn a 17 point blow out into a game decided by 7. This is getting ridiculous.


----------



## rbl85

The buccaneers look like a boxer who was super confident but took a hit right on the chin just after the ring of the bell (first 2 touchdown).

After all that the confidence said goodbye and now it's panic mode


----------



## TripleG

That might have been the worst game of Brady's career. 

I've seen him stink up the joint every once in a while, but that was phenomenally bad. Not Dan Marino's last game bad, but still very bad.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Lmao nothing better then a raiders win and brady in a flaming defeat.


----------



## rbl85

TripleG said:


> That might have been the worst game of Brady's career.
> 
> I've seen him stink up the joint every once in a while, but that was phenomenally bad. Not Dan Marino's last game bad, but still very bad.


He was terrible but the other players were also terrible, the whole team was.

Now i don't want to be the panther next week because the last thing you want to face are man who's pride were hurt.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Well we crapped the bed tonight.


----------



## Rankles75

GL said:


> Well we crapped the bed tonight.


Threw that one away through some shitty Special Teams play and some questionable playcalling. 3 losses in 4 games now for Tennessee.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

We are a 9-7 team.....again


----------



## Rankles75

GL said:


> We are a 9-7 team.....again


Next 3 games are @Baltimore, @Indianapolis and home against Cleveland. Put up or shut up time.


----------



## Rankles75

Crazy end to the Arizona/Buffalo game last night. DeAndre Hopkins is a fucking beast, and the Texans didn’t even get a first rounder for trading him! The Patriots going from barely scraping past us last week to beating Baltimore yesterday sums up what an odd season it’s been.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

So.....

The Titans beat the Ravens again today.

In 25 meetings....

Titans 13

Ravens 12.

The Titans are the better franchise. Just kidding I respect the Ravens 100%. They have two Super Bowl wins we don't, ironically both those years we were the number 1 seed.

This makes every win against them so much better.

Next week we get the Colts in a rematch with half our team healthy, I would not bet against us

We circle the wagons better than any other team


----------



## ElTerrible

The Jets should be banned from the NFL. What a bunch of fucking pussies. Run out the clock, when they are 0-10 and down in a game, just so the other team doesn´t score again. Yeah good job, you saved face. God forbid you try to score a TD yourself you POS.


----------



## rbl85

I started to watch the NFL this season and there is a lot of things that i don't understand in the critics.

The first one is for exemple i watch the Buccaneers play and every receivers of the opposing teams are like wide open 9 time out of 10 while the Bucs receivers are most of the time not open or open by a little.
I hear everywhere that the Bucs receivers are the best then why can't they get more separation ?


----------



## Ghost Lantern

rbl85 said:


> I started to watch the NFL this season and there is a lot of things that i don't understand in the critics.
> 
> The first one is for exemple i watch the Buccaneers play and every receivers of the opposing teams are like wide open 9 time out of 10 while the Bucs receivers are most of the time not open or open by a little.
> I hear everywhere that the Bucs receivers are the best then why can't they get more separation ?


The Bucs have size receivers, not speed from what I understand. They were designed for the deep ball, not the dump off and short over the middle passes.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

All right Titans that's the way.

So the Colts were missing Deforest Buckner, a fact the commentators mentioned a dozen or more times.

But the Titans were missing two O-Line starters, our best corner, our leading tackler, our 3rd down WR.....good gosh the hospital unit hammered the Colts.

I'm still cautious but these last two weeks....
beating my two least favorite franchises....
priceless.

Colts fanbase is by far my least favorite in the NFL.


----------



## Rankles75

ElTerrible said:


> The Jets should be banned from the NFL. What a bunch of fucking pussies. Run out the clock, when they are 0-10 and down in a game, just so the other team doesn´t score again. Yeah good job, you saved face. God forbid you try to score a TD yourself you POS.


Meh, we’re clearly a) tanking and b) really, really shit. Scored 3 more points than we did last time we played Miami, so we’re obviously improving...


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Rankles75 said:


> Meh, we’re clearly a) tanking and b) really, really shit. Scored 3 more points than we did last time we played Miami, so we’re obviously improving...


But Trevor Lawrence will be fun in a Jets jersey. Heck I am honestly hoping you guys turn it around. You have single handedly made me sympathetic to the Jets.


----------



## Rankles75

GL said:


> But Trevor Lawrence will be fun in a Jets jersey. Heck I am honestly hoping you guys turn it around. You have single handedly made me sympathetic to the Jets.


Honestly think we’ll find a way to lose the #1 pick. Jacksonville aren’t going to win another game, they pretty much sabotaged themselves yesterday, and it will only take us having one “on” day against someone like the Raiders (who were a trainwreck yesterday) and we’re screwed...


----------



## rbl85

GL said:


> The Bucs have size receivers, not speed from what I understand. They were designed for the deep ball, not the dump off and short over the middle passes.


Hmmm but Brady never been a deep thrower

Thanks


----------



## ElTerrible

Rankles75 said:


> Meh, we’re clearly a) tanking and b) really, really shit. Scored 3 more points than we did last time we played Miami, so we’re obviously improving...


Of course these losers wouldn´t have scored. I need Miami to score for my bets. So if your wanker of a headcoach had called his TOs like a normal headcoach, the Dolphins would have scored and everybody would be happy.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Rankles75 said:


> Next 3 games are @Baltimore, @Indianapolis and home against Cleveland. Put up or shut up time.


Well even if we are 2-1, I would have taken it. 

I am rooting for Lawrence to Jets...100%


----------



## Ghost Lantern

rbl85 said:


> Hmmm but Brady never been a deep thrower
> 
> Thanks


Brady at his age is not a deep thrower, you get that right?


----------



## Rankles75

GL said:


> Well even if we are 2-1, I would have taken it.
> 
> I am rooting for Lawrence to Jets...100%


Got to say, they’ve definitely put up! Big come from behind win in Baltimore, dominated Indianapolis (Colts really missed DeForest Buckner in that one), and I fully expect them to beat Cleveland this week.

We dominated the Raiders last year, admittedly with a better team than this shambles, and they’re coming off a shocker of a performance against Atlanta, so this could be the week we throw away the #1 pick.

Or we could get blown out...


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Rankles75 said:


> Got to say, they’ve definitely put up! Big come from behind win in Baltimore, dominated Indianapolis (Colts really missed DeForest Buckner in that one), and I fully expect them to beat Cleveland this week.
> 
> We dominated the Raiders last year, admittedly with a better team than this shambles, and they’re coming off a shocker of a performance against Atlanta, so this could be the week we throw away the #1 pick.
> 
> Or we could get blown out...


All the talk is how the Colts were missing Buckner? How about the fact that the Titans were missing two starting OL men, down to their third LT. Not to mention their CB #1, Clowney the monster at OLB, their leading tackler at LB Brown, and Adam Humphries their #3 receiver.

Honestly the Colts beat us in week ten because our punter was out.....seriously. That cost us 14 points and all the momentum.

We also lost to the Bengals because we were still starting Jonathan Joseph at corner......he's gone lol

This Browns game feels like a trap, feels like a game we know we should win but do not. Typical Titans.

Hope you guys lose, for your sake. Would much rather see Lawrence in a Jets jersey than a Jags.


----------



## Buttermaker

@GL you were correct about the Browns game. If the Browns didn’t take the second half off, it could have been much worse


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Buttermaker said:


> @GL you were correct about the Browns game. If the Browns didn’t take the second half off, it could have been much worse


Yep typical Titans.....do not bet against us Sunday.

Well I am going to be honest, the Titans getting shafted by that spot on the first drive of the game really effected them, especially when on the next drive they gave the Browns a first down at the three after a clearly incomplete pass they did not review. This was followed by the Henry uncharacteristic fumble. It was over at half.

Games take a life of their own, who knows what would have happened had it been at worse 14-10 at the end of the first quarter?

Good teams overcome bad calls, we were not good enough today.

Bottom line? It was totally like the Titans to beat both their historic rivals and look past the Browns. Credit to the Browns they wanted this win more than the Titans.


----------



## Buttermaker

The Henry fumble was untimely, and uncharacteristic. very unfortunate.

A bad spot and a fumble on back to back drives does not spell success what’s so ever. Humphries 3rd quarter bobble was unfortunately timed as well.

The patriots defence put a hurting on the chargers today. Coach Bill vs a rookie QB always ends up in the pats favour. Today, was no different, but special teams as well had something to say which I liked to see. The pats have had a bit of bad luck this season. Cam’s thumb injury and Covid case put them in a tough spot. Along with that, they lost a few tough ones they should have won. Poor plays vs Denver lead to a loss. And mistakes vs Seattle and Buffalo lead to a loss. 2-3 defensive drops vs a chiefs team which was obviously not clicking didn’t help. As well as some incompetent quarterback play by hoyer vs the chiefs as well. The Chiefs were there for the taking that day and the Pats couldn’t make it happen.


----------



## Rankles75

Well, we left it heart stoppingly late, but ultimately an impressive tanking job in the closing moments. Shame the Jags blew it against Minnesota, even a tie would have been great...


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Let's go Raiders we gotta beat indy to stay in the hunt for wildcard.I know I'm asking alot but let's just get it done here guys,and get some momentum.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Titans could have named the score today. Should have won by 40.

Their ineptitude against the Browns will fuel them next week as well. I remember the days when we always split with the Jags no matter which team was better. So at least we swept them.

We will need to go at least 2-1 these last three games, if we do, we should at least make the post-season and likely win the AFC South. My guess is that we do.

If we get Adoree Jackson back this week, and he gets a week to work out the kinks, we should have a shot against Green Bay and 3-0.

I think the Colts go 2-1. Can't see them beating the Steelers.

@Rankles75. I think the Jags are going to start Minshew rest of the way, which means they could actually beat the Bears at home on the 27th....seriously.

I think The Jets have Trevor in the bag.

The Steelers are not going to make it past the first round.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Bills beat the Steelers......yep


----------



## Rankles75

Wow, game of the season last night. Had everything except Jim Brown coming back to score the game winning TD.

Really wish I’d stayed up for it... 😖


----------



## Stellar

Was really pulling for the Browns last night. Sucks that they lost after being so close to winning. Defense couldn't get to Jackson enough. Great game though. Very exciting.


----------



## Rankles75

Fucking stupid wankers. Christmas came early in Jacksonville...


----------



## Ghost Lantern

1. Jets what the heck? @Rankles75 I am so sorry, I mean good gosh.

2. The Titans defense sucks.

We have no pass rush at all.

We blew out the Lions today, only because our offense has become almost unstoppable.

We traditionally play NFC teams on the road very well, so I am not counting the Green Bay game as a loss yet, but I think Rogers will carve us up.

We need the Steelers to man up next week.

Regardless the Titans cannot beat the Chiefs with this defense.


----------



## Rankles75

Doesn’t surprise me at all, sadly. Nobody else can believe we’d be so stupid to sabotage our future for a meaningless end of season win. They’re laughing their heads off at us, and we fully deserve it.

Lawrence is a generational talent, the other QBs have big question marks over them. So we have the option of keeping Darnold and hoping he’s not completely ruined, or rolling the dice on a second tier Draft prospect. Neither of which fills me with confidence.


----------



## Joel

Players do not want to lose. No player wants to go 0-16. It's not great for _their_ futures. So sometimes, you have to look at it from their perspective.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

I knew the Steelers were fake.


----------



## Rankles75

GL said:


> I knew the Steelers were fake.


Looks like Osi Umenyiora was right about them a few weeks back... 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1334203176451379202


----------



## Ghost Lantern

I need the Colts to lose to the struggling Steelers this weekend.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

HOW 'BOUT THEM COWBOYS

I AM FUCKING BEYOND HAPPY RIGHT NOW

FUCK YOU, EAGLES


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Well, we played like crap....but hey the Colts lost so there's that. 


Also before the Titans came to Nashville (my hometown). I was a Packers stockholder. So Green Bay doing well never really bothers me. I just wish they had not beaten the Titans tonight. 

But @Rankles75 What the heck......I mean who are you guys going to draft now?


----------



## Rankles75

GL said:


> Well, we played like crap....but hey the Colts lost so there's that.
> 
> 
> Also before the Titans came to Nashville (my hometown). I was a Packers stockholder. So Green Bay doing well never really bothers me. I just wish they had not beaten the Titans tonight.
> 
> But @Rankles75 What the heck......I mean who are you guys going to draft now?


We lost our shot at Lawrence last week, tbh I’m happy to have potentially ruined Cleveland’s season tonight. Hoping we trade down and get one of the big 3 WRs, though it wouldn’t surprise me if we go for one of the “other” QBs. Don’t think any of them would be a significant upgrade though (if at all). Heard Penei Sewell mentioned a few times, but you don’t take a player at #2 to play RT.

Nervy one for your lot next week against Houston. Win and you’re in, lose and it could be curtains...


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Rankles75 said:


> We lost our shot at Lawrence last week, tbh I’m happy to have potentially ruined Cleveland’s season tonight. Hoping we trade down and get one of the big 3 WRs, though it wouldn’t surprise me if we go for one of the “other” QBs. Don’t think any of them would be a significant upgrade though (if at all). Heard Penei Sewell mentioned a few times, but you don’t take a player at #2 to play RT.
> 
> Nervy one for your lot next week against Houston. Win and you’re in, lose and it could be curtains...


We are not winning anything this year, I am not worried either way. We have to fix this defense.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Corey said:


> GTFOH Greenlawler


Aside from my Vikings pick I think I did okay, and that was before in knew their DL would opt out of the season. 

Where are you BTW?


----------



## Ghost Lantern

[/QUOTE]


Catalanotto said:


> HOW 'BOUT THEM COWBOYS
> 
> I AM FUCKING BEYOND HAPPY RIGHT NOW
> 
> FUCK YOU, EAGLES


Are you from Texas?


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Glad the Cowboys lost. but honestly it's a shame any NFC East team got into the playoffs, they all suck. 

Too bad the Colts got in too. 

Well the Titans got into the playoffs. One and done this year. 

Unless we pull a rabbit out of our hat we are not going anywhere. 

But that was one heck of a game today. Probably one of the GOAT Titans games.

@Rankles75 Lawrence is going to be a bust.


----------



## Rankles75

Commiserations @GL. Defense just couldn’t get a stop when it mattered, not a fan of Punting on 4th and 2 with about 10 minutes left either.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Rankles75 said:


> Commiserations @GL. Defense just couldn’t get a stop when it mattered, not a fan of Punting on 4th and 2 with about 10 minutes left either.


did not deserve that win today....

Oh I know that was a horrible call, that was pass interference on the game ending interception. But we did not deserve to win. 

Bad loss, we are better than them, and we might have missed our window,


----------



## Soul_Body

Yo the Steelers are getting their faces kicked in. I know it'll probably end differently but right now this is awesome.


----------



## AlternateDemise

The Browns just beat the Steelers in a playoff game.

What has this world come to?


----------



## Rankles75

Doug Pederson fired by the Eagles.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

So I have very little love for the Bills, mainly because their fans cannot except the Music City Miracle. 

Bills fans are just so ridiculous. 

But so glad they beat the Ratbirds.

Ravens<every other nfl fanbase even the Bengals


----------



## Rankles75

Another Playoff dud from the Ravens. As much as I enjoy watching that Offense, I’m willing to bet dollars to doughnuts they never win a SB with Lamar at QB.


----------



## Rankles75

The Lions and Matthew Stafford have mutually agreed to part ways this offseason and the team will begin exploring trade options in the coming weeks for their star QB.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Rankles75 said:


> The Lions and Matthew Stafford have mutually agreed to part ways this offseason and the team will begin exploring trade options in the coming weeks for their star QB.



49ers, Washington, and the Colts will be the front runners.

I pray it's not the Colts. That would make them scary good.


----------



## Rankles75

GL said:


> 49ers, Washington, and the Colts will be the front runners.
> 
> I pray it's not the Colts. That would make them scary good.


Colts or Washington would both make a lot of sense. 49ers to a lesser extent, though I think they Draft a rookie if anything.

Detroit surely now going for one of Fields, Wilson or Lance at #7 in the Draft.


----------



## Twilight Sky

I think the 49ners would take any QB at this point as long as they don't get injured every 5 games leading to being out for the season.


----------



## Speedy McFist

Go Bucs and chiefs today


----------



## ryanschuette

Lol fuck you Aaron 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Victor Chaos

Packers had plenty of opportunities to win this game and couldn't take advantage.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Speedy McFist said:


> Go Bucs and chiefs today


WCS


----------



## Rankles75

2 for 2 on predictions this week. Went for Green Bay vs KC in the Super Bowl at the start of the Playoffs, but when they were paired against the Bucs in the Championship Game, I knew they’d come up short.

Was fairly confident the Chiefs would win, as long as Mahomes wasn’t too limited. Don’t give them much hope in the Super Bowl though, especially with their injury issues on the OL.


----------



## Speedy McFist

GL said:


> WCS


??


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Speedy McFist said:


> ??


Worst Case Scenario lol


----------



## Twilight Sky

Un-fucking-believable. Brady just proved he doesn't need Bill at all. I bet the Pats feel like shit right now.


----------



## Speedy McFist

GL said:


> Worst Case Scenario lol


It’s gonna be a GREAT game, I love Brady and Gronk!


----------



## RyanPelley

These Playoffs have been fun. I'm hoping the Super Bowl tops the Eagles / Pats 41-33 score. Lots of offense, lots of scoring.


----------



## Speedy McFist

I got Tampa winning the title.


----------



## Twilight Sky

lmao Brady is gonna play til he's 50.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

I could care less who wins this years Super Bowl.

It's been weird around here, usually the local media is all in on Super Bowl talk, but this year, it's 24/7 on the offseason moves of the local team. It really feels like the NFL season is over. No one locally cares about this game. 

I guess I would prefer the Chiefs to win, just so I do not have to deal with the "what if" the Titans had signed Brady instead of re-signing Tanehill.


----------



## Rankles75

Don’t want another Brady SB win, even if it is for a different team, but honestly think he gets it done yet again. The Chiefs can put up a big score on anybody, but I still don’t rate that Defense and they can’t afford to start as slowly as they have in at least most of their Playoff games over the last couple of years. 

Bucs 34-24


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

This is a bigger deal in Boston then when Brady was in the Superbowl with the Patriots. I'm wondering if coverage will be overshadowed by the fact that there is a five year old.girl in a coma because of Britt Reid.


----------



## Soul_Body

Too bad Gronk isn't 24/7 champ still. I would pay to see R-Truth just suddenly run onto the field trying to get the belt back.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

This is why the Titans have to fix their pass rush. That's how you beat the Chiefs.


----------



## Rankles75

GL said:


> This is why the Titans have to fix their pass rush. That's how you beat the Chiefs.


Chiefs were screwed the moment Eric Fisher was ruled out and they had to throw the human turnstile Mike Remmers out there at LT, and they were also without one or two other OL starters. Allowed the Bucs to consistently pressure Mahomes by just rushing the front 4, and keep White and David back in coverage.

Mahomes clearly wasn’t close to 100% either, although he’s now played one good Quarter in two Super Bowls (against a Prevent Defense). 

Didn’t think it would be so one sided, but never thought the Chiefs would win. Surprised so many tipped them tbh.


----------



## Rankles75

Eagles have traded QB Carson Wentz to the Colts for a 2021 third-rounder and a conditional second-rounder in 2022. The second rounder becomes a first if he plays 75% of the snaps or 70 percent and the team makes the playoffs.

Just need the Jets to trade for Deshaun Watson now...


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Free Agency is going to be crazy, guards being released left and right.

I would bet Safeties are next.


----------



## Rankles75

Dak Prescott got PAID. 4 years, up to $164m with $126m guaranteed.


----------



## Rankles75

Following players were franchise tagged:

Taylor Moton-Panthers
Allen Robinson-Bears
Justin Simmons-Broncos
Cam Robinson-Jaguars 
Marcus Williams-Saints
Leonard Williams-Giants 
Marcus Maye-Jets
Chris Godwin-Buccaneers 
Brandon Scherff-Washington 

The Raiders traded OT Trent Brown to the Patriots.


----------



## Adapting

Drew Brees officially retired today, good career and happy retirement. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1371211087077634048


----------



## Rankles75

Not massively enthused with the signings of Jarrad Davis and Corey Davis, but love that we managed to sign Carl Lawson. Missing out on both Joe Thuney and Corey Linsley is a massive L though, had to get at least one of them.


----------



## Twilight Sky

I'm bummed about Bree's retirement because it pretty much paves the way for Tom Brady to be the all time leader in all the QB stats that matter, which I feel is the only reason he keeps playing(because of Brees). Nevertheless, he was a prolific quarterback(and glad I got his football card lool).


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Rankles75 said:


> Not massively enthused with the signings of Jarrad Davis and Corey Davis, but love that we managed to sign Carl Lawson. Missing out on both Joe Thuney and Corey Linsley is a massive L though, had to get at least one of them.


Dude I like Corey Davis' heart and blocking, he is a solid #2 receiver.

He's good for one horrendous drop a game and he disappears about every three games. I think you will like him when push comes to shove but at that contract? Wow.

Lawson was a nice snag, lots of Titans fans wanted him over Dupree.


----------



## Rankles75

Wow, wild day in the NFL today, with Miami trading down in the first round and then back up just a few minutes later, accruing some valuable future Draft capital and still leaving themselves in position to take a playmaker. Full details of the trades:

San Francisco sends #12, a 2022 1st, a 2022 3rd and a 2023 1st to Miami for pick #3.

Miami sends #12, a 4th rounder and a 2022 1st to Philadelphia for #6 and a 5th rounder.

So, San Francisco are now in position to take their QB of the future (likely Trey Lance), Miami can still get one of Ja’Marr Chase, DeVonta Smith or Kyle Pitts, and Philadelphia will likely have three 1st rounders next year.


----------



## Rankles75

First round Mock-version 2.0

*1. Jacksonville Jaguars-Trevor Lawrence QB*

As big a gimme as it gets. The Jags are probably still pinching themselves that the Jets threw away their shot at Lawrence.

*2. N.Y Jets-Zach Wilson QB*

Having ruined Sam Darnold, the Jets set their sights on their next victim.

*3. San Francisco 49ers-Trey Lance QB*

The 49ers didn’t trade up to #3 for *Mac Jones*. Could easily be *Justin Fields* here, but Lance seems more likely.

*4. Atlanta Falcons-Kyle Pitts TE*

I don’t think Atlanta goes QB here, and I’m not sure anyone gives up the kind of haul required to move up to this spot. Pitts will be a matchup nightmare inside or outside for the Falcons.

*5. Cincinnati Bengals-Penei Sewell OT*

The signing of Riley Reiff doesn’t change my thinking here. Cincinnati *has* to do a better job of protecting Joe Burrow, and Sewell will be a big step in the right direction.

*6. Miami Dolphins-Ja’Marr Chase WR*

Should be a no-brainer pick for the Dolphins, who need to improve Tua’s supporting cast.

*7. Detroit Lions-Jaylen Waddle WR*

Detroit are still being linked with QBs, but they have next to nothing at WR. Waddle would give them a breakaway threat, both as a WR and a replacement for Jamal Agnew on returns.

*8. Carolina Panthers-Justin Fields QB*

Possibility the Panthers swap places with Detroit, to make sure they’re not gazumped. Either way, the Panthers get their QB of the future who will be starting sooner than later.

*9. New England Patriots (trade with Denver)-Mac Jones QB*

The Patriots move up into the top 10 for Jones, who gets a year to watch and learn as Cam Newton holds the fort.

*10. Dallas Cowboys-Patrick Surtain CB*

The Cowboys have little choice but to address their feeble secondary early in the Draft. With *Caleb Farley’s* back issues likely to cause him to drop, Surtain looks to be the consensus #1 CB in this class.

*11. N.Y Giants-DeVonta Smith WR*

The Giants will think long and hard about taking *Rashawn Slater* here, but ultimately find it impossible to pass on Smith. No more excuses for Danny Dimes.

*12. Philadelphia Eagles-Micah Parsons LB*

Having narrowly missed out on the big 3 WRs, Philadelphia instead “settles” for probably the best all-round LB in this class.

*13. L.A Chargers-Rashawn Slater OT*

Improving the protection for Justin Herbert is a must for the Chargers, who would sprint to the podium if Slater drops to them.

*14. Minnesota Vikings-Alijah Vera-Tucker G*

Offensive Line remains a serious issue for the Vikings. Vera-Tucker would be a day one starter, and has the versatility to slot in at either Guard or Tackle.

*15. Denver Broncos (trade with New England)-Jeremiah Owusu-Koramoah LB*

Denver trades down and still manages to address one of its biggest needs, namely a LB who other teams won’t victimise in the passing game. In a Division that features two of the best pass catching TE’s in the game, Koramoah immediately becomes a key part of Denver’s Defense.

*16. Arizona Cardinals-Jaycee Horn CB*

With Patrick Peterson now in Minnesota, and a lack of depth in the secondary, Arizona find themselves in an excellent position with two of the top three CBs still on the board. Horn gets the vote because of *Caleb Farley’s* health concerns.

*17. Las Vegas Raiders-Christian Darrisaw OT*

After the Raiders’ surprising OL purge, it seems likely they will target at least one early in this Draft. Darrisaw could easily go higher than this, and the Raiders would have little hesitation in taking him if he fell to this pick.

*18. Miami Dolphins-Kwity Paye EDGE*

Although a RB like *Najee Harris* or *Travis Etienne* could be an option, I think Miami will target the position on day 2, and instead look to bolster their pass rush here. Paye’s scheme versatility gives him the edge over the other potential targets.

*19.Washington-Zaven Collins LB*

Washington has few glaring needs, and isn’t in a position to get one of the top QBs, so they may well address a LB corps lacking in star power. Collins is an athletic freak who is equally adept stopping the run or rushing the passer.

*20.Chicago Bears-Caleb Farley CB*

If Farley’s health red flags cause him to drop, it’s unlikely he gets past the Bears. Farley should quickly break the starting lineup, and allow Jaylon Johnson to move inside to the slot.

*21.Indianapolis Colts-Teven Jenkins OT*

The Colts could easily go WR or edge rusher here, but I believe they will attempt to fill the hole left by Anthony Castonzo’s retirement. Jenkins and Quenton Nelson would form an imposing pairing on the left side of the Colts’ line.

*22.Tennessee Titans-Rashod Bateman WR*

Tennessee’s receiving corps sustained several hits in FA and Bateman, who is largely considered to be the best WR after the “big 3”, would be an excellent fit across from A.J Brown.

*23.N.Y Jets-Creed Humphrey C*

The Jets’ interior OL was a trainwreck last season, and has barely been addressed in FA. Humphrey should immediately step into the starting lineup and provide a solid upgrade.

*24.Pittsburgh Steelers-Najee Harris RB*

The Steelers have a tradition as a strong running team, but they fell well short of their usual standard in 2020, and seemed to lose all confidence in their running game late in the season. Harris is the best RB in this class and would help them regain their identity.

*25.Jacksonville Jaguars-Christian Barmore DT*

Although the Jags could go Offense again here, they have a glaring need at both Safety and Defensive Tackle. *Trevon Moehrig* would be a solid pick, but I expect them to take Barmore to shore up their leaky run Defense.

*26.Cleveland Browns-Gregory Rousseau EDGE*

With the top LBs off the board, I expect the Browns to add a pass rusher to pair with Myles Garrett. It’s hard to get a handle on when Rousseau will be taken, but I don’t see him dropping any further than this.

*27.Baltimore Ravens-Jaelan Phillips EDGE*

Despite the signing of Sammy Watkins, I think Baltimore will target a WR in the first couple of rounds. For their first rounder though, I believe they’ll go with an edge rusher after losing Matt Judon and Yannick Ngakoue in the offseason. Phillips only drops this far because of his worrying history of concussions.

*28. New Orleans Saints-Terrace Marshall WR*

Emmanuel Sanders’ departure leaves the now Drew Brees-less Saints with little other than Michael Thomas at WR. Marshall would provide the new QB with a reliable, chain-moving target.

*29.Green Bay Packers-Greg Newsome CB*

The Packers could make a move for an OL or WR here, but their secondary is also in need of an upgrade. Newsome looks to be a great fit in Green Bay’s Defense, and should quickly supplant Kevin King.

*30.Buffalo Bills-Eric Stokes CB*

Stokes was a highly rated prospect even before running a blazing fast 4.25 40 at his Pro Day. He’s now very much in the first round picture, and Buffalo looks a good landing spot for him as they look for a reliable corner to pair with Tre’Davious White.

*31.Kansas City Chiefs-Samuel Cosmi OT*

The Chiefs’ Super Bowl failure was largely down to both starting OT’s being out injured, with the Bucs’ pass rush overwhelming their makeshift OL. Somewhat surprisingly, KC then released both Eric Fisher and Mitchell Schwartz and instead shored up their interior OL in FA. However, this looks a deep OT class, and Cosmi should quickly find his way into the starting lineup.

*32.Tampa Bay Buccaneers-Azeez Ojulari EDGE*

The Bucs somehow managed to keep all their big name FA’s, and as a result they have no glaring holes. With Jason Pierre-Paul getting up there in years, and a shortage of quality depth on the edge, Ojulari can cut his teeth as a situational pass rusher early on before eventually replacing JPP as a full-time starter.


----------



## Rankles75

All the best to Sam Darnold, who finally escapes the Jets cesspit and now has a realistic chance to succeed in Carolina.


----------



## Freelancer

The Steelers just extended Tomlin for another 3 years. 3 playoff wins in 11 years, he's earned it...........


----------



## Extremelyunderrated




----------



## American_Nightmare

I expect Rodgers to somehow end up on the Pats.


----------



## Twilight Sky

Green Bay is making a big mistake..

Anyway, anyone else here a football card collector..? I was just thinking about mine, and it's funny. The only card I have out of about 400 players that _isn't_ retired is Tom Brady. x_x


----------



## Strike Force

Extremelyunderrated said:


> View attachment 100497


Chad Johnson as a Great Value Brand Woj warms my cold heart. I love it.


American_Nightmare said:


> I expect Rodgers to somehow end up on the Pats.


That'd be...._interesting_, but I don't see it. All signs point to Belichick hitting a quasi-reset button on the roster with all the free agents and the first-round QB, and I don't see how Rodgers, who turns 38 in December, fits those long-term plans.

They tried the band-aid last year with Cam and it was an abject disaster. Sure, Rodgers is *far* better than Cam, but it's more likely that he ages out in a few years than continues on in perpetuity like Brady.


Twilight Sky said:


> Green Bay is making a big mistake..


Rodgers is also a spoiled, genuinely kinda weird dude, so I don't put full blame on them.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Julio Jones to Titans? Could be a big move.


----------



## Rankles75

GL said:


> Julio Jones to Titans? Could be a big move.


Would be a decent landing spot for him, looks like they and the Patriots are the current favourites.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

It feels like this is getting drawn out because the Titans have the best offer out there and the Falcons are holding out for a first.


----------



## Rankles75

Julio Jones to Tennessee for a 2nd rounder and likely either a 5th or an exchange of picks. Always seemed the most likely landing spot for him.


----------



## Twilight Sky

GL said:


> It feels like this is getting drawn out because the Titans have the best offer out there and the Falcons are holding out for a first.


Because they knew anything other than a first round pick was a shitty trade deal. Julio wanted out though, so it was either trade him, or he was likely gonna pull a Bell and hold out. Falcons got nothing out of this, those picks don't mean squat and wont produce anybody notably. Between Ryan and Julio, we were VERY lucky and it sucks that luck didn't pay off.. While they were done ever since the biggest fuck up in NFL history, they truly are way back to Jeff George levels of play now. Atlanta is done, probably forever. As a Georgian, I want Arthur Blank to get his ass out too but I know that ain't happening.

Honestly, I'm so mad right now, I almost want the whole fucking team to just get the fuck on and Georgia has no football team.

Bah, we were alright with Dan Reeves. Mike didn't do anything, Dan was used up in Seattle and I don't know who the hell this new HC is. Atlanta forever has a shit defense which always brings the team down, but hey, SOMEBODY never spends money on the defense. Why we can't get big name players to our team other than LUCK? Because big name players know the road to the Super Bowl doesn't begin with Atlanta.


----------



## Jamescaws

_Tom Brady celebrates his 44th Birthday today._


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Was his cake deflated? Lolololllolol 

🍿


----------



## Ghost Lantern

I am really pumped about this season. 

I think it's wide open and that is fun.

There's about ten teams with legit SB chances.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Watching Titans vs Falcons....don't care that it's backups vs backups...it's still football.


----------



## Twilight Sky

Falcons need a new damn owner honestly.

Anyway, I hope the Tim Tebow era is done for good. The guy cannot play, period.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Every year a team no one suspects has a dramatic improvement or great run in the postseason.

Who do you think it will be this year?

I think it will be the Carolina Panthers


----------



## Rankles75

GL said:


> Every year a team no one suspects has a dramatic improvement or great run in the postseason.
> 
> Who do you think it will be this year.
> 
> I think it will be the Carolina Panthers


Well, the 49ers should have a big bounce back season after an injury plagued 2020. Atlanta could win 4-5 more games if they get some NFL calibre play from their Defense. In the AFC, New England’s FA splurge could see them back in SB contention if they find some consistency at QB.

Fucking sucks that the Jets lost Carl Lawson for the season yesterday. I’m not exactly expecting big things from us this year, but Lawson was one of the players I was really looking forward to watching for us.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Go raiders just win baby!!


----------



## Lady Eastwood

I can say with confidence that Minshew to Philly today was a bit of a shocker, did not expect that. Philly still gonna eat dick, though


----------



## Rankles75

Catalanotto said:


> I can say with confidence that Minshew to Philly today was a bit of a shocker, did not expect that. Philly still gonna eat dick, though


Probably a better QB than Hurts, at this point anyway, and only cost a conditional 6th rounder. But yeah, Philly are definitely going to eat dick. My Jets might even finally beat them this year… 🙃


----------



## Rankles75

Roster cutdown day in the NFL day, and things just livened up with New England cutting Cam Newton. Didn’t look likely to start, but shocked they flat out released him. Couldn’t even trade him for a conditional pick?


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Another day closer to regular season, LETS GO COWBOYS ⭐


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Catalanotto said:


> Another day closer to regular season, LETS GO COWBOYS ⭐


Cat you of all people are a Cowboys fan?

This confuses me.

Here I thought you were anti establishment, and rules be darned. lol

I mean I pegged you as a small market fan, rebellious and angry. Don't get me wrong we like who we like.

Oh well.

Titanup! One week till kickoff.

I am seriously curious @Catalanotto what are your other favorite American major sports teams if you even care? NBA, NHL?

I saw that you were a Yankees fan.....again confusing, no offense.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

GL said:


> Cat you of all people are a Cowboys fan?
> 
> This confuses me.
> 
> Here I thought you were anti establishment, and rules be darned. lol
> 
> I mean I pegged you as a small market fan, rebellious and angry. Don't get me wrong we like who we like.
> 
> Oh well.
> 
> Titanup! One week till kickoff.
> 
> I am seriously curious @Catalanotto what are your other favorite American major sports teams if you even care? NBA, NHL?
> 
> I saw that you were a Yankees fan.....again confusing, no offense.


I’m from NY so I was born a Yankees fan. My dad is from England and has a cousin in Texas so his team is Dallas, I followed suit, been a fan since the 80’s.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

I don't understand the media's love affair with the Colts?

I mean I think they are the most likely team to take a major step back.

Sure they have a great defense but Wentz is a huge question mark. They are spotted four wins with the Texans and Jags in their division, but I don't see where the other 6 wins come from to make the playoffs.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

In your opinion, in order, rank the ten most likely teams to win the Super Bowl this year?

@Rankles75 just primarily asking you since you and I are the only here often.

1. Kansas City Chiefs: Easily the ones to beat
2. Tampa Bay Buccaneers: Just so hard to repeat, can they stay injury free?
3. Buffalo Bills: If Josh Allen takes another step forward the Bills will be for real.
4. Los Angeles Rams: That offense might be unstoppable
5. Tennessee Titans: If the defense improves at all, I mean, at all, they will be a legit contender.
6. Green Bay Packers: Motivated Rogers
7. Cleveland Browns: I actually think they regress a little.
8. Baltimore Ravens: Just never going to have a great chance to win a Super Bowl with Lamar.
9. Seattle Seahawks: They have a punchers chance with Wilson but they just are not a complete team.
10. San Francisco 49ers: I am not drinking the kool-aide


----------



## Jamescaws

Catalanotto said:


> Another day closer to regular season, LETS GO COWBOYS ⭐


_The defending champs open their season at home against a star studded offense.

Lets go Buccaneers

 _


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Robert Macie said:


> _The defending champs open their season at home against a star studded offense.
> 
> Lets go Buccaneers
> 
> _


I shall give you a thumbs up for this, excluding the last line


----------



## Rankles75

Season predictions:


*AFC East*

Bills 12-5 (3)
Patriots 10-7 (7)
Dolphins 9-8
Jets 5-12

*AFC North*

Ravens 13-4 (2)
Browns 12-5 (5)
Steelers 10-7 (6)
Bengals 6-11

*AFC South*

Titans 11-6 (4)
Colts 9-8
Jaguars 6-11
Texans 2-15

*AFC West*

Chiefs 13-4 (1)
Chargers 10-7
Raiders 8-9
Broncos 7-9

*NFC East*

Cowboys 10-7 (4)
WFT 9-8 (7)
Giants 5-12
Eagles 4-13

*NFC North*

Packers 13-4 (1)
Vikings 9-8
Bears 6-11
Lions 4-13

*NFC South*

Buccaneers 12-5 (2)
Saints 9-8
Falcons 6-11
Panthers 5-12

*NFC West*

Seahawks 11-6 (3)
49ers 10-7 (5)
Rams 9-8 (6)
Cardinals 7-10

*AFC Wild Card*

*Ravens* v Patriots 
*Bills* v Steelers
Titans v *Browns

NFC Wild Card*

*Buccaneers* v WFT
*Seahawks* v Rams
Cowboys v *49ers

AFC Divisional Playoffs*

*Chiefs* v Browns
*Ravens* v Bills

*NFC Divisional Playoffs*

*Packers* v 49ers
Buccaneers v *Seahawks

AFC Championship Game*

*Chiefs* v Ravens

*NFC Championship Game*

*Packers* v Seahawks

*Super Bowl LVI*

*Chiefs* v Packers


----------



## Rankles75

Sorry @GL, mentions are massively hit and miss on here so only just seen your post.

1. Kansas City-Risk of them having a SB hangover, but they massively improved their OL in the offseason and remain ridiculously loaded on Offense.

2. Green Bay-The Bucs have a stronger roster, but I just feel Aaron Rodgers is going to Super Saiyan this year and carry them to the SB in what may well be his last year as a Packer. Would be a coin flip game imo between them and the Chiefs.

3. Tampa Bay-I thought they’d be able to keep a decent number of their key FA’s in the offseason, but they somehow managed to keep ALL of them. On top of that, they’ve still got the third greatest QB of all time, Tom Brady, and you never bet against any team he’s on.

4. Baltimore-Their limitations keep getting shown up in the Playoffs, but I just have a gut feeling the pieces could fall into place for them this season. Losing J.K Dobbins so close to the start of the season was a massive blow though.

5. Buffalo-Much as it pains me to say it, the Bills are primed to be contenders for several years to come. Think Josh Allen has a massive season (OPOY), though I’m not at all convinced by their running game and their Defense can blow hot and cold.

6. Seattle-Think they’re still the best team in the NFC West, the toughest Division in the NFL, but they’ll need a big improvement from their Defense to seriously contend.

7. San Francisco-Made the SB two years ago, then had a ridiculous run of bad luck with injuries last season. No way they can be that unlucky again, so every chance they are there or thereabouts.

8. L.A Rams-Not as high on them as some, but Matthew Stafford gives them a big upgrade at QB and they have the best Defensive player in Football in Aaron Donald. Think their window is closing fast, but they’re a threat for now.

9. Cleveland-Hate Baker Mayfield, but this is the most stacked roster the Browns have had since the mid-80’s.

10. Pittsburgh-Looked like they might go unbeaten last season until they collapsed down the stretch, ending with a humiliating defeat to divisional rivals Cleveland in the Playoffs. Their running game, so often a strength, was a trainwreck last year, but the Drafting of Najee Harris should see a dramatic improvement there and take the pressure off a declining Ben Roethlisberger.


----------



## Jamescaws

Catalanotto said:


> I shall give you a thumbs up for this, excluding the last line


----------



## Jamescaws

Dallas Cowboys are the most valuable NFL team at $6.9 billion, making it the most valuable sports franchise in the world.


----------



## Jamescaws




----------



## Rankles75

Not expecting a particularly close curtain raiser tonight. We saw in February what that Bucs pass rush can do against an injury hit OL, and I doubt it’ll be much different tonight. And the Cowboys’ Defense isn’t good enough to stop Brady and co. 34-17 Bucs.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Absolutely crying, I can’t believe we actually got 2 touchdowns in 1 game lmfaoo GO COWBOYS, cut Z though, worst kicker ever!


----------



## Rankles75

I remember when Greg the Leg was one of the best in the league. Sad when good kickers go to shit. Sending him out there for a 60 yarder was just idiotic by fraud McCarthy though.


----------



## Jamescaws

Catalanotto said:


> Absolutely crying, I can’t believe we actually got 2 touchdowns in 1 game lmfaoo GO COWBOYS, cut Z though, worst kicker ever!


_You scored 3 touchdowns.. Cooper scored 2, Lamb scored 1._


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Robert Macie said:


> _You scored 3 touchdowns.. Cooper scored 2, Lamb scored 1._


Yes, my post was before the third one lol 

What a great game, just need a kicker.


----------



## Jamescaws

Catalanotto said:


> What a great game


_Yes, it was.. Dallas Cowboys look good this year even though they are 0-1_


----------



## Rankles75

Cowboys can put up a big score on anyone with that Offense, providing Dak stays healthy. Problem is their Defense is garbage and McCarthy is a mediocre HC. Definitely going to have some high scoring games this season.


----------



## Jamescaws

_What game is everyone watching Sunday? I am gonna tune into the Philadelphia Eagles vs. Falcons game.. Eagles are going 1-0!_


----------



## Lm2

Robert Macie said:


> _What game is everyone watching Sunday? I am gonna tune into the Philadelphia Eagles vs. Falcons game.. Eagles are going 1-0!_


watching the Lions vs 49ers
Lets go Lions( we are going 0-1) l


----------



## Jamescaws

Lm2 said:


> Lets go Lions( we are going 0-1) l


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Robert Macie said:


> _What game is everyone watching Sunday? I am gonna tune into the Philadelphia Eagles vs. Falcons game.. Eagles are going 1-0!_


I'll be watching Titans vs Cards


----------



## Jamescaws

GL said:


> I'll be watching Titans vs Cards


_Who you want to win?_


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Robert Macie said:


> _Who you want to win?_


Titans


----------



## Jamescaws

GL said:


> Titans


_Reynolds, Hudson and Ficken are all questionable for the Titans, brother._


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Robert Macie said:


> _Reynolds, Hudson and Ficken are all questionable for the Titans, brother._


None are huge losses.


----------



## Jamescaws




----------



## Lady Eastwood

Browns

I don’t give a damn about any team but the Cowboys however, Baker is my man🥰


----------



## Jamescaws

Catalanotto said:


> Browns
> 
> I don’t give a damn about any team but the Cowboys however, Baker is my man🥰


_Dallas played a good game. If their Week 2 game is televised, I am gonna watch._


----------



## DUSTY 74

…


----------



## Rankles75

DUSTY 74 said:


> Regular Season predictions
> 
> Baltimore 12-5
> Cleveland 11-6
> Pittsburgh 9-8
> Cincinnati 7-10
> 
> Tennessee 11-6
> Indy 7-10
> Jax 5-12
> Houston 1-16
> 
> New England 13-4
> Buffalo 13-4
> Miami 9-8
> New York 4-13
> 
> Kansas City 14-3
> Los Angelos 10-7
> Oakland 6-11
> Denver 5-12
> 
> Green Bay 12-5
> Chicago 8-9
> Minnesota 5-12
> Detroit 2-15
> 
> Tampa Bay 12-5
> New Orleans 12-5
> atlanta 7-120
> Carolina 4-13
> 
> Washington 9-8
> Dallas 9-8
> New York 8-9
> Philly 3-14
> 
> San Francisco 13-4
> Los Angelos 123-5
> Seattle 11-6
> Arizona 8-9


Don’t think that the Rams are good enough to win *that* many games! Also don’t think Atlanta are *that* bad… 😋


----------



## DUSTY 74

…


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Robert Macie said:


>


Brown is playing, none of the others even start.

Kickers can be replaced


----------



## Jamescaws

NASHVILLE – Just a few days into training camp this year, it was clear that Tennessee Titans wide receiver A.J. Brown both looked – and felt – better than ever.

He’d undergone minor surgery *on both knees* during the offseason yet was running circles around Titans defensive backs.

“I’m so comfortable,” Brown *said at the end of July*. “I feel like I can do whatever I want to do when I want to do it. My confidence is just through the roof.”

So, it was a little surprising to see Brown sit out a number of practices as training camp wore on, making observers wonder whether those absences were part of a maintenance plan or whether he’d suffered some type of new setback.

He didn’t quite clear up that issue on Friday. But the good news for Titans fans is that – for the second day in a row – Brown was a full practice participant, and afterward pronounced himself ready to go for Sunday’s opener against Arizona.


----------



## Jamescaws




----------



## DUSTY 74

Standings aside where my 💰 will be
Over/Under Win Totals this Season

Bills +11.5
Patriots +9
Dolphins -9.5
Jets +6

Browns +10.5 ✔🎟
Ravens +11 or even
Steeler +8.5
Bengals-6.5

Titans +9
Colts -8.5
Jaguars -6.5
Texans -4

Chiefs +12.5✔🎟
Chargers +9.5
Broncos -8.5
Raiders -7

Cowboys +9.5
Washington +8.5
Giants +7
Eagles -6.5

Packers +10.5
Vikings +8.5
Bears +7.5
Lions -5

Bucs +11.5✔🎟
Saints -9
Panthers +7.5
Falcons -7.5

Rams +10.5✔🎟
Seahawks +10 Russell Wilson MVP🏆
Niners -10.5
Cardinals - 8.5

✔Championship Game Matchups


----------



## DUSTY 74

My Leans Week 1 
Falcons -3.5
Panthers wins Jets +3.5
Charger -1
Niners -7.5
Bills win Steelers +6.5
Seattle -2.5
Vikings win Bengals +3.5
Jax -3
Titans -3
Patriots -2.5 but feels closer
Broncos -2.5 but feels closer
Packers -4
Chiefs win browns +6
Rams -7.5
Ravens -9.5


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Drinking a margarita watching football, boy, did I miss football.


----------



## DUSTY 74

Catalanotto said:


> Drinking a margarita watching football, boy, did I miss football.


Top Notch Profile pic by the way


----------



## Jamescaws

_I am drinking a Pepsi and watching the Eagles game.. Falcons are looking good, just like the Cowboys!_


----------



## Jamescaws




----------



## Rankles75

New season, same old Jets…


----------



## Jamescaws




----------



## Jamescaws




----------



## Ghost Lantern

Hopefully this is an outlier, and we are not this bad.

Oh well


----------



## Jamescaws

*NASHVILLE –* This much we know for sure after Sunday: The Titans aren't going undefeated.

OK, we also know this: A whole lot of improvements are needed after an abysmal performance in Week One.

The Titans got off to a brutal start in the regular season opener against the Arizona Cardinals, and things never got any better in a 38-13 loss before 67,216 fans at Nissan Stadium.

Offensively, the Titans had trouble protecting quarterback Ryan Tannehill, and the football.

Defensively, the Titans had trouble getting off the field, and keeping the Cardinals from scoring.

On special teams, the Titans had miscues in the kicking game.

It all added up to an ugly loss to start the season.

After the Cardinals took a 3-0 lead on a 34-yard field goal by kicker Matt Prater, things got worse in a hurry.

On Tennessee's next play, Tannehill was sacked by Cardinals linebacker Chandler Jones, and he lost the ball in the process. Arizona's Corey Peters recovered it and returned in to the one-yard line. Then, Cardinals quarterback Kyler Murray connected with receiver DeAndre Hopkins for a five-yard touchdown to give Arizona a 10-0 lead with 8:11 left in the first quarter.

It was a sign of things to come.

The Cardinals made it 17-0 with 10:59 left in the second quarter another Murray-to-Hopkins touchdown toss, this one from 17 yards out.

The Titans, meanwhile, struggled to get anything going on offense, as Tannehill was sacked three times early, and running back Derrick Henry found little room to run until the second half, when things were one-sided. Tannehill was sacked five times in the contest by Jones, and six times overall.

The Titans finally got something going midway through the second quarter, and they capped on an 11-play, 75-yard scoring drive with a one-yard touchdown run by Tannehill. The PAT was missed by new kicker Michael Badgley, however, so it was 17-6 Cardinals with 6:50 left in the second quarter.

But the good vibes didn't last long, as the Cardinals took the ball straight down the field and stretched the lead to 24-6 on a two-yard touchdown run by Murray. To make matters worse, Badgley missed a 46-yard field goal in the waning seconds of the first half, and the Cardinals led 24-6 at the break.

The Titans started the second half with some fire, sparked by safety Kevin Byard's interception in Arizona territory.

The Titans quickly turned that into points, as Tannehill connected with receiver A.J. Brown for a 13-yard touchdown to cut the lead to 24-13 with 12:55 remaining in the third quarter.

But once again, it fizzled quickly, as the Cardinals drove the field again and scored on a 26-yard touchdown pass from Murray to Christian Kirk to make it 31-13 with 10:40 left in the third quarter.

After another Tannehill sack and fumble, the Cardinals were in business once again late in the third quarter.

And, once again, they cashed it in for points, this time with an 11-yard touchdown pass from Tannehill to Kirk, which made it 38-13.

The Titans travel to Seattle to face the Seahawks next Sunday.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Yeah I watched it @Robert Macie.


----------



## Jamescaws

GL said:


> Yeah I watched it @Robert Macie.


_Titans are saying, "We are not trying to find any excuses or make any, we just have to play better"_


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Robert Macie said:


> _Titans are saying, "We are not trying to find any excuses or make any, we just have to play better"_


Yep I am glad they are owning it. We absolutley sucked today. I will say you can always count on the Titans to lay a major egg at least once a season. It's just usually not the first game lol.

But this team got a major wake up call.

Next week will be a tough climb. Traditionally the Titans ALWAYS rebound from these loses. However we have also sucked on the West Coast traditionally.

I am guessing Titans are 0-2 and then things turn around.


----------



## Jamescaws

GL said:


> Yep I am glad they are owning it. We absolutley sucked today. I will say you can always count on the Titans to lay a major egg at least once a season. It's just usually not the first game lol.
> 
> But this team got a major wake up call.
> 
> Next week will be a tough climb. Traditionally the Titans ALWAYS rebound from these loses. However we have also sucked on the West Coast traditionally.
> 
> I am guessing Titans are 0-2 and then things turn around.


_Yes, brother, next week the Titans travel to Seattle to face the Seahawks.. Seahawks beat the Indianapolis Colts today so they are 1-0_


----------



## $Dolladrew$

RAIDERS!!!!!!!

derek carr is a beast and the revamped defense looks much better,still spotty at times but much better overall. 

What a rollercoaster of a game.....Raiders 1-0 let's go!!!


----------



## Rankles75

Wow, didn’t see that coming! Some big teams crashing and burning this week.


----------



## Jamescaws

$Dolladrew$ said:


> RAIDERS!!!!!!!
> 
> derek carr is a beast and the revamped defense looks much better,still spotty at times but much better overall.
> 
> What a rollercoaster of a game.....Raiders 1-0 let's go!!!


_Damn. I missed a good Monday Night Football game. I am going to have to pay attention to the Raiders and the Ravens








_


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Robert Macie said:


> _Damn. I missed a good Monday Night Football game. I am going to have to pay attention to the Raiders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


They did everything they could to lose man.....haha!!!

We were down 14-0 at one point and the Raiders of old would have collapsed but we hung around. Waller,Edwards, ruggs really took forever to get going and Jacob's playing injured limited everything.

Some how we went score for score with the Ravens and somewhat held The QB on check to where we tied and went to overtime.

We win the coin toss proceed to easily get to the redzone with a beautiful pass for a td......or so we think ....literally ppl are celebrating everyone walking off field, call comes from NY reciever rules short of the goaline spotted at the 1yrd line...everyones called back on the field. Then boom false start, then we throw the pick in the endzone ......I'm thinking for sure it's game over.....

Then the raiders after allowing a few bad plays for yardage get a strip sack!!!!! Carr throws a short pass to line up the kicker and they send out the FG unit for the win.......but no one was watching the clock....raiders get a delay if game penalty knocking them out of Fg range......carr comes back out and instead of going for a few yards to get back in Fg range he hits a wide open zay jones for the game winning TD!!!


What a game man.....


----------



## Jamescaws

$Dolladrew$ said:


> They did everything they could to lose man.....haha!!!
> 
> We were down 14-0 at one point and the Raiders of old would have collapsed but we hung around. Waller,Edwards, ruggs really took forever to get going and Jacob's playing injured limited everything.
> 
> Some how we went score for score with the Ravens and somewhat held The QB on check to where we tied and went to overtime.
> 
> We win the coin toss proceed to easily get to the redzone with a beautiful pass for a td......or so we think ....literally ppl are celebrating everyone walking off field, call comes from NY reciever rules short of the goaline spotted at the 1yrd line...everyones called back on the field. Then boom false start, then we throw the pick in the endzone ......I'm thinking for sure it's game over.....
> 
> Then the raiders after allowing a few bad plays for yardage get a strip sack!!!!! Carr throws a short pass to line up the kicker and they send out the FG unit for the win.......but no one was watching the clock....raiders get a delay if game penalty knocking them out of Fg range......carr comes back out and instead of going for a few yards to get back in Fg range he hits a wide open zay jones for the game winning TD!!!
> 
> 
> What a game man.....


_Yes, I missed a good game, as I said above.








_


----------



## Ghost Lantern

So anyone else pick the Ravens in their eliminator challenge? LOL.

I am out in week one. That's what I get for saving the Lions and selecting the Ratbirds.


----------



## Jamescaws

_I missed the Ravens game on Monday night <sad>_


----------



## Jamescaws

_New York Giants game is not televised tonight. I hate that. It is on the NFL Network._


----------



## Big Booty Bex

$Dolladrew$ said:


> RAIDERS!!!!!!!
> 
> derek carr is a beast and the revamped defense looks much better,still spotty at times but much better overall.
> 
> What a rollercoaster of a game.....Raiders 1-0 let's go!!!


My spider sense started tingling along with sensing a great disturbance in the force, and sure enough I click the thread and see the fucking Raiders were mentioned! I'm coming for you @$Dolladrew$!


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Big Booty Bex said:


> My spider sense started tingling along with sensing a great disturbance in the force, and sure enough I click the thread and see the fucking Raiders were mentioned! I'm coming for you @$Dolladrew$!
> 
> View attachment 108434


If you a rams fan not sure why the raiders bother you?


----------



## Big Booty Bex

$Dolladrew$ said:


> If you a rams fan not sure why the raiders bother you?


Oh my cousin, she loves the Raiders but doesn't like the Rams and we fight all the time. It's natural for the Raiders to be my enemy lmao.

I'm just busting your chops, bro. No hate.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Big Booty Bex said:


> Oh my cousin, she loves the Raiders but doesn't like the Rams and we fight all the time. It's natural for the Raiders to be my enemy lmao.


It's ok my father in law loves the rams we talk crap all the time. Us winning in preseason was great for me Haha!!


----------



## Big Booty Bex

$Dolladrew$ said:


> It's ok my father in law loves the rams we talk crap all the time. Us winning in preseason was great for me Haha!!


That's awesome man. Whenever my family gets together we always have fun talking shit. A lot of my family members like different teams in the NHL, NFL, NBA etc. Like my Uncle likes the Detroit Lions, so I told my Uncle last week "I spotted one person in the stands in the Lions vs. Colts game a few weeks back, when did you fly to Detroit?" he replied in text "Fuck you.".


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Big Booty Bex said:


> That's awesome man. Whenever my family gets together we always have fun talking shit. A lot of my family members like different teams in the NHL, NFL, NBA etc. Like my Uncle likes the Detroit Lions, so I told my Uncle last week "I spotted one person in the stands in the Lions vs. Colts game a few weeks back, when did you fly to Detroit?" he replied in text "Fuck you.".


Yep that's what sports fans do. There are certain teams I just loathe. But I understand folks like who they like. I like to push back but it is never serious.

I even like some Colts fans.


----------



## Rankles75

Wow, such a Giants way to lose a game…


----------



## Jamescaws

Rankles75 said:


> Wow, such a Giants way to lose a game…


----------



## Jamescaws

That was a sucky loss, can’t believe we score 29, no turnovers, and still lose.


----------



## Rankles75

Robert Macie said:


> That was a sucky loss, can’t believe we score 29, no turnovers, and still lose.


Dodgy holding penalty to negate a TD, Slayton dropping a wide open TD and Lawrence jumping offside on the FG at the end and giving Washington another chance. Horrible way to lose.


----------



## Jamescaws

The season is not over, it is too early for that. Lets see what the Eagles do against 49ers and what the Cowboys can do against the Chargers before we say the season is over. 

Clearly the Falcons game is a must win game, I am so pissed off at this team I am not going to watch it. It is going to take a while to get over this gut punch of a lost. We could have been in such a great position being 1-1 and then playing Atlanta to get to 2-1 and most likely tied for first. Instead bone headed mistake after bone headed mistake makes us 0-2, now we have to dig ourselves out of the hole we put ourselves in. 

Last season Joe Judge saw the offense was struggling he got involved and made it better. Now he needs to do the same with the defense. This is the defense that went into Seattle and shut them down, what happened to it? Lots of people on that coaching staff or making a lot of money to figure this out and correct it.

Now for the major positive out of this game, if not for a wide open Slayton dropping a ball that touched both of his hands and that bs holding call on DJ's touch down run, DJ would have had over 300 yards passing and 2 passing tds and over a 100 yards rushing and 2 rushing tds. Also remember he did this with Golladay and Toney still not fully integrated into the offense and no Engram. All three of those weapons will be a factor it simply just a matter of time. On top of this DJ did all of this against a top 10 defense on the road. 

DJ is getting better before our eyes, last week he was locked on his primary target then checked it down when it was not there. This game you saw him look over all his options before making the throw. So as much as we want to win the division and go to the playoffs, this season is really about answering this question, can DJ be our franchise QB. I am not going to say he is after one game, but no one who saw the game can't say he took the first real step sense his rookie year to show us he can be. He needs to show us more and I believe he shall. We are not going to be facing top 10 defenses every week.


----------



## Jamescaws

_What game is everyone watching today in Week 2?








_


----------



## Rankles75

Best game of the week is the Sunday nighter between the Chiefs and Ravens, although KC have won the last 4 in the series. Just hoping we don’t get beaten too badly in our home opener against the Patriots, and get an encouraging performance from our Offense.


----------



## Jamescaws

_Yes, brother. I will be watching the Kansas City game tomorrow night._


----------



## Rankles75

Fuck me, just when you think the Jets can’t possibly get any worse…


----------



## Jamescaws

Rankles75 said:


> Fuck me, just when you think the Jets can’t possibly get any worse…


_Hey brother, Jets ARE playing New England._


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Welp, in my fantasy league, I sat Rodgers and put in Winston, I hate myself greatly lol


----------



## $Dolladrew$

RAAAAAAIIIIIIDDDDDEEEEERRRRRRSSSS!!!!!

I shit a brick when Carr went down.....but he's a savage setting franchise records and showing everyone why he's a raider for life, Carr is elite. 

But the real story is the revamped defense holding up against legit offenses 2 weeks in a row dealing with more injuries but looking solid.

2-0 for the first time in back to back seasons since 1984......dolphins at home next week lets get it!!!!


----------



## Jamescaws

_Raiders will go 3-0 next week vs. Dolphins.. Buffalo Bills shut them out today!!_


----------



## Lady Eastwood

COWBOYS BAY BAY

1-1 woooo


----------



## Jamescaws

Since 2001, there may not have been a more frustrating AFC series for the Cowboys than with the Los Angeles Chargers. The Chargers, whether in San Diego or Los Angeles, have beaten the Cowboys in four of the last five meetings after Dallas took five of the first six contests. This week marks their first meeting since 2017, with neither roster looking remotely similar in many areas than four years ago.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Catalanotto said:


> COWBOYS BAY BAY
> 
> 1-1 woooo


Lmao FUCK YOU CHARGERS!!!!


----------



## Jamescaws




----------



## Rankles75

Catalanotto said:


> Welp, in my fantasy league, I sat Rodgers and put in Winston, I hate myself greatly lol


I left Kirk Cousins, Tyler Lockett, Bobby Wagner and Tyrann Mathieu on my bench…


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Fucking hell, man….I also had Pollard on the bench and he had a huge game today -_-


----------



## Rankles75

Catalanotto said:


> Fucking hell, man….I also had Pollard on the bench and he had a huge game today -_-


Yeah? Well I’ve been a Jets fan since 1985-86, so I automatically win any NFL hard luck story. Had my choice of any of 28 teams, and I pick one of a select few that haven’t at least made a Super Bowl since then, and are also responsible for the rise of Tom Brady and the fecking Patriots…


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Haha fuck you KC!!!


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Well,

I am not suprised the Titans responded well. They always respond well after a suprise loss. If the Titans are anything they are a team that always responds to bad performances. So FYI if you see the Titans get shocked, bet on them the next week with the points.

I however did not expect this win, mainly because the Titans are historically horrible on the West Coast.

They had something to prove today. They are a legit contender. They did not play like it last week.

In fact they should have won this game in regulation, so many bad calls in this game that directly led to erasing a touchdown and safety for the Titans.

Titans are a better team than the Seahawks.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Rankles75 said:


> 6. Seattle-Think they’re still the best team in the NFC West, the toughest Division in the NFL, but they’ll need a big improvement from their Defense to seriously contend.


Still think that?


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Rankles75 said:


> Yeah? Well I’ve been a Jets fan since 1985-86, so I automatically win any NFL hard luck story. Had my choice of any of 28 teams, and I pick one of a select few that haven’t at least made a Super Bowl since then, and are also responsible for the rise of Tom Brady and the fecking Patriots…


Oh boy, I am sorry to hear that lol


----------



## Jamescaws

GL said:


> Titans are a better team than the Seahawks.


_Titans are not a better team than the Seahawks








_


----------



## Lady Eastwood

What a wild Chiefs/Ravens game. Not gonna lie, I’m glad Baltimore won just to shut up my Chiefs friends


----------



## Rankles75

GL said:


> Still think that?


Over the course of the season, yeah. Bad loss yesterday from a couple of scores up, they’ve done that a few times in recent seasons from winning positions. Have to admit though, I’ve been impressed with the Rams so far. Will be interesting to see how they fare against the defending champions next week.


----------



## Jamescaws

_Patrick Mahomes said Kansas City was going undefeated this year._


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Robert Macie said:


> _Patrick Mahomes said Kansas City was going undefeated this year._


That's what arrogance does to you.....leaves you open for the Rude awakening. 

Mahomes is ridiculously talented but don't buy your own BS bruh.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

I will never understand the lack of respect for the Titans. Sure they laid an egg in week one, but week one in the NFL is always strange.

In 2019 the Titans beat the Cheifs in the regular season, beat the Brady led Patriots in the playoffs, and the 14-2 Ravens. Lost in the AFC title game after getting an early lead.
'
Lost to the Ravens last year in a tight game to go to the AFC championship. But somehow folks think they are not a contender.

I mean people actually picked the Colts to win the division?




Robert Macie said:


> _Titans are not a better team than the Seahawks_


So.....I am not sure how to respond. Either you are being sarcastic, or not.

I mean Titans just went into Seattle and won. On the road, after flying across country.


----------



## Jamescaws

_Titans won by 3.. Seahawks are a way better team._


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Titans get the Jacob Eason led Colts in week three.

An 0-2 "contending team" that starts a backup QB. They will be hungrey and playing for their playoff lives. The Titans are coming off a huge emotional win. This screams let down.

Gonna be honest, I would rather Wentz start. The Titans are notorious for laying an egg against backup quaterbacks.

Titans should win, but division games are always difficult becaue the teams are so familier.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Raiders vs dolphins.....definetly a classic trap game for us,in the past we'd fall apart here so let's see if we can buck the trend.

Dolphins quarterback situation is up in the air,meanwhile Carr is questionable.....but we know carrs playing unless it's broken lol.


Let's go raiders!!!!!


----------



## Jamescaws

_I hope the Carolina Panthers go 3-0 tonight








_


----------



## Jamescaws

The Panthers could be the 2021 party crasher based on the first 2 weeks. I'm very interesting how they keep playing especially on defense but looking at their schedule they could be 7-1 after 8 weeks. They were on my list of teams that could surprise this year and the way their defense is flying around I could see it. Don't look now but this could be a force to be reckon with if Darnold doesn't turn the ball over.


----------



## Rankles75

They’re playing against a Houston team many expect to get the #1 overall pick, and who will be starting a rookie QB tonight. If they’ve got anything about them, they’ll win.

Have to say, as a Jets fan, I hope Darnold is a success for them. He’s certainly in a better situation there than he ever was with us.


----------



## Jamescaws

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1441207051464568834
Looking at the Panther schedule, still think they will go around 9-8 and miss the playoffs, but the team is certainly on the rise.


----------



## TomahawkJock

I stan Mahomes.


----------



## TomahawkJock

$Dolladrew$ said:


> That's what arrogance does to you.....leaves you open for the Rude awakening.
> 
> Mahomes is ridiculously talented but don't buy your own BS bruh.


k bruh


----------



## $Dolladrew$

TomahawkJock said:


> k bruh


Yep he shouldn't be talking about going undefeated before you even play a game lol


----------



## Jamescaws

_What game is everyone watching today?








_


----------



## Jamescaws

On to Atlanta!

Despite all the doom and gloom being said and spread about the Giants, we are still only one game out of first place. In no way shape or form is the season over yet, not to mention this is the longest season in NFL history, there are plenty of games to be played.

Atlanta is the real must win game, WFT has to go on the road against the Bills, Cowboys and Eagles play against each other. All we have to do is beat Atlanta and we will be even with at least one and most likely two other teams in our division. If we lose at home on the day we are honoring Eli, I can see this be the beginning of the end of the Gettleman era (and possibly Judge as well).

The defense has to show us something. It is down right ludicrous that we have more talent in the secondary for it only to play this badly. If the current players can't implement the man press cover scheme Graham wants then he has to switch us back to the zone scheme. 

What I will be looking for from this game is improved play by the defense as well as getting Golladay and Toney more involved in the offense. If Judge is the coach I think he is these adjustments shall happen. 

Giants 27
Falcons 23


----------



## Rankles75

Robert Macie said:


> On to Atlanta!
> 
> Despite all the doom and gloom being said and spread about the Giants, we are still only one game out of first place. In no way shape or form is the season over yet, not to mention this is the longest season in NFL history, there are plenty of games to be played.
> 
> Atlanta is the real must win game, WFT has to go on the road against the Bills, Cowboys and Eagles play against each other. All we have to do is beat Atlanta and we will be even with at least one and most likely two other teams in our division. If we lose at home on the day we are honoring Eli, I can see this be the beginning of the end of the Gettleman era (and possibly Judge as well).
> 
> The defense has to show us something. It is down right ludicrous that we have more talent in the secondary for it only to play this badly. If the current players can't implement the man press cover scheme Graham wants then he has to switch us back to the zone scheme.
> 
> What I will be looking for from this game is improved play by the defense as well as getting Golladay and Toney more involved in the offense. If Judge is the coach I think he is these adjustments shall happen.
> 
> Giants 27
> Falcons 23


Two FGs against a lousy Atlanta Defense so far, and your WRs are dropping like flies. Big improvement needed after HT.

That Jamal Agnew TD against Arizona, holy shit! 😂


----------



## Jamescaws




----------



## Jamescaws

Logan Ryan: Drops 2 picks 
Adoree Jackson: Drops wide open pick in the end zone 
Nate Solder: Holding Mfs 
Daniel Jones: Fumbles the football 
Saquon Barkley: Juking in the backfield and not running through wide open holes


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Titans did not look sharp against the Colts.

Three turnovers, and in spite of that the Titans completley controlled that game, while looking meh. Both teams had significant injuries. Obviously Titans were helped by Wentz being all but a statue. But the Titans are the better team.

For the Titans to contend they are going to have to get Julio and AJ healthy, and we still need a pass rush.


----------



## Jamescaws

_Titans first in the division?_


----------



## Jamescaws

The Giants should be ashamed of themselves


Giants teams of yesteryear — it feels like an eternity ago — would have turned this into a homecoming game against a team practically begging to leave town 0-3.




nypost.com


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Robert Macie said:


> _Titans first in the division?_


As it should be.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

By the way @Robert Macie Titans let Logan Ryan and Adoree Jackson go for a reason. They don't let good players go.except Jack Conklin.


----------



## Rankles75

Unrealistic to expect much more than baby steps this season, but we don’t even resemble an NFL franchise right now. Two and a half humiliating performances in 3 games, and it’s very possible we haven’t played a Playoff team yet.


----------



## Jamescaws

_Who is watching the game tonight


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1442474130260041728_


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Raiders looked sluggish tried to give the game away.....

In 3 games we got 2 overtime wins lol.....trying to give heart attacks to the fanbase. 

Raiders 3-0 first time since early 2000s

Battle for 1st next week let's get it!!!!


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Robert Macie said:


> _Who is watching the game tonight
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1442474130260041728_


I am, man I cheer for the Eagles twice a year....lol.

Unless they play the Ravens, Colts, Jags, or Texans. Then the Eagles get bonus cheers.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

@Rankles75 So your Jets play the Titans this Sunday in New York.

I don't think I am being unkind in saying the Titans should win. However this screams letdown for the Titans after their comeback win over the Seahawks, and beating the Colts, thier hated rival.

Titans are heavily injured, will probably feel over confident.

This screams potential upset.

I would hope the Titans get it done but I would not be suprised with the 0-3 Jets lashing out with an inspired performance against a wounded over confident Titans team.

Titans open a 7.5 favorite, that seems high. I would bet Jets covering with Titans winning a close one.


----------



## Jamescaws




----------



## Lady Eastwood

#LetsGoCowboys

Obviously still early in the season, but, nice to be on top and looking pretty damn good. Glad Zeke came to life today.


----------



## Rankles75

GL said:


> @Rankles75 So your Jets play the Titans this Sunday in New York.
> 
> I don't think I am being unkind in saying the Titans should win. However this screams letdown for the Titans after their comeback win over the Seahawks, and beating the Colts, thier hated rival.
> 
> Titans are heavily injured, will probably feel over confident.
> 
> This screams potential upset.
> 
> I would hope the Titans get it done but I would not be suprised with the 0-3 Jets lashing out with an inspired performance against a wounded over confident Titans team.
> 
> Titans open a 7.5 favorite, that seems high. I would bet Jets covering with Titans winning a close one.


Nah, it’s going to be a blowout. We haven’t scored a TD since week 1, our OL is a hot mess and the playcalling so far has been abject. Congratulations in advance…


----------



## Jamescaws

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1442911989915738116


----------



## rbl85

Sherman signed with the Bucs


----------



## Jamescaws

_Who watching the game tonight?


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1443580560421490696_
_What game is everyone watching today









_

0-3.. Staring down 0-4 at this juncture this early in the season. We could sit here bi---, moan and complain about coulda, woulda, shoulda but the past is going to remain just that. The past.










Pepsi, the NFL and Roc Nation have assembled a truly memorable lineup of performers for the Pepsi Super Bowl LVI Halftime Show: Dr. Dre, Snoop Dogg, Eminem, Mary J. Blige and Kendrick Lamar will take the world’s biggest stage at SoFi Stadium in Inglewood, CA on Sunday, Feb. 13, 2022, airing on NBC.

The Pepsi Super Bowl LVI Halftime Show marks the first time these five multi-award-winning artists will perform together on stage, holding a special significance for the greater Los Angeles community: Not only are Dre, Snoop and Lamar native Angelenos, the city is hosting the Super Bowl for the first time in nearly 30 years. Collectively, the artists have been awarded 43 Grammys and between them have 22 No. 1 albums on the Billboard 200.

As part of the collaboration around the Pepsi Super Bowl Halftime Show, Pepsi and the NFL have also joined together to support the launch of Regional School #1, a magnet high school in South Los Angeles that is set to open for students next fall as part of the L.A. Unified School District. The high school is based on the USC Iovine and Young Academy, a program founded by Jimmy Iovine and Andre “Dr. Dre” Young that will offer a unique educational model focused on the theme of Integrated Design, Technology, and Entrepreneurship.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Complete rebuild and Jacksonville is still warm garbage lol


----------



## Jamescaws

_Jacksonville is not garbage. Tonight, their QB ran in for a touchdown.. They were leading 14-0 and only lost by 3.








_


----------



## Rankles75

Oh Jacksonville, how do you do it? From the moment they failed to score on 4th and goal from the 1 at 14-0 up just before HT, you kind of knew what was going to happen. They haven’t won a game now since Week 1 of last season, they’re threatening to make us look halfway respectable…


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Robert Macie said:


> _Jacksonville is not garbage. Tonight, their QB ran in for a touchdown.. They were leading 14-0 and only lost by 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


Well the record losing streak says otherwise 🤣

Fun game but Meyers experiment is falling flat on its face and reports say he can't handle losing.......hate to be in that locker room tonight lol.


----------



## Jamescaws

Who are you rooting for on Sunday night?

Brady & the Bucs

Belichick & the Pats


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Robert Macie said:


> Who are you rooting for on Sunday night?
> 
> Brady & the Bucs
> 
> Belichick & the Pats


Neither fuck both of them


----------



## Rankles75

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Neither fuck both of them


This is the correct answer.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Rankles75 said:


> This is the correct answer.


Indeed   🤣 🤣


----------



## Ghost Lantern

No matter what @Rankles75 says I fully believe the Titans lay an egg tommorrow.

They are resting just about every borderline injured player.

Too cockey. Jets will upset or come close tomorrow.


----------



## Rankles75

This is going to be a gutting loss. Zach missing a game winning pass on 3rd and 10 to an open Corey Davis…


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Texans got blown out 40 to zip goddamn....

Broncos down at halftime good news there


----------



## Ghost Lantern

GL said:


> No matter what @Rankles75 says I fully believe the Titans lay an egg tommorrow.
> 
> They are resting just about every borderline injured player.
> 
> Too cockey. Jets will upset or come close tomorrow.


Do not question me again, lol. 

I knew we were going to lay an egg.

Last year we did the same thing for the Bengals and Joe Burrow.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Texans got blown out 40 to zip goddamn....
> 
> Broncos down at halftime good news there


Loser Texans fans gonna pretend they were Cowboys fans all along now


----------



## Jamescaws




----------



## $Dolladrew$

Can the Raiders start off 4-0 fir the first time since I was in high school......? Stay tuned lol.

GO RAIDERS!!!!


----------



## Jamescaws

_This will be the first Raiders game I will have watched all season._


----------



## Rankles75

A hugely encouraging win, or at least it would be if I didn’t known it was just life setting us Jets fans up for a fall…


----------



## Jamescaws

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1445071224233734157


$Dolladrew$ said:


> Can the Raiders start off 4-0 fir the first time since I was in high school


_ah, no._


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Robert Macie said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1445071224233734157
> 
> 
> _ah, no._


Yeah the fucking game delay didnt help a raider offense that hadn't scored in the 1st quarter all season. 

21-0 was too much to overcome even fir mr comeback derrick carr.

Defense did well but got tired after offense produced like zero yardage all first half. Jacob's was clearly still gimpy and the offensive line (guards specifically) struggled all night. Raiders to their credit battles back but just couldn't stop em on that 4th and 2 and it was over.

3-1 ain't bad, Chicago's next I think so let's hope for a bounce back win.

GO RAIDERS!!!


----------



## Jamescaws

This is a rather interesting quote 

Carr said he will share the reasons Raiders got off to another bad start “privately. It’s not something I need to do at a microphone.”


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Robert Macie said:


> This is a rather interesting quote
> 
> Carr said he will share the reasons Raiders got off to another bad start “privately. It’s not something I need to do at a microphone.”


They've started slow the entire season this was added to by the game delay.


----------



## Twilight Sky

Poor Jon. All that money he's being paid and he can't turn that team around.

*Correction*: I didn't realize the raiders were 3-1.


----------



## Jamescaws

_Who watching the game tonight









_

After coming off a huge win vs the 49ers, the Seahawks host the Rams on Thursday Night Football. In their last game, the Rams pretty much got stomped at home vs the Cardinals. Even though they lost badly, they still are a great team. One thing the Rams showed is their defense is vulnerable if they aren't playing with a large lead. Obviously, the Seahawks aren't as good as the Cardinals, but the Seahawks defense needs to make key stops and some big plays to keep this game close.


----------



## Rankles75

Russell Wilson is 9-1 on TNF, including 7-1 against Divisional rivals.

Make that 9-2… 

Remember that time we got two first round picks from Seattle for Jamal Adams?


----------



## Jamescaws

_Who is watching the game from London?









_

Morning football. And another chance for us to maybe get a win with ATL not looking like that strong of a team.

On defense ATL is a hard team to gage. They're for sure not a great group... but they actually rank middle of the pack in pass and rush D.

BUT..... somehow they're giving up a league worst 32 points a game. So where our defense has looked about middle of the pack as well. We aren't giving up the TDs like they have. Regardless... this should be a team we can score on. Maybe a great time for Wilson to have a breakout game.

We come into this game easily the worst team on offense (we have only averaged 12pts a game, where the 2nd to last team sits at 16). So we surely aren't scaring anyone. But this can be a game to get Wilson going.

On defense the only thing I'm worried about is Patterson. Our main weakness on defense has been screen passes to the RB. Patterson is dangerous with the ball in his hand receiving at RB (3 TDs just last week alone). So if we can contain that... I think we can win. If we cant... we lose IMO.


----------



## One Shed

I just felt the need to post that the Jaguars suck. They brought in a super overrated coach who thought it was a good idea to bring back the useless Tim Tebow to the NFL and then decided to perv on a young girl instead of work on fixing his winless team. They are quickly going to become the new Browns.


----------



## Rankles75

Absolute fucking garbage. Consistently unable to stop an Offense with no WRs and a mediocre running game, and our Offense only looked halfway competent late on against Prevent Defense. We are Footballing cancer, the rest of the league is tarnished by our very existence…


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Last week I was 95% certain the Titans would lose to the Jets.

It's just the exact type of game we lose.
1. Coming off a big division win.
2. Lots of significant injuries.
3. Playing on the road
4. Against a team we should beat

Plus the conspiracy theorist in me believes the Sheild was not going to let the Jets go winless into London...lol.

But that's typical Titans, last year it was the Bengals, in 2019 it was the Panthers.

So while three of those four conditions exsisted today....I knew that the Titans would win today, because it is very rare the Titans lose back to back games and the Jags just have not been able to stop the Titans in a few years. Although I will admit, for the first time in a long long long time, I felt like the officiating certainly went our way.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Raiders played the worst so far I've seen looked like last years team lol.

We absolute buried ourselves with penaltys and kept a winnable game out of reach....smh....

The injuries in our secondary showed our lack of depth.....


----------



## ryanschuette

My eternal optimism as a Lions fan is being sorely tested this year lol. Not last year or the 30 years before. Nope, it's this year.

Sent from my SM-A426U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamescaws

_Who watching the game tonight









_


----------



## Rankles75

GL said:


> Last week I was 95% certain the Titans would lose to the Jets.
> 
> It's just the exact type of game we lose.
> 1. Coming off a big division win.
> 2. Lots of significant injuries.
> 3. Playing on the road
> 4. Against a team we should beat
> 
> Plus the conspiracy theorist in me believes the Sheild was not going to let the Jets go winless into London...lol.
> 
> But that's typical Titans, last year it was the Bengals, in 2019 it was the Panthers.
> 
> So while three of those four conditions exsisted today....I knew that the Titans would win today, because it is very rare the Titans lose back to back games and the Jags just have not been able to stop the Titans in a few years. Although I will admit, for the first time in a long long long time, I felt like the officiating certainly went our way.


You had plenty of calls go your way against us tbf. Last week’s result was always going to be a blip, though it was crucial to get the win yesterday as the upcoming schedule is pretty brutal.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Rankles75 said:


> You had plenty of calls go your way against us tbf. Last week’s result was always going to be a blip, though it was crucial to get the win yesterday as the upcoming schedule is pretty brutal.


Was just kidding about my conspiracy theory.

Schedule is horrible, you are right. That Jets loss could really haunt us. Coming into this brutal 5 game stretch 4-1 would have been nice. My guess is we will go 2-3. If we get healthy maybe better, but even healthy these are tough games.

Going 2-3 puts us at 5-5 for the home stretch which is a much easier road. We should go 5-2 during those last 7. I think 10-7 is likely, but one slip up and it's 9-8, heck 8-9 is not unforseeable. We just need the Colts continue to stumble.

Regardless this team has not shown me any evidence that they are a top ten NFL team, like I believed at the start of the season. We need to improve.



Robert Macie said:


> _Who watching the game tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


I am. These are my two least favorite teams in the NFL. I don't cheer for the Ravens often but tonight's one of those rare occasions.


----------



## Rankles75

Jon Gruden jumped before he got pushed. Not the sharpest knife in the drawer, as it turns out. Epic game on MNF, the Colts will be wondering just how they managed to throw that one away.


----------



## ryanschuette

Rankles75 said:


> Jon Gruden jumped before he got pushed. Not the sharpest knife in the drawer, as it turns out. Epic game on MNF, the Colts will be wondering just how they managed to throw that one away.


I wanna know who had these emails and why wait until now to leak them

Sent from my SM-A426U using Tapatalk


----------



## $Dolladrew$

ryanschuette said:


> I wanna know who had these emails and why wait until now to leak them
> 
> Sent from my SM-A426U using Tapatalk


It was uncovered during the Redskins probe into workplace accusations of misconduct. The emails were uncovered during and yeah I wonder why they waited so long to come out with it.

I'll comment on Gruden after thinking on it more.


----------



## Twilight Sky

Because the Raiders are off to a good start and what a way to fuck them over than by dropping the bomb on Gruden.

Really, I hope this doesn't bring the team down, it is nice to see the Raiders winning.


----------



## Jamescaws

_Who watching the Eagles game tonight

Well, we managed to beat the Panthers and we are rewarded with Tom Brady and the defending NFL champs. How do the enigma Eagles play vs the defending champs? Can our DL dominate and cause turnovers again? Does Sirianni finally run the football? Will we throw a billion screens for no apparent reason again? Do we get good Hurts or bad Hurts? Lots of questions to be asked vs one of the top teams in the league. _


----------



## Rankles75

Robert Macie said:


> _Who watching the Eagles game tonight
> 
> Well, we managed to beat the Panthers and we are rewarded with Tom Brady and the defending NFL champs. How do the enigma Eagles play vs the defending champs? Can our DL dominate and cause turnovers again? Does Sirianni finally run the football? Will we throw a billion screens for no apparent reason again? Do we get good Hurts or bad Hurts? Lots of questions to be asked vs one of the top teams in the league. _


Bucs without Gronk, Lavonte David and Antoine Winfield jr and on the road on TNF, think they still win but it could be a close one.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Robert Macie said:


> _Who watching the Eagles game tonight
> 
> Well, we managed to beat the Panthers and we are rewarded with Tom Brady and the defending NFL champs. How do the enigma Eagles play vs the defending champs? Can our DL dominate and cause turnovers again? Does Sirianni finally run the football? Will we throw a billion screens for no apparent reason again? Do we get good Hurts or bad Hurts? Lots of questions to be asked vs one of the top teams in the league. _


I am confussed on who exactly your team is?


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Hmmm, it is a Sunday night and it is really quiet. 

I think my Titans win tomorrow night. This is the type of game we win.

1. No one thinks we have a prayer.
2. On national tv


----------



## Rankles75

Statement win by Baltimore tonight, Chargers just never got going. Feels weird seeing Jacksonville win a game, although I did tip them to beat the Fins. Arizona continue to look like genuine SB contenders. Don’t think they’ll keep it up, but they’ve got a shot if they can stay healthy.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Twilight Sky said:


> Because the Raiders are off to a good start and what a way to fuck them over than by dropping the bomb on Gruden.
> 
> Really, I hope this doesn't bring the team down, it is nice to see the Raiders winning.


Its apparent Grudens playcalling was holding us back.

Having Olsen call plays is going to be great for us and Raiders tied for 1st haha.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

GL said:


> Hmmm, it is a Sunday night and it is really quiet.
> 
> I think my Titans win tomorrow night. This is the type of game we win.
> 
> 1. No one thinks we have a prayer.
> 2. On national tv



Well we HAD a chance....too many injuries to overcome. Don't see a second half comeback on the horizon.


----------



## Buttermaker

GL said:


> Well we HAD a chance....too many injuries to overcome. Don't see a second half comeback on the horizon.


dont give up too fast GL.
Hop on Henry’s back and enjoy the ride


----------



## Buttermaker

Did you hop on @GL


----------



## Ghost Lantern

I did...no chance I go to sleep tonight.

Titans do Titans things.....


----------



## Rankles75

GL said:


> I did...no chance I go to sleep tonight.
> 
> Titans do Titans things.....


Titans lose to the Jets and beat Buffalo, makes sense…


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Let's hope broncos lose tonight but Cleveland pretty hard hit by the injury bug.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Let's go browns I'd love to see broncos downward spiral continue.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Ah sweet defeat!!!

Broncos looking absolutely like crap I hope they keep bridgwater for a long time hes easy money picks every game. Broncos have the most expensive secondary in football and are still getting bent over lol gotta be a major blow to confidence.


----------



## Rankles75

Browns ran for 182 yards without Chubb and Hunt…


----------



## Ghost Lantern

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Ah sweet defeat!!!
> 
> Broncos looking absolutely like crap I hope they keep bridgwater for a long time hes easy money picks every game. Broncos have the most expensive secondary in football and are still getting bent over lol gotta be a major blow to confidence.


I get that the Broncos are your division rival, but you do get the Browns are a way bigger threat to your playoff health?

The Broncos are a lottery team at best, they took advantage of an easy early season schedule.

Browns could knock you out of the playoffs. But yeah be a Raiders fan.

Ravens are going to win that division. Just hope the Colts, Browns, and Patriots lose every week.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

GL said:


> I get that the Broncos are your division rival, but you do get the Browns are a way bigger threat to your playoff health?
> 
> The Broncos are a lottery team at best, they took advantage of an easy early season schedule.
> 
> Browns could knock you out of the playoffs. But yeah be a Raiders fan.
> 
> Ravens are going to win that division. Pray the Bowns lose.


1)Always focus on your division first ,you take the playoffs if and when they come.Browns are going to be hurting case Keenum is mediocre I'd be quite happy if we met them in the playoffs. As is they have a rough road to get there themselves much like the raiders.

2)They definitely did but also they had some key injurys but really bridgwater is just not good hes their ceiling imo.Most expensive secondary in football looking grossly overpaid right now.

3)We already beat the Ravens once so far we are the only ones in the AFC WEST to do so and the entire league actually lol. I'm very much looking forward to a possible rematch.

I'm a real raider fan not the puff your chest out and think we are going to the superbowl lol......we have FAR exceeded my expectations as far as win loss record,if we can possibly beat the eagles we can head into the bye week with a 5-2 record just in time to readjust for the next run of games. I'll be giving my extremely honest opinion each game and it will be quite entertaining I can guarantee that much.

Carr and Olsen's relationship will only get better now and I'm very excited to see it play out.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Of course......


$Dolladrew$ said:


> 1)Always focus on your division first ,you take the playoffs if and when they come.Browns are going to be hurting case Keenum is mediocre I'd be quite happy if we met them in the playoffs. As is they have a rough road to get there themselves much like the raiders.
> 
> 2)They definitely did but also they had some key injurys but really bridgwater is just not good hes their ceiling imo.Most expensive secondary in football looking grossly overpaid right now.
> 
> 3)We already beat the Ravens once so far we are the only ones in the AFC WEST to do so and the entire league actually lol. I'm very much looking forward to a possible rematch.
> 
> I'm a real raider fan not the puff your chest out and think we are going to the superbowl lol......we have FAR exceeded my expectations as far as win loss record,if we can possibly beat the eagles we can head into the bye week with a 5-2 record just in time to readjust for the next run of games. I'll be giving my extremely honest opinion each game and it will be quite entertaining I can guarantee that much.
> 
> Carr and Olsen's relationship will only get better now and I'm very excited to see it play out.



No worries, I actually think the only contenders are The Ravens, Rams, The Cards, Cheifs, The Packers, Titans, and Bills.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Ok Raiders let's get this W and get a nice week off reward before we set off on the next leg of our ruthless voyage lol....

GO RAIDERS!!!!


----------



## Rankles75

Good thing we had an extra week to prepare for that New England game!


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Goddamn CARR is on FIRE!!! No waller=No problem moreau ballin out. Jacob's was a beast but that Drake signing looking smarter every week lookin solid.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Defense is so fun to watch enough praise can't be given to GUS BRADLEY and his staff for turning our bottom of the barrel defense into a pretty formidable front, and the secondary is the biggest improvement. 


Chiefs continue to keep getting beat which always puts a smile on my face lol.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

RAIDERS 5-2 heading into the bye and the next 5 games can be won let's see how it plays out. Carr is a top 5 maybe top 3 QB .....guy is fucking amazing.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Big win today. 

Most complete game I have seen the Titans play in years. 

Chiefs do not look like the same team. Their offensive line is a problem.

Titans had all their offensive weapons today. But our secondary is starting guys off the street, too many injuries. 

Colts will be a tough out for us next week. They will be desperate.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

GL said:


> Big win today.
> 
> Most complete game I have seen the Titans play in years.
> 
> Chiefs do not look like the same team. Their offensive line is a problem.
> 
> Titans had all their offensive weapons today. But our secondary is starting guys off the street, too many injuries.
> 
> Colts will be a tough out for us next week. They will be desperate.


Agreed chiefs look off for sure...

I took some flack for taking exception to Mahomes saying they were going to go undefeated before the season started......but like I said that was a stupid thing to say before a single game was played, and look how they've struggled. 

Our luck is they'll get right back into playoff form in time for our matchup lol....

Titans looking real good but in the same lack of depth in the secondary the raiders are in. We signed Fayscon off the chargers practice squad lol to start no less(to be fair hes impressed the hell out of me)


----------



## Ghost Lantern

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Agreed chiefs look off for sure...
> 
> I took some flack for taking exception to Mahomes saying they were going to go undefeated before the season started......but like I said that was a stupid thing to say before a single game was played, and look how they've struggled.
> 
> Our luck is they'll get right back into playoff form in time for our matchup lol....
> 
> Titans looking real good but in the same lack of depth in the secondary the raiders are in. We signed Fayscon off the chargers practice squad lol to start no less(to be fair hes impressed the hell out of me)


Good win for the Raiders. Raiders have always been a team I kind of hope do well.

I have a soft spot for the Packers, Raiders, and Jets. I used to hope the Chiefs and Cards do well but I am over them.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Power Rankings according to me as of tonight....

1. Cards
2. Bucs
3. Rams
4. Bills
5. Titans
6. Cowboys
7. Bengals
8. Ravens
9. Packers
10. Raiders


----------



## $Dolladrew$

GL said:


> Good win for the Raiders. Raiders have always been a team I kind of hope do well.
> 
> I have a soft spot for the Packers, Raiders, and Jets. I used to hope the Chiefs and Cards do well but I am over them.


Being a Raider fan I always root for the perennial underdogs like lions or browns even Bengals lol.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Being a Raider fan I always root for the perennial underdogs like lions or browns even Bengals lol.


Being a Vanderbilt, Titans, Brewers, ,Bucks, Predators fan......

I cannot help but have sympathy for the underdogs. But the Bucks winning gave me hope.

I am old enough to think the Raiders are not an underdog.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

GL said:


> Being a Vanderbilt, Titans, Brewers, ,Bucks, Predators fan......
> 
> I cannot help but have sympathy for the underdogs. But the Bucks winning gave me hope.
> 
> I am old enough to think the Raiders are not an underdog.


I'm 36 last time raiders went to the superbowl I was in highschool. Also seen the truck rule live lol. Crazy to see KC at the bottom of the AFC and RAIDERS at the top.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

GL said:


> Power Rankings according to me as of tonight....
> 
> 1. Cards
> 2. Bucs
> 3. Rams
> 4. Bills
> 5. Titans
> 6. Cowboys
> 7. Bengals
> 8. Ravens
> 9. Packers
> 10. Raiders


WE MADE THE GL TOP 10 POWER RANKINGS !!!!


----------



## Ghost Lantern

$Dolladrew$ said:


> WE MADE THE GL TOP 10 POWER RANKINGS !!!!


Well it maybe a curse


----------



## Ghost Lantern

I am looking forward to tonights game.


----------



## Rankles75

GL said:


> I am looking forward to tonights game.


Yeah, just a shame about the absentees. Packers without their top 3 WRs and JJ Watt probably done for the season for Arizona.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

GL said:


> Well it maybe a curse


Eh I'm the type of guy I don't watch prehypertension shows or look at rankings or game picks, I just care about the game lol.

Bye week is good for us just in time to get Waller and Jacob's ready to go,hopefully our 2 starting CBS will be back too.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Packers almost got jobbed.

Whew.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

So watching the game tonight....

Truth be told I am a Packers stockholder, but I am a Titans fan first.

Now I know, no one is going to read this, but this is more about me remembering than you reading.

Got me thinkng about my NFL fandom over the years.

I grew up in Nashville which was not within 3 hours of any NFL team. So there was no team "everyone" loved.

When I was a small child growing up in the 70's I was a Dolphins fan first because I thought the helmet was cool. I had a small replica I could wear.

But as the 70's progressed, most kids my age liked the Cowboys or Steelers. I chose the Cowboys because I thought they had cool helmets. I was like 6.

One day after work my dad comes home and suprises me with this bad boy.










This is electric football for those who don't know. At first they used to only have "yellow" and "white" teams but at some point in the early 70's they started putting the two Super Bowl teams from that year in every box.

I got The Vikings and The Raiders (The 75 Super Bowl matchup). My dad knows I am a "Cowboys fan", and lets me look at the order form to get two more teams. I pick the Cowboys, my dad selects the Packers for me, because they were his childhood team.

Not long after I come home on a Sunday and the Cowboys are playing the Packers. This is like 1977.

My sister starts cheering for the Cowboys. 

I mean seriously?

From that moment in 1977 till1999 I am a huge Packers fan. And not just "a fan" I had my school picture every year taken in Packers gear, which was hard to find in the 70's and 80's especially in Tennessee. I was obsessed with the Packers.

My mom's last gift to me was a share of Packers stock. and as an "owner" I watched them win the 1996-1997 Super Bowl.

But in 1999 The Oilers officially became the Titans. New stadium new identity in my hometown, and I went to the first game. The first NFL game in my home town. My neighbors, my freinds, my state, my city, we now had something of our own. I just remember looking at the skyline and the field thinking "I have to cheer for this team".

So the Titans became my "AFC" team.

But the very next year I am given tickets to Packers vs Titans. I went in cheering for the Pack, I left knowing I was a Titans fan.

I still like them both, but the Titans are the home team. For the last 22 years the Titans have been my team, and I went seven years going to every open practice. When I say I am a fan I mean my love for the Titans is pretty epic....lol.

Regardless I still root for the team of my childhood, The Pack.

But....

Titanup


How did you becaome a fan of the team you cheer for?


----------



## Pratchett

I was born in Toledo, Ohio. We didn't have a team of our own so there was a sort of vicarious fandom relationship with the Detroit Lions, given their proximity. I was never really into football so much so I didn't pay too much attention. Later on I started rooting for the Oakland Raiders because I thought the uniforms and colors were cool, plus their fans dressed like crazy berserker warriors.

Around 1980 we moved to Cincinnati. I still wasn't that interested in football, and it took me a few years to even notice there was an NFL team in town (insert easy joke here). I started watching games in 1986 and got hooked. Had a blast watching the Super Bowl team in 1988 but after owner Paul Brown died in the early 90s his son Mike took over the team and ran it into the ground, ensuring a lack of competitiveness for decades to come. I've let a lot of personal issues interfere with my enjoyment of life, and my resentment of Mike Brown (who still owns the team) caused me to eventually stop watching and following the Bengals altogether. I kind of got that way with all sports, truthfully. But the past month or so I have been trying to watch or listen to whatever games I can. I want to start enjoying things again like I used to. It helps at least that the Bengals are watchable again. I don't take sports as seriously and personally as I used to so maybe going forward I will be able to enjoy the games in ways I never have before.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

GL said:


> So watching the game tonight....
> 
> Truth be told I am a Packers stockholder, but I am a Titans fan first.
> 
> Now I know, no one is going to read this, but this is more about me remembering than you reading.
> 
> Got me thinkng about my NFL fandom over the years.
> 
> I grew up in Nashville which was not within 3 hours of any NFL team. So there was no team "everyone" loved.
> 
> When I was a small child growing up in the 70's I was a Dolphins fan first because I thought the helmet was cool. I had a small replica I could wear.
> 
> But as the 70's progressed, most kids my age liked the Cowboys or Steelers. I chose the Cowboys because I thought they had cool helmets. I was like 6.
> 
> One day after work my dad comes home and suprises me with this bad boy.
> 
> View attachment 111018
> 
> 
> This is electric football for those who don't know. At first they used to only have "yellow" and "white" teams but at some point in the early 70's they started putting the two Super Bowl teams from that year in every box.
> 
> I got The Vikings and The Raiders (The 75 Super Bowl matchup). My dad knows I am a "Cowboys fan", and lets me look at the order form to get two more teams. I pick the Cowboys, my dad selects the Packers for me, because they were his childhood team.
> 
> Not long after I come home on a Sunday and the Cowboys are playing the Packers. This is like 1977.
> 
> My sister starts cheering for the Cowboys.
> 
> I mean seriously?
> 
> From that moment in 1977 till1999 I am a huge Packers fan. And not just "a fan" I had my school picture every year taken in Packers gear, which was hard to find in the 70's and 80's especially in Tennessee. I was obsessed with the Packers.
> 
> My mom's last gift to me was a share of Packers stock. and as an "owner" I watched them win the 1996-1997 Super Bowl.
> 
> But in 1999 The Oilers officially became the Titans. New stadium new identity in my hometown, and I went to the first game. The first NFL game in my home town. My neighbors, my freinds, my state, my city, we now had something of our own. I just remember looking at the skyline and the field thinking "I have to cheer for this team".
> 
> So the Titans became my "AFC" team.
> 
> But the very next year I am given tickets to Packers vs Titans. I went in cheering for the Pack, I left knowing I was a Titans fan.
> 
> I still like them both, but the Titans are the home team. For the last 22 years the Titans have been my team, and I went seven years going to every open practice. When I say I am a fan I mean my love for the Titans is pretty epic....lol.
> 
> Regardless I still root for the team of my childhood, The Pack.
> 
> But....
> 
> Titanup
> 
> 
> How did you becaome a fan of the team you cheer for?


By bloodline 

My grandfather and dad are/were huge raiders fans and growing up in the east bay area its a no brainer. I have a workbook from 3rd grade that asks kids a bunch of questions one of them being who is your favorite football team and I eagerly answered raiders even crudely drawing the raider shield lol.

My uncle always tried to convert me to 49ers by buying me jerseys and stuff but I just never cared for them. I don't root for any other teams unless its another team facing someone in out division. 

While I fully enjoy football I don't get into it hardcore unless its raiders.


----------



## TerraRising

New England were strong this season. They're gonna win the title next month.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Titans should win based on talent, they are a better team than the Colts. 

But this is just one of those weird rivalries.

Colts and Titans seem destined to split this season.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Best/ worst uniforms/with helmets NFL?

Best
1.Raiders 
2. Chargers
3. Packers
4. Cowboys
5. Bills
6. Titans
7. Rams
8. Steelers
9. Saints
10. Ravens

Worst
1.Colts
2. Patriots
3. Broncos
4. Bengals
5. Browns
6. Panthers
7. Falcons
8. Bears
9. Giants
10. WFT


----------



## Rankles75

I really don’t understand this glorious, fucking ridiculous sport sometimes…


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Thoughts on today, what a great Halloween football slate.

So glad Titans beat the Colts.....man I hate the Colts

Good for the Jets, @Rankles75 how about beating the Colts next week?

Man I never thought I would say this, I feel bad for Jameis Winston, but good for the Saints!

Steelers shovel dirt on the Browns, Patirots beat Chargers, things went the Titans way today.


----------



## TerraRising

Rankles75 said:


> I really don’t understand this glorious, fucking ridiculous sport sometimes…


Neither do I, but L.A. always wanted the Raiders back.


----------



## Rankles75

Mike White, Trevor Siemian and Cooper Rush beat Joe Burrow, Tom Brady and Kirk Cousins. That’s some freaky shit right there!


----------



## Rankles75

Derrick Henry expected to miss 8 weeks with a foot fracture, someone check on @GL 😳


----------



## Rankles75

Rams have traded 2022 2nd and 3rd round picks to Denver for edge rusher Von Miller. Like that Defense needed to get stronger…


----------



## Rankles75

Raiders WR Henry Ruggs involved in a car accident that resulted in at least one fatality, and will be charged with a DUI resulting in death. No sympathy whatsoever for anyone who does this shit, completely avoidable and now he may well have thrown his career away.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

🖕😔🖕

Fuck me......

It's quite on par for the Raiders to implode in glorious fashion once they show any sort of progress or momentum.......I thought for sure Gruden leaving would set this year's catastrophe in motion but.......we steadied and perhaps even got better......


But goddamn this Henry Ruggs shit is the nail in the coffin I'm almost sure of it.
(Prayers for the family's going through this right now)

Without Ruggs our offense is reverted to last year with no real #1 reciever and our offensive line can't sustain a run heavy gameplan like we employed in the past......

I'm trying to be optimistic but I'm a realist and it's going to be a rough go the rest of the season.....so I apologize for the rants for the remainder lol.


----------



## Rankles75

Back to being absolutely fucking shit, and of course our QB, coming off that huge game last week, goes down with an injury…


----------



## $Dolladrew$

F


Rankles75 said:


> Back to being absolutely fucking shit, and of course our QB, coming off that huge game last week, goes down with an injury…


feel for you bro


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Jets lose with a third string quaterback.......

The mainstream media will give the Colts all the credit.

For some reason the media loves them some Colts, no mattter how bad they are.

I mean it is amazing how over the Colts are to actual critscism.

Watch as the 4-6 Colts make the top ten power rankings.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Rankles75 said:


> Derrick Henry expechted to miss 8 weeks with a foot fracture, someone check on @GL 😳


I am okay....

Yeah it sucked that we beat the Colts and I was on cloud nine only to wake up to this news.

I still think we are good enough to hold on to a playoff spot. And when a rested Henry comes back......


----------



## $Dolladrew$

GL said:


> I am okay....
> 
> Yeah it sucked that we beat the Colts and I was on cloud nine only to wake up to this news.
> 
> I still think we are good enough to hold on to a playoff spot. And when a rested Henry comes back......


Yeah hes a fuckin beast.


I'm not buying Raiders interest in OBJ and tbh I'd like to keep locker room divas out of the lockeroom the laundry list of failed free agent wrs is long......maybe in just still scarred from Antonio brown but yeah.......I'll take zay Jones for now lol.


----------



## Cliffy

Cowboys winning it all this year. 

Fuck Tom Brady.


----------



## ryanschuette

Rams I think are the favorite now after getting Von Miller. Stafford's killing it.

Sent from my SM-A426U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ghost Lantern

I am calling my shot.....one of two things happen tomorrow.

1. The Titans crap the bed. I mean it's a train wreck game. After coming off three emotional wins in a row we go against a NFC team who we do not have to beat. It's also a West Coast game, we usually fair poorly out there. Without ur best player.

2. We play well in prime time. Inspired by the loss of Henry.

Either we get blown out, or we shock the world. I think we win lol.


----------



## Pratchett

Lol same old story with Bungles. They either find a way to snatch defeat from the jaws of victory or they don't manage to show up to play and are confused why.


----------



## Rankles75

Some surprising results this week, how the fuck did the Raiders lose to the Giants or the Bills to the Jaguars?!

EDIT: Rams currently stinking it up against Tennessee too.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Rankles75 said:


> Some surprising results this week, how the fuck did the Raiders lose to the Giants or the Bills to the Jaguars?!
> 
> EDIT: Rams currently stinking it up against Tennessee too.


I told you guys without a deep threat our offense would be much more run heavy which our O line can't really do. Carr looked rattled trying to do too much and without someone to stretch the field carr was back to checking down. Luckily DeSean Jackson is incoming but hes no Ruggs.

Rsiders go from the best game played to the worst on consecutive weeks lmfao.

Next is KC who are heating up while we are cooling down.....let's see what happens haha.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Rankles75 said:


> EDIT: Rams currently stinking it up against Tennessee too.


Is this code for the Titans DL taking the game by the throat?

I guessed we would win today, I was right. Had a hunch.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

@Rankles75 so we both know your Jets beat my Titans......what is funny is that the mass media has no idea how injured our team was when we played you.

The Titans loss vs the Jets has been way eaggerated.

Your team is dangerous IMO.

The Jets will beat a couple more teams "they should not", which will harm their draft status.


----------



## Twilight Sky

^That's kind of annoying when you think about it. When your season is already lost, just keep losing so you can get a good draft spot, but nah let's keep winning because pride.


----------



## Rankles75

Bears got hosed…


----------



## Irish Jet

GL said:


> @Rankles75 so we both know your Jets beat my Titans......what is funny is that the mass media has no idea how injured our team was when we played you.
> 
> The Titans loss vs the Jets has been way eaggerated.
> 
> Your team is dangerous IMO.
> 
> The Jets will beat a couple more teams "they should not", which will harm their draft status.


The Jets were pretty beat up too in that game tbf. 

And yes the Jets are always the team who end up drafting behind teams who outplayed them for 90% of the year. A cursed franchise if there ever was one.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Irish Jet said:


> The Jets were pretty beat up too in that game tbf.
> 
> And yes the Jets are always the team who end up drafting behind teams who outplayed them for 90% of the year. A cursed franchise if there ever was one.


Did they have one starting reciever? That would be one more than the Titans had lol.

No worries I told you guys the Jets would beat us, just felt like a trap game. It was probably the best thing that could have happened to the Titans.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

My Power Ratings for week 10. Which are meaningless.

1. Cards
2. Bucs
3. Packers
4. Titans
5. Ravens
6. Cowboys
7. Bills
8. Rams
9. Chargers
10. Patriots
11. Browns
12. Steelers
13. Saints
14. Chiefs
15. Bengals
16. Raiders
17. Broncos
18. Seahawks
19. Falcons
20. Vikings
21. Colts
22. Giants
23. Bears
24. Panthers
25. Eagles
26. Jaguars
27. WFT
28. Jets
29. Dolphins
30. 49ers
31. Lions
32. Texans


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Wow, Dolphins I see you.

Always enjoy a Ravens loss.


----------



## Rankles75

Dolphins’ Defense seems to have gotten good just in time to play us…


----------



## Chelsea

Superman returns: Cam rejoins QB-thin Panthers


Veteran quarterback Cam Newton has signed with the Carolina Panthers, returning to the team that he entered the NFL with as the first overall pick in 2011 and then led to the Super Bowl in 2015.




www.espn.com


----------



## Lady Eastwood

WE DEM BOYS

what a great win after that embarrassing Broncos loss.


----------



## Rankles75

First team to allow 45 or more points in 3 out of 4 games since the ‘66 Giants. Ergonomically terrific…

Whoever called that Roughing the Passer penalty in the Tennessee game needs locking up.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Titans keep it up in spite of being a historicaly injured team.......Saints are the latest victim. And just in case you Saints fans blame the "rouging call", You do know the late call on Byard was just as bad.....Not to mention the last time you escaped Nashvile, you were the benificiracies of a horrible call.

What comes around goes around


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Rankles75 said:


> First team to allow 45 or more points in 3 out of 4 games since the ‘66 Giants. Ergonomically terrific…
> 
> Whoever called that Roughing the Passer penalty in the Tennessee game needs locking up.


And whoever called PI on Byard equally should be locked up.........sorry the narreative does not match yours.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

I mean seriously the PI call was 100% as bad as that roughing the passer. Both were bad.

The Tians however scored 7 points, the Saints only got 3 on there gifted bad call.

Either way the Saints have nothing to complain about all things considered.


----------



## Irish Jet

Rankles75 said:


> First team to allow 45 or more points in 3 out of 4 games since the ‘66 Giants. Ergonomically terrific…
> 
> Whoever called that Roughing the Passer penalty in the Tennessee game needs locking up.


Worst 4 game stretch in the history of the league defensively. Unbelievable. 

Love seeing Rex call out Saleh, and Saleh made a fool of himself by taking the bait. He's completely right - How the fuck has a supposed defensive guru overseen such a ridiculous decline. The defence wasn't anywhere close to being this bad under Gregg Williams and that was with less players. Saleh seems completely in over his head.

All I care about now is how Wilson does the rest of the year. 3rd season in a row where the season was over before November. It's a miserable existence.


----------



## overthehill

Sam Huff was my football hero when I was a kid growing up in Brooklyn. One of the toughest dudes ever while on the gridiron. But off the field was one of the nicest guys anywhere.


----------



## Rankles75

Lost a FF matchup 100.70 to 100.60, needed 2 more yards from Darrell Henderson last night… 😡




Irish Jet said:


> Worst 4 game stretch in the history of the league defensively. Unbelievable.
> 
> Love seeing Rex call out Saleh, and Saleh made a fool of himself by taking the bait. He's completely right - How the fuck has a supposed defensive guru overseen such a ridiculous decline. The defence wasn't anywhere close to being this bad under Gregg Williams and that was with less players. Saleh seems completely in over his head.
> 
> All I care about now is how Wilson does the rest of the year. 3rd season in a row where the season was over before November. It's a miserable existence.


Season was always about how Wilson did for me, although I would have liked to have seen the rest of the team making progress too. Been precious little encouragement to this point.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Jesus this season is fuckin nuts.....

Every team that has looked like playoff contenders have eaten a loss to a far inferior team.

It's like no team is truly at the top the wildcards and playoffs gonna be crazy this year.


----------



## Irish Jet

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Jesus this season is fuckin nuts.....
> 
> Every team that has looked like playoff contenders have eaten a loss to a far inferior team.
> 
> It's like no team is truly at the top the wildcards and playoffs gonna be crazy this year.


The Pats have looked worryingly good for a while. They’re about 3 plays away from being 10-1. Lost some heartbreakers they should have won.

A Pats-Bucs Superbowl would end me.


----------



## Rankles75

This is a weird season…


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Lamb out with a concussion ffs

Here we go…


----------



## Blonde

Taylor is a beast. He's single-handedly carrying my fantasy team now without Kyler.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Titans were due this loss

1. Hard to win 7 games in a row
2. Motivated division opponent who was dissrespected all week
3. Over-confident Titans reading how they can overcome injuries.
4. Too many injuries. Like historic level amounts of injuries.
5. So many injuries they didnt even practive most of the week......smh

I suspect they put up a fight against the Pats next week but lose.

8-4 into the bye week and everyone will be talking about the Colts, that's exactly what this team needs.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

plz man, lets go cowboys, this game ain’t helping my heart lol


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Catalanotto said:


> plz man, lets go cowboys, this game ain’t helping my heart lol


Sorry cat you said no special treatment so the raiders had to win the battle of teams with no toys lol.

Fucking aye great game to drink to on thanksgiving then it goes in to OT holyshit lol.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Refs love the Raiders lol 

I hope Zuerlein gets cut tomorrow morning.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Catalanotto said:


> Refs love the Raiders lol
> 
> I hope Zuerlein gets cut tomorrow morning.


Actually we are regularly screwed by the refs this game was no different that penalty for the head bob by the center was a complete joke atleast announce team called it out.

Game was fucking crazy great Thanksgiving.


----------



## Rankles75

Nobody wants to see 28 penalties in a game. NFL needs to sort its officials out.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

__





Redirect Notice






www.google.com





Derek carr is a draw 😉🍻


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Cranky Cowboys Owner Thinks Raiders “Took Advantage” of the Officiating Crew on Thursday


Jerry Jones wasn’t mad at his team after a 36-33 Thanksgiving loss to the Raiders. He wasn’t mad at the refs, either. He was mad at the Raiders for taking advantage of the refs. In comments made to…




www.raidersbeat.com





Jerry jones crying about losing is always amusing. Someone actually accusing the NFL officials of FAVORING the raiders? LMFAO


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Today went down just like I thought it would.

Titans are just too beat up. Top three recievers, Top 4 linebackers, Two of four DL men, and Top two running backs including Derrick Henry.

Tied the record for most players used in a season in week 12. This is a historic injury spree.

With that being said Titans finally get a bye, we won't get all our players back but we will at least get some.

With 6 games left, all we have to do is win 2 more than likely to get to the playoffs. Then Henry and Co. might be back. We might be a sneaky good Vegas bet.


----------



## Rankles75

Would have actually preferred Zach Wilson throwing 300 yards and 3 TDs and us losing to Houston instead of us winning and him playing like shit. Need to see significant improvement from him before the end of the season. New England looking ominously good, albeit they were only playing a beat up Tennessee this week.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Please tell me we have some Vikings fans here lmfaoooo


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Can the season just be over already? JFC. If Mara keeps Gettleman as our GM next year, then for the first time in 31 year fanhood of this team, I will not watch. This franchise is a fucking DISASTER. Fuck John Mara. Fuck Dave Gettleman. Fuck Joe Judge. Fucking losers.


----------



## Rankles75

Better from Zach, but that may be the worst Jets Defense I’ve ever seen. Also, signing a Kicker who then goes on to miss his first two Extra Points is as Jets as it gets…


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Titans only have to win 3 of the last 5 games to get the playoff spot. But we are a historically injured team. 

We have....Jags, Steelers, 49ers, Dolphins, Texans....

I think we go 3-2 which is what we need to get into the playoffs, if we get Henry back, we are a legit threat.


----------



## Irish Jet

Steelers defence doing their best Jets impression.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

I am glad I have Cook in my fantasy line up, some massive points there.

Vikings making up for their embarrassing Lions loss and I don't think anyone who isn't a Steelers fan feels bad about their situation lol


----------



## Buttermaker

Cardiac Vikings doing what they do


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Well, damn, what a turn of events.

Just found out some guy bet $800 on the Vikings to win, I hope the Steelers win LOL

/asshole


----------



## Buttermaker

Never ending saga for the Vikings


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Report: Former Broncos WR Demaryius Thomas Dead at Age 33 (msn.com) 

Unbelievably sad news, what a great player, way too young. No details on how he passed away as of yet.


----------



## Rankles75

Catalanotto said:


> Report: Former Broncos WR Demaryius Thomas Dead at Age 33 (msn.com)
> 
> Unbelievably sad news, what a great player, way too young. No details on how he passed away as of yet.


Awful news. Thomas was an outstanding WR for Denver, and of course caught the game winning 80 yard TD from Tim Tebow to knock Pittsburgh out of the Playoffs. Seen reports that it was either a heart attack or seizure related to a car accident he had a few years ago.


----------



## Sad Panda

Catalanotto said:


> Report: Former Broncos WR Demaryius Thomas Dead at Age 33 (msn.com)
> 
> Unbelievably sad news, what a great player, way too young. No details on how he passed away as of yet.


No way. Always the consummate professional, such a great player. At 33 years old? Just shocking.


----------



## Irish Jet

It's very rare that a rookie QB is so bad that you have to consider bringing in another QB the next season but Zach Wilson is definitely flirting with that.

He's missing throws every week that I would make. It's actually unbelievable how bad he's looked. Not sure Saleh and Douglas can stake their jobs on him turning it around.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Gotta feel bad for the Jags fanbase, I bet they were excited to get Lawrence, and then this season happened. The team sucks in fevers L, so, not all his fault, but, yikes, what a mess.

Cowboys win an ugly one, should have never let that comeback happen. Dak not playing his best football the last few games, hoping he’s not secretly injured. Zeke has been playing through some pain.


----------



## Sad Panda

Irish Jet said:


> It's very rare that a rookie QB is so bad that you have to consider bringing in another QB the next season but Zach Wilson is definitely flirting with that.
> 
> He's missing throws every week that I would make. It's actually unbelievable how bad he's looked. Not sure Saleh and Douglas can stake their jobs on him turning it around.


Yesterdays game was brutal.

I’d really like Mike White to get an extended look, he looked great against Cincinnati and was looking good vs Indy but got injured.

Problem is, like you said, Douglas and Saleh have their Jets legacies completely tied into the Zach Wilson pick, so the leash is going to be incredibly long.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

The Titans usually play well in these type games but I cannot see us beating Pittsburgh in PA without AJ and Henry.

I would bet on the Steelers I hope I am wrong.

edit....Urban Meyer fired in Jax.....

Dang, was hoping he would stick around and keep Jax irrelavent. 

Oh well maybe Kahn makes another bad hire.


----------



## Rankles75

Looks like Urban kicking a Kicker was the last straw! 😆 What an utter trainwreck of a hire he turned out to be…


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Oddsmakers are putting Byron Leftwhich as the leading candidate for the Jags job.........yes please


----------



## Rankles75

Is John Harbaugh allergic to Overtime?


----------



## Rankles75

Swept by the Dolphins?


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Dang Titans outplayed Steelers on just about every level except where it counts. Hard to win when you cough up the ball four times on the opponents side of the field. Horrible loss.

Good win for the Steelers. 

Gotta have Thursday night.


----------



## Rankles75

I fucking hate Kirk Cousins… 😡


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Lmao almost found a way to let a team missing 18 players and a head coach still beat us.

Defense is ok but not great ,offense is a shell of itself glad to see Jacob's looking better and renfrow staying productive but we're back at needing a true #1 reciever.

DeSean jackson is not great tbh 

We should just lose out for picks but whatever atleast games are still somewhat meaningful this late in the season. 

Imo we'll cap out at 8-9 not bad all things considered.


----------



## Rankles75

Big win for your boys tonight, @Ghost Lantern. Having AJ Brown back is huuuuge…


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Agreed!

Totally outplayed in the first half, out coached, out played, out hustled. The Niners were flying to the ball, making plays.....

Then the Titans woke up and AJ took over. 

1 is our magic number. One Colts loss, one Titans win. Henry will be back for the playoffs.


----------



## Rankles75

Meanwhile, our Covid list is up to 21, including HC Robert Saleh, for our last winnable game of the season against Jacksonville. Oh, and Jamison Crowder might miss the game through injury…


----------



## Rankles75

I have no idea how we won that game, but I don’t fucking care… 😆


----------



## Ghost Lantern

@Rankles75

So do you root for losses or wins at this point?

What is the Jets biggest position of need and is there a prospect in the 2022 draft that you guys could get to fit that need if you lose out?

I honestly root for losses the moment the Titans are eliminated from the playoffs. I watched the Packers toil in 8-8 land for far too long in the 70's and 80's because "we" always had the 12-16th pick.

BTW here's to the Dolphins reading their own press.


----------



## Rankles75

Ghost Lantern said:


> @Rankles75
> 
> So do you root for losses or wins at this point?
> 
> What is the Jets biggest position of need and is there a prospect in the 2022 draft that you guys could get to fit that need if you lose out?
> 
> I honestly root for losses the moment the Titans are eliminated from the playoffs. I watched the Packers toil in 8-8 land for far too long in the 70's and 80's because "we" always had the 12-16th pick.
> 
> BTW here's to the Dolphins reading their own press.


I want us to win out, with Zach showing signs of progress. I have absolutely no time for people who want us to lose to slightly improve our Draft position. The only time it’s remotely acceptable is when your team desperately needs a QB and there’s a generational talent in the upcoming Draft class. 

There’s no way we’re beating either the Bucs or the Bills, so we won’t be picking any lower than #4, as well as the possibility of the pick we got from Seattle being in the top 10. We currently have 5 of the first 68 picks, so there’s no excuse for not drastically improving the roster.

As far as prospects, not really sure as of yet. Kayvon Thibodeaux will very likely be the pick if he’s still there. Up until fairly recently, he was seen as the most likely first overall pick, but Aidan Hutchinson seems to have left him behind. 

Carl Lawson, who we signed in the offseason, missed the whole of this year through injury so he should give our pass rush a big boost in 2022, but Thibodeaux would make a lot of sense.

The OL still needs some work, although it has improved as the season goes on and obviously we have Mekhi Becton coming back next year. Tyler Linderbaum is a possibility, although not in the top 10. Could likely trade back into the 15-20 range and get him.

There’s not many positions that don’t need upgrading tbh. Our secondary has been a weak point for most of the season, and although our young CBs have shown some promising signs, it wouldn’t be a shock if we took someone like Derek Stingley. Notre Dame Safety Kyle Hamilton is another possibility, especially if we let Marcus Maye walk.

Never hurts to give a young QB some more firepower to help their development, so I’d expect us to address both WR and TE in the Draft and/or FA.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Holy shit, a legend.










NFL legend Madden passes away at 85 - TSN.ca


NFL Hall of Fame coach and broadcaster John Madden died unexpectedly on Tuesday at the age of 85.




www.tsn.ca


----------



## Rankles75

Catalanotto said:


> Holy shit, a legend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NFL legend Madden passes away at 85 - TSN.ca
> 
> 
> NFL Hall of Fame coach and broadcaster John Madden died unexpectedly on Tuesday at the age of 85.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tsn.ca


One of the all time great Coaches and commentators, and through the gaming franchise named after him, responsible for countless people across the world getting into the sport. R.I.P to a legend…


----------



## Upstart474

You can't talk about NFL Football without John Madden. He thought football though generations from a head coach, broadcaster, and video game. NFL won't be the same without him. It is especially sad because he is local.


----------



## Twilight Sky

Rest In Peace John Madden.. boom!


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Raiders win the last winnable game as I predicted now we shall drop the last 2.

Considering the RIDICULOUS amount of outside BS that happened to this franchise for us to be playing meaningful games right now is absurd.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Quick thoughts on the raiders offseason

- mayock has underperformed flat out. Hes gotten some good value for later on the draft but all our 1st picks under him have been head scratchers even Ruggs. Now I'll go ahead and give him one season without Gruden to see if it was Jon over riding his picks or what but saying he is on the hot seat if not gone after this season is obvious.

- Bisaccia has done well under the circumstances and the team love him so......let him return to special teams cuz we've been clearly outcoached alot. I'm not certain who we'll get but I sure hope the transition period isn't a decade again before we find stability. 

We need to hire another coach to a long contract and get us solid moving forward.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Quick thoughts on the raiders offseason
> 
> - mayock has underperformed flat out. Hes gotten some good value for later on the draft but all our 1st picks under him have been head scratchers even Ruggs. Now I'll go ahead and give him one season without Gruden to see if it was Jon over riding his picks or what but saying he is on the hot seat if not gone after this season is obvious.
> 
> - Bisaccia has done well under the circumstances and the team love him so......let him return to special teams cuz we've been clearly outcoached alot. I'm not certain who we'll get but I sure hope the transition period isn't a decade again before we find stability.
> 
> We need to hire another coach to a long contract and get us solid moving forward.



You guys are the victim of the NFL's love affair with the irrelavent Colts. For some reason the NFL loves them some Colts. They will change the rules so Carson can play QB this weekend.

Wentz will play this weekend. Unless Co-Vid hits him hard. For the last few weeks the rules were different. Granted I hope he is healthy. But it's just odd the NFL decided to make this change when they found out Wentz would be out.

Odd that the Colts are the focus of the NFL's reality show this season.

Lol I know this is crazy conspiracy talk, but let me live in the delusion.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Ghost Lantern said:


> You guys are the victim of the NFL's love affair with the irrelavent Colts. For some reason the NFL loves them some Colts. They will change the rules so Carson can play QB this weekend.
> 
> Wentz will play this weekend. Unless Co-Vid hits him hard. For the last few weeks the rules were different. Granted I hope he is healthy. But it's just odd the NFL decided to make this change when they found out Wentz would be out.
> 
> Odd that the Colts are the focus of the NFL's reality show this season.
> 
> Lol I know this is crazy conspiracy talk, but let me live in the delusion.


Didnt matter baby!!!

Glad I was wrong fully thought Colts would literally run us over but even with 3 interceptions Derek Carr ,josh jacobs,and hunter renfrow killed the colts. 

I dunno I might rethink letting Bisaccia get one full season with legit time to prepare the team really rally around him. His philosophy is identical to Grudens meaning they would have yet another season without a major shift in the team. Great game fucking aye!!!

Now for the heartbreak of just missing the playoffs losing to the Chargers next week lol.......unless waller can get healthy thatd be a game changer with how hot renfrow has been .....imagine if we had a legit #1 reciever....

Goddamn RAIDERS ARE 9-7.....🍺🍻😁🍻


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Antonio Brown stripping and running off the field in the middle of the game is absolutely hilarious, no fucks given. That guy should have been out of chances years ago.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Catalanotto said:


> Antonio Brown stripping and running off the field in the middle of the game is absolutely hilarious, no fucks given. That guy should have been out of chances years ago.


Raiders fan here.....let me clear my throat....

FUCK YOU ANTONIO BROWN!

piece of shit human, teammate, and a quitter to top it off.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Aaaaand, HE GONE lmfaoooo










BREAKING: Antonio Brown Released By The Tampa Bay Bucs After Sideline Outburst


Read “BREAKING: Antonio Brown Released By The Tampa Bay Bucs After Sideline Outburst ” and other NFL articles from Total Pro Sports.




www.totalprosports.com


----------



## Rankles75

Really wanted to put one over on Brady, but it was the right decision to go for it on 4th down. They would have tied it if we’d kicked the FG and won it in OT. The playcall was an absolute shitshow though…

End of the day, as much as the loss stings, we looked encouragingly good Offensively, Zach had another turnover free game and we didn’t hurt our Draft position.


----------



## Rankles75

Not sure why the Chiefs were trying to stop a TD at the end, when it would have given them time to try and tie the game, or why the Bengals ran consecutive QB sneaks with a QB who suffered a serious knee injury last season…


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Titans could have named the score against the "hot Dolphins"

Henry was out, as everyone knows, But this was the first game all year the Titans played with all their players healthy except Henry and Juolio Jones. 34-3 agasint "the hottest team in the league"

I hope we do not overlook Houston next week.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Big Ben's last game tonight.

Go Browns.


----------



## Rankles75

Catalanotto said:


> Big Ben's last game tonight.
> 
> Go Browns.


No way Ben was ever going to lose his last game against a team he has owned for the last couple of decades…


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Rankles75 said:


> No way Ben was ever going to lose his last game against a team he has owned for the last couple of decades…



I think Ben is a great QB, hall of fame worthy, was just joking that he loses lol a creeper, though.

Not a Browns fan, either, except for Baker Mayfield, in a super sexual manner


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Catalanotto said:


> I think Ben is a great QB, hall of fame worthy, was just joking that he loses lol a creeper, though.
> 
> Not a Browns fan, either, except for Baker Mayfield, in a super sexual manner


I'm too young but my older relatives all hate the Steelers cus old raiders beef lol.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Ghost Lantern said:


> You guys are the victim of the NFL's love affair with the irrelavent Colts. For some reason the NFL loves them some Colts. They will change the rules so Carson can play QB this weekend.
> 
> Wentz will play this weekend. Unless Co-Vid hits him hard. For the last few weeks the rules were different. Granted I hope he is healthy. But it's just odd the NFL decided to make this change when they found out Wentz would be out.
> 
> Odd that the Colts are the focus of the NFL's reality show this season.
> 
> Lol I know this is crazy conspiracy talk, but let me live in the delusion.


i am a colts fan, i want them to make the playoffs, i think they have a decent shot, they are a pretty dangerous team


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Final game of the regular season and we're playing a game that's meaningful.....that's more then I expected, but this game we can get into the playoffs and that's just crazy lol.

All I ask for is we give it our all and give em hell, nothing like a divisional rival game with huge implications to get you fired up.

LETS GO RAIDERS!!!!!


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Actually let's go Jacksonville LMFAO for the easy way in......yeah fucking right jags getting smoked.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Well, that was a fantastic slaughtering of the Eagles, I hope Dallas can do the same to the Cards.


----------



## Rankles75

Black Monday started early, with Denver firing HC Vic Fangio.


----------



## Rankles75

Wow, the Colts have well and truly shit the bed here…


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Rankles75 said:


> Wow, the Colts have well and truly shit the bed here…


and Cornholio is not happy
we played like the London Silly Nannies, against the London Silly Nannies of the league


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Yessss Ravens are out, it was fun tagging friends on Facebook lol


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Well the dream scenario came to pass tonight.....

Colts will miss the playoffs. But their fanbase is still declaring them a "dangerous team".


----------



## Lady Eastwood

@$Dolladrew$ What a game, was hoping for a tie so the Steelers wouldn’t make it Lmfao


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Catalanotto said:


> @$Dolladrew$ What a game, was hoping for a tie so the Steelers wouldn’t make it Lmfao


Still fucking hyped we in the playoffs again holy shit man what a game.

Bengals are tough but I prefer them over KC in the first matchup. #DEREKCARRISALLELITE


----------



## Lady Eastwood

KC gonna slap the Steelers lol


----------



## Rankles75

Black Monday is well and truly upon us, with the Bears and Vikings firing their HC and GM. Dolphins also fired HC Brian Flores, because they’re idiots who are allergic to winning…


----------



## Rankles75

Looks like the Giants are keeping Joe Judge, no idea why though…


----------



## Rankles75

R.I.P to Don Maynard, one of the all time great Jets and still one of the best WRs ever to play the game.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Dolphins deserve to have shitty seasons going forward, what the fuck is that bullshit? Flores deserves better, he will get scooped up fast.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

i hope, I HOPE that the Colts cost the Jaguars the playoffs next season, they costed us the playoffs, why shouldnt we give them payback?


----------



## Rankles75

thatonewwefanguy said:


> i hope, I HOPE that the Colts cost the Jaguars the playoffs next season, they costed us the playoffs, why shouldnt we give them payback?


It’ll be a fair few years before the Jags even sniff the Playoffs…


----------



## Rankles75

Joe Judge fired, Giants finally do the right thing.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Rankles75 said:


> It’ll be a fair few years before the Jags even sniff the Playoffs…


payback is coming soon then lol


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Tomorrows my birthday so I'm going to claim that the entire weekend will be an extended party....

Usually my bday is middle of the week so friday is cool I'll have a proper bash and recover watching football for 3 days lol.

Raiders in the wildcard let's go baby JUST WIN!!!


----------



## Ghost Lantern

thatonewwefanguy said:


> i hope, I HOPE that the Colts cost the Jaguars the playoffs next season, they costed us the playoffs, why shouldnt we give them payback?


The Jags did not cost you the playoffs. Your team did. They should have not lost the 7 other games and considering the Colts have not won in Jacksonville since 2014 you could have seen that coming.

Look the Colts are one of he luckiest organizations in the NFL, a small market team that has somehow remained competitive year in year out, including one Super Bowl win. This was done during the salary cap era (hard to do) with generational quaterbacks. Lots of NFL teams would kill for the Colts last 20 years.

I would not be shocked, with Ballard's luck that somehow the Colts land a legit stud QB in the draft because of that loss to the Jags.

Honestly your team is due a few down years. Your fanbase is beyond spoiled.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Ghost Lantern said:


> The Jags did not cost you the playoffs. Your team did. They should have not lost the 7 other games and considering the Colts have not won in Jacksonville since 2014 you could have seen that coming.
> 
> Look the Colts are one of he luckiest organizations in the NFL, a small market team that has somehow remained competitive year in year out during the salary cap era (hard to do) with generational quaterbacks. Lots of NFL teams would kill for the Colts last 20 years.
> 
> I would not be shocked, with Ballard's luck that somehow the Colts land a legit stud QB in the draft because of that loss to the Jags.


Yeah tbh they shouldn't have lost to the Raiders or Jags but they kinda shit the bed.

Tomorrow is beginning of WILDCARD WEEKEND LETS GO RAIDERS!!!!


----------



## Lady Eastwood

So excited, us Cowboys fans hardly ever get playoffs the last 20+ years, I can't imagine being someone not even old enough to have seen a Cowboys SB, man, holy shit, those poor younger fans lol

Gonna be a good game vs the Niners, I will be livid if we lose. I take sports way too seriously, I am pretty sure it accounts for a large portion of my heart issues -_-


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Catalanotto said:


> So excited, us Cowboys fans hardly ever get playoffs the last 20+ years, I can't imagine being someone not even old enough to have seen a Cowboys SB, man, holy shit, those poor younger fans lol
> 
> Gonna be a good game vs the Niners, I will be livid if we lose. I take sports way too seriously, I am pretty sure it accounts for a large portion of my heart issues -_-


I was realistic all season long......but.....

THIS IS PLAYOFFS!!!! I'm going full belligerent incoherent self deprecating blackout drunk LMFAO!!!!

Cowboys and niners will be a banger I hope you got a nurse on standby lol....I foresee a close game whoever has ball last wins it.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

The last two times my team was the #1 seed we lost 2001, 2008

I am not optimistic by nature. I fully expect to see my team choke.

I have never watched one of my teams win a championship until last year when the Bucks won the NBA title.....but that is my least favorite sport lol.

I want to believe the Titans can win the Super Bowl, but I am doubtful.

So growing up in the 70's, I wish I knew what it was like to be a Raiders or Cowboys fan.

We like who we like, I chose poorly lol


----------



## DUSTY 74

some arbitrage for any betting purposes

Last 4 years wild card road teams are 14-4 su 15-3 ats

home favorites since 2005 favored by 7.5 or better are 13-2 su 11-5 ats

first time head coaches in the last 3 years are 8-1 ( looking at you CODY PARKER… poor NAGY)

since 2002 first time QBS ARE 17-33 SU. 16-33-1 ATS


----------



## Rankles75

Still don’t understand how Tennessee got the #1 seed, playing the majority of the season without Derrick Henry and with Julio Jones continuing injury issues! 

Going to be an interesting Wild Card weekend. Bills get the chance to prove they’re the undisputed #1 in the AFC East as they host the Patriots, though the road team won both regular season matchups. Steelers looking to keep Big Ben’s career going for at least one more week. Think it may be closer than many expect, but the Chiefs *should* be too strong. And then you have the Bengals and the Raiders, two teams who are seemingly allergic to Playoff wins.

In the NFC, the Bucs should beat the Eagles without too many issues, much as I’d like to see an upset. Been saying the Cards would be one and done in the Playoffs for some time now, and I expect the Rams to be too strong for them. We’ve had some classics between the Cowboys and 49ers over the years. The current teams may not compare to the greats of the past, but should be a great matchup and possibly the hardest one to call this week.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Ghost Lantern said:


> The last two times my team was the #1 seed we lost 2001, 2008
> 
> I am not optimistic by nature. I fully expect to see my team choke.
> 
> I have never watched one of my teams win a championship until last year when the Bucks won the NBA title.....but that is my least favorite sport lol.
> 
> I want to believe the Titans can win the Super Bowl, but I am doubtful.
> 
> So growing up in the 70's, I wish I knew what it was like to be a Raiders or Cowboys fan.
> 
> We like who we like, I chose poorly lol


I'm too young to remember the glory days my fandom has been bookmarked with losing records,the tuck rule,and being blown out in the superbowl (I was in highschool) so don't feel so down. 

Until this season the best thing we had was making it to the playoffs ......without Carr.

If nothing else I'm just happy Carr gets to play in the post season for better or worse GO RAIDERS!!!!


----------



## DUSTY 74

Bengals still trying to shake off the Curse of Bo Jackson


----------



## Rankles75

For shits and giggles…

Raiders 27-24 Bengals
Patriots 17-21 Bills 
Eagles 14-31 Buccaneers
49ers 24-28 Cowboys 
Steelers 20-28 Chiefs
Cardinals 14-24 Rams


----------



## $Dolladrew$

DUSTY 74 said:


> Bengals still trying to shake off the Curse of Bo Jackson
> 
> View attachment 115171


Today it'll be the curse of josh Jacob's lol


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Rankles75 said:


> For shits and giggles…
> 
> Raiders 27-24 Bengals
> Patriots 17-21 Bills
> Eagles 14-31 Buccaneers
> 49ers 24-28 Cowboys
> Steelers 20-28 Chiefs
> Cardinals 14-24 Rams


I dunno about scores but I'm predicting

Raiders 
Bill's
Buccs
Niners
Chiefs
Rams

Will win though I won't be rooting for chiefs,rams,or buccs


----------



## DUSTY 74

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Today it'll be the curse of josh Jacob's lol


----------



## DUSTY 74

Bengals 31-20


----------



## DUSTY 74

Very cool that Uzomah was the one to get the TD

Only holdover from the former playoff squad


----------



## Lady Eastwood

@$Dolladrew$ hope you’re well, buddy, this game must be balls deep in stress for you


----------



## DUSTY 74




----------



## DUSTY 74

Bills here but should be a very good game Patriots are good enough but Mac Jones will have to hit some slants and crosses in key situations and Bills will need to use some Man to Man coverage not just Zone 21-17 Bills


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Catalanotto said:


> @$Dolladrew$ hope you’re well, buddy, this game must be balls deep in stress for you



Nope borderline suicidal ....

Goddamn phantom whistle will haunt us ...

Curses have been exchanged lol

Seriously though a good game but in the end we killed ourselves, this game pointed out the glaring holes in the offensive line and reciever talent......was penalty after penalty drop after drop. Defense was slow to start but held them to 3 field goals on short fields but again we're just lacking depth and good on Cincinnati they kept us out of the endzone ....

Flat out we didn't deserve to win this and if I'm a Bengals fan I'd be ready to lose next round tbh.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

DUSTY 74 said:


> Bengals 31-20


I'll eat the crow good game but enjoy the win on not seeing them getting out of next game.

From one shitty playoff team to another cheers bud 🍻


----------



## Rankles75

How do you let that bunch of incompetent morons officiate a Playoff game?! Lousy calls and non-calls all game long.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

$Dolladrew$ said:


> I'll eat the crow good game but enjoy the win on not seeing them getting out of next game.
> 
> From one shitty playoff team to another cheers bud 🍻


That whistle pissed me off. I was telling my wife that I heard a whistle, and the play was dead. The Raiders DB's stopped covering. I rewound the game and it was clear. The announcers did not even say anything until a few plays later. 

I don't mind an occasional bad call, but one official out there knew he blew the whistle and did not own up to it. That's downright unethical as an official.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Nope borderline suicidal ....
> 
> Goddamn phantom whistle will haunt us ...
> 
> Curses have been exchanged lol
> 
> Seriously though a good game but in the end we killed ourselves, this game pointed out the glaring holes in the offensive line and reciever talent......was penalty after penalty drop after drop. Defense was slow to start but held them to 3 field goals on short fields but again we're just lacking depth and good on Cincinnati they kept us out of the endzone ....
> 
> Flat out we didn't deserve to win this and if I'm a Bengals fan I'd be ready to lose next round tbh.


Bengals definitely gonna lose next round.

Sorry about your team, that’s one of the shittiest feelings ever.

Refs have been complete ass, as usual.


----------



## DUSTY 74

$Dolladrew$ said:


> I'll eat the crow good game but enjoy the win on not seeing them getting out of next game.
> 
> From one shitty playoff team to another cheers bud 🍻


you aren’t telling me anything I don’t already know Bengals aren’t getting past next round i have Tennessee beating them from the get go
i actually expected more of the raiders waller is a huge mis match for Cincy and as old school a defense raiders use in modern times its been effective against the bengals earlier in the season I’m just glad to see my childhood team from the 70s & 80s finally break the curse and Burrow show he’s got a very bright future ahead of him if mike brown can stay out of there way doesn't effect my feelings though ive been a fan of the Bengals & Bucs through location and the patriots by marriage and appreciation so have seen plenty of titles and i kinda grew out of the root for my home team thing only long ago 27 years of fantasy football leagues probably changes ones perspective lol i tend to be a fan more so of front offices head coaches & coaching assistants, players etc i pick wins more so for betting purposes based on statistical analysis situational football injuries etc etc and have done very well w that

but for a night that was fun to see

chiefs bills cowboys or bucs are taking home the trophy this year


----------



## DUSTY 74

Oh and yeah i heard the whistle to but we all know that’s the nfl and there was some calls being made the other way as well things always have a way of working out still gotta capitalize on the moments


----------



## DUSTY 74




----------



## DUSTY 74

What’s crazy is the lions went 34 years without winning a playoff game before the 91 season. So , if history repeats itself they should win one in 2025. 

As for the dolphins Jay fielder beat Peyton Manning’s colts in OT They really won because Lamar smith had 40 carries for 209 yards … in case anyone forgot or never knew


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Pat's got crushed lmfao


----------



## Lady Eastwood

It’s always a glorious day when the Pats get eliminated. Now for the Bucs. Not sure what the bandies will all do if both the Pats and Bucs are out.


----------



## DUSTY 74

Yeah that was a throwback squash good stuff the game was over the moment Hyde intercepted felt like a 80s / 90s tribute band to old school niners cowboys bears 85 the way the bills were rolling
embarrasing a top team /defense on national television in prime time
Dabol is going to be strutting ric flair style into his two head coaching interviews tomorrow
7 straight scoring drives just top notch stuff
more touchdowns by Allen than incompletions in weather conditions


----------



## $Dolladrew$

DUSTY 74 said:


> Oh and yeah i heard the whistle to but we all know that’s the nfl and there was some calls being made the other way as well things always have a way of working out still gotta capitalize on the moments


No calls that gave us a free touchdown though lmfao.

None of those officials will be used in any other games this post season that speaks volumes. 

NFL officially said they ruled the whistle blew after he caught the ball which is proven wrong with the NFLs own video highlight of the play......smh incompetence.


----------



## DUSTY 74

$Dolladrew$ said:


> No calls that gave us a free touchdown though lmfao.
> 
> None of those officials will be used in any other games this post season that speaks volumes.
> 
> NFL officially said they ruled the whistle blew after he caught the ball which is proven wrong with the NFLs own video highlight of the play......smh incompetence.


That’s just the way it goes in the NFL nothing changes 

Not like either team was going far


----------



## DUSTY 74

Bucs✔
Cowboys✔
Chiefs ✔
Today


----------



## $Dolladrew$

DUSTY 74 said:


> That’s just the way it goes in the NFL nothing changes
> 
> Not like either team was going far


Any play that changes momentum and affords free points is a big deal imo that was a major screwup literally everyone said the play was dead once the whistle blew.....its literally a rule you can't score when that happens lol.

No neither team would go far but itd go far in saving our coaches job,Carrs extension/job security,and I'd rather just get beat like the Patriots blowout style and be bested skill wise then have certain calls really dictate the score.

Raiders have SOOOOO many important games where the officials have shit righ on them lol.....add this to a long list.


----------



## DUSTY 74

Wait so i only just dropped in. Here to talk some nfl playoffs looks like. Cool little group you guys got in here i know lantern is a good guy and i get your a raider fanboy to the bone
And all though i grew up early on in Cincy I would’ve picked that game the way i see it regardless location and fandom doesnt play into my takes on that i actually considered the raiders earlier in the week but in the end i just didn’t see it happening
i was as amused by the bo curse all these years ( as silly as that was ) as i am happy they finally overcame it somehow lol

which i loved the raiders in the 70s madden stabler had a tshirt jersey miss those raiders

also miss madden he was the best

but there’s allot more to every story and the raiders aren’t alone in having a bad call here n there

They Blew the whistle while the ball was in the air and maybe it effected the play but from my point of view there was no one close to the WR anyways to make a play. But maybe it should've been called dead. I would've had no issue w that At worst cincy gets a FG there and they still win regardless

also at anytime in the game the raiders wrs could’ve used there actual catching skills to toss Carr a bone and or cut down on there own offensive penalties .. Gus Bradley worked his ass off keeping that team in games this year

I watched the Bengals get hosed on some technicalities. That TO they gave them before the big play by chase should not have been reviewable and they had a a long conversation and NY called in and corrected it. Same when they initially ruled a catch on the field Raiders should've had to challenge but didn't. In the end the call was right but should've cost the raiders a challenge. Then the renfrow incompletion that they called complete they made the Bengals challenge it. Very inconsistent in terms of the way they officiated even though all those calls in the end were right it came off as they were obviously out to get Cincinnati. The call that went for Cincy they would've replayed the down so who's to say the Raiders would've stopped it. Love how the media spins it

it is what is time to decide if Carr is worth sticking with and or pitboss rich is the man

i also think raiders organization deserve big kudos for weathering the gruden fiasco this year


----------



## $Dolladrew$

DUSTY 74 said:


> Wait so i only just dropped in. Here to talk some nfl playoffs looks like. Cool little group you guys got in here i know lantern is a good guy and i get your a raider fanboy to the bone
> And all though i grew up early on in Cincy I would’ve picked that game the way i see it regardless location and fandom doesnt play into my takes on that i actually considered the raiders earlier in the week but in the end i just didn’t see it happening
> i was as amused by the bo curse all these years ( as silly as that was ) as i am happy they finally overcame it somehow lol
> 
> which i loved the raiders in the 70s madden stabler had a tshirt jersey miss those raiders
> 
> also miss madden he was the best
> 
> but there’s allot more to every story and the raiders aren’t alone in having a bad call here n there
> 
> They Blew the whistle while the ball was in the air and maybe it effected the play but from my point of view there was no one close to the WR anyways to make a play. But maybe it should've been called dead. I would've had no issue w that At worst cincy gets a FG there and they still win regardless
> 
> also at anytime in the game the raiders wrs could’ve used there actual catching skills to toss Carr a bone and or cut down on there own offensive penalties .. Gus Bradley worked his ass off keeping that team in games this year
> 
> I watched the Bengals get hosed on some technicalities. That TO they gave them before the big play by chase should not have been reviewable and they had a a long conversation and NY called in and corrected it. Same when they initially ruled a catch on the field Raiders should've had to challenge but didn't. In the end the call was right but should've cost the raiders a challenge. Then the renfrow incompletion that they called complete they made the Bengals challenge it. Very inconsistent in terms of the way they officiated even though all those calls in the end were right it came off as they were obviously out to get Cincinnati. The call that went for Cincy they would've replayed the down so who's to say the Raiders would've stopped it. Love how the media spins it
> 
> it is what is time to decide if Carr is worth sticking with and or pitboss rich is the man
> 
> i also think raiders organization deserve big kudos for weathering the gruden fiasco this year



It's not the media fueling my opinion by the way it's just confirmation that everyone unanimously thinks it was BS and the explanation is garbage.

Like I said it was a momentum killer and like you said Bengals still could have scored or kicked a field goal.....or turned the ball over.....anything COULD have happened but we'll never know.

That's my point with the officiating the Raiders did a good enough job to hinder their own progress BS officiating wasnt necessary.

Raiders held Bengals to 3 field goals on short fields but couldn't score themselves either. Raiders lost this game more then the Bengals won if that makes any sense lol.

Bisaccia is really well liked,did a great job during a chaotic time,produced more wins then losses,and helped get us in the postseason......but if we could land Harbaugh I'd go for it. Bisaccia kinda seemed overwhelmed game planning and perhaps a full offseason would show his true potential plus no big changes in scheme or staff which would do wonders for us so I'm conflicted.

Carr is a Raider and should retire a Raider.....imo its fucking laughable anyone would challenge his status.....seriously look at the teams he's had around him,the chaos he's managed to steer through,the amount of coordinators hes had to work with ......and tell me how he hasn't done enough to prove he's our guy?

Imagine how our team would look with an actual #1 wide receiver and depth at the position....Carr is a top QB let's get some quality draft picks to shore up the O line and perhaps a free agent fir our #1 reciever. Raiders are on the cusp of a great team I'd hate to see them dismantle and rebuild again instead of improve what we've got going.


----------



## DUSTY 74

Yeah I wasn’t implying media informed your thought process your clearly in the bubble 😉 🤣 and I’m more than sure you can see the game w your own eyes
But hey it’s all good heat of the moment playoff talk lol I already stated I didn’t love the call from an independent POV but also have accepted there’s usually one or two bad calls that standout every post season

And yep I quite agree Raiders didn’t do themselves any favors … as Gus matches up well w Taylor & Burrows

Yeah I like pitboss rich personally and always liked carr would be curious to see what they can accomplish w a full off season w just more on field focus

I look forward to talking football w you and everyone here the rest of the post season and beyond 👊


----------



## DUSTY 74

I suspect dallas / San Fran is the only truly interesting game we get today 
tomorrow night should be intriguing though


----------



## $Dolladrew$

DUSTY 74 said:


> Yeah I wasn’t implying media informed your thought process your clearly in the bubble 😉 🤣 and I’m more than sure you can see the game w your own eyes
> But hey it’s all good heat of the moment playoff talk lol I already stated I didn’t love the call from an independent POV but also have accepted there’s usually one or two bad calls that standout every post season
> 
> And yep I quite agree Raiders didn’t do themselves any favors … as Gus matches up well w Taylor & Burrows
> 
> Yeah I like pitboss rich personally and always liked carr would be curious to see what they can accomplish w a full off season w just more in field focus
> 
> I look forward to talking football w you and everyone here the rest of the post season and beyond 👊


Yeah this was my first season actually posting in this section its really chill and fun venting or cheering with these guys. Welcome buddy cheers🍻


----------



## $Dolladrew$

DUSTY 74 said:


> I suspect dallas / San Fran is the only truly interesting game we get today
> tomorrow night should be intriguing though


Yeah buccs will dismantle eagles
Same with Chiefs over weak ass Pittsburgh with grandpa Ben playing his last game lol


----------



## DUSTY 74

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Yeah buccs will dismantle eagles
> Same with Chiefs over weak ass Pittsburgh with grandpa Ben playing his last game lol


Absolutely 💯 agreed


----------



## DUSTY 74

Here is the full list of Super Bowl Winners by seed and conference since 1975:

NFC #1 Seed

1977 - Cowboys
1981 - 49ers
1982 - Redskins
1984 - 49ers
1985 - Bears
1986 - Giants
1989 - 49ers
1991 - Redskins
1993 - Cowboys
1994 - 49ers
1995 - Cowboys
1996 - Packers
1999 - Rams
2009 - saints
2013 - Seahawks

AFC #1 Seed

1975 - Steelers
1976 - Raiders
1978 - Steelers
1983 - Raiders
1998 - Broncos
2003 - Patriots
2014 - Patriots
2015 - Broncos
2016 - Patriots
2017 - Patriots

AFC #2 Seed

1979 - Steelers
2001 - Patriots
2004 - Patriots
2008 - Steelers
2018 - Patriots
2019 - Chiefs
'
NFC #2 Seed

1988 - 49ers
1990 - Giants
1992 - Cowboys
2002 - Bucs

AFC #3 Seed

2006 - Colts

NFC #3 Seed

1987 - Redskins

NFC #4 Seed

2011 - Giants

AFC #4 Seed

1980 - Raiders
1997 - Broncos
2000 - Ravens
2012 - Ravens

NFC #5 Seed

2007 - Giants

AFC #5 Seed

2020 - Buccaneers

AFC #6 Seed

2005 - Steelers

NFC #6 Seed

2010 - Packers


----------



## DUSTY 74

27-24 Dallas
31-14 KC
20-17 LA


----------



## Rankles75

Well, that wasn’t a great advert for expanded Playoffs. Not exactly surprising, the Eagles were a feel good story this year but nowhere near the Bucs level. Dallas v San Francisco is a tricky one to call, but the remaining two games look pretty clear cut, even if I think the Steelers might put up more of a fight against the Chiefs than many expect.


----------



## DUSTY 74

Rankles75 said:


> Well, that wasn’t a great advert for expanded Playoffs. Not exactly surprising, the Eagles were a feel good story this year but nowhere near the Bucs level. Dallas v San Francisco is a tricky one to call, but the remaining two games look pretty clear cut, even if I think the Steelers might put up more of a fight against the Chiefs than many expect.


yeah not a real fan of the expansion myself this league has long had an ideal setup post season but it is what it is

and well more football so there’s that


----------



## Rankles75

Wouldn’t surprise me at all if the Eagles make a push for Deshaun Watson in the offseason, once his legal situation is settled. Jalen Hurts just ain’t it, and they’ve got the Draft capital to get something done. Would probably have to get a little creative with the cap, but that shouldn’t be an issue.

Wonder just how much they regret Drafting Jalen Reagor over Justin Jefferson a few years back? 😖


----------



## $Dolladrew$

@Catalanotto hang on there lol

It's still early but cowboys looking timid


----------



## Lady Eastwood

We look stupid and I’m already punching my couch


----------



## DUSTY 74

We were ripe for a comeback game sooner or later hang on here we go


----------



## DUSTY 74

Action wise Definitely delivering bells & whistles in this one


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Well….I guess us Cowboys fans can at least say the last time we made the playoffs was 2022.


----------



## DUSTY 74

Catalanotto said:


> Well….I guess us Cowboys fans can at least say the last time we made the playoffs was 2022.



Plenty of time to pull this one out


----------



## DUSTY 74

Now that hurt


----------



## Lady Eastwood

What a mess. Complete slop. Dak not on his game. What a time to crumble.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

It's not over yet....


----------



## La Parka

Bruh


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Welp, on to the elimination couch I go.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Catalanotto said:


> Welp, on to the elimination couch I go.


(Pats seat cushion next to himself)

Welcome to the club


----------



## Rankles75

Said it before and I’ll say it again, Mike McCarthy is a fucking fraud.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

He’s most likely going to get fired, assuming Jones wasn’t lying when he said that would happen if Dallas didn’t live up to expectations. Jones better get some balls and do the right thing.


----------



## Rankles75

Thought the Steelers would push the Chiefs close, and for a while it looked like that might be the case, but that Offense is nigh on unstoppable when it hits its stride. The game against Buffalo next Sunday should be fun, bummed that I’m going to be working that night…


----------



## Sincere

That fucking Cowboys game was just... wow. The number of errors. The nonsensical, ridiculous play calls. The shitty refs. The whole game was a disaster. And the end... what the actual fuck at the end. For as shitty as the Cowboys were playing, they were gift wrapped several opportunities to actually have a chance of turning it around and scraping out a victory, and they blew nearly every single chance they were given.

Dak is trash. McCarthy is trash. And Moore is probably trash too. Offensive line is terribad. The whole team is undisciplined. The penalties in this game lost them something like 90 yards? And this is a consistent theme through the season. I think they've lost a total of 1000 yards from penalties this season? Abysmal.

There is no salvaging this team in its current form. Jerry needs to be going scorched earth. I think he's cursed from how he did Jimmy back in the day.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

I hope we beat the Bengals, think we can.

Bills might just take care of the Chiefs.

My prediction....

Packers vs Bucs
Titans vs Bills


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Sincere said:


> That fucking Cowboys game was just... wow. The number of errors. The nonsensical, ridiculous play calls. The shitty refs. The whole game was a disaster. And the end... what the actual fuck at the end. For as shitty as the Cowboys were playing, they were gift wrapped several opportunities to actually have a chance of turning it around and scraping out a victory, and they blew nearly every single chance they were given.
> 
> Dak is trash. McCarthy is trash. And Moore is probably trash too. Offensive line is terribad. The whole team is undisciplined. The penalties in this game lost them something like 90 yards? And this is a consistent theme through the season. I think they've lost a total of 1000 yards from penalties this season? Abysmal.
> 
> There is no salvaging this team in its current form. Jerry needs to be going scorched earth. I think he's cursed from how he did Jimmy back in the day.


Jones is the first who needs to go, but, then we get it left in the hands of his kid, and if he’s anything like his dad, we are fucked for years to come.

I’ll give Jerry some credit for finally getting the balls to fire Garrett, considering his friendship with him no doubt influenced him hanging on to the clapper far longer than he should have, but, holy shit, do the Cowboys ever need huge changes if they want to be anything like the great teams of yesteryear. He better get his cryptkeeper ass in firing mode.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

@Catalanotto the only reason I was disappointed in the game results tonight was knowing your team lost. I hate when long term fans have to watch their teams lose. The only exception is when Ravens or Colts fans lose. Those two teams can lose, and I have no remorse.


----------



## Rankles75

I have nothing against the Titans, but they’re the team in the AFC I least want to make the SB as a neutral. Sorry @Ghost Lantern … 😋


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Rankles75 said:


> I have nothing against the Titans, but they’re the team in the AFC I least want to make the SB as a neutral. Sorry @Ghost Lantern … 😋


No worries. I personally think we are the most likable AFC team left.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Man, I hate these blowouts.....Cowboys vs 49ers and Raiders vs Bengals were the only close games. 

Cards need a miracle.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

What the balls was Murray thinking?

Cards were not the force they were pretending to be earlier in the season.


----------



## Rankles75

Said the Cards would be one in done in the Playoffs back when they were 6-0. Hopkins was a big loss for them, and I’m still not completely convinced by Murray or Kingsbury.

Glad the Rams won, as the Bucs would have had dispatched Arizona as easily as they did Philadelphia. Not saying the Rams will beat them, but it should at least be competitive.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

I have intentionally stayed away from football this week, I have my hopes up too high. I have not listened to sports talk locally all week I am so nervous. 

The Bengals are dangerous. If they beat us, so be it. I just want to see my team win one Super Bowl in my lifetime. I understand Bengals fans want the same thing.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Ghost Lantern said:


> I just want to see my team win one Super Bowl in my lifetime.


my team won the superbowl, the year I was born, i want to see my team win it, and remember it too lol


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Ghost Lantern said:


> I have intentionally stayed away from football this week, I have my hopes up too high. I have not listened to sports talk locally all week I am so nervous.
> 
> The Bengals are dangerous. If they beat us, so be it. I just want to see my team win one Super Bowl in my lifetime. I understand Bengals fans want the same thing.


Bengals are absolutely beatable titans have the right stuff to do it. Run them the fuck over and hit intermediate throws. The raiders with the worst redzone defense in the league helt them to 3 field goals on short field situations. 

Btw I'm the same I never look up game picks or anything before Raider games, oddly enough I wake up and just can feel positive or negative energy and about 70% of the time I'm correct. 

Go titans I dislike pretty much every team left or have zero interest in them winning......except titans.


----------



## DUSTY 74

Tennessee walks away w this one ✔ AJ Brown is gonna Eat 🤤
Dline is beat up ,right side of the Oline ditto and will have to be protected and so when Taylor pulls back there by backing off the Ariel assault and or he sacrifices his Top Tier QB who has already absorbed 50+ sacks this season ( fun & silly fact no QB that has been sacked 50 times has ever won a super bowl ) and there’s more to it but to keep this brief
Cincy can hang there hat on a year that has both breathed some life into the organization and the city itself w upside going forward w Taylor & Burrow’s etc
but this is THE End of the Road for 20221/22 Campaign
and Tennessee is the #1 seed for reasons


----------



## DUSTY 74

Titans Just blowing right through that right side of cincy oline expect that to continue if Taylor doesnt pull back on the Ariel attack


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Lmfaooo wow, what a game, Burrow gets like 9 sacks and still wins. Congrats to any Bengals fans, been a long time waiting.


----------



## DUSTY 74

Sry lantern titans did everything i said but i guess tannehill had other plans


----------



## DUSTY 74

Wasn’t anticipating it but i might as well enjoy it one more time mind blown 🤯 … Who Dey


----------



## Rankles75

Two teams doing their best to not win that game. Bengals missed numerous opportunities, and the Titans shot themselves in the foot several times with poor playcalling. Shocking clock management at the end, followed by a poor throw by Tannehill for the interception.

Kudos to Evan McPherson, rookie kicker but you wouldn’t know it. Kids got balls the size of grapefruits…


----------



## DUSTY 74

David Bakhtiari is OUT for tonight.


----------



## ElTerrible

When the Niners receiving core came in for their mandatory covid tests, the NFL said: we cool, we know you can´t catch anything.



Rankles75 said:


> Two teams doing their best to not win that game. Bengals missed numerous opportunities, and the Titans shot themselves in the foot several times with poor playcalling. Shocking clock management at the end, followed by a poor throw by Tannehill for the interception.
> 
> Kudos to Evan McPherson, rookie kicker but you wouldn’t know it. Kids got balls the size of grapefruits…


Kicker was awesome, but they´ll get slaughtered by the Bills/Chiefs.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

I was at the game....yikes we looked horrible. Very frustrating. We blew it big time.

Horrible coaching decisions, Tannehill looked inept......What a waste of a season.

Oh well, life of a Titans fan. Life goes on.

Best to everyone who's teams are still in.

Go Pack Go

edit
And now the Packers lose.

Why am I so cursed lol?
Well see you guys in the offseason.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

CHEESEHEADS GO DOWN!!!!

what a beautiful sight.

i hope the Niners win the super bowl so the Cowboys didn’t lose for nothing.


----------



## Victor Chaos

The Packers have the worst special teams in the league. The Packers put more points on the board for the 49ers than the 49ers offense and also took points off the board for the Packers by giving up an easy block field goal. Didn't help that the Packers offense sucked after the opening drive.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

I legit want to believe the NFL called the Titans owner Amy Adams Strunk and asked her to throw this game. That's the pro wrestling fan in me.

Because it was just laughable. I want to believe Godell told Vrabel to make bone head choices time after time.

I mean seriously?

But that is the fan speaking. Good luck Bengals honestly you have suffered for so much longer. Even though I personally want my team to win a Super Bowl.



Catalanotto said:


> CHEESEHEADS GO DOWN!!!!
> 
> what a beautiful sight.
> 
> i hope the Niners win the super bowl so the Cowboys didn’t lose for nothing.


A Cowboys fan wanting the 49ers to win the Super Bowl?

Well, I have seen it all. lol.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Victor Chaos said:


> The Packers have the worst special teams in the league. The Packers put more points on the board for the 49ers than the 49ers offense and also took points off the board for the Packers by giving up an easy block field goal. Didn't help that the Packers offense sucked after the opening drive.


Completely expected the Packers to wipe the floor with the Niners. When they went through a half and GB was only held to 7, I was surprised. Rodgers is a hall of famer, but, man, he just can’t get it done anymore in the post season. Hoping the Rams can get rid of Tampa and then I don’t care who wins the Bills/KC game, I just hope neither of them win the SB.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Ghost Lantern said:


> A Cowboys fan wanting the 49ers to win the Super Bowl?
> 
> Well, I have seen it all. lol.


hey man, this Colts fan wanted to see the Titans win the superbowl when we didnt get in(Curse you Jaguars and Toni Kahn)


----------



## DUSTY 74

Rams 20-16
We’re overly due for a Mike Evans disappearance 
Bucs DBs ugh 
Bucs special teams weakness
Etc etc


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Watching the Bucs fall apart is so satisfying.

i hope they lose and Brady retires.

I am interested in a Niners/Bengals super bowl.


----------



## DUSTY 74

Catalanotto said:


> Watching the Bucs fall apart is so satisfying.
> 
> i hope they lose and Brady retires.
> 
> I am interested in a Niners/Bengals super bowl.


Oh there losing today but don’t count on the other two wishes


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

DUSTY 74 said:


> Oh there losing today but don’t count on the other two wishes


there is still time, there is another half to go, Brady has time


----------



## DUSTY 74

thatonewwefanguy said:


> there is still time, there is another half to go, Brady has time


Has plenty of time and he’s the best there’s ever been but Tampa as a team doesn’t have it in them today Rams are just better going into and coming out of today


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

DUSTY 74 said:


> Has plenty of time and he’s the best there’s ever been but Tampa as a team doesn’t have it in them today Rams are just better going into and coming out of today


yeah, lets just see, i dont care either way cause my team didnt make it (Curse you Jaguars and Toni Kahn)


----------



## DUSTY 74

Hey I’m a Bucs fan at Heart it just is what it is I always call it as I see it and bet the same way


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Brady will always be one of the greatest of all time, but, I still enjoy him losing. Most of the Bucs fans gonna go back to NE if he retires.


----------



## DUSTY 74

Catalanotto said:


> Brady will always be one of the greatest of all time, but, I still enjoy him losing. Most of the Bucs fans gonna go back to NE if he retires.


Definitely the bandwagon snowbirds lol
We live here year round though


----------



## Lady Eastwood

We’ve got ourselves a game here.

Gonna be a wild last 3 minutes.


----------



## DUSTY 74

Brady more than won out on his part of the deal when he sold his soul to the devil lol

❤ it


----------



## DUSTY 74

Good thing Stafford and Ryan are such close friends built in support group for this kind of thing


----------



## DUSTY 74

Never a doubt lol 😂 🤣🥸


----------



## DUSTY 74

Great Games this weekend and the Main Event is still in front of us 

Gotta love that


----------



## Lady Eastwood

YES!!


GOODBYE BRADY!!

Now the Bills must lose to complete this fantastic weekend in sports.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Looks like we've had enough talk, Its TIME, FOR THE MAIN EVENT


----------



## DUSTY 74

Chiefs here No Doubt


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Catalanotto said:


> YES!!
> 
> 
> GOODBYE BRADY!!
> 
> Now the Bills must lose to complete this fantastic weekend in sports.


they got to get through the Chiefs first


----------



## DUSTY 74

.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

DUSTY 74 said:


> .


HEY, sorry your team is out (think I read it right you were a fan?), always a heartbreak for the fans, but, I love when Brady gets eliminated, he’s a fantastic QB, but, a bitch on the sidelines, can’t say I’ll miss him in retirement. If he goes, I’m sure you will notice your fanbase suddenly shrink lol


----------



## DUSTY 74

Catalanotto said:


> HEY, sorry your team is out (think I read it right you were a fan?), always a heartbreak for the fans, but, I love when Brady gets eliminated, he’s a fantastic QB, but, a bitch on the sidelines, can’t say I’ll miss him in retirement. If he goes, I’m sure you will notice your fanbase suddenly shrink lol


Lol appreciated but not necessary it doesn't bug me I’m a fan by location for over half my life now but probably more so due to Brady since I’ve always enjoyed him and had success betting w mostly but also sometimes against ( fly eagles fly )
i always just call it the way i see it through my own evaluations regardless of anything fandom sillyness
i took the rams on my bets anyways this week as stated pre game in my comments. So I’m actually very pleased w that result .. this wasn’t a good spot for the bucs much like the packers yesterday i was all in on niners and rams this weekend
it would have been much better for the packers n bucs if they had the opposite opponents matchup wise


I don’t tend to fanboy my football enjoyment I’m more X & O’s , players , coaches , front offices , matchups , wagering oriented

( besides by some craziness my childhood favorite team is still alive lol )

chiefs bucs or bills were the strongest chance of winning it all all along by my numbers but
Chiefs / Rams was my actual pick so were headed in a profitable direction 

Tampa has long been a well known bandwagon fan base i could care less


----------



## Lady Eastwood

I’m numb to the Cowboys losing lol I mean I get disappointed of course and make my opinions on the current state of the coaches and players, but, I certainly don’t cry in my bed, it’s more like “oh…yeah, this is just what we do” lol.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

NOTHING better then watching tom Brady lose his shit throwing temper tantrums LMFAO.

Best part of the game was Brady crying to an official cuz his lip got bloodied and the ref throws the flag......on brady for harassing the refs HAHAHA!!!!!

FUCK YOU TOM BRADY I HOPE YOY PLAY UNTIL YOU FALL APART LIKE FAVRE!!!

CHIEFS VS NINERS SUPERBOWL REMATCH IS ALMOST CERTAIN


----------



## DUSTY 74

$Dolladrew$ said:


> NOTHING better then watching tom Brady lose his shit throwing temper tantrums LMFAO.
> 
> Best part of the game was Brady crying to an official cuz his lip got bloodied and the ref throws the flag......on brady for harassing the refs HAHAHA!!!!!
> 
> FUCK YOU TOM BRADY I HOPE YOY PLAY UNTIL YOU FALL APART LIKE FAVRE!!!
> 
> CHIEFS VS NINERS SUPERBOWL REMATCH IS ALMOST CERTAIN



‘Chiefs Niners would be fun matchup just not very suspenseful


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Catalanotto said:


> I’m numb to the Cowboys losing lol I mean I get disappointed of course and make my opinions on the current state of the coaches and players, but, I certainly don’t cry in my bed, it’s more like “oh…yeah, this is just what we do” lol.


Yeah I wish I was like this more, that loss yesterday really got to me. I really thought we were going to win it this year. 

In the 23 years the Titans have been a franchise, we have been the #1 seed 3 times we are 0-3. I am guessing I got at best 35 years left on this planet. There are 32 teams, the odds are not in my favor.

lol


----------



## La Parka

Bills or bengals going to a Super Bowl?!


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

La Parka said:


> Bills or bengals going to a Super Bowl?!


Chiefs


----------



## La Parka

thatonewwefanguy said:


> Chiefs


 The prevent defence claims another victim


----------



## DUSTY 74

La Parka said:


> The prevent defence claims another victim


No real pass rush threat also hurts you over the course of the game and ultimately the end


----------



## $Dolladrew$

La Parka said:


> The prevent defence claims another victim


THIS....

WTF are you doing playing prevent in the first place when half the Chiefs team are track stars?.....then you're going to rush 4 on top of that?


Smh.....just wow man.


----------



## DUSTY 74

Most 12+ point wins in single season since merger (including playoffs)
1999 Rams 14
2002 Bucs 13
1985 Bears 13
2000 Ravens 12
1998 Broncos 12
1996 Packers 12
2021 Bills 12

All 6 of the prior teams won the Super Bowl are the Bills next? The answer is *NO*


----------



## Lady Eastwood

YES, what a great day, bye Bills!! My Facebook page is marked safe from my Bills family and friends.


----------



## DUSTY 74

$Dolladrew$ said:


> THIS....
> 
> WTF are you doing playing prevent in the first place when half the Chiefs team are track stars?.....then you're going to rush 4 on top of that?
> 
> 
> Smh.....just wow man.



Bills defense has always been more than the sum of its parts. Communication and scheme familiarity have gone a long way, but they don’t have that top-end DL who can seal the deal, the game-changing LB Edmunds was drafted to be, or the ball-hawking cornerback (even if Tre was healthy). It’s proving to be the difference against Kansas City’s offensive playmakers, almost all of whom can break loose at any time. It’s like watching the Golden State Warriors: they’re playing a different game than everyone else, and their roster feeds right into it.


----------



## DUSTY 74

#1 defense has allowed 477 yards, 26 first downs, and forced no turnovers.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

I probably will not even watch the Super Bowl this year. 4 teams I could care less about.

Rams....LA team, enough said
49ers....Spoiled fanbase
Chiefs...You won yours
Bengals....Bitter bus

No combination interests me at all. Best case scenario? Heck maybe Bengals beat Rams?


----------



## $Dolladrew$

DUSTY 74 said:


> Bills defense has always been more than the sum of its parts. Communication and scheme familiarity have gone a long way, but they don’t have that top-end DL who can seal the deal, the game-changing LB Edmunds was drafted to be, or the ball-hawking cornerback (even if Tre was healthy). It’s proving to be the difference against Kansas City’s offensive playmakers, almost all of whom can break loose at any time. It’s like watching the Golden State Warriors: they’re playing a different game than everyone else, and their roster feeds right into it.


It's just like you know full well Chiefs just need field goal range and to not defend aggressively is just beyond me. Goddamn that was just boneheaded.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Yeah, that ending was a mess, what a time to get stupid.

I am liking the final 4, just need KC to get out now and it will be between teams that deserve a win for their long waiting fans.


----------



## Rankles75

At least one of the greatest Playoff games of all time, and the Bills fucked it because they kicked off into the End Zone with 13 seconds left, instead of making the Chiefs return it and burn off too much time to get into FG range. Colossal cock up that no professional team should ever make…


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Rankles75 said:


> At least one of the greatest Playoff games of all time, and the Bills fucked it because they kicked off into the End Zone with 13 seconds left, instead of making the Chiefs return it and burn off too much time to get into FG range. Colossal cock up that no professional team should ever make…


Thing is though KC has rattled off quite a few long ass returns and or touchdowns it's a double edged sword. If they let them recieve and got a long return or td ppl would say why not kick it so they couldn't return it?

Just a colossal screwup in the last seconds of a game lol damn.


----------



## DUSTY 74

What was everyone’s first ever NFL game attended live

Ironically mine was
Kansas City Chiefs vs Cincinnati Bengals @Riverfront Stadium a long long time ago.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

First one I went to was Bills vs Falcons years ago, not by choice  But free tickets and an invite, I’ll take it, I’m just not cheering for anyone cuz I only cheer for my ‘Boys.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

DUSTY 74 said:


> What was everyone’s first ever NFL game attended live
> 
> Ironically mine was
> Kansas City Chiefs vs Cincinnati Bengals @Riverfront Stadium a long long time ago


none of them


----------



## Rankles75

Giants v Dolphins at Wembley stadium. Giants won a lousy game 17-14, and I overheard one of their fans telling his mate on the phone that they needed a new QB. A few months later, Eli Manning was Super Bowl MVP. Only other one I’ve seen was the Saints against the Chargers, which may still be the best International Series game we’ve had.


----------



## Rankles75

End of an era in New Orleans, with Sean Payton stepping away as HC. Makes me feel old that I remember him as a mediocre QB for the Leicester Panthers way back when. 

Don’t think it can be overstated what he’s done for that franchise over the years, and probably a good time to step away with their current salary cap mess and uncertainty at QB. Wouldn’t be surprised if he ends up coming back as the Cowboys’ next HC.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

49ers/Bengals Super Bowl would be interesting. There would be added pressure on both teams. The Bengals could potentially lose the Super Bowl to the 49ers for a third time. On the other hand the 49ers could lose the Super Bowl for a third time in ten years.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

LMFAO so looks like the new name for Washington got leaked and it’s Commanders. That’s awful.









Washington Football Team’s New Name Has Leaked, And Fans In D.C. Are Pissed (TWEETS)


Read “Washington Football Team’s New Name Has Leaked, And Fans In D.C. Are Pissed (TWEETS) ” and other NFL, Washington Commanders articles from Total Pro Sports.




www.totalprosports.com


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Catalanotto said:


> LMFAO so looks like the new name for Washington got leaked and it’s Commanders. That’s awful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Washington Football Team’s New Name Has Leaked, And Fans In D.C. Are Pissed (TWEETS)
> 
> 
> Read “Washington Football Team’s New Name Has Leaked, And Fans In D.C. Are Pissed (TWEETS) ” and other NFL, Washington Commanders articles from Total Pro Sports.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.totalprosports.com


its almost as bad as Washington Football Team


----------



## Lady Eastwood

There it is, bye!!!!

Also “retiring” from Tampa, most of the fans.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Catalanotto said:


> There it is, bye!!!!
> 
> Also “retiring” from Tampa, most of the fans.
> 
> 
> View attachment 116043


i hate him because he is such a legend, i hate him, but i also respect him


----------



## DUSTY 74

Big Ben getting overshadowed at his hall of Fame induction too 😂


----------



## American_Nightmare

This will be the craziest offseason of all time if Aaron Rodgers leaves Green Bay.


----------



## Rankles75

Third greatest QB of all time finally goes! Spent most of the last 20+ years hating Brady, largely because we started his career and had to suffer twice a season, but sad that we’ve lost so many great QBs in recent years.

And Ben Roethlisberger… 😋


----------



## BestInTheWorld22

Thank you for everything Brady


----------



## DUSTY 74

Tom *Brady isn't* retiring. ... Tom Brady Sr., the quarterback's father, told media that his son was not retiring. Confirming Tom Brady has called #Bucs GM Jason Licht to inform him he has NOT made up his mind about retiring or playing in 2022


----------



## Twilight Sky

DUSTY 74 said:


> Tom *Brady isn't* retiring. ... Tom Brady Sr., the quarterback's father, told media that his son was not retiring. Confirming Tom Brady has called #Bucs GM Jason Licht to inform him he has NOT made up his mind about retiring or playing in 2022


This. It's that, people are really tired of Brady lol, so they are trying to decide for him. Planning to retire is not the same as retiring. He can decide to play 1 more year and call it. I think he wanted/wants to go out like Peyton did and retire after winning a Super Bowl.


----------



## American_Nightmare

This paves the way for the Bucs becoming the NFL's top heel team. Brady comes back and Rodgers joins the team as a backup QB.


----------



## Rankles75

Getting zero pressure on Patrick Mahomes is not a good idea. Need your front 4 to be able to get to him consistently if you’re going to beat them (like the Bucs last year and the 49ers for 3 Quarters until they played Prevent the year before).


----------



## La Parka

KC is too good.


----------



## DUSTY 74

Who Dey 😂🤣🤣🤣💥


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Yes, Bengals!!!!
Fuck KC!!!
Congrats, Bengals fans!!


----------



## Rankles75

Glad to see someone different make it, Chiefs have made the last two and will get to plenty more in future. Led the Bengals by 11 points at HT twice this season and lost both games…


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Rams - Bengals, I dig it.

Jimmy G getting shipped out next year.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

LETS GO BENGALS!!!


----------



## Rankles75

Hit me tonight that the AFC’s going to have Mahomes, Allen, Burrow and Herbett for the next 15 years or so. I want a trade to the NFC…


----------



## DUSTY 74

Rankles75 said:


> Hit me tonight that the AFC’s going to have Mahomes, Allen, Burrow and Herbett for the next 15 years or so. I want a trade to the NFC…


Maybe even Rodgers for a handful if things get wacky enough lol


----------



## Rankles75

Have to be happy for Matthew Stafford, finally getting his moment of glory after years of suffering on awful Detroit teams. One of the toughest and most respected guys in the game.


----------



## LVGout

Rankles75 said:


> Hit me tonight that the AFC’s going to have Mahomes, Allen, Burrow and Herbett for the next 15 years or so. I want a trade to the NFC…


Don't forget about Scumbag Dashaun Watson. He goes to Miami that team becomes instant contenders.


----------



## Rankles75

LVGout said:


> Don't forget about Scumbag Dashaun Watson. He goes to Miami that team becomes instant contenders.


Still think SDW could end up in Denver, not sure if Flores being fired changes Miami’s interest.

Tom Brady really has retired now.

If you went on a team name simulator, and entered the keywords lame and uninspired, you’d probably come up with the Washington Commanders….


----------



## Ghost Lantern

So Aaron Rodgers is moving to Tennessee according to lots of reports here locally.

Dark horse to land Aaron Rodgers emerging in the AFC (msn.com)

I am not sure this is news as a lot of celebs have been moving to the Nashville area for years.

There is no chance Rodgers signs with the Titans......but if he did 

As far as Brady.....good for him, nothing but respect for him. He is a huge donor to the charity my wife and I support.

I am 100% cheering for the Rams in this game I am not going to watch, between two teams the Titans should have beat  Mainly because I respect Stafford, I don't respect this Bengals team.


----------



## Lady Eastwood




----------



## Rankles75

Going for a 30-20 Rams win tonight, though I’ve backed against the Bengals in every game in these Playoffs so what do I know? 

Don’t have an issue with either team, so though I’ll be supporting the Bengals, I don’t really mind who wins it. Cincinnati finally winning their first SB would be a nice moment, while Matthew Stafford winning the big one after so many years suffering on lousy Detroit teams would also make for a great story.

As much as I hate Tom Brady and the Patriots, have to admit it always gave the SB a bit more of an edge when they were involved…


----------



## Stellar

I don't have an issue with either team also. Going with the Rams since Stafford is finally getting this opportunity. Plus Von Miller is a former Bronco. lol Rams overall has more experience at this stage of the season and I think that will be the ultimate factor.

Bengals are going to be a big threat for years in the future, that's for sure.

As for Rodgers... I wouldn't mind it if he went to Denver. I think that Hackett will try to work with Lock (which could end up being a good Combo. Fangio and Shurmur weren't good for Lock or that offense in general) but obviously Rodgers would be a huge boost with talent and experience. Packers will probably hang on to Rodgers ultimately.


----------



## DUSTY 74

Agreed I have Rams smoking em 38-21
The Lil Cincinnati Kid inside me would ❤ to see my childhood team win it
But the Gambler in me ain’t buying it
Bright future ahead of they can continue to evolve improve the O Line / D Line etc
But tonight will be Stafford’s Shining Moment

( also keep in mind Dallas & Cincy are the only games I’ve been ice cold on in the playoffs this year so lol … i was hitting on everything else though $$$ )

Bengals have allot to be proud of but the kicker has been on absolute Fire and they have been pulling off allot of Games w second half adjustments etc which is great but also coming from behind or due to the other teams incompetence in a way probably never seen in post season before not to mention there regular season feels like that streak is about to run out
Rams just matchup extremely well and truly are one of the best teams to bottom in the entire league talent wise

Bengals aloud 50 sacks this year no one has ever won a Super Bowl doing that

and No team since the 16 game season was created has ever won a super bowl without creating a minimum of 23 takeaways in a season Rams 25 Bengals 21
This stat among a few other analytics has won me allot of SB bets over the years

all that aside here’s to hoping it’s a Great Game

and agreed on Brady


----------



## Chris22

This is my first Super Bowl! I've never been into the NFL but I'm gonna properly watch and follow the next season and see which teams stand out to me and hopefully pick a team to support.


----------



## Adapting

Hopefully the commercials are fire.


Chris22 said:


> This is my first Super Bowl! I've never been into the NFL but I'm gonna properly watch and follow the next season and see which teams stand out to me and hopefully pick a team to support.


Enjoy dude.


----------



## The One

GO RAMS


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Go Bengals


----------



## Rankles75

Good thing the Bengals are a second half team…


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Half time show is the only reason I’m watching lol it’s going to be amazing.


----------



## La Parka

Yawk yawk yawk


----------



## DUSTY 74

who had OBJ getting hurt in the pool… the my lil pony hair doo might have been our first sign


----------



## Adapting

Catalanotto said:


> Half time show is the only reason I’m watching lol it’s going to be amazing.


Meh, was alright.


----------



## Rankles75

OBJ injury has unfortunately killed this game…


----------



## LVGout

just everyone predicted burrow is getting killed


----------



## Rankles75

Well, that was nuts! Rams Offense was going nowhere after OBJ went down, then they pull out a drive like that? Stoked for Stafford and Donald. Bengals should be there or thereabouts for a good few years, providing they fix their OL. Not using Mixon more, especially late on was just stupid though.


----------



## DUSTY 74

Yeah I didn’t feel obj was going to effect the outcome anyways i was very confident in the rams chances even though they did there best to make it as hard as possible on themselves … that run game ugh

and yeah Taylor loves to be ultra aggressive when he doesn’t necessarily need to be


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Well, I for one, am happy the Bengals good fortune ran out. 

They might be around for a while, but it's tough to recover from a Super Bowl loss, usually takes teams a while.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Stafford should have gotten MVP for all his suffering in Detroit.


----------



## DUSTY 74

Ghost Lantern said:


> Well, I for one, am happy the Bengals good fortune ran out.
> 
> They might be around for a while, but it's tough to recover from a Super Bowl loss, usually takes teams a while.


Absolutely just like the announcer at the end of the 1984 super bowl proclaiming dan Marino would have his chance many times again …. there’s no automatic tickets

not to mention the fact every QB/ coach combo historically have a five year window to win one …
No combo that never did it in those five years together ever won ONE together
changes keep coming and the league moves fast

Sean McDermott/Allen are now Next on the Hot seat going into year 5 together


----------



## Ghost Lantern

The Bengals missed their best chance.

I mean they got past the Titans and the Chiefs; in games they were very fortunate to win. They made very few mistakes the teams they played made many. It was really the perfect storm for the Bengals to even make the AFC Championship game.

This was their shot.

The only reason they were on top late in the Super Bowl was because of a horrible missed offensive pass interference.

Next year I doubt either the Chiefs or the Titans make as many errors as possible in their matchups. Both teams are more talented than the Bengals. Who knows what team finds the same magic to contend like the Bengals did this year. But the Titans, Chiefs, Bills will still be solid next year. The Ravens, Steelers, Colts, and Chargers will all probably get better in the offseason. 

Next year the Bengals will be targets by every team as the AFC Champs. They will have to fix their offensive line first. They may still contend, but it's so hard to repeat.


----------



## -XERO-

*Re-editing


----------



## -XERO-

(Had to find another link for the Halftime show. Fuck the NFL YouTube account.)






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493030269963714561

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493060130686091268

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493263879471648769

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493099262363717634


----------



## Rankles75

Atlanta WR Calvin Ridley, expected to be a trade target for several teams, has been suspended for the 2022 season for gambling on games.


----------



## Rankles75

Busy day in the NFL!

Aaron Rodgers is staying in Green Bay, and has reportedly signed a 4 year extension worth $200m. Meanwhile Seattle have traded Russell Wilson and a 4th round pick to Denver for two 1st rounders, two 2nd rounders, a 5th rounder and three players (Drew Lock, Noah Fant and Shelby Harris).

Beginning to think that the Jags GM from Draft Day is running things in Seattle…


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Wilson in Denver is wild.

Guess we will suddenly see an influx of Broncos fans…I mean, ex Seahawks fans pretending they were life long Broncos fans lol


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Catalanotto said:


> View attachment 116268


Super late but this shit had me fucking crying laughing like how fucking stupid did he feel realizing he wasn't talking to the right person?



Rankles75 said:


> Busy day in the NFL!
> 
> Aaron Rodgers is staying in Green Bay, and has reportedly signed a 4 year extension worth $200m. Meanwhile Seattle have traded Russell Wilson and a 4th round pick to Denver for two 1st rounders, two 2nd rounders, a 5th rounder and three players (Drew Lock, Noah Fant and Shelby Harris).
> 
> Beginning to think that the Jags GM from Draft Day is running things in Seattle…


Rodgers staying fine with me I know ppl are talking about Davante Adam's especially cuz he just bought a house in NV but I don't believe it. AFC west is only getting hotter.

McDaniels let's see what you got bruh


----------



## Rankles75

Seahawks released LB Bobby Wagner too, tough night for Seattle fans.


----------



## famicommander

Broncos tradition continues. We've never drafted a good quarterback in our entire history and we're not about to start now
John Elway - drafted by the Colts
Peyton Manning - drafted by the Colts
Craig Morton - drafted by the Cowboys
Jake Plummer - drafted by the Cardinals
Frank Tripucka - drafted by the Eagles

And now Russell Wilson. Every QB we've ever had that was worth a damn was acquired by trade or free agency.

I'm glad I don't have to watch them draft another Drew Lock or Paxton Lynch or Brock Osweiler or Tim Tebow or Jay Cutler.


----------



## Rankles75

QB merry go round continues, as the Washington Commies for some reason trade a couple of 3rd rounders (one of which will likely become a 2nd), and exchange 2nd round picks this year for Indianapolis QB Carson Wentz.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Brady just announced on his Instagram he’s returning to Tampa for his 23rd season.

I hope he’s trolling.


----------



## rbl85

LFG


----------



## Rankles75

Brady’s retirement lasted 9 days less than Jacksonville’s HC search…


----------



## Lady Eastwood




----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Tom Brady's retirement lasted 40 days.
Shocking.
(yay, sarcasm)


----------



## Rankles75

Laken Tomlinson and C.J Uzomah signed, Braxton Berrios re-signed. Good day for the Jets.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Catalanotto said:


> Brady just announced on his Instagram he’s returning to Tampa for his 23rd season.
> 
> I hope he’s trolling.


No no no o told you he needs to keep playing until he completely falls apart like Farve. I hate him but I love watching him throw bitch fits on the sidelines lol


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Raiders pickup Chandler Jones 
Trade Yannick Ngakoue for Cb Rock ya-sin
Dump kwitkowski,and the other lb.
Pickup 2 special teamers 
1 rb
1dt

After a silent first day they finally started doing something lol, I'll take Jones over Yannick all day jones & Crosby tandem should be pretty fearsome.

Praying to 3lb 6oz sweet baby jesus we land either Allin Robinson or Stephon Gilmore both positions have glaring holes I'd rather see addressed with a proven player then a rookie. I'd like to see us take a prized DT in the draft.


AFC WEST IS NOW THE PREMIER DIVISION IN FOOTBALL FUCK MY LIFE....


----------



## $Dolladrew$

HOLY SHIT HOLY SHIT HOLYSHIT!!!!

WE GOT DAVANTE ADAMS!!!!!

Packers were willing to match offer but Adam's chose to reunite with Carr then to play with Rodgers. 

Wow just like that we are right back in the thick of it in the division.....

Adams,renfrow, waller,jacobs.......looks pretty fucking good.


----------



## Stellar

It looks like the Browns are getting Deshaun Watson. Good. Now let Baker Mayfield get out of there and get a fresh start elsewhere.


----------



## famicommander

Hahaha 3 first rounders and 230 million guaranteed for a serial rapist. Browns gonna Browns.

Their salary cap and draft picks are hosed for the next 5 years.


----------



## Rankles75

No fan of Baker at all, but the Browns have treated him like shit. Took them to the Playoffs in 2020 with a 3:1 TD/Interception ratio, then played hurt throughout 2021. Expect he will end up in Indianapolis or Seattle.


----------



## La Parka

$Dolladrew$ said:


> HOLY SHIT HOLY SHIT HOLYSHIT!!!!
> 
> WE GOT DAVANTE ADAMS!!!!!
> 
> Packers were willing to match offer but Adam's chose to reunite with Carr then to play with Rodgers.
> 
> Wow just like that we are right back in the thick of it in the division.....
> 
> Adams,renfrow, waller,jacobs.......looks pretty fucking good.


Give up on the raiders man.

AEW has a better chance of sinking WWE than the raiders do of winnin titles.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

La Parka said:


> Give up on the raiders man.
> 
> AEW has a better chance of sinking WWE than the raiders do of winnin titles.


Stick to CFL bud......RAIDERS bout to ball out my guy 🤭🖕


----------



## La Parka

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Stick to CFL bud......RAIDERS bout to ball out my guy 🤭🖕


There’s cfl teams that could bounce em


----------



## $Dolladrew$

La Parka said:


> There’s cfl teams that could bounce em


Raiders could beat the CFL all stars with carr and renfrow lmfao GTFO.

Who's your team btw? Or you just a rogue hater?


----------



## La Parka

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Raiders could beat the CFL all stars with carr and renfrow lmfao GTFO.
> 
> Who's your team btw? Or you just a rogue hater?


Raiders couldn’t an xfl team don’t kid yourself


----------



## $Dolladrew$

La Parka said:


> Raiders couldn’t an xfl team don’t kid yourself


did you not watch last season as carr put up career numbers with a dismantled receiver core? Had a winning record and made it post season with Said dismantled reciever core.....oh don't forget we lost our head coach mid season still pulled this all off lol.

Davante Adams,Hunter Renfrow,Darren Waller and we got Jacob's to grind in the run. Carr already boasts one of the quickest releases.....gonna be a task to get to him now with all the quick separation recievers.

Defense isn't elite but definitely got better Chandler jones and max Crosby is a great tandem.

I see you didn't answer so either you're a division rival fan or your team sucks LMFAO.


----------



## La Parka

$Dolladrew$ said:


> did you not watch last season as carr put up career numbers with a dismantled receiver core? Had a winning record and made it post season with Said dismantled reciever core.....oh don't forget we lost our head coach mid season still pulled this all off lol.
> 
> Davante Adams,Hunter Renfrow,Darren Waller and we got Jacob's to grind in the run. Carr already boasts one of the quickest releases.....gonna be a task to get to him now with all the quick separation recievers.
> 
> Defense isn't elite but definitely got better Chandler jones and max Crosby is a great tandem.
> 
> I see you didn't answer so either you're a division rival fan or your team sucks LMFAO.


They ain’t even gonna make the playoffs


----------



## $Dolladrew$

La Parka said:


> They ain’t even gonna make the playoffs


I'm sure you were saying the same thing last year....🤔


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Raiders are going to improve, but everyone else did too.

I think a lot of AFC teams made power moves this off-season.

My 2022 AFC Power Ratings

1. Bills
2. Chiefs
3. Titans
4. Chargers
5. Ravens
6. Bengals
7. Raiders
8. Broncos
9. Steelers
10. Browns


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Ghost Lantern said:


> Raiders are going to improve, but everyone else did too.
> 
> I think a lot of AFC teams made power moves this off-season.
> 
> My 2022 AFC Power Ratings
> 
> 1. Bills
> 2. Chiefs
> 3. Titans
> 4. Chargers
> 5. Ravens
> 6. Bengals
> 7. Raiders
> 8. Broncos
> 9. Steelers
> 10. Browns


Yeah AFC west is the best division in football ATM and we are facing the former best division the NFC west this season which even further complicates predictions. 

Add in the ridiculous free agency this upcoming season will be must see football nearly every game, I see a very crowded wildcard much like last year but worse. 

Draft coming up plus the late free agency period once teams start zeroing in on the final rosters will further shake things up.



$Dolladrew$ said:


> Yeah AFC west is the best division in football ATM and we are facing the former best division the NFC west this season which even further complicates predictions.
> 
> Add in the ridiculous free agency this upcoming season will be must see football nearly every game, I see a very crowded wildcard much like last year but worse.
> 
> Draft coming up plus the late free agency period once teams start zeroing in on the final rosters will further shake things up.


Got fingers crossed we land stephon Gilmore but my gut tells me to not wish too much after a really big offseason for us.


----------



## Rankles75

A wild offseason continues as Tyreek Hill is traded to the Dolphins. Hurts that we also had an offer accepted (that didn’t include any first rounders), but Hill chose Miami. Doesn’t surprise me though, big names will always choose someone else over us and there were a lot more advantages to Hill going there.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Rankles75 said:


> A wild offseason continues as Tyreek Hill is traded to the Dolphins. Hurts that we also had an offer accepted (that didn’t include any first rounders), but Hill chose Miami. Doesn’t surprise me though, big names will always choose someone else over us and there were a lot more advantages to Hill going there.


Just glad he's out of the AFC WEST LMFAO

*RAIDERS ROSTER UPDATE


RE-SIGNED*/ OL Jermaine Eluemunor, T Brandon Parker, CB Dallin Leavitt

*RFA*(Restricted free agent)/ CB Keisean Nixon

*UFA(*Unrestricted free agents I'd like to see return)/DT Solomon Thomas, DT Darius Philon, DT Jonathan Hankins

*FREE AGENCY ADDITIONS/ *QB Garett Gilbert, OL Alex Bars, RB Brandon Bolden, RB Ameer Abdullah, FB Jakob Johnson, WR Davante Adams, WR Mack Hollins, WR DeMarcus Robinson, TE Jacob Hollister, CB Rok ya-sin, CB Anthony Averett, CB Darius Phillips, DT Vernon Butler, DT Bilal Nichols, DT Kyle Peko, DE Chandler Jones, LB Kyler Fackrell, LB Micah Kizer. 

*REMAINING FREE AGENTS WISH LIST

1) CB Stephon Gilmore
2)S Tyrann Mathieu
3)EDGE Jadeveon Clowney
4)EDGE Melvin Ingram
5) WR Jarvis Landry*

My thoughts....

Apparently new regime believes a few of the holdovers can be coached up.....I think we should definitely look in the draft to address RT it's a glaring hole. Also Safety could use another competitive body but I'd like another competitive body in CB as well hence my wishlist being Gilmore and Mathieu. But It wouldn't hurt getting some extra beasty rotational edge pieces like Clowney or Ingram but if not the UFAs I mentioned should be brought back at a bargain after the draft. WR room is pretty stacked but if we could land Landry at a decent price his addition would be felt immediately.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Ghost Lantern said:


> Raiders are going to improve, but everyone else did too.
> 
> I think a lot of AFC teams made power moves this off-season.
> 
> My 2022 AFC Power Ratings
> 
> 1. Bills
> 2. Chiefs
> 3. Titans
> 4. Chargers
> 5. Ravens
> 6. Bengals
> 7. Raiders
> 8. Broncos
> 9. Steelers
> 10. Browns


Dolphins sign Hill, that moves the needle, in many ways.....just re-thinking things...


So I would reframe the AFC power ratings as this....

1. Bills
2. Titans
3. Chargers
4. Chiefs
5. Raiders
6. Ravens
7. Bengals
8. Broncos
9. Dolphins
10. Steelers
11. Browns
12. Colts


----------



## Twilight Sky

I was not happy to see Matt leave my team. Not happy at all. Yes I know it was mutual but still.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

So @Ghost Lantern who are at the bottom for you?

Also do you see Kaepernick magically being unblacklisted as the NFL tries to look diverse in light of the lawsuit?

I mean there are teams willing to start Carson Wentz lol


----------



## Ghost Lantern

$Dolladrew$ said:


> So @Ghost Lantern who are at the bottom for you?
> 
> Also do you see Kaepernick magically being unblacklisted as the NFL tries to look diverse in light of the lawsuit?
> 
> I mean there are teams willing to start Carson Wentz lol


All 16 current thinking. 
1. Bills
2. Chiefs
3. Titans
4. Chargers
5. Raiders
6. Ravens
7. Bengals
8. Broncos
9. Dolphins
10. Browns
11. Steelers
12. Colts 
13. Patriots
14. Jaguars
15. Jets
16. Texans

I don't know the problem with Kap is that he was not really a great player at the end of his career before his 5 year forced retirement,.


----------



## Rankles75

Bruce Arians has retired as HC of the Buccaneers to take up another role with the team. Todd Bowles has been promoted to take his place. Happy for Bowles, thought he did a good job in impossible circumstances for us in his first HC job. Deserved another chance.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Arians always came across as a bum to me, who got a rep because he lucked into a good spot.. Kind of the Bruce Pritchard of the NFL


----------



## Lady Eastwood

REPORT: Jacksonville Jaguars Owner & GM Having Major Disagreement On No. 1 Draft Pick


Read “REPORT: Jacksonville Jaguars Owner & GM Having Major Disagreement On No. 1 Draft Pick ” and other NFL articles from Total Pro Sports.




www.totalprosports.com





Lulz


----------



## Rankles75

Draft day! 🙂🙂🙂

Which means it’s time for….

*The Draft Meerkat’s first round Mock*

Part one

*1. Jacksonville-Travon Walker EDGE*

Trent Baalke does Trent Baalke things! In truth, Walker may well end up being a better player than Aidan Hutchinson. Baalke had better hope that’s the case…
 
*2. Detroit-Aidan Hutchinson EDGE*

The local boy unexpectedly falls into Detroit’s lap. Hutchinson is as much a Dan Campbell player as it gets, and should massively upgrade the Lions’ pass rush.
 
*3. Houston-Ickey Ekwonu OT*

Plenty of directions Houston could go here, and no guarantee they will go with Ekwonu if they do go OL, but I think he is more of a fit for what they need than Evan Neal.
 
*4. NY Jets-Kayvon Thibodeaux EDGE*

Thibodeaux shouldn’t drop this far imo, but if he does then the Jets have to pull the trigger.
 
*5. NY Giants-Evan Neal OT*

Fair to say the Giants have had mixed success with their OL moves in recent years, but that won’t stop them from taking Neal here. 

 *6. Carolina Panthers-Malik Willis QB*

Undoubtedly a risky pick, but Carolina can’t go into next season with their current QB group and Willis has the most upside of this year’s crop.

 *7. NY Giants-Sauce Gardner CB*

The Giants need pass rush help, but they surely wouldn’t pass on the best CB in the class here. Gardner is one of the safest picks in this Draft for me, and would significantly upgrade their secondary.

*8. Atlanta-Drake London WR*

QB and edge rusher are both strong possibilities, but the Falcons WR corps is a trainwreck and they would have a hard time passing on one here. London fits perfectly with what HC Arthur Smith looks for in a WR.
 
*9. Seattle-Charles Cross OT*

Another team that could go QB, but securing Duane Brown’s replacement makes a lot of sense. Cross may well be the best pass protecting OT in this class.

*10. NY Jets-Garrett Wilson WR*

Would be a shock if the Jets didn’t go WR here (providing they haven’t traded the pick for Deebo Samuel). Jameson Williams would be a popular pick, but Wilson can contribute immediately and form a dynamic tandem with last years 2nd rounder Elijah Moore.
 
*11. Washington-Kyle Hamilton S*

Hamilton wouldn’t necessarily address a massive need for Washington, but his versatility would allow him to fill the role vacated by Landon Collins and be an upgrade on the departed veteran.

 *12. Minnesota-Derek Stingley CB*

Cornerback is a huge need for Minnesota, and I don’t see how they pass on Stingley.
 
*13. Houston-Jermaine Johnson EDGE*

The Texans have to upgrade their feeble pass rush, and Johnson has the potential to consistently post double digit sack numbers in the NFL. Wouldn’t be a surprise to see the Steelers trade up to this spot for a QB.

 *14. Baltimore-Jordan Davis DT*

Another team that could go in numerous directions, but adding Davis to an aging Defensive front may be too hard to resist.

 *15. Philadelphia-Jameson Williams WR*

The Eagles finally got it right at WR last year with DeVonta Smith, but still need more firepower for Jalen Hurts and they would be delighted if Williams was still on the board here.
 
*16. New Orleans-Trevor Penning OT*

The Saints may package their two first round picks to move up for Malik Willis, or they could take Kenny Pickett if he’s available here, but I think they secure Terron Armstead’s replacement before addressing their need at WR with their second pick.


----------



## Rankles75

Part two

*17. LA Chargers-Zion Johnson OG*

The Chargers get themselves a big road grader to open holes for Austin Ekeler and improve the interior pass protection for Justin Herbert.

*18. Philadelphia-Trent McDuffie CB*

McDuffie has the versatility to play inside or outside in the NFL, and would be an immediate starter in the Eagles’ weak secondary.

*19. New Orleans-Chris Olave WR*

The Saints need more talent at WR, regardless of who their QB is, and they didn’t do too badly last time they took an early swing on an OSU WR… 

*20. Pittsburgh-Kenny Pickett QB*

The Steelers can probably grind out a decent record this coming season with what they have, but neither Mitchell Trubisky or Mason Rudolph are a long term solution. 

*21. New England-Devin Lloyd LB*

You never know what the Patriots are going to do, but Lloyd looks a great fit for them.

*22. Green Bay-Treylon Burks WR*

With Davante Adams gone, the Packers surely have to take a WR with one of their first rounders. Burks has seen his stock drop after a poor Combine, but has the size and speed to be a dangerous weapon for any team.

*23. Arizona-George Karlaftis EDGE*

Karlaftis probably shouldn’t drop this far, but the Cards surely wouldn’t let him fall any further if he does.

*24. Dallas-Kenyon Green OT/G*

The Cowboys OL isn’t the dominant force it used to be. Green’s ability to play Guard or Tackle would make him a valuable addition for them.

*25. Buffalo-Andrew Booth jr CB*

Buffalo don’t have many needs, but their secondary let them down badly in their Playoff exit to the Chiefs, and taking a CB would make a ton of sense. Daxton Hill also wouldn’t surprise me here.

*26. Tennessee-Tyler Linderbaum C*

The Titans may be tempted to go with Christian Watson, but will find it difficult to pass up on Linderbaum as Ben Jones’ eventual replacement. 

*27. Tampa Bay-Devonte Wyatt DT*

The Bucs have arguably the most complete roster in the league, but with Ndamukong Suh’s future with the team unclear, they could well go DT here. Travis Jones may also be a possibility after boosting his stock at the Combine.

*28. Seattle-Matt Corral QB*

Neither Drew Lock or Geno Smith are the long term answer, so Seattle move up into the back end of the first round to take Corral. If Green Bay keeps the pick, I expect them to take edge rusher Arnold Ebiketie

*29. Kansas City-Kaiir Elam CB*

The Chiefs could go with Boye Mafe or Arnold Ebiketie to boost their pass rush, but may wait to address that need on day two. Elam would boost a thin looking CB corps.

*30. Kansas City-Jahan Dotson WR*

Tyreek Hill is obviously a huge loss for the Chiefs. Although they’re hardly short on firepower, it would be a surprise if they didn’t add a wideout in the first round.

*31. Cincinnati-Daxton Hill S*

I think Hill should go earlier than this, but it’s definitely not out of the question he slips to this spot. He can play FS or in the slot, and that versatility would make him a popular pick.

*32. Atlanta (via Detroit)-Desmond Ridder QB*

Marcus Mariota can hold the fort for the time being, but Atlanta need their QB of the future sooner than later.


----------



## DUSTY 74

Jax Travon Walker DE
Detroit Aidan Hutchinson DE
Houston Ikem Ekwonu OT
NYJ Ahmad Gardner CB
NYG Evan Neal OT
Carolina Charles Cross OT
NYG Kayvon Thibodeaux DE
Atlanta Garrett Wilson WR
Seattle Jermaine Johnson DE
NYJ Jameson Williams WR
Washington Drake London WR
Minnesota Derek Stingley CB
Houston Trent Mcduffie CB
Baltimore Jordan Davis DT
Philadelphia Chris Olave WR
New Orleans Kyle Hamilton S
LAC Devonte Wyatt DT
Philadelphia Devin Lloyd LB
New Orleans Kenny Pickett QB
Pittsburgh Malik Willis QB
New England Kenyon Green OL
Green Bay Treylon Burks WR
Arizona Trevor Penning OT
Dallas Zion Johnson G
Buffalo Andrew Booth jr
Tennessee Bernard Raimann OT
Tampa Bay Travis Jones DT
Green Bay George Karlaftis DE
Kansas City Arnold Ebiketie DE
Kansas City Kaair Elam CB
Cincinnati Nakobe Dean LB
Detroit Matt Corral QB


----------



## Rankles75

I’m in shock here. JD is a fucking wizard, what he’s done tonight shouldn’t be legal or even possible… 😆😆😆


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Well, that was shocking. We traded away the best receiver we have had in 20 years.

He apparently wanted too much money.

Oh well, hopefully Burks can come in and helps. and Robert Woods gets healthy.

Titans just went down in my power rankings.


----------



## Rankles75

Ghost Lantern said:


> Well, that was shocking. We traded away the best receiver we have had in 20 years.
> 
> He apparently wanted too much money.
> 
> Oh well, hopefully Burks can come in and helps. and Robert Woods gets healthy.
> 
> Titans just went down in my power rankings.


Burks was one of my Draft crushes this year, but it’s asking a lot for him to replace a stud like AJ Brown.

I just don’t get it at all. “We consistently make the Playoffs but keep choking, how do we get over the hump?” “I know, lets trade our best receiver”… 🤷‍♂️ 

That was without a doubt the craziest first round I can remember, and I’ve been following them for over 30 years.


----------



## DUSTY 74

Rankles75 said:


> Burks was one of my Draft crushes this year, but it’s asking a lot for him to replace a stud like AJ Brown.
> 
> I just don’t get it at all. “We consistently make the Playoffs but keep choking, how do we get over the hump?” “I know, lets trade our best receiver”… 🤷‍♂️
> 
> That was without a doubt the craziest first round I can remember, and I’ve been following them for over 30 years.


Yep that was rough been a fan of AJ since college so good …. playoff aspirations slipping away


----------



## Irish Jet

Jets absolutely crushed it. We were always going to add good prospects with our draft capital but we did it at premium positions that were huge needs. Our roster has transformed from what it was two years ago.

No excuses for Wilson or Saleh not to compete next year. And by compete I just mean meaningful games in mid-October, it’s been too long.

Thank fuck the Seahawks and Panthers were dumb enough to trade premium assets for Adams and Darnold lmao.

Still a ton of talent left and we’re on the board again at #38. Nakobe Dean or Travis Jones plz.


----------



## Rankles75

Think there’s a good chance we trade down with one of the QB needy teams. Can recoup some of that Draft capital and still get an immediate starter.


----------



## Irish Jet

THE FUCKING MADMAN GOT BREECE HALL!

Arguably got the best CB, WR and RB of this draft as well as a quality edge rusher. Just killing it. The Jets offence may actually be watchable for the first time since the Fitzmagic year.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Raiders trade back get an extra fifth rounder and a quality versatile guard that wasn't a reach or panned by the majority of pundits and media alike ,fully excited to see how we select moving forward and the eventual UDFA rookies (plus still got fingers crossed for honeybadger signing)......This regime in its short time at the helm have shed a light on how truly idiotic and archaic Grudens regime was.

Just imagine squandering all the fucking draft capital we got from the Mack trade and Cooper trade plus being a low key piece of sgit human being...


----------



## Sad Panda

Irish Jet said:


> THE FUCKING MADMAN GOT BREECE HALL!
> 
> Arguably got the best CB, WR and RB of this draft as well as a quality edge rusher. Just killing it. The Jets offence may actually be watchable for the first time since the Fitzmagic year.


Are you the same Irish Jet on JetNation?


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Every year Mel Kiper says the same thing....

"Ravens have the best draft, but I am not a homer."


----------



## Rankles75

Not to blow my own trumpet or anything, but 8 correct picks and 3 players who went to the right team in the wrong spot (Neal, Olave, Penning) is pretty damn good in such an unpredictable Draft… 😎🤣


----------



## Irish Jet

Sad Panda said:


> Are you the same Irish Jet on JetNation?


Yes.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

So the full story on why the Titans traded AJ is coming out now.

Apparently his agent asked for way too much money after the Titans only offered AJ 20 million a year. Aj's agent told the Titans they would have to overpay to keep him.

That is when the Titans began shopping AJ.

The trade was in place if the Titans still could get Burks in the first round with the 18th pick.

I am disappointed for sure, but it is clear the agent was not going to allow the Titans to keep AJ for a reasonable price. AJ is awesome but often injured. The Titans made out with the best deal they could get, with the Eaglles. Then they parlayed the second rounder they got to get two third round picks.

I do think this hurt the Titans in the short term. But the Titans helped their offensive line and secured a possible QB of the future with the trade.

If Malik Evans pays off as a credible NFL starter I think folks will be happy.

AJ is pretty fragile and he often hated the media in Nashville. Good luck to AJ with the media in Philly lol.


----------



## DUSTY 74

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1531363780516626432
Enjoy @Ghost Lantern


----------



## DUSTY 74

.


----------



## famicommander

The Denver Broncos have been bought for over 4.65 billion dollars by a group that includes Walmart heir Rob Walton and Starbucks Chairwoman/JP Morgan Director Mellody Hobson. Hobson also happens to be married to George Lucas, of Star Wars fame.

Walton, who will be the majority owner, will be by far the richest owner in the NFL and the 2nd richest owner in all sports, behind Steve Ballmer of the LA Clippers.

Walton is the first cousin of Ann Walton Kroenke, who with her husband Stan owns:
Los Angeles Rams (National Football League)
Denver Nuggets (National Basketball Association)
Colorado Avalanche (National Hockey League)
Colorado Rapids (Major League Soccer)
Colorado Mammoth (National Lacrosse League)
Arsenal FC (English Premier League)
Arsenal WFC (Women's Super League)
several eSports teams

So that makes this family, by a large margin, the most powerful in all of pro sports in general and the NFL in specific. This essentially gives the Broncos and Rams two votes on the Board of Governors for any matter that would effect the teams.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

This is the craziest off season ever


----------



## Rankles75

Horrible day for Baltimore, with pass rusher Jaylon Ferguson passing away at just 26 years old and legendary DT Tony “Goose” Siragusa passing away at 55.


----------



## DUSTY 74




----------



## Ghost Lantern

Oh man hate to hear Tony passed away.

Honestly he was one of my least favorite players, and I despised him when he was with the Ravens. He was on that team that beat the Super Bowl favorite Titans in 2001.

But no one should die that young.

Truly sorry for his family.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

I simply want the Titans to win one Super Bowl before I die. This is my one sports dream.

I have about 30 years left at best.

Last year was our best shot. We might have a small chance this year, but after that it's yet another rebuild.

Before the Titans moved to Tennessee I was a Packers fan, I still even own stock in the Packers. So in 96-97 the Pack won it all, so even if I die before the Titans win one, I enjoyed one Super Bowl win.

But I just want to see my hometown team win one.


----------



## Rankles75

Ghost Lantern said:


> I simply want the Titans to win one Super Bowl before I die. This is my one sports dream.
> 
> I have about 30 years left at best.
> 
> Last year was our best shot. We might have a small chance this year, but after that it's yet another rebuild.
> 
> Before the Titans moved to Tennessee I was a Packers fan, I still even own stock in the Packers. So in 96-97 the Pack won it all, so even if I die before the Titans win one, I enjoyed one Super Bowl win.
> 
> But I just want to see my hometown team win one.


Likewise. One Jets SB win and I’d be happy with us being mediocre/shit for the rest of my days.


----------



## Freelancer

Heinz Field becomes Acrisure Stadium in new naming rights deal with the Thomas Tull-connected insurance firm


Goodbye, Heinz Field. Hello, Acrisure Stadium. Acrisure, a Grand Rapids, Mich.-based fintech company with ties to Steelers minority owner Thomas Tull,...




www.post-gazette.com





I understand its just business, but nobody in Pittsburgh is going to use this awful name. If you're from this area, its going to be just like Starlake.


----------



## DUSTY 74

Sry @Irish Jet not meant as a dig but I mean it’s right there and we need a lil mid summer activity on here 😉


----------



## Irish Jet

DUSTY 74 said:


> Sry @Irish Jet not meant as a dig but I mean it’s right there and we need a lil mid summer activity on here 😉
> 
> View attachment 127545


I’ve literally never been more proud of a Jets player.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Okay question....

We all have our favorite teams, but if one team other than your favorite franchise could win the Super Bowl next year who would you chose? I am a Titans fan/ Packers stockholder so they are off the board. This is a hard question because of all the American professional sports I am more invested in the NFL and I dislike every team aside from the Titans and The Pack.

My heart says the Jets, just because of the Jets fans here, however if the Jets won a Super Bowl the buzz from the American media and the aftermath of Jets coverage would be unbearable. I mean they get 20% of media coverage even as bad as they are. If they did actually win a Super Bowl.....holy cow it would be draining. New York teams get way too much attention here. Same with the Browns who somehow get way too much media coverage, for as bad as they are, and any team from the NFC East.

I considered the Falcons, but Atlanta is close to Nashville and I enjoy the fact that Atlanta teams always lose lol. Same with Carolina, and New Orleans has won a Super Bowl recently.

The Bills are a good shout, but their fans hate Tennessee with a passion, so "no". I empathsize with Bills fans and their four Super Bowl loses. It is a shame they hate the Tiitans so much. The Texans and the Jaguars are lovable loser fanbases, but they are in the Titans division, so no I don't want them to win the big one before us.

So I will go with the Vikings. I know as a Packers stockholder this is a bit of a stretch but they are a small market team who has not won a Super Bowl in a very long time and they are in the NFC. If not the Vikings I guess the Jets, I mean I can tolerate the American media I guess. The Raiders would be #3 only because as a kid I liked the franchise, but I don't like the idea of Las Vegas winning a Super Bowl before us.


----------



## Rankles75

Despite being a Jets fan, I’d probably go with Miami. Yeah, they’re a Divisional rival and it’s always good to beat them, but they’re my brother’s team and he’s supported them longer than I have the Jets, so he’s due some success.


----------



## JohnBarowitz

I don’t think it’s fair that for each game one team plays at home and the other doesn’t. After each quarter, they should travel to the other team’s city to play the next quarter. Each game will take two days, but it will be fair.

Plus, they’ll sell four times as many tickets.


----------



## Scholes18

I’m a packers fan, to answer your question GL, I’m going with the bills. I live near the border and go to bills games when the packers have a Monday or Thursday or bye week.

having said that I do want to hit you for your Vikings answer. Horrible fan base and undeservedly arrogant fan base for team whose won fuck all.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

DUSTY 74 said:


> Sry @Irish Jet not meant as a dig but I mean it’s right there and we need a lil mid summer activity on here 😉
> 
> View attachment 127545


If he looked like Billy, I’d be his mom’s friend for a night.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

I am sad at the amount of posts are about the colts, which are virtually none, I am a colts fan, I love the colts,I would like the colts to win another Superbowl in my lifetime, like, in a point in my life where I can remember it happening lol.


----------



## DUSTY 74

Catalanotto said:


> If he looked like Billy, I’d be his mom’s friend for a night.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

DUSTY 74 said:


> View attachment 128063


Men's Halth


----------



## DUSTY 74

thatonewwefanguy said:


> I am sad at the amount of posts are about the colts, which are virtually none, I am a colts fan, I love the colts,I would like the colts to win another Superbowl in my lifetime, like, in a point in my life where I can remember it happening lol.


Speaking of The Colts today this caught my eye earlier Today


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1549537279445815298


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

DUSTY 74 said:


> Speaking of The Colts today this caught my eye earlier Today
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1549537279445815298


Oh damn, nasty hit. 
Seeing this hurts. (This is irrelevant but I was named after Peyton Manning)


----------



## DUSTY 74

thatonewwefanguy said:


> Oh damn, nasty hit.
> Seeing this hurts. (This is irrelevant but I was named after Peyton Manning)


Also i think The Colts are looking pretty good going into this season not saying Super Bowl good but definitely an interesting season ahead


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

DUSTY 74 said:


> Also i think The Colts are looking pretty good going into this season not saying Super Bowl good but definitely an interesting season ahead


We were a bees dick away from reaching the playoffs, fuckin Jacksonville.


----------



## DUSTY 74

thatonewwefanguy said:


> Oh damn, nasty hit.
> Seeing this hurts. (This is irrelevant but I was named after Peyton Manning)


Very cool i always thought thatonewwefanguy sounded familiar 😜jk cool though just the same


----------



## Ghost Lantern

thatonewwefanguy said:


> I am sad at the amount of posts are about the colts, which are virtually none, I am a colts fan, I love the colts,I would like the colts to win another Superbowl in my lifetime, like, in a point in my life where I can remember it happening lol.


I loathe the Colts.....

No offense.

But they are my least favorite team in the NFL.


----------



## Rankles75

Ghost Lantern said:


> I loathe the Colts.....
> 
> No offense.
> 
> But they are my least favorite team in the NFL.


Shocking, coming from a Titans fan. 😏


----------



## DUSTY 74

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1551948693850537984
🤣


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Wow

Still looks like he smells lol


----------



## Rankles75

6 game suspension for Deshaun Watson. Good thing he didn’t do something really bad like bet on games…


----------



## DUSTY 74

Rankles75 said:


> 6 game suspension for Deshaun Watson. Good thing he didn’t do something really bad like bet on games…


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Rankles75 said:


> Shocking, coming from a Titans fan. 😏


My hatred for the Colts is not just because I am a Titans fan.

I really hate that the Colts are always reciepiants of love from the media. Indianapolis is not a huge market but for some reason the media trips all over itself to promclaim the greatness of the Colts. Their GM Chris Ballard is considered a genius in spite of the fact that the Colts have not been a serious contender since he took the helm. In fact the Titans have dominated the rivalry since he took over but if you listen to the media you would think the Colts own the AFC South, a division they have not won in years and years. 

Seriously watch the media pump up the Colts, compared to other teams, it's weird.

Matt Ryan is not taking that roster anywhere in my opinion.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Preseason yes....

But raiders looked on point compared to most Preseason games of penalties and horseshit effort.

This season is going to be crazy I can feel it.

Watson could have settled with nfl but declined.....hope he gets the full year suspension


----------



## Ghost Lantern

I will be suprised if Deshaun plays a down in 2022/23

Bengals will be the leagues biggest dissapointment, Other than the Cots who will once again defy the "experts" and underpreform.

@thatonewwefanguy I promise I am not trolling you and I will lay off the Colts....it's just everyday the national stinking media, Colts this, Colts that, it's just weird.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

I like the idea of getting Ndamukong Suh to get more push up the middle but I also think we should wait until the teams cut down rosters because we have more pressing needs and an upgrade on the offensive line would be nice. 

Overall McDaniels and Zeigler have done a great job of accumulating talent let's see what's to come.


----------



## famicommander

I can already tell what's to come.

McDaniels is going to torpedo that entire franchise and the Raiders are going to act surprised. And it's going to be god damn hilarious.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

famicommander said:


> I can already tell what's to come.
> 
> McDaniels is going to torpedo that entire franchise and the Raiders are going to act surprised. And it's going to be god damn hilarious.


What in your mind sees that happening?

In every facet of the game he's improved the raiders over Gruden and its already visible in the preseason games,down to the 3rd string they've been disciplined. 

We still got a good salary cap and outside of the still shakey offensive line the team is solid. McDaniels can do no worse then being fired midway through the season lmfao. 

All indications are that McDaniels is ready for his 2nd stint as head coach so I'll guess the complete opposite.......We will be in the hunt thus year but we won't be post season darlings or anything we may have a shot at wildcard but we'll see.......it's the next 2 seasons I see us building a legit contender,under the new regimes guidance I can see this franchise finally moving forward instead of stagnating.


----------



## DUSTY 74

Who’s up for a NFL Thread Pick em League this Year


----------



## famicommander

$Dolladrew$ said:


> What in your mind sees that happening?
> 
> In every facet of the game he's improved the raiders over Gruden and its already visible in the preseason games,down to the 3rd string they've been disciplined.
> 
> We still got a good salary cap and outside of the still shakey offensive line the team is solid. McDaniels can do no worse then being fired midway through the season lmfao.
> 
> All indications are that McDaniels is ready for his 2nd stint as head coach so I'll guess the complete opposite.......We will be in the hunt thus year but we won't be post season darlings or anything we may have a shot at wildcard but we'll see.......it's the next 2 seasons I see us building a legit contender,under the new regimes guidance I can see this franchise finally moving forward instead of stagnating.


Everything seemed to be going well in the beginning with the Broncos too. They had a good preseason and then won their first six regular season games under McDaniels.

Then he started doing incredibly moronic things all the time. Because he's a moron.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

famicommander said:


> Everything seemed to be going well in the beginning with the Broncos too. They had a good preseason and then won their first six regular season games under McDaniels.
> 
> Then he started doing incredibly moronic things all the time. Because he's a moron.


That was Hella long ago(10+years ago) and its been addressed to death at this point.....he is aware of the mistakes he made in Denver he was the 5th youngest HC ever at the time lol...

He's since proven his coaching ability in New England with the offense and has had 10+ years of seasoning in that system and brought in awesome coaches to take some of the duties he took on too much of in Denver. McDaniels is a respected coach and was sought after Las Vegas Were not his only Suitors lol.

In comparison to an archaic mind like Gruden we will see the offensive weapons used better just look at Waller straight up saying Gruden never had a plan for him in the red zone lol.


----------



## famicommander

$Dolladrew$ said:


> That was Hella long ago(10+years ago) and its been addressed to death at this point.....he is aware of the mistakes he made in Denver he was the 5th youngest HC ever at the time lol...
> 
> He's since proven his coaching ability in New England with the offense and has had 10+ years of seasoning in that system and brought in awesome coaches to take some of the duties he took on too much of in Denver. McDaniels is a respected coach and was sought after Las Vegas Were not his only Suitors lol.
> 
> In comparison to an archaic mind like Gruden we will see the offensive weapons used better just look at Waller straight up saying Gruden never had a plan for him in the red zone lol.


Exactly zero of Bill Belichick's assistants have turned out to be good NFL head coaches.

Zero. As in, none. Every single one of them sucked. McDaniels already tried once and had one of the most disastrous runs in NFL history.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

famicommander said:


> Exactly zero of Bill Belichick's assistants have turned out to be good NFL head coaches.
> 
> Zero. As in, none. Every single one of them sucked. McDaniels already tried once and had one of the most disastrous runs in NFL history.


You're living in the past my guy.....like over a decade ago lmfao 😝


----------



## famicommander

$Dolladrew$ said:


> You're living in the past my guy.....like over a decade ago lmfao 😝


I'm living in the present.

The present where every single one of Belichick's assistants has sucked as a head coach including the ones still in the league.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

famicommander said:


> I'm living in the present.
> 
> The present where every single one of Belichick's assistants has sucked as a head coach including the ones still in the league.


Blah blah yeah he's also a well respected coach and as I stated before he was sought after by multiple teams ......he's already an improvement from gruden


----------



## Rankles75

DUSTY 74 said:


> Who’s up for a NFL Thread Pick em League this Year


Always.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

"experts" predicting the Titans won't make the playoffs. The Titans had the best record of any AFC team in 2022.

The disrespect is real.

I legit wonder how much this has to do with Tennessee not moving the needle as opposed to the larger markets?

I get that the Titans laid an egg against the Bengals but they have not dropped off in talent to the point where they are not top ten. If Tannehill had not thrown three interceptions against the Bengals we might be talking about them different, but I doubt it.

The Titans lost Derrick Henry for half the season but still did what they did.

Tennessee will never get the respect.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Ghost Lantern said:


> "experts" predicting the Titans won't make the playoffs. The Titans had the best record of any AFC team in 2022.
> 
> The disrespect is real.
> 
> I legit wonder how much this has to do with Tennessee not moving the needle as opposed to the larger markets?
> 
> I get that the Titans laid an egg against the Bengals but they have not dropped off in talent to the point where they are not top ten. If Tannehill had not thrown three interceptions against the Begals we might be talking about them different, but I doubt it.
> 
> The Titans lost Derrick Henry for half the season but still did what they did.
> 
> Tennessee will never get the respect.


While I hate the titans, I respect them, because they're good.


----------



## Rankles75

I know it’s only preseason, but fuck the Giants…


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Rankles75 said:


> I know it’s only preseason, but fuck the Giants…


First time in Raiders history they went undefeated in preseason even with the 4th game........so that means Jack shit aside from McDaniels actually having a good staff to teach his system. 

I'm hoping for some additions once free agency kicks off on team cut downs cut we have some big holes


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Best and worst *realistic* regular season scenario for your favotite team...

I mean we all want our teams to go unbeaten and we can all envision the wheels coming off....but give us your best and worst realistic scenario. A few key injuries in the NFL spells trouble but lets play it safe....Let's not say your team loses it's starting quaterback all year and go from there.

My favorite team: The Titans

Worst: Tannehill continues his downward spiral from last season, Derrick Henry finally hits the wall behind a questionable offensive line. The Titans defense is still deep even if injuries occur. But the Titans have a much tougher schedule this year. Worst case scenario 8-9. Hard to imagine, even with the tougher schedule, that the Titans would not win 8 games at least, and this is THE WORST case scenario because then the Titans would go into the 2023 draft picking like 13th and having to start a rebuild. It would be better if the wheels came totally off and they got to pick in the top 10 with the depth they have on the current roster.

Best: Tannehill returns to 2020 form, Henry is healthy and the new additions of Woods, Burks and Phillips account for the lack of AJ Brown. Plus the addtion of actual starting TE talent (Hooper, Okonkwo) opposed to last season kick starts this offense built around a running game and tight end play. The defense continues it's rise. 13-3 #1 seed again. The Titans in this scenario would be serious Super Bowl Contenders.

Looking forward to reading posts from @Rankles75 and his Jets analysis and @$Dolladrew$ and his Raiders take. And whomever else wants to chime in.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Ghost Lantern said:


> Best and worst *realistic* regular season scenario for your favotite team...
> 
> I mean we all want our teams to go unbeaten and we can all envision the wheels coming off....but give us your best and worst realistic scenario. A few key injuries in the NFL spells trouble but lets play it safe....Let's not say your team loses it's starting quaterback all year and go from there.
> 
> My favorite team: The Titans
> 
> Worst: Tannehill continues his downward spiral from last season, Derrick Henry finally hits the wall behind a questionable offensive line. The Titans defense is still deep even if injuries occur. But the Titans have a much tougher schedule this year. Worst case scenario 8-9. Hard to imagine, even with the tougher schedule, that the Titans would not win 8 games at least, and this is THE WORST case scenario because then the Titans would go into the 2023 draft picking like 13th and having to start a rebuild. It would be better if the wheels came totally off and they got to pick in the top 10 with the depth they have on the current roster.
> 
> Best: Tannehill returns to 2020 form, Henry is healthy and the new additions of Woods, Burks and Phillips account for the lack of AJ Brown. Plus the addtion of actual starting TE talent (Hooper, Okonkwo) opposed to last season kick starts this offense built around a running game and tight end play. The defense continues it's rise. 13-3 #1 seed again. The Titans in this scenario would be serious Super Bowl Contenders.
> 
> Looking forward to reading posts from @Rankles75 and his Jets analysis and @$Dolladrew$ and his Raiders take. And whomever else wants to chime in.


Favorite team:Raiders

Worst case scenerio: The offensive line is as bad as feared,regress from last year and Carr crumples under the constant pocket pressure. The depth at pass rusher isn't there so if Jones or Crosby get injured we won't have any ability to get after the Qb. As per usual the Raiders have one of the stiffest schedules and reside in the powerhouse AFC WEST so making it out of our own division with a winning record will be tricky and if we don't I think any sort of playoff appearance isn't happening.

Best: Offensive guru McDaniels unleashes Carr on the NFL with Adam's,Renfrow and waller being near unstoppable. We are able to get out of our own division with a winning record. The offensive line holds just enough to get by and the new look defense holds up allowing us to contend for wildcard as I just don't see us winning the division but you never know.

With free agency poppin I'm interested to see what Zeigler does after waiving Leatherwood and trading our former #1 dB mullen, we also could use a real pocket collapsing DT .....

(I'll revisit this closer to season beginning)


----------



## DUSTY 74

*Wrestling Forum NFL Thread Brethren PICKEM LEAGUE 2022*

I went ahead and set up a pickem league for this season if that interest anyone @cbssports where I’ve ran other local leagues in the past it would just require you to post me your email to send invites if that works for ya

completely FREE just some bragging rights and or ego bruising on the line week to week
and if any of this isn’t cool or against any kind of forum rules @Eastwood feel free to delete

i preset the rules
✔all games count as 1 point
✔miss a week you take the zero
✔all games can be picked right up until 5 minutes before kickoff for those who might have a change of heart in a particular upcoming matchup as the day plays out but i still suggest you preset your weekly picks as not to depend on that feature
✔ All games are straight up i didn’t use spreads
✔ this is strictly NFL Games
✔ i ended up including the post season for fun which gives us 13? Extra matchups if this is coming down to the wire could be fun and useful if not it‘s a victory lap for the winner


let me know if there is any real interest in this if not it’s all good I’m invested in several deep local $ leagues that keep me busy

also i can toss in a ✔ survivor contest as well along side the pickem again for fun if that sounds good


----------



## Lady Eastwood

@DUSTY 74 

You’re good with that, no worries.

I would join but I already have a team with friends on espn and I vowed this year to only have 1 fantasy team per sport. I get invited every year to multiple ones so I’m setting up line ups for multiple football, hockey, baseball and basketball, ain’t nobody got time for that


----------



## Ghost Lantern

DUSTY 74 said:


> *Wrestling Forum NFL Thread Brethren PICKEM LEAGUE 2022*
> 
> I went ahead and set up a pickem league for this season if that interest anyone @cbssports where I’ve ran other local leagues in the past it would just require you to post me your email to send invites if that works for ya
> 
> completely FREE just some bragging rights and or ego bruising on the line week to week
> and if any of this isn’t cool or against any kind of forum rules @Eastwood feel free to delete
> 
> i preset the rules
> ✔all games count as 1 point
> ✔miss a week you take the zero
> ✔all games can be picked right up until 5 minutes before kickoff for those who might have a change of heart in a particular upcoming matchup as the day plays out but i still suggest you preset your weekly picks as not to depend on that feature
> ✔ All games are straight up i didn’t use spreads
> ✔ this is strictly NFL Games
> ✔ i ended up including the post season for fun which gives us 13? Extra matchups if this is coming down to the wire could be fun and useful if not it‘s a victory lap for the winner
> 
> 
> let me know if there is any real interest in this if not it’s all good I’m invested in several deep local $ leagues that keep me busy
> 
> also i can toss in a ✔ survivor contest as well along side the pickem again for fun if that sounds good


So link?


----------



## DUSTY 74

Ghost Lantern said:


> So link?


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Just listened to a national show predicting the AFC south.

Their comments....

Tennessee will go 7 wins at best.

The Colts will run away with the division. In spite of the fact that they talked about how bad the Colts QB decisions were.

The disrespect is real.

I mean I don't think I am crazy. The Titans are legit contenders, but the national media always hates on them.


----------



## DUSTY 74

@$Dolladrew$
@Rankles75
@La Parka. ✔ also joined
@famicommander
@Freelancer
@thatonewwefanguy
@Irish Jet
@Twilight Sky
And anyone else that post in the thread or the overall forum in general that just loves football or that i missed
would love to have you all along for the ride in NFL PICKEM send me your email no strings attached its just a very good hosting site i have used since the early 90s and i can invite you in to join @Ghost Lantern and myself again its FREE were just battling it out for some fun & maybe bragging rights

also if you have a good friend or two feel free to add them as well just to beef up the group a bit and have some fun w your friends as well

first game kicks off tomorrow night !!!! So shoot me a message ASAP


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Ghost Lantern said:


> Just listened to a national show predicting the AFC south.
> 
> Their comments....
> 
> Tennessee will go 7 wins at best.
> 
> The Colts will run away with the division. In spite of the fact that they talked about how bad the Colts QB decisions were.
> 
> The disrespect is real.
> 
> I mean I don't think I am crazy. The Titans are legit contenders, but the national media always hates on them.


I'm feeling the loathing from the national media raiders are predicted to get 8 wins and miss the playoffs, some going as far as them being last in the AFC WEST....

Now I don't think we will be some unstoppable force but I also think we should be in atleast contention for wildcard. Our offense is loaded but the offensive line is still question marks and the defense especially the secondary is revamped and unproven so I can see the hesitations.

But Carr put up monster numbers last year with a mess at wide receiver and waller being injured along with the off the field drama geting a new head coach mid season.The last time he had career numbers was when we had 2 reliable recievers in Crabtree and Cooper now we have Adam's and renfrow along with waller and a solid Rb core. McDaniels scheme should help carrs quick release and prove to be a nitemare for opposing defenses.Imo AFC WEST is stacked it'll be interesting to see how it plays out.


----------



## DUSTY 74

$Dolladrew$ said:


> I'm feeling the loathing from the national media raiders are predicted to get 8 wins and miss the playoffs, some going as far as them being last in the AFC WEST....
> 
> Now I don't think we will be some unstoppable force but I also think we should be in atleast contention for wildcard. Our offense is loaded but the offensive line is still question marks and the defense especially the secondary is revamped and unproven so I can see the hesitations.
> 
> But Carr put up monster numbers last year with a mess at wide receiver and waller being injured along with the off the field drama geting a new head coach mid season.The last time he had career numbers was when we had 2 reliable recievers in Crabtree and Cooper now we have Adam's and renfrow along with waller and a solid Rb core. McDaniels scheme should help carrs quick release and prove to be a nitemare for opposing defenses.Imo AFC WEST is stacked it'll be interesting to see how it plays out.


I think the raiders have 11 in them in fact i think the division top to bottom may be at 10 its very possible its just that good


----------



## Ghost Lantern

DUSTY 74 said:


> I think the raiders have 11 in them in fact i think the division top to bottom may be at 10 its very possible its just that good


Always had a soft spot for the Raiders. Hope they do well.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Ghost Lantern said:


> Always had a soft spot for the Raiders. Hope they do well.


They haven't been good since madden was coach how can you root against them lol?


----------



## Ghost Lantern

$Dolladrew$ said:


> They haven't been good since madden was coach how can you root against them lol?


Well I am old enough to remember them being a top tier franchise and winning two Super Bowls.

I don't live in the AFC West cities and they have never beaten the Titans in a significant game, that hurt me bad. They did beat us in an AFC championship, but I thought we would lose. 

When I was a kid I thought they had cool uni's.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

In fact I am not sure if any of you remember electric football.









So my dad got me this for Christmas in like 1978. The two teams that came with it were the Raiders and The Vikings, the two teams in the Super Bowl in 77. So even as a little kid I made my dad play with the Vikings because I thought that silver and black was cool.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Ghost Lantern said:


> Well I am old enough to remember them being a top tier franchise and winning two Super Bowls.
> 
> I don't live in the AFC West cities and they have never beaten the Titans in a significant game.
> 
> When I was a kid I thought they had cool uni's.


When I was in high school they went to the superbowl but got wrecked by gruden who knew all the schemes still lol.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

$Dolladrew$ said:


> When I was in high school they went to the superbowl but got wrecked by gruden who knew all the schemes still lol.


2002? 

That was the year the Raiders beat a Titan's team that had no business being in the AFC championship.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Ghost Lantern said:


> 2002?
> 
> That was the year the Raiders beat a Titan's team that had no business being in the AFC championship.


Yep got roasted in school after the loss lol


----------



## Ghost Lantern

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Yep got roasted in school after the loss lol


So the Raiders are not "the home team" for you?


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Ghost Lantern said:


> So the Raiders are not "the home team" for you?


I grew up in the east bay area which is close to both oakland and San Francisco so all the salty ass niners fans were rabid lol


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Funny how "priveledged" Niners fans became after years of futility because of Montana and company.

I mean the Niners were the laughing stock of the league for years.

What comes around goes around....I am still waiting for Tennessee to get the "goes around" lol.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Ghost Lantern said:


> Funny how "priveledged" Niners fans became after years of futility because of Montana and company.
> 
> I mean the Niners were the laughing stock of the league for years.
> 
> What comes around goes around....I am still waiting for Tennessee to get the "goes around" lol.


Yeah niners fans are as bad as cowboys fans living in the 90s lol

Tennessee is no joke Definitely gonna prove some doubters wrong


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Waiting for @Rankles75 Jets outlook....

I think things could be better this year for Jets, Jets, Jets


----------



## Rankles75

*AFC East*

1. Bills (1)
2. Dolphins
3. Patriots
4. Jets

Bills are way ahead of the rest of the pack, Dolphins and Patriots will likely battle it out for a Wild Card. The Jets have a brutal schedule and will have Joe Flacco under Center for the first month or so. Despite a solid offseason, they’ll be a candidate for the #1 pick.

*AFC North*

1. Ravens (3)
2. Bengals (6)
3. Browns
4. Steelers

Predicting the Bengals will have a slight SB hangover (although they’ll still make the Playoffs), and that Baltimore can’t possibly be as unlucky with injuries

*AFC South*

1. Titans (4)
2. Colts
3. Jaguars
4. Texans

Titans win a weak Division before making a quick exit in the Playoffs. Colts are best of the rest, although that’s not say

*AFC West*

1. Chiefs (2)
2. Chargers (5)
3. Raiders (7)
4. Broncos

Very possibly the strongest Division in Football. Wouldn’t surprise me at all if the Chargers pip the Chiefs for the title, but I’m backing KC to hold them off. Raiders and Broncos should be significantly improved, think the Raiders earn a Wild Card.

*NFC East*

1. Eagles (4)
2. Cowboys (5)
3. Commanders
4. Giants

Should be Dallas’ Division on paper, but Mike McCarthy is a fraud and there are some big question marks in key areas coming into the season. I don’t rate Jalen Hurts, but think the Eagles just edge out Dallas for the Divisional title. The other two are irrelevant.

*NFC North*

1. Packers (3)
2. Vikings
3. Lions
4. Bears

Another Divisional title for the Packers, followed by another Playoff failure. The Lions could be something of a dark horse this season, and wouldn’t surprise me if they take second place.

*NFC South*

1. Buccaneers (2)
2. Saints (7)
3. Falcons
4. Panthers

Tom Brady’s u-turn on retirement means this is the Bucs’ Division for at least one more year. The Saints should have made the Playoffs last season, and will earn a Wild Card if Jameis Winston plays at anything close to the level he was before getting injured.

*NFC West*

1. Rams (1)
2. 49ers (6)
3. Cardinals
4. Seahawks

The 49ers Defense should carry them to the Playoffs, even if Trey Lance falters, but the Rams are by far the best team in the Division. The Cards can take a Wild Card if they can keep things ticking over early in the season while DeAndre Hopkins is suspended.

*AFC Wild Cards*

Chiefs over Raiders
Bengals over Ravens
Chargers over Titans

*NFC Wild Cards*

Buccaneers over Saints
Packers over 49ers
Eagles over Cowboys

*AFC Divisional Playoffs*

Bills over Bengals
Chiefs over Chargers

*NFC Divisional Playoffs*

Rams over Eagles
Buccaneers over Packers

*AFC Championship Game*

Bills over Chiefs

*NFC Championship Game*

Rams over Buccaneers 

*Super Bowl*

Bills over Rams


----------



## Irish Jet

Rankles75 said:


> *AFC EAST*
> 
> 1. Bills
> 2. Dolphins
> 3. Patriots
> 4. Jets
> 
> Bills are way ahead of the rest of the pack, Dolphins and Patriots will likely battle it out for a Wild Card. The Jets have a brutal schedule and will have Joe Flacco under Center for the first month or so. Despite a solid offseason, they’ll be a candidate for the #1 pick.


If we're picking #1 overall then everyone has to go.

I've liked some of Joe Douglas' moves but I don't worship him like most of our fanbase - He's 13-36 with more than half of those wins coming with Macagnan's team in his first year. This is his 4th season and we need to be playing some meaningful games in November. I'm sick of the season being done after 4 weeks. It's his roster, his coach and his QB. It's time he puts up.

I'm not sure how much a downgrade, if at all, that Flacco is from Wilson.

I've learned never to be optimistic with the Jets but I don't think we'll be _that _bad and if we are something has gone drastically wrong. I think we win 6-7 games.


----------



## Rankles75

Irish Jet said:


> If we're picking #1 overall then everyone has to go.
> 
> I've liked some of Joe Douglas' moves but I don't worship him like most of our fanbase - He's 13-36 with more than half of those wins coming with Macagnan's team in his first year. This is his 4th season and we need to be playing some meaningful games in November. I'm sick of the season being done after 4 weeks. It's his roster, his coach and his QB. It's time he puts up.
> 
> I'm not sure how much a downgrade, if at all, that Flacco is from Wilson.
> 
> I've learned never to be optimistic with the Jets but I don't think we'll be _that _bad and if we are something has gone drastically wrong. I think we win 6-7 games.


Yeah, we shouldn’t be anywhere near the #1 pick, but I’m used to crushing disappointment by now…


----------



## DUSTY 74




----------



## DUSTY 74

DUSTY 74 said:


> @$Dolladrew$
> @Rankles75
> @La Parka. ✔ also joined
> @famicommander
> @Freelancer
> @thatonewwefanguy
> @Irish Jet
> @Twilight Sky
> And anyone else that post in the thread or the overall forum in general that just loves football or that i missed
> would love to have you all along for the ride in NFL PICKEM send me your email no strings attached its just a very good hosting site i have used since the early 90s and i can invite you in to join @Ghost Lantern and myself again its FREE were just battling it out for some fun & maybe bragging rights
> 
> also if you have a good friend or two feel free to add them as well just to beef up the group a bit and have some fun w your friends as well
> 
> first game kicks off tomorrow night !!!! So shoot me a message ASAP



Just reposting one more time for anyone that wants to get in tonight in time for game one


----------



## DUSTY 74

Ghost Lantern said:


> In fact I am not sure if any of you remember electric football.
> View attachment 132709
> 
> 
> So my dad got me this for Christmas in like 1978. The two teams that came with it were the Raiders and The Vikings, the two teams in the Super Bowl in 77. So even as a little kid I made my dad play with the Vikings because I thought that silver and black was cool.


Had something similar to this a couple years earlier team options were the knockoff version of the colts ( bolts) and the rams 

i may have mentioned before but during that time frame i had a raiders t shirt ( even have an old Christmas pic showing it ) as they were my adopted west coast team as i could always stay up late anytime they were playing on MNF


----------



## DUSTY 74

Rankles75 said:


> *AFC East*
> 
> 1. Bills (1)
> 2. Dolphins
> 3. Patriots
> 4. Jets
> 
> Bills are way ahead of the rest of the pack, Dolphins and Patriots will likely battle it out for a Wild Card. The Jets have a brutal schedule and will have Joe Flacco under Center for the first month or so. Despite a solid offseason, they’ll be a candidate for the #1 pick.
> 
> *AFC North*
> 
> 1. Ravens (3)
> 2. Bengals (6)
> 3. Browns
> 4. Steelers
> 
> Predicting the Bengals will have a slight SB hangover (although they’ll still make the Playoffs), and that Baltimore can’t possibly be as unlucky with injuries
> 
> *AFC South*
> 
> 1. Titans (4)
> 2. Colts
> 3. Jaguars
> 4. Texans
> 
> Titans win a weak Division before making a quick exit in the Playoffs. Colts are best of the rest, although that’s not say
> 
> *AFC West*
> 
> 1. Chiefs (2)
> 2. Chargers (5)
> 3. Raiders (7)
> 4. Broncos
> 
> Very possibly the strongest Division in Football. Wouldn’t surprise me at all if the Chargers pip the Chiefs for the title, but I’m backing KC to hold them off. Raiders and Broncos should be significantly improved, think the Raiders earn a Wild Card.
> 
> *NFC East*
> 
> 1. Eagles (4)
> 2. Cowboys (5)
> 3. Commanders
> 4. Giants
> 
> Should be Dallas’ Division on paper, but Mike McCarthy is a fraud and there are some big question marks in key areas coming into the season. I don’t rate Jalen Hurts, but think the Eagles just edge out Dallas for the Divisional title. The other two are irrelevant.
> 
> *NFC North*
> 
> 1. Packers (3)
> 2. Vikings
> 3. Lions
> 4. Bears
> 
> Another Divisional title for the Packers, followed by another Playoff failure. The Lions could be something of a dark horse this season, and wouldn’t surprise me if they take second place.
> 
> *NFC South*
> 
> 1. Buccaneers (2)
> 2. Saints (7)
> 3. Falcons
> 4. Panthers
> 
> Tom Brady’s u-turn on retirement means this is the Bucs’ Division for at least one more year. The Saints should have made the Playoffs last season, and will earn a Wild Card if Jameis Winston plays at anything close to the level he was before getting injured.
> 
> *NFC West*
> 
> 1. Rams (1)
> 2. 49ers (6)
> 3. Cardinals
> 4. Seahawks
> 
> The 49ers Defense should carry them to the Playoffs, even if Trey Lance falters, but the Rams are by far the best team in the Division. The Cards can take a Wild Card if they can keep things ticking over early in the season while DeAndre Hopkins is suspended.
> 
> *AFC Wild Cards*
> 
> Chiefs over Raiders
> Bengals over Ravens
> Chargers over Titans
> 
> *NFC Wild Cards*
> 
> Buccaneers over Saints
> Packers over 49ers
> Eagles over Cowboys
> 
> *AFC Divisional Playoffs*
> 
> Bills over Bengals
> Chiefs over Chargers
> 
> *NFC Divisional Playoffs*
> 
> Rams over Eagles
> Buccaneers over Packers
> 
> *AFC Championship Game*
> 
> Bills over Chiefs
> 
> *NFC Championship Game*
> 
> Rams over Buccaneers
> 
> *Super Bowl*
> 
> Bills over Rams


Good stuff @Rankles75 always like seeing your stuff


----------



## Irish Jet

The Rock out here cutting promos.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

DUSTY 74 said:


> Good stuff @Rankles75 always like seeing your stuff
> 
> *My Division Winners
> Rams. Bills
> Bucs. Chargers
> Packers. Colts
> Cowboys. Bengals
> ……………………..
> My Wildcards
> Vikings. Chiefs
> Eagles. Broncos
> Cards. ** Ravens **
> 
> **** Noted *
> I can easily see the Niners and or the Saints pushing the Cardinals for that last wildcard spot but i landed on Arizona pulling it out
> In a similar vein i feel strongly The Raiders & Ravens are in for a close battle on the other side as the AFC West completely getting in would not shock me in the least this year but in the end I couldn’t quite get there
> 
> *My Super Bowl Winner I see the Rams going Back to Back 🏆
> Now as for a My Dark Horse Super Bowl Champion for Fun if i had a second option …
> I could easily see the Chargers Winning it All ⚡*
> This doesnt mean they play each other as i didnt really give the runner up much thought either way this year


Colts.....sigh.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Buffalo whooped that ass


----------



## Ghost Lantern

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Buffalo whooped that ass



Yeah Buffalo is for real. They have to be the Super Bowl favorites. 

I used to like the Bills, in a feel sorry for a team that lost four Super Bowls in a row kind of way. 

I have always cheered the underdogs, but when their fans could not admit the Music City Miracle was a lateral I turned against them lol.

But they look like the best team by far. My Titans will be there victims in a couple of weeks. The Bills this offseason went for it. We did not and it will play out when our teams face off. The Titans are a playoff team, the BIlls are a Super Bowl team.


----------



## Rankles75

Turned it over 4 times and still beat the defending champions by 21 in their own back yard. Bills are unfortunately for real.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Yeah niners fans are as bad as cowboys fans living in the 90s lol
> 
> Tennessee is no joke Definitely gonna prove some doubters wrong


As a Cowboys fan, I’m gonna go ahead and say something.

There are a lot of dummies in the fanbase, but, the idea that we live in the 90’s is just something people love to use to make fun of us. The majority of Cowboys fans know our team is pathetic and while we _long_ for the winning days of the 90’s, we don’t live in it, we don’t obsess over it, we continue to be frustrated that our team sucks and hasn’t become much of anything since our last super bowl.

I’ll be the first one to step up and say the fanbase I’m in has tools, but, one thing that hasn’t really been true is the idea we live in the 90’s, I’ll defend that for sure. The worst idea this fanbase has are the delusional blind fans (which many fanbases have) who are dead set on never being angry when the team is even mediocre and will tell you that you aren’t a “real fan” if you criticize your team. IMO, if you don’t get upset that your team is garbage, then that makes you a fake, or even casual, fan. If you love your team, you’re gonna be pissed off when they are shit. I’m not saying you’re gonna flip tables and punch walls (though some do) but you’re gonna be disappointed and critical when they fail.


----------



## troyag93




----------



## $Dolladrew$

Eastwood said:


> As a Cowboys fan, I’m gonna go ahead and say something.
> 
> There are a lot of dummies in the fanbase, but, the idea that we live in the 90’s is just something people love to use to make fun of us. The majority of Cowboys fans know our team is pathetic and while we _long_ for the winning days of the 90’s, we don’t live in it, we don’t obsess over it, we continue to be frustrated that our team sucks and hasn’t become much of anything since our last super bowl.
> 
> I’ll be the first one to step up and say the fanbase I’m in has tools, but, one thing that hasn’t really been true is the idea we live in the 90’s, I’ll defend that for sure. The worst idea this fanbase has are the delusional blind fans (which many fanbases have) who are dead set on never being angry when the team is even mediocre and will tell you that you aren’t a “real fan” if you criticize your team. IMO, if you don’t get upset that your team is garbage, then that makes you a fake, or even casual, fan. If you love your team, you’re gonna be pissed off when they are shit. I’m not saying you’re gonna flip tables and punch walls (though some do) but you’re gonna be disappointed and critical when they fail.


I'm specifically referencing a friend of mine lol


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Well you said “Cowboys fans living in the 90’s” which is literally one of the insults the entire fanbase hears year after year  You could have just said “my friend” if that were the case lol would have saved me from having to say nice things about my fellow fanbase.


Anyway, loving the Pats looking like shit, that won’t get old lmfao


----------



## Irish Jet

Same.

Old.

Jets.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Panthers/Browns game was wild.

So is this Steelers/Bengals game, good shit.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Eastwood said:


> Well you said “Cowboys fans living in the 90’s” which is literally one of the insults the entire fanbase hears year after year  You could have just said “my friend” if that were the case lol would have saved me from having to say nice things about my fellow fanbase.
> 
> 
> Anyway, loving the Pats looking like shit, that won’t get old lmfao


Sorry I've made it clear my hatred of the rams and Cowboys last year only because of friends of mine lol.


----------



## Rankles75

Irish Jet said:


> Same.
> 
> Old.
> 
> Jets.


Was always going to be with Flacco under Center and a third string Tackle tbf. Defense played well considering how long it was on the field. Nothing really matters until Zach’s back, this season is all about finding out if he’s the guy or not. Not like we were ever going to make the Playoffs.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

That field goal off the post was loud as fuck lol


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Well not as ugly as I predicted defense was ok just Carr trying to target Adam's every play didn't work out lol. Need more emphasis on run game.

Offensive line gave up 4 sacks but didn't fall apart.

Next week cardinals in Vegas we need this rain


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Brady getting sacked twice makes me moist.

Cowboys doing a good job defending, but, ya know, scoring wins games ffs


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Titans laid an absolute egg today lol.

Not going to overreact yet, they also laid an egg in game one last year. But the Giants?

Oh well we might just suck which is suprising


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Ghost Lantern said:


> Titans laid an absolute egg today lol.
> 
> Not going to overreact yet, they also laid an egg in game one last year. But the Giants?
> 
> Oh well we might just suck which is suprising


Both our teams proved pundits right lol

Week 1 so no over reactions but goddammit lol


----------



## Lady Eastwood

I don’t care if it’s game one or game 8000, every game counts, it can come down to “this team needs to lose so we get in” and I hate that bullshit, it’s game 1 and I’m ready to punch a fucking wall. Cowboys are the same piles of shit they are every year. I hate that I love them so much, but, fucking hell, this team gives me the most health problems, they just never learn. Dak is overrated as balls.


----------



## Rankles75

Ghost Lantern said:


> Titans laid an absolute egg today lol.
> 
> Not going to overreact yet, they also laid an egg in game one last year. But the Giants?
> 
> Oh well we might just suck which is suprising


Luckily, your whole Division sucks. Not one win between them, and two of yhem played eachother!


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Welp, that was a fun Cowboys season.

I hope they at least pick up a good QB to hold us over.


----------



## Rankles75

Russell Wilson’s homecoming didn’t exactly go to plan…


----------



## DUSTY 74

Rankles75 said:


> Russell Wilson’s homecoming didn’t exactly go to plan…




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1569525808590626816
😂


----------



## Victor Chaos

This should definitely be Aaron Rodgers' intro song.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1569529379335864320


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Rankles75 said:


> Russell Wilson’s homecoming didn’t exactly go to plan…


I’ve got some Seahawks buddies who thought the end was here when Wilson left


----------



## Ghost Lantern

I am going to call it here Titans will put up a fight against the Bills. 

They may even win.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Ghost Lantern said:


> I am going to call it here Titans will put up a fight against the Bills.
> 
> They may even win.


Let's go!!!


----------



## DUSTY 74

Ghost Lantern said:


> I am going to call it here Titans will put up a fight against the Bills.
> 
> They may even win.


I wouldn't hate that …. Lets Go !


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Good to see the Broncos stumble lol

Week #2 let's go !!!!!


----------



## Irish Jet

THOSE NEW YORK JETS JUST PULLED A MADNESS!!!


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Any Colts fans here?? Might be time to hide for the season!!


----------



## Rankles75

Oh, how fucking sweet it is!!! 😂😂😂 Screw you Brownies and your Rice Krispies logo, couldn’t even win with all the calls going your way!


----------



## ElTerrible

Fulham in 6th place, Jaguars won a game. Tony Khan is on fire.


----------



## Irish Jet

Looks like Trey Lance's season is done.

Feel bad for the guy but I genuinely think the 49ers will be better with Jimmy G.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

It looks like a disgusting injury.

Cowboys not looking too bad with Rush. Actually got a TD this week.


----------



## Rankles75

Turns out the Browns could have run out the clock if Chubb hadn’t scored that TD at the end, Jets wouldn’t have been able to stop the clock. Someone should be getting fired for that.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

I tried telling you all the Colts would suck.

I will never understand the media's love affair with that garbage franchise. lol

Win or lose tomorrow the Titans will be fine. Our division sucks.

Just curious....your Rushmore of least favorite NFL teams, mine as of this moment...

*Colts, Ravens, Bengals, Broncos*


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Well that's how you give the game away....

No defense after the 1st half and 2 fumbles back to back on the game winning drive......smh


----------



## Lady Eastwood

lmfaoooo


----------



## Rankles75

Horrible looking injury for Dane Jackson in the Bills/Titans game. Hope it’s not as bad as it looked.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

It looked like he snapped his neck, hope he’s ok, that’s awful.


----------



## Rankles75

Eastwood said:


> It looked like he snapped his neck, hope he’s ok, that’s awful.


Has full movement in his extremities, which is encouraging. Hope he makes a quick and full recovery.

Titans getting their pants pulled down and their lunch money taken by the Bills.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Titans look like complete shit.

I have Henry on my fantasy team. I’m not impressed.


----------



## Rankles75

Eastwood said:


> Titans look like complete shit.
> 
> I have Henry on my fantasy team. I’m not impressed.


I’m playing against Stefon Diggs in mine. I’m also not impressed…


----------



## Victor Chaos

Another Titan player muffing punts.

I will be surprised if Kyle Phillips is not released after muffing 2 weeks in a row.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Rankles75 said:


> I’m playing against Stefon Diggs in mine. I’m also not impressed…


Wow 

I lost this week, 142-119. I have James Connor and he left the game hurt with 7 points, so, that didn’t help, he usually gets me a good bulk of points. I’ve got Mahomes and he only got me 17 points, that’s half of last week lol


----------



## Rankles75

Eastwood said:


> Wow
> 
> I lost this week, 142-119. I have James Connor and he left the game hurt with 7 points, so, that didn’t help, he usually gets me a good bulk of points. I’ve got Mahomes and he only got me 17 points, that’s half of last week lol


On the plus side, my other team includes Burrow, Chubb, Tyreek and Waller. Scored 186 this week (PPR)!


----------



## Ghost Lantern

I have been a Titans fan since the day they moved to Tennessee.

Last night was the worst I have ever seen them play.

Well, not only does my fantasy team suck, but it appears that the Titans lost several starters as well as their dignity in last nights game.

Buffalo was ready for us, as they have wanted revenge for the past two seasons, there's lots of bad blood between these teams. However traditionally the Titans always have played well in these type games (back against the wall underdogs), but not last night.

This might be a very long season.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Ghost Lantern said:


> I have been a Titans fan since the day they moved to Tennessee.
> 
> Last night was the worst I have ever seen them play.
> 
> Well, not only does my fantasy team suck, but it appears that the Titans lost several starters as well as their dignity in last nights game.
> 
> Buffalo was ready for us, as they have wanted revenge for the past two seasons, there's lots of bad blood between these teams. However traditionally the Titans always have played well in these type games (back against the wall underdogs), but not last night.
> 
> This might be a very long season.


Well it's come time for our teams to do battle......both teams counted out by media but we've only proven their analysis correct lol....

Let's see which team gives the game away


----------



## Rankles75

Derek Carr isn’t Josh Allen, but Tennessee’s pass Defense is going to have to get a lot better fast if they’re going to deal with Adams, Renfrow (if he plays) and Waller.

Ryan Tannehill was under pressure coming into the season, and that’s only increased after last nights dud. Who knew trading away one of the best receivers in the league would have a negative effect on their passing game? 🫢 They could really do with Derrick Henry looking like his usual self too, instead of this 3 yards and a cloud of dust, plodding motherfucker currently masquerading as him. Oh, and Taylor Lewan’s injured yet again, so that doesn’t help either…


----------



## Rankles75

Raiders got a pass from me after the Chargers game, because they were playing a potential SB contender and pushed them pretty close, but blowing a 20 point lead against the DeAndre Hopkins-less Cards is the sort of mind blowingly embarrassing BS that gets people fired.


----------



## Rankles75

Steelers should just start Kenny Pickett from here on in. Trubisky wasn’t awful today, but he’s clearly never going to be “the guy”.


----------



## Irish Jet

Rankles75 said:


> Steelers should just start Kenny Pickett from here on in. Trubisky wasn’t awful today, but he’s clearly never going to be “the guy”.


He'll come in for Trubisky against the Jets and light us up. As is tradition. 

If the Jets defence doesn't get going against the Bengals and Steelers then heads need to roll, starting with Ulbrich. Two winnable games.


----------



## Irish Jet

Ghost Lantern said:


> I have been a Titans fan since the day they moved to Tennessee.
> 
> Last night was the worst I have ever seen them play.
> 
> Well, not only does my fantasy team suck, but it appears that the Titans lost several starters as well as their dignity in last nights game.
> 
> Buffalo was ready for us, as they have wanted revenge for the past two seasons, there's lots of bad blood between these teams. However traditionally the Titans always have played well in these type games (back against the wall underdogs), but not last night.
> 
> This might be a very long season.


Very strange that they didn't try and get Burks more involved. Has looked their best offensive player in the limited time he was given.

Henry's getting to that age where the wheels can fall off, especially after some injuries, which I guess is the worst nightmare for Titans fans. Hopefully he's got quite a bit left as he's such a fun player to watch at his best.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Titans have 3 of their 4 Defensive ends out this Sunday. Against the Raiders, that spells doom.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Congrats @Ghost Lantern the Raiders tried to give it away early then Titans tried to give it up late lol......

Raiders now 0-3 and the offensive line is still not figured out we've had atleast 7 combinations non if which have been inspiring.If I had to pick an issue I had with the off-season was over estimating the new regime getting more out of a struggling line last year.

Chandler Jones so far is a bust we traded our sack leader for him and he simply isn't producing. 

Patrick grahams overall scheme hasn't been producing very porous and lacks physicality. I think it's time to call Suh because none of our Dts are doing anything but run stuffing.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Congrats @Ghost Lantern the Raiders tried to give it away early then Titans tried to give it up late lol......
> 
> Raiders now 0-3 and the offensive line is still not figured out we've had atleast 7 combinations non if which have been inspiring.If I had to pick an issue I had with the off-season was over estimating the new regime getting more out of a struggling line last year.
> 
> Chandler Jones so far is a bust we traded our sack leader for him and he simply isn't producing.
> 
> Patrick grahams overall scheme hasn't been producing very porous and lacks physicality. I think it's time to call Suh because none of our Dts are doing anything but run stuffing.



Yeah we played Titans football. Get a lead and then sit on it, and try to give the game away. 

Raiders have a talented reviever corps. They are much better than 0-3. Chandler Jones really played well today. Not sure why you think he did not. Titans could not get anything up the middle. I was very impressed by your Defensive Line.


----------



## Rankles75

Predictable result, after a week of hearing my fellow Jets fans (and media) saying how we were going to stuff the Bengals, based solely on our very enjoyable but very flukey win against Cleveland last week.

Joe Flacco sucks and our pass D (aside from the CBs) can’t stop anyone. At least Zach’s back from next week and we can see whether he’s “the guy” or not…


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Atleast everyone else in the division lost too lol

Kc losing to colts???


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Well, that was the one of the worst Sunday night football game I’ve seen in a while.


----------



## famicommander

Broncos WRs have absolutely zero timing with Wilson. It's cringe worthy. They don't look any better than they looked last year with Bridgewater.

Luckily the defense is legit and therest of the division lost today.

I done tole y'all that McDaniels would tank the Raiders. He's an absolute moron.


----------



## Rankles75

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Atleast everyone else in the division lost too lol
> 
> Kc losing to colts???


A week after the Colts got blanked by the Jags too. Sometimes this league doesn’t make any sense…


----------



## La Parka

Eastwood said:


> Well, that was the one of the worst Sunday night football game I’ve seen in a while.


Jimmy G is hot garbage


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Wishing the best for Tua.


----------



## Irish Jet

Dolphins entire backroom staff needs to be suspended and investigated.


----------



## Adapting

Video: Antonio Brown exposes himself to stunned guests in hotel pool


Embattled All-Pro receiver Antonio Brown was caught on video shoving his bare buttocks into the face of a stunned woman in a outdoor swimming pool




nypost.com





Hasn't done anything productive since his NFL time off. 🤣


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Jags gonna Jag.


----------



## Rankles75

How the fuck did we win that?!


----------



## Blonde

La Parka said:


> Jimmy G is hot garbage


When the first 4 words of your post are accurate as fuck, the last word doesn’t matter at all.


----------



## Rankles75

Ok Denver, what in the actual fuck was that?!


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Rankles75 said:


> Ok Denver, what in the actual fuck was that?!


Both teams should be better than that, that game was just sad.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

WE DEM BOYS

Fuck Dak, it’s #RushHour


----------



## Adapting

Jets slapped the shit out of the Dolphins.


----------



## Rankles75

Adapting said:


> Jets slapped the shit out of the Dolphins.


First win against a Divisional rival in 13 games. Obviously, knocking out their backup QB on their first play helped, although our D was still the drizzling shits for much of the game. Breece Hall is a fucking stud, and so is Sauce… 

Jets and Giants now a combined 7-3, is this Bizarro world?


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Well, we might be the worst 3-2 team in the NFL, but the Titans are #1 in the AFC South.

Was out of town last week, did not get a chance to watch the Colts game because I was on a boat, watching now. 

Bye week comes at the right time. Lots of key players injured.


----------



## Rankles75

Ghost Lantern said:


> Well, we might be the worst 3-2 team in the NFL, but the Titans are #1 in the AFC South.
> 
> Was out of town last week, did not get a chance to watch the Colts game because I was on a boat, watching now.
> 
> Bye week comes at the right time. Lots of key players injured.





Ghost Lantern said:


> Well, we might be the worst 3-2 team in the NFL, but the Titans are #1 in the AFC South.
> 
> Was out of town last week, did not get a chance to watch the Colts game because I was on a boat, watching now.
> 
> Bye week comes at the right time. Lots of key players injured.


Not sure you’re even the worst 3-2 team in the Conference…


----------



## Ghost Lantern

thatonewwefanguy said:


> Both teams should be better than that, that game was just sad.


Nah both of them are who they are....really boring teams with aged out qb's whose expectations exceeded their actual talent. I am still baffled how the Colts beat the Chiefs? I am guessing the Chiefs went in underprepared expected an easy win.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Lions gonna Lion 

what a mess.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

What I don't understand is how Lions vs Patriots is the Sunday Night Game? The Sunday Night Game has become the main event of the NFL schedule even overshadowing the traditional Monday Night affair.

I mean Cowboys vs Rams was the headliner. Cards vs Eagles the second act.


----------



## Rankles75

Ghost Lantern said:


> What I don't understand is how Lions vs Patriots is the Sunday Night Game? The Sunday Night Game has become the main event of the NFL schedule even overshadowing the traditional Monday Night affair.
> 
> I mean Cowboys vs Rams was the headliner. Cards vs Eagles the second act.


Ravens/Bengals was the Sunday night game.


----------



## Irish Jet

Rankles75 said:


> First win against a Divisional rival in 13 games. Obviously, knocking out their backup QB on their first play helped, although our D was still the drizzling shits for much of the game. Breece Hall is a fucking stud, and so is Sauce…
> 
> Jets and Giants now a combined 7-3, is this Bizarro world?


That draft is looking amazing. 

The Jets having a winning record at this point is surreal - I'd forgotten what it felt like. Normally our season is over before October.

Firmly expecting a reality check next week at Green Bay. I'd expect a small step up from Skylar Thompson to Aaron Rodgers.


----------



## Freelancer

Mike Tomlin is finally being exposed as the mediocre coach that he is now that he doesn't have Roethlisberger to bail him out. I never thought my Steelers would look that bad, but wow. And for the Tomlin defenders that love to state that he's never had a losing season, they don't hand out Lombardi's for that. How about we look at his playoff record instead?


----------



## Lady Eastwood

So, uh…. Raiders


----------



## Adapting

What a dick.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579689219035123713


----------



## Adapting

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579823072760430593
😭 😂 🤣


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Adapting said:


> What a dick.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579689219035123713


I actually thought so as well but there was another angle released (you should be able to find it) where it shows the cameraman came outta nowhere fast right in front of him and he didn’t really get a lot of time to react. I’d probably be startled and do the same.

I don’t know why that says Josh Allen though cuz that’s not him Lmfao


----------



## Ghost Lantern

The Bills are head and shoulders above any other team right now.

Sure they stumbled against the Dolphins, but they simply missed a beat that week.

But wow Thursday nights have been awful this year. That game tonight sigh....after last week's snoozefest. 

Looking forward to Eagles vs Cowboys. Should be a great game.


----------



## Rankles75

Aaron who? 😏

Some weird ass results in the early games. What’s got into the Giants?!


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Packers are shit, Rodges is alone in the wild and doesn't know what to do lol


----------



## Rankles75

Thanks for nothing, KC…


----------



## Irish Jet

We’re winning the Superbowl.


----------



## TripleG

I don't want to jinx it and say the Giants are back. I mean, they can't come from behind like that forever. 

But, this team fights and fights hard, something I haven't been able to say in years, and it feels good.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

TripleG said:


> I don't want to jinx it and say the Giants are back. I mean, they can't come from behind like that forever.
> 
> But, this team fights and fights hard, something I haven't been able to say in years, and it feels good.



They are a good team, probably should have another loss, Titans let that game slip away. But a win's a win.

That division is going to be fun to follow.

-Jags really blew that one today, let the Colts up from the mat.
-Same with the Saints and the Bengals

@Rankles75 @Irish Jet yall's Jets are for real. I love the energy of this team. The Packers are my childhood team, so I still root for them, but I could not help but respect the way the Jets played. You guys have a real shot at the playoffs especially with no other AFC team really proving anything other than the Bills.

I think the AFC Power Ratings look like...

1. Bills
2. Cheifs
3. Jets
4. Ravens
5. Bengals
6. Dolphins
7. Titans
8. Chargers


----------



## Rankles75

Ravens and Bengals beat us handily, and the Chargers would too, but it’s definitely exciting to see this team doing what it is. Breece Hall is a star in the making (as is Sauce), and our DL is nigh on unblockable on its day.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Rankles75 said:


> Ravens and Bengals beat us handily, and the Chargers would too, but it’s definitely exciting to see this team doing what it is. Breece Hall is a star in the making (as is Sauce), and our DL is nigh on unblockable on its day.


Everyone has warts this year, that's why they say "any given Sunday".


----------



## g3rmany.turtle

Rankles75 said:


> Aaron who? 😏
> 
> Some weird ass results in the early games. What’s got into the Giants?!


I think it's pretty obvious. The Head Coach is the real deal. When you can win with Daniel Jones and beat a team like The Ravens, it's all about coaching. The Giants are going to be dangerous when they get a QB. I said months ago, The Giants should have been in the run for Jimmy Garoppolo. Barkley is back and healthy. He is a top 3 RB when healthy. The Giants have talent on defense as well people. They had a very good draft as well. I like what this team has on defense, especially up front. I think the future is bright for this team. Let Jones walk and find a new QB.


----------



## g3rmany.turtle

It's going to come down to one of these four teams. The Eagles, and Niners in the NFC. The Bills and the Bengals in the AFC. I am going to start first with the Bengals.

First, Joe Burrow is going to be the man over the next decade, or so. That's not to say he will win Super Bowl after Super Bowl. Because he won't. However, I do see Joe Burrow becoming that guy, and he showed it last season while getting hit all year long. With post season I think Burrow was sacked 74 times. I mean his last play was a sack in the SB. He has arguably one of the best wideouts in the league that he played with while at LSU. Joe is incredibly smart and figures out defenses very well. Mixon is solid at RB, and the Bengals defense is good. They spent money on two starters up front for the offensive line. They have also drafted high at those positions. If they give Joe time, he'll throw 40 touchdowns, a season. I have never seen a QB take so many hits and sacks and still play at the level he plays at. I am a Steelers fan. Joe Burrow scares me. 

Next, Josh Allen is arguably the best QB in the game right now. However, he can't win the big games in the postseason. Perhaps I am a little too hard, but I also think this could be his year. Josh Allen does things that no one else can really do quite as well. Mahomes is great, but he isn't the physical specimen that Allen is. While Mahomes has a ring, Allen could certainly do that this year. The Bills did just win at Arrowhead, and that's no easy task vs Mahomes. The Bills defense is dangerous. They have a pass rush like no other. They have many that can actually get to the QB as well. They're also equipped with a very strong secondary. Best safety duo in the league according to many. They have very little holes to fill and are near perfect on defense. My only issue with this team is a strong run game is lacking. A strong run game gives you time to kill the clock and end games. Allen can't be the leading rusher each season.

Then, there are the Philadelphia Eagles. Jalen Hurts is nice. While he isn't throwing touchdown after touchdown, he is running them into the endzone. He has a total of 12 touchdowns on the year, 6 on the ground, and 6 more through the air. He has two nice wideouts and I think with his speed and the offensive scheme he can really excel. This offense is practically made for him to succeed. Great move by the HC, Nick Siriani. Being able to give your QB the right offense is helpful. However, he has to pass touchdowns more often, and I think this is why they are not likely to win a SB this year with Hurts long term. This defense is respectable, but I don't think they are so good to win them a SB either.

The Niners in my opinion are a team everyone forgets about. They were just in the NFC title game. Jimmy Garoppolo does very well under Shannahan. They have a run game like no other in the NFC and perhaps in the league. They have a well-established defense. I find that Deebo Samuel is exactly what this offense has needed for a long time. Jimmy Garoppolo should be a lock for the NFC title game, and perhaps even a SB appearance. I could totally see the Niners vs the Bengals with Joe Burrow winning the Super Bowl.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

WOW


----------



## Rankles75

Bit of a surprising one tbh. CMC is a great player when healthy, but the 49ers already have plenty of weapons in the running game and his contract could be problematic going forward. Definitely improves their SB chances for at least the short term though.

Panthers are a total mess, so they needed as many picks as they could get. If they can get one of the big 3 QBs in the next Draft, and make some solid day 2 picks with their extra capital, they *could* turn things round sooner than later.


----------



## g3rmany.turtle

I definitely want to follow up from my previous comments. Niners now have the most dynamic RB in the league. Niners really need a playmaker like CMC. This is going to put them over the top. These are SB moves. I expect Jimmy G to be in the SB vs the Bills, or Bengals, likely Bills. That Trey Lance kid is done, Jimmy G is going to be the man in San Fran.


----------



## Irish Jet

Brady and Rodgers looking their age. 

Loving the resurgence of defence in the league. Looks like they’ve adapted to the modern offences and defensive front look to be winning their individual battles more than ever.

I like that touchdowns actually look challenging again.


----------



## CivilMan61

This probably is Brady final nfl season.


----------



## Rankles75

Jets are 5-2, who woulda thunk it? 

Unfortunately, Breece Hall is done for the season, so we’re fucked…


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Titans defense was stout today. If the Titans are not working on an extension with Simmons they are insane.

Dupree being back was massive. This was a big win.

We are still not a great team, but we are better than we were a couple of weeks ago. And honestly only the Bills and Cheifs are clearly better than the Titans in the AFC.

Again the Titans are not Super Bowl contenders but they not as bad as our over-reaction in week 2.

That Bills loss in week two was a total revenge game on the road that meant far more to the Bills than to the Titans. The Giants loss in week one was a missed field goal that should have been made.

The Titans win ugly, always have.


----------



## TripleG

I'm convinced that the Packers and Buccs are just not good this year. There are plenty of issues, especially for the defenses, but I think its safe to say that Brady and Rodgers have lost their mojos. 

As for my Giants, 6-1 is awesome, but they have to stop with these 4th quarter comebacks and close calls. They can't win all of these forever.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

AFC power ratings after week 7.

1. Bills
2. Chiefs
3. Bengals
4. Jets
5. Dolphins
6. Titans
7. Ravens
8. Chargers


----------



## Irish Jet

Breece…










It feels great to be 5-2 but damn that was a gut punch. I also think out fanbase will turn on Zach Wilson in the next weeks. The schedule is brutal for him and he just looks terrible at everything.

Team doesn’t feel far away from competing but if Zach doesn’t improve there’s a big decision to be made.


----------



## Freelancer

Excellent game from my Steelers last night. Once again proving that Mike Tomlin is the most over rated coach ever.


----------



## Rankles75

Alijah Vera-Tucker, our best OL who has played three different positions this season, also out for the season. Really is a waste of time being a Jets fan, as shit like this always seems to happen whenever things are looking up.


----------



## Rankles75

Got to give credit to Joe Douglas, the guy is an expert at fleecing teams! A 6th rounder (possibly rising to a 5th) for Jaguars RB James Robinson is daylight robbery.


----------



## TripleG

For the AFC, The Bills are my sentimental pick this year. If they go all the way and win it, I'll be happy for them. Poor team went through so much when I was a kid that it'd be nice to see them finally come through and win the big one.


----------



## g3rmany.turtle

Freelancer said:


> Excellent game from my Steelers last night. Once again proving that Mike Tomlin is the most over rated coach ever.


I see what you mean, but I am not exactly sure he is overrated though. I have been watching this team for nearly 40 years. Tomlin is the 3rd head coach since Chuck Knoll. All three have been to at least 2 Super Bowls. No other sports franchise in America can say those two things. Tomlin has been to two Super Bowls and if it weren't for Mendenhall fumble, we beat Green Bay. Plain and simple. Tomlin prides himself on not having a losing season because the franchise means that much to him. He realizes what type of shoes he has to fill, it's only two names, that's huge pressure that no other coach has to deal with day in and day out at their jobs. 

However, I do feel that it's indeed possible for a coach to run out of gas. Much like the players. Mentally, I think Tomlin has given all he has to give to the game. I think it's very possible he could retire at the end of this season. Not because he is overrated, but because he is no longer in a position to coach at this point in the NFL. I truly believe he will do something very similar to Pete Carrol. He is going to coach the College Football scene. There were rumors about USC a while back, and Tomlin shot them down. I think he was being a professional as usual. There is only one head coach currently in the NFL who has been with the same team longer than Mike. Bill Belichick and the Patriots. Tomlin retiring from the NFL wouldn't be a shock because it's been a decade and half. That's a long time in sports for any HC.

I often try to remind people that it was Ben who threw costly interceptions in the post season. Not Tomlin. Tomlin coached this defense very well while he was here. The numbers don't lie. He turned the secondary around without a true #1 CB. Remember he started back in 2007-08. It was Mendenhall who fumbled the ball in the game vs the Packers. That alone cost the Steelers the game. It was Ike Taylor who got beat in Denver vs Tim Tebow for a game crushing touchdown. I know Tomlin is not overrated because he has won games with no names at QB. The Steelers managed to go .500 the year Ben was out. That same year there were two games where the Steelers were robbed. Seahawks, and Ravens game. Seahawks last drive never should have happened. The clock ran out by at least 2 seconds, or longer and no flag. That led to a first down by Wilson which led to the game winning drive. The Ravens game was the injury and illegal hit to Mason. Steelers should have been 10-6 that year. Duck Hodges? Mason Rudolph is a backup. Tomlin coached the team very well that year in 2019. 

Has he made terrible decisions? Yes, for sure. Just last week not going for it on the second fourth down late in the game was stupid, I think it was 4th and 3. Just go for it. Give the offense a chance. We lost the game. Tomlin's time management has been less than stellar. He used to let so much time run off the clock in the most pivotal moments of the game. I still can't wrap my head around this. He has had a tendency to lose to bad teams as well, teams under .500. I can't explain that outside of assuming he prepared less for bad teams. With that said I have seen him bring stars like Antonio Brown, TJ Watt, Mike Wallace, Emanuel Sanders, Cam Heyward, formerly a Steeler Tuitt, Ryan Shazier, Lawrence Timmons, Lamar Woodley, and many more. He kept this team competitive, always. His post season record is 8-9. This season isn't over for him. He wants the post season; I can guarantee that. As an owner what more could the Rooney's ask for?


----------



## Freelancer

g3rmany.turtle said:


> I see what you mean, but I am not exactly sure he is overrated though. I have been watching this team for nearly 40 years. Tomlin is the 3rd head coach since Chuck Knoll. All three have been to at least 2 Super Bowls. No other sports franchise in America can say those two things. Tomlin has been to two Super Bowls and if it weren't for Mendenhall fumble, we beat Green Bay. Plain and simple. Tomlin prides himself on not having a losing season because the franchise means that much to him. He realizes what type of shoes he has to fill, it's only two names, that's huge pressure that no other coach has to deal with day in and day out at their jobs.
> 
> However, I do feel that it's indeed possible for a coach to run out of gas. Much like the players. Mentally, I think Tomlin has given all he has to give to the game. I think it's very possible he could retire at the end of this season. Not because he is overrated, but because he is no longer in a position to coach at this point in the NFL. I truly believe he will do something very similar to Pete Carrol. He is going to coach the College Football scene. There were rumors about USC a while back, and Tomlin shot them down. I think he was being a professional as usual. There is only one head coach currently in the NFL who has been with the same team longer than Mike. Bill Belichick and the Patriots. Tomlin retiring from the NFL wouldn't be a shock because it's been a decade and half. That's a long time in sports for any HC.
> 
> I often try to remind people that it was Ben who threw costly interceptions in the post season. Not Tomlin. Tomlin coached this defense very well while he was here. The numbers don't lie. He turned the secondary around without a true #1 CB. Remember he started back in 2007-08. It was Mendenhall who fumbled the ball in the game vs the Packers. That alone cost the Steelers the game. It was Ike Taylor who got beat in Denver vs Tim Tebow for a game crushing touchdown. I know Tomlin is not overrated because he has won games with no names at QB. The Steelers managed to go .500 the year Ben was out. That same year there were two games where the Steelers were robbed. Seahawks, and Ravens game. Seahawks last drive never should have happened. The clock ran out by at least 2 seconds, or longer and no flag. That led to a first down by Wilson which led to the game winning drive. The Ravens game was the injury and illegal hit to Mason. Steelers should have been 10-6 that year. Duck Hodges? Mason Rudolph is a backup. Tomlin coached the team very well that year in 2019.
> 
> Has he made terrible decisions? Yes, for sure. Just last week not going for it on the second fourth down late in the game was stupid, I think it was 4th and 3. Just go for it. Give the offense a chance. We lost the game. Tomlin's time management has been less than stellar. He used to let so much time run off the clock in the most pivotal moments of the game. I still can't wrap my head around this. He has had a tendency to lose to bad teams as well, teams under .500. I can't explain that outside of assuming he prepared less for bad teams. With that said I have seen him bring stars like Antonio Brown, TJ Watt, Mike Wallace, Emanuel Sanders, Cam Heyward, formerly a Steeler Tuitt, Ryan Shazier, Lawrence Timmons, Lamar Woodley, and many more. He kept this team competitive, always. His post season record is 8-9. This season isn't over for him. He wants the post season; I can guarantee that. As an owner what more could the Rooney's ask for?


I guess my point with Tomlin is that he's past his expiration date. He hasn't won a playoff game in like 5 years, and the team is getting worse. At one point, they had a HOF QB, and the best RB and WR in the league and he couldn't even win with that. Also, his coordinator hires are awful. He really hit home run with Matt Canada lol. And as for the stat of not having a losing season, while impressive, they don't hand out Lombardi's for that.


----------



## Twilight Sky

Freelancer said:


> Excellent game from my Steelers last night. Once again proving that Mike Tomlin is the most over rated coach ever.


tbf Mike has been the coach for as long as he has because the Steelers had so many steam rolling seasons while under him. Yall have/had some really great players over the course of his career. I wish I could say that about my team..our best coach was Dan Reeves .

One major problem though in the playoffs was of course the Pats when they had Brady, but those days are gone now.

I am not sure about him being past his expiration date, but more of he's caught in a spot with some rough talent.

Side note - I never thought of him as overrated, just a good coach.



TripleG said:


> I'm convinced that the Packers and Buccs are just not good this year. There are plenty of issues, especially for the defenses, but I think its safe to say that Brady and Rodgers have lost their mojos.


Rodgers appears to be getting an ego, and frankly being the most dead on accurate QB in the history of football hasn't won GB any SBs in forever, so the issue isn't entirely him.

Tom Brady is going through a divorce, and if you never been through those (and hopefully never) I can tell you that shit fucks with your head. He's thinking about his kids, his life, etc, all that while on the field, he can't ignore. That's gonna fuck with his performance.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Eagles going 7-0 all to not win the Super Bowl.


----------



## Rankles75

Knew we weren’t as good as our record suggests, and strongly suspected Zach wasn’t the guy. Hate being proven right…


----------



## g3rmany.turtle

Rankles75 said:


> Knew we weren’t as good as our record suggests, and strongly suspected Zach wasn’t the guy. Hate being proven right…


I never saw the potential in Zach Wilson. I don't know. Maybe it's the wrong coaching scheme? Other parts of the team seem to be working well. They're winning games despite Wilson's lack of real production. I don't see the NFL talent that everyone said he had prior to the actual draft. I think he is a potential long term back up. Nothing against Zach Wilson, but I think he is the greatest weakness on the team. They might want to reconsider someone else by next draft, and I am totally serious. He also seems to be injury prone. He has a small frame, and I don't think he is the answer long term for this team. The best team in New York won't be the Jets for another half decade, at best. The Bills own the state of New York. The Giants could be next.


----------



## Justawrasslinfan82

Great catch there.


----------



## Rankles75

g3rmany.turtle said:


> I never saw the potential in Zach Wilson. I don't know. Maybe it's the wrong coaching scheme? Other parts of the team seem to be working well. They're winning games despite Wilson's lack of real production. I don't see the NFL talent that everyone said he had prior to the actual draft. I think he is a potential long term back up. Nothing against Zach Wilson, but I think he is the greatest weakness on the team. They might want to reconsider someone else by next draft, and I am totally serious. He also seems to be injury prone. He has a small frame, and I don't think he is the answer long term for this team. The best team in New York won't be the Jets for another half decade, at best. The Bills own the state of New York. The Giants could be next.


Problem is, we’re already out of the race for C.J Stroud (who I think is going to be a star in the NFL) and Bryce Young, and I don’t see many potential veteran options either, so we may well be stuck with Zach or Mike White next season…


----------



## Blonde

Twilight Sky said:


> Tom Brady is going through a divorce, and if you never been through those (and hopefully never) I can tell you that shit fucks with your head. He's thinking about his kids, his life, etc, all that while on the field, he can't ignore. That's gonna fuck with his performance.


He doesn't care about the divorce, and I promise you that had nothing to do with football. Gisele likely wanted an amicable divorce to avoid paying him a larger settlement as her net worth is higher. He will now play until he wins another super bowl or turns 50, whichever comes first. He is still playing well and making tight window throws. I personally hope he doesn't win his next ring until 50 so that at least guarantees us 5 more years of Tom.


----------



## Adapting

Rhhodes said:


> He doesn't care about the divorce, and I promise you that had nothing to do with football. Gisele likely wanted an amicable divorce to avoid paying him a larger settlement as her net worth is higher. He will now play until he wins another super bowl or turns 50, whichever comes first. He is still playing well and making tight window throws. I personally hope he doesn't win his next ring until 50 so that at least guarantees us 5 more years of Tom.


Imagine leaving your partner because he wants to continue to do what he loves/makes him millions. "True love" my ass.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Rankles75 said:


> Knew we weren’t as good as our record suggests, and strongly suspected Zach wasn’t the guy. Hate being proven right…


Don't over-react, you guys are on the upswing. Just enjoy it. You slipped today, happens to every team, it's the NFL. The term "Any given Sunday" is famous for a reason.



Adapting said:


> Imagine leaving your partner because he wants to continue to do what he loves/makes him millions. "True love" my ass.


So Brady can sign a football card and literally make $100. He signs ten cards $1,000. That's writting your name ten times. On top of the millions already in his bank account. Giselle's looks will fade. Sure she might get some residuals but remember Tom can sign his name any time any day. He's not worried about settlements. She might be.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Titans could have had any one of us at QB today. 

Henry, and the defense took this game over. 

I realize it is the Texans, but this was still a divisional game, on the road. If our defense is healthy I give us a punchers chance against almost anyone.

Next week will be interesting. Cheifs will be looking for revenge against us.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Twilight Sky said:


> Tom Brady is going through a divorce, and if you never been through those (and hopefully never) I can tell you that shit fucks with your head. He's thinking about his kids, his life, etc, all that while on the field, he can't ignore. That's gonna fuck with his performance.



I’ve never been divorced, however, watched my parents go through it, and, while I do agree it can fuck you up…..he had a chance to be a family man and he chose football. He has nothing left to prove, he’s at a good age to stay retired, and, I understand he loves the game, but, when you’re married and only one is doing all the family leg work, I can understand why she would be fed up with it. They have the money to live comfortably probably until they die. He made his choice because football was more important to him. Go play football in your giant backyard with your kids…


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Guaruntee Giselle has a few maids and housewives. Don't act like she is doing the heavy lifting on child rearing. We don't know the whole story. Speculation is speculation.


----------



## La Parka

Tom Brady is better than many starting QB's in the league. Hope he sticks around.

His wife is entitled and selfish, IMO. Some people enjoy working and hes only 45. Most people retire in their 60s. There's better poon in the sea and for someone like Brady, they'll be easy catches.


----------



## Stephen90

La Parka said:


> Tom Brady is better than many starting QB's in the league. Hope he sticks around.
> 
> His wife is entitled and selfish, IMO. Some people enjoy working and hes only 45. Most people retire in their 60s. There's better poon in the sea and for someone like Brady, they'll be easy catches.


She should have known she married Tom Brady. 😆


----------



## g3rmany.turtle

I am sticking with Bills and Niners in this year's Super Bowl. However, I have some runner ups, or some dark horse candidates. If Dallas can keep it together, they have a great defense with a strong offense. I don't see them making it all the way. However, if they did go all the way I can see Dallas vs The Chiefs. I think Mahomes will be outmatched in the post season Vs the Bills at Buffalo, but if Mahomes wins, he plays Dak Prescott and their defense. Then there are the Bengals, don't count them out even Chase going down. Burrow may be special, and I think he can once again put this team on his back. As for their opponent? Bengals vs Eagles is a strong matchup with unexpected chances of happening.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Bengals are experiancing the harsh reality of the "losing a Super Bowl curse". Year after year the team that loses the Super Bowl falls off the next year. 

They caught lightening in a bottle last year, got a few lucky breaks in the playoffs, but the stars do not line up every year. 

They will probably make the playoffs but they are not getting the breaks, so far they got last year, we will see.


----------



## Rankles75

Looking at the Eagles schedule, they actually have a solid chance of going unbeaten from here. They’ll probably slip up once or twice, but there isn’t a game left that I wouldn’t favour them in.

The Bengals got their asses handed to them tonight. Ja’Marr Chase is a big loss for them for the next 3-4 weeks, Joe Mixon isn’t really scaring anyone and their OL is arguably just as bad as it was last year despite the offseason investment. Defense also got bullied all night long. They’re too good not to make the Playoffs, but the Bills and Chiefs are a level above them.


----------



## Rankles75

Ghost Lantern said:


> Don't over-react, you guys are on the upswing. Just enjoy it. You slipped today, happens to every team, it's the NFL. The term "Any given Sunday" is famous for a reason.


Trust me, without Hall and AVT for the rest of this season, this team isn’t going anywhere. Got some winnable games in the second half of the season, but I’d be surprised if we finish better than 7-10.


----------



## g3rmany.turtle

Ghost Lantern said:


> Bengals are experiancing the harsh reality of the "losing a Super Bowl curse". Year after year the team that loses the Super Bowl falls off the next year.
> 
> They caught lightening in a bottle last year, got a few lucky breaks in the playoffs, but the stars do not line up every year.
> 
> They will probably make the playoffs but they are not getting the breaks, so far they got last year, we will see.


While I can't disagree in totality here with your points, I do think you are missing a huge name. Joe Burrow is going to be an elite QB in the NFL. The Bengals will keep it close, and they may end up winning the division again. Joe's game isn't luck, and I am a Steelers fan the whole way through, for nearly 35 years. What I see in him is something very similar to Ben when he was younger, but Joe is a better QB, better passer, and smarter than Ben was that early in his career. Joe's upside is huge, if he stays healthy.


----------



## Rankles75

Busy trade deadline day so far:

Detroit trade TE T.J Hockenson to Minnesota

Pittsburgh trade WR Chase Claypool to Chicago

Washington trade CB William Jackson to Pittsburgh

Denver trade Edge Rusher Bradley Chubb to Miami

San Francisco trade RB Jeff Wilson to Miami

Atlanta trade WR Calvin Ridley to Jacksonville


----------



## Blonde

I haven't watched any Raiders games this season but God, that team is fucking ass. Lost in fantasy by 0.02 pts because my kicker, Daniel Carlson, who has otherwise been great didn't even get a chance to kick a field goal. King Henry carried my team as usual but all I needed was 0.03 pts more to win.


----------



## CivilMan61

Rhhodes said:


> I haven't watched any Raiders games this season but God, that team is fucking ass. Lost in fantasy by 0.02 pts because my kicker, Daniel Carlson, who has otherwise been great didn't even get a chance to kick a field goal. King Henry carried my team as usual but all I needed was 0.03 pts more to win.


It happens sometimes


----------



## Ghost Lantern

AFC Power ratings as of now....

1. Bills
2. Cheifs
3. Dolphins
4. Jets
5. Titans
6. Ravens
7. Bengals
8. Chargers


----------



## g3rmany.turtle

Ghost Lantern said:


> AFC Power ratings as of now....
> 
> 1. Bills
> 2. Chiefs
> 3. Dolphins
> 4. Jets
> 5. Titans
> 6. Ravens
> 7. Bengals
> 8. Chargers


When the season is over it will be Bills, Chiefs, Bengals, and Ravens. Those are the only teams that matter. They have the best QBs in the AFC. Literally in the order I placed them. Allen has surpassed Mahomes in my opinion regardless of Super Bowl win, or not. Mahomes is 1(B). After that it's Joe Burrow and Lamar Jackson. I used to think that Justin Herbert would take the place of injury prone Lamar Jackson, but in terms of wins and playoffs hopes, Herbert isn't there. Jackson has more success as a QB still over Justin Herbert. Dolphins, Jets, Titans, and Chargers are bluff teams.


----------



## g3rmany.turtle

In the NFC I think there are only four teams that matter as well. Obviously, the Eagles are top dawg, but the Niners are better, and I don't care what the regular season record states. Playoffs don't care about regular season. My order would be Niners, Eagles, Vikings, and Dallas. I have Dallas on here because they have an exceptional defense, if not the best in the league. They have the QB and the offense to get it done. The question is, can they? The Vikings are finally coming around. Say what you want about Kirk Cousins, but his numbers in Minnesota aren't garbage stats, or come from behind stats. His numbers are some of the bests in the league since 2018. Niners vs Bills in the end. Niners win.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

g3rmany.turtle said:


> When the season is over it will be Bills, Chiefs, Bengals, and Ravens. Those are the only teams that matter.


Yeah don't agree. We will see for good or bad if the Titans are a bluff team Sunday night....that is, if Tannehill can go. That Tennessee defense is no joke when healthy. 

Not sure how everything will shake out, but not everyone is making the playoffs.

The Chiefs, Bills, Titans, and Ravens are going to be in. Simply becauase these four teams are almost locks to win their divisions.

That leaves three spots for Jets, Chargers, Dolphins, Bengals, Patriots, Colts.

The Colts have waived the white flag, they are done in spite of sitting at 3-4-1 with a punchers chance at the playoffs. The have traded away talent and fired their OC. So that takes one team out of the running. 

Schedule wise, I actually see the Bengals might actually be in jeopardy of not making the playoffs. They have a tough schedule. Sure they get the Panthers this Sunday, but I honestly do not see ten wins on their schedule.

My guess is the Bengals, Chargers, Jets, and Dolphins will all finish at 9-8. Then it's up to the tie breakers.


----------



## Rankles75

There’s no way we’re making the Playoffs.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Rankles75 said:


> There’s no way we’re making the Playoffs.


 I have more faith in the Jets than you do lol...

I think you guys get 8 wins at worst but I can see a scenario where you get 9 and win a tie breaker


----------



## g3rmany.turtle

I like what the Jets have done, more specifically the HC, Robert Saleh. It's rare that a defensive minded coach gets HC in the NFL today. He is a rare type of coach. You can see already what he has done with the Jets defense. I'm afraid Zach Wilson is not the answer in New York. I think he would be a much better fit somewhere else, like perhaps Rams, or Seahawks. I think Seattle would be a great team to trade Zach Wilson to. Pete Carrol has been winning with Geno Smith. I think what Seattle does offensively may have a positive impact on Zach's career. I also think McVay could do a much better job with Zach Wilson with a year behind Matt Stafford. At the same time, it's very possible Zach is a career back up.


----------



## Rankles75

How sweet it is… 🙂

Josh got lost in the Sauce, and we’re 6-3!


----------



## Irish Jet

Rankles75 said:


> How sweet it is… 🙂
> 
> Josh got lost in the Sauce, and we’re 6-3!


Sauce is so sweet he gave me diabetes.


----------



## Blonde

GOATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## CivilMan61

Brady!


----------



## Blonde

CivilMan61 said:


> Brady!


lol back off, he's mine


----------



## CivilMan61

Rhhodes said:


> lol back off, he's mine
> 
> View attachment 138050


I assume you are a female??


----------



## Blonde

CivilMan61 said:


> I assume you are a female??


Yes, Chip. But you already knew that.

Here’s a gif of the GOAT and his smoldering good looks.


----------



## CivilMan61

Rhhodes said:


> Yes, Chip. But you already knew that.
> 
> Here’s a gif of the GOAT and his smoldering good looks.


My name isn’t chip.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Nice to see Green Bay still shitting the bed lololololol


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Wow, the Chefs were gifted that 2 point conversion second chance.

Kelce rips Kalu's helmet off and Kalu is called for the hold.











Titans without Tannehill go in to Arrowhead after the Chiefs bye week, and should have won.

I don't think the Titans are a "bluff team" @g3rmany.turtle.

I don't think the Jets are either.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

g3rmany.turtle said:


> I am sticking with Bills and Niners in this year's Super Bowl. However, I have some runner ups, or some dark horse candidates. If Dallas can keep it together, they have a great defense with a strong offense. I don't see them making it all the way. However, if they did go all the way I can see Dallas vs The Chiefs. I think Mahomes will be outmatched in the post season Vs the Bills at Buffalo, but if Mahomes wins, he plays Dak Prescott and their defense. Then there are the Bengals, don't count them out even Chase going down. Burrow may be special, and I think he can once again put this team on his back. As for their opponent? Bengals vs Eagles is a strong matchup with unexpected chances of happening.


Cowboys ain’t winning a Super Bowl this season, I’m a Cowboys fan and have watched them win 3, I’d love for them to win again, but, this isn’t going to be the year to do it, that’s for sure. Jerry needs to go in order for that to happen.


----------



## La Parka

Ghost Lantern said:


> Wow, the Chefs were gifted that 2 point conversion second chance.
> 
> Kelce rips Kalu's helmet off and Kalu is called for the hold.
> 
> View attachment 138069
> 
> 
> 
> Titans without Tannehill go in to Arrowhead after the Chiefs bye week, and should have won.
> 
> I don't think the Titans are a "bluff team" @g3rmany.turtle.
> 
> I don't think the Jets are either.


*third chance.

It got to the point where I assumed they’d just keep calling penalties until the chiefs got the 2 points.


----------



## Rankles75

Colts have fired Frank Reich. Bit surprised he wasn’t given a bit more rope, but they are a very bad team.


----------



## La Parka

Colts have been a mess since they dealt Peyton.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Rankles75 said:


> Colts have fired Frank Reich. Bit surprised he wasn’t given a bit more rope, but they are a very bad team.


This will be an interesting off season for Colts fans. They have been wandering in quaterback pergatory for the last three seasons and now they are going the way of the draft, gambling that they hit on their next Peyton or Luck.

The season before they drafted Peyton there were lots of rumors that the Colts were going to move to LA.
Peyton saved Indy from losing the Colts, and vicariously had a hand in costng St Louis the Rams. Peyton to the Colts was not only a franchise saving move it, secured the Colts in spite of Indianapolis being a smaller NFL market, as one of the more marketable frachises.

Then they had one awful season after letting Peyton walk.

The next year Luck fell into their lap. Talk about good fortune. However when Luck retired out of the blue, I think a lot of Colts fans assumed they would just grab another top tier quaterback. Thier luck however ran out. The Colt fan base has not known the sad wasteland of quaterback purgatory since 1998. There are middle aged Colt fans not used to this. In fact most of the fanbase (most of them became fans in 98) has not been through what they are going through. Since 1998 I think the Colts have had 3 losing seasons?

They are tanking this season to pick a quaterback in 2023, but it's not a sure thing, and it could be a while before the Colts regain their footing. I for one am here for it, lol.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Well, Odell is back out there on the market and the 4 teams he mentioned are Cowboys, Packers, Bills and Giants.

Cowboys said they don't want him, though, they don't rule it out possibly in the future.


----------



## La Parka

Eastwood said:


> Well, Odell is back out there on the market and the 4 teams he mentioned are Cowboys, Packers, Bills and Giants.
> 
> Cowboys said they don't want him, though, they don't rule it out possibly in the future.


Signing with the Packers would be a good idea if he wanted a quick payday to play for a few weeks because there's no chance the packers make the playoffs.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Absolutely hilarious how terrible they are, Rodgers being exposed. They should have ditched him when they had the chance.


----------



## Rankles75

Another Fantasy Football tale of woe last night, as I was winning my matchup until Juwan bloody Johnson scored a TD with 4 minutes left…


----------



## g3rmany.turtle

Eastwood said:


> Cowboys ain’t winning a Super Bowl this season, I’m a Cowboys fan and have watched them win 3, I’d love for them to win again, but, this isn’t going to be the year to do it, that’s for sure. Jerry needs to go in order for that to happen.


They've not had a defense this good since Sanders was on their team. They've got a chance to make it, maybe not win, but they can make it.



Ghost Lantern said:


> Wow, the Chefs were gifted that 2 point conversion second chance.
> 
> Kelce rips Kalu's helmet off and Kalu is called for the hold.
> 
> View attachment 138069
> 
> 
> 
> Titans without Tannehill go in to Arrowhead after the Chiefs bye week, and should have won.
> 
> I don't think the Titans are a "bluff team" @g3rmany.turtle.
> 
> I don't think the Jets are either.


I don't think either of those teams are bluff teams per say, but it comes down to QBs. Neither of those two teams have "it" at QB.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

g3rmany.turtle said:


> I don't think either of those teams are bluff teams per say, but it comes down to QBs. Neither of those two teams have "it" at QB.


Plenty of teams with no name quaterbacks have won Super Bowls. I am not saying the Titans or Jets are Super Bowl ready but they are not dissmissable.

The Titans have the defense to do it, if Dupree is healty, when he went out against the Chiefs thats when the game was over. His replacement lost contain on Mahomes time after time. The Jets are probably another year away but they have a talent rich roster that the rest of the league slept on. 

Remember the Ravens won a Super Bowl with Trent Dilfer.


----------



## g3rmany.turtle

Ghost Lantern said:


> Plenty of teams with no name quaterbacks have won Super Bowls. I am not saying the Titans or Jets are Super Bowl ready but they are not dissmissable.
> 
> The Titans have the defense to do it, if Dupree is healty, when he went out against the Chiefs thats when the game was over. His replacement lost contain on Mahomes time after time. The Jets are probably another year away but they have a talent rich roster that the rest of the league slept on.
> 
> Remember the Ravens won a Super Bowl with Trent Dilfer.


The Ravens won a Super Bowl with Trent Dilfer, but that type of thing doesn't happen often. That was two decades ago. Don't get me wrong. I love a great defense, but in the end, you still need the QB to win the game. I'm not seeing that happening with Tannehill, or Wilson. I think Zach Wilson is a career backup, but I could be wrong. I'm willing to give Wilson one more year, but I fear that he is not the future of the Jets.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

g3rmany.turtle said:


> The Ravens won a Super Bowl with Trent Dilfer, but that type of thing doesn't happen often. That was two decades ago. Don't get me wrong. I love a great defense, but in the end, you still need the QB to win the game. I'm not seeing that happening with Tannehill, or Wilson. I think Zach Wilson is a career backup, but I could be wrong. I'm willing to give Wilson one more year, but I fear that he is not the future of the Jets.


I understand your point but I still think there is room for a dominant defense to sneak in and win a Super Bowl with a game managing QB. That is why I still think the Titans and Jets are more dangerous than you give them credit for. If the Titans can get 100% healthy they might be the most sneaky deadly team in the AFC. But they play so phisical they are never 100% healthy. The front four of the Titans....Dupree, Autry, Simmons, Tart when healthy do not lose.

When Dupree left the Cheifs game Mahomes led them to a win without Dupree's contain.


----------



## troyag93

La Parka said:


> Colts have been a mess since they dealt Peyton.


Andrew Luck leaving during Training Camp completely fucked them. 


Eastwood said:


> Nice to see Green Bay still shitting the bed lololololol


30 Years with 2 Hall Of Fame QBs and only 2 SBs. SMH


----------



## Ghost Lantern

troyag93 said:


> Andrew Luck leaving during Training Camp completely fucked them.
> 
> 
> 30 Years with 2 Hall Of Fame QBs and only 2 SBs. SMH


Uhhh, what? There are dozens of legendary quaterbacks who never won a Super Bowl.

For example:











The Packers in fact have won two Super Bowls in the last 30 years.....a lot of other teams in the last 30 years have not won one. In fact more than 30% of the NFL teams have NEVER won a Super Bowl. So winning two in the last 30 years is not that shabby.

And just to be clear they are still the NFL team with the most World Championships/Super Bowls. I don't think Packer fans have anything to sulk about.

World Titles

Green Bay Packers, 13
Chicago Bears, 9
New York Giants, 8
New England Patriots, 6
Pittsburgh Steelers, 6


----------



## Victor Chaos

Wtf was this defense? It looked like the defender just didn't want to defend Julio Jones.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1591810288202186753


----------



## Victor Chaos

Imagine making unathletic Tom Brady be a WR and throwing to him despite not even being open.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1591828188170113024


----------



## La Parka

Yeah, weird ass play call lol.

Despite that, Brady and the boys looking good again.


----------



## Victor Chaos

The Seahawks made the Bucs putrid run offense look like the Browns run offense and the Bucs don't have a Nick Chubb or Kareem Hunt level guy on their roster.


----------



## Blonde

La Parka said:


> Yeah, weird ass play call lol.
> 
> Despite that, Brady and the boys looking good again.


I wish he had reclaimed the record for most consecutive passes without an interception just to shit on Rodgers’ life more.


----------



## g3rmany.turtle

Vikings are proving what I have said in the past. They're legit, and they're doing it in Buffalo.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Cowboys looking stupid again.
#BringBackRush


----------



## Blonde

g3rmany.turtle said:


> Vikings are proving what I have said in the past. They're legit, and they're doing it in Buffalo.


All of that just to be taken out by Tom Brady in the playoffs.


----------



## troyag93

Cowboys Lost! 😆🤣
it’s always good when they lose


----------



## Ghost Lantern

A Titans win is a win, especially when you are missing 7 opening day defensive starters.


----------



## Rankles75

Some weird ass results, and the Raiders hit rock bottom. Interesting day…


----------



## Blonde

troyag93 said:


> Cowboys Lost! 😆🤣
> it’s always good when they lose
> 
> View attachment 138811


Rodgers may own the Cowboys and the Bears, but Jimmy G (of all people...) owns Rodgers, so it works out perfectly.


----------



## Irish Jet

Fields is genuinely a lot faster now than he was in college. Pretty sus but he's gonna be fun to watch.


----------



## g3rmany.turtle

Rhhodes said:


> All of that just to be taken out by Tom Brady in the playoffs.


Clearly, you're a fan of Tom Brady so I know my words won't matter. However, Tom Brady lost to my Steelers, and to a rookie QB. Tom and the Bucs aren't the same team from two years ago, let alone last year. The only reason the Bucs make the playoffs is because someone has to win the division. Brady is better than Baker Mayfield, Andy Dalton, or Winston, and Marcus Mariota. None of those QBs are better than Brady, and not one of those teams has a better defense than the Bucs. So, the Bucs get in post season by default. Only to get eliminated by a guy named Daniel Jones.


----------



## Rankles75

Somewhere out there, the ‘72 Dolphins are cracking open the champagne…


----------



## g3rmany.turtle

The Dolphins have been looking better and better each week. If they can get a ground game going this team might be something to worry about in the postseason. The NFC right now has too many bluff teams. The Giants aren't the real deal. The Eagles aren't a Super Bowl contender, yet because can be a simple fluke where things just go right this year. Geno Smith is not a post season QB. Mark my words, the Giants will go one and done. The Niners as it stands now would be a 7th seed. That's the team from the NFC to worry about. They were just in the NFC title, and in the Super Bowl vs the Chiefs in 2020. They could certainly make their third trip to the NFC Championship, and 2nd Super Bowl appearance in three years. They better trade that young kid to another team, and quick. Trey Lance is not the future. Jimmy G is the future, and that's a no brainer folks. He is only 22 years old and could still hold tons of value to another team who needs a young top draft pick at QB who has plenty of ceiling. I think of a team like Texans.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

irrelavent and pointless weekly....


AFC Power Rankings

1. Chiefs
2. Bills
3. Dolphins
4. Titans
5. Jets
6. Ravens
7. Bengals
8. Chargers

NFC Power Ratings

1. Vikings
2. Eagles
3. Giants
4. Cowboys
5. Seahawks
6. 49ers
7. Commanders
8. Cardinals


----------



## Rankles75

Well, that’s Green Bay’s season over. Not even a surprise that they lost at home to Tennessee these days. Titans will piss the Division, which is probably the weakest in the league, and should have a decent chance at 4-5 more wins the rest of the way.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Lets not skip the headline, the Titans offense finally woke up.

If the Titans offense can improve, their defense is more than adequate to be a contender.

Titans win last 7 of 8.....

Their only losses....Lost to the Giants because the Titans missed a fluke give me game winning field goal. The Bills loss....It was close until the floodgates opened after multiple injuries. This was ugly I admit, and the Titans lost to the Chiefs in Arrowhead with a backup QB in overtime. 

Would it kill you guys to actually admit the Titans are a good team?

The Autry injury tonight is concerning though.....if he is out for the season....yikes.


----------



## Rankles75

Ghost Lantern said:


> Lets not skip the headline, the Titans offense finally woke up.
> 
> If the Titans offense can improve, their defense is more than adequate to be a contender.
> 
> Titans win last 7 of 8.....
> 
> Their only losses....Lost to the Giants because the Titans missed a fluke give me game winning field goal. The Bills loss....It was close until the floodgates opened after multiple injuries. This was ugly I admit, and the Titans lost to the Chiefs in Arrowhead with a backup QB in overtime.
> 
> Would it kill you guys to actually admit the Titans are a good team?
> 
> The Autry injury tonight is concerning though.....if he is out for the season....yikes.


Titans are a good team, not their fault everyone else in the AFC South is shit. Derrick Henry is always a handful, and that’s a solid Defense (especially Simmons on the DL). My worry for them is whether they can live with the big guns Offensively come Playoff time.

I like Treylon Burks, but there’s not too much firepower in the passing game, and I still don’t trust Tannehill when it comes to the crunch.


----------



## FeelingUcey

Packers season is toast


----------



## La Parka

FeelingUcey said:


> Packers season is toast


It’s been toast. 

A fluke win over the cowboys wasn’t changing that


----------



## Strike Force

g3rmany.turtle said:


> The Dolphins have been looking better and better each week. If they can get a ground game going this team might be something to worry about in the postseason.


It's true, I was at the game and it's remarkable how smoothly their offense flows when everyone is healthy. I can't believe I'm saying this, but it hinges entirely on Tua. If he gets injured again, that team is headed back into the toilet.


----------



## FeelingUcey

La Parka said:


> It’s been toast.
> 
> A fluke win over the cowboys wasn’t changing that


Aaron Rodgers looks like he's going through the motions after getting that fat contract


----------



## g3rmany.turtle

Strike Force said:


> It's true, I was at the game and it's remarkable how smoothly their offense flows when everyone is healthy. I can't believe I'm saying this, but it hinges entirely on Tua. If he gets injured again, that team is headed back into the toilet.


I think the Dolphins are a team that are built to win. This is a dark horse team for sure. It's all about Head Coach and QB working together. If those two connect and get on the same page this is going to be a successful team. Shula and Marino were great, but they never won a ring. Mike McDaniel and Tua could be the next best HC/QB pairing. We see it with McDermott/Josh Allen in Buffalo. They had Levy/Kelly. The Jets and Patriots will remain competitive, but don't have the youth and upside of Dolphins and Bills. It's the late 80's early 90's all over again for the AFC East in some ways.


----------



## Victor Chaos

The only interesting thing to happened in the Jets vs Patriots games this season.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594437124736004096


----------



## Rankles75

Zach Wilson is (unfortunately) hot steaming garbage…


----------



## Lady Eastwood

WE DEM BOYS, BAY BAY

Fuck the Vikings in to oblivion.


----------



## La Parka

prime time kirk cousins made an early appearance today!


----------



## g3rmany.turtle

Rankles75 said:


> Zach Wilson is (unfortunately) hot steaming garbage…


I think this is the case, or he just has no one there who can create an offense for him. I think this kid may be a bust. The Jets are literally a QB away from being a team to worry about each week. Wilson doesn't seem to be that QB. They have some serious thinking to do because it looks like they may need to bring a veteran in, or draft one. Zach won't be able to keep this team competitive.


----------



## g3rmany.turtle

I tried to tell people that this Cowboys defense is special. The offense is clicking, they'll be unstoppable in the post season. Micah Parsons is unreal and a total All Pro at his position. Dak isn't some slump at QB, he is the real deal. They have two solid RBs, and it looks like Tony may have stolen the job from Zeke in 2023. Cee Dee Lamb needs a real #2 opposite of him. This team better scare people.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

@g3rmany.turtle

I am curious just who is your favorite team? I guess I missed that somewhere.

BTW The Colts are done. That team "the experts" declared a contender.


----------



## Irish Jet

Rankles75 said:


> Zach Wilson is (unfortunately) hot steaming garbage…


We’re Superbowl contenders with a decent starter. It’s depressing. We’re the #1 seed in the AFC right now with even average QB play in those Pats games. As it is we’re bottom of this godforsaken division. 

Saleh had to go to White or Flacco in that game. I was calling for it at hafltime. Between the coaches coddling him and Wilson’s unbelievably arrogant comments after the game there’s going to be a revolt unless something changes. I don’t know how Saleh looks the defensive players in the eye - They put in a godly effort.


----------



## Irish Jet

g3rmany.turtle said:


> I think this is the case, or he just has no one there who can create an offense for him. I think this kid may be a bust. The Jets are literally a QB away from being a team to worry about each week. Wilson doesn't seem to be that QB. They have some serious thinking to do because it looks like they may need to bring a veteran in, or draft one. Zach won't be able to keep this team competitive.


He’s a bust. He he genuinely makes Darnold look like Dan Marino. He’s worse than Sanchez, Geno, Kellen fucking Clemens - All of them. He’s just so blatantly out of his depth at this level and it’s been pretty apparent for a long time. 

QB in the offseason is a must and I suspect they’ll have to go to Mike White at some point to avoid a player mutiny this season. They should be evaluating all potential options but I think a veteran is most likely. Hopefully we fare better than Indianapolis have on that front.


----------



## Rankles75

CJ Stroud and Bryce Young are going to be long gone, even if we lost every game from here. The other options, like Will Slevis, don’t look anything special so we’re probably looking at a “best case scenario” of Derek Carr or Jimmy G…


----------



## troyag93

Jets are going to die on the Zach Wilson hill. It’s not even his second full season yet. 

Too be fair the 2021 QB Class all look like shit. Justin Fields looks decent at best. Not like Jets missed out on a QB.


----------



## Irish Jet

troyag93 said:


> Jets are going to die on the Zach Wilson hill. .


Saleh just refused to commit to him at the presser. First time he's waivered - Have to imagine that's him benched.

Mike White Szn. There's your motherfucking Superbowl MVP.


----------



## Rankles75

Irish Jet said:


> Saleh just refused to commit to him at the presser. First time he's waivered - Have to imagine that's him benched.
> 
> Mike White Szn. There's your motherfucking Superbowl MVP.


Nah, it’s Streveler season… 😎


----------



## troyag93

Irish Jet said:


> Saleh just refused to commit to him at the presser. First time he's waivered - Have to imagine that's him benched.
> 
> Mike White Szn. There's your motherfucking Superbowl MVP.


That’s cute , but Zach Wilson is still starting lol. It’s just to put pressure on him. Best case during the game he gets benched for Flacco.

Mike White 🤣


----------



## g3rmany.turtle

I'm to sorry not sorry to say this as I know there are fans of these following teams. The Denver Broncos head coach needs fired at the end of the season. When you are below .500 with Russell fucking Wilson on your team, it's coaching. Are the owners potheads? Has John Elway lost his fucking mind? Who is this bum of a head coach in Denver? My Steelers have a rookie QB and are under .500 right now. What's the excuse for Arizona, Green Bay, The Rams, and the Broncos? These teams all have better, or more established QBs, three of which are SB winners. 

The Bengals don't look as scary as they did last season this same time last year. The Niners still look like the top dog in the NFC. I am seeing the Chiefs looking like they might still be better than Allen and the Bills. It's still hard to say. The Dolphins might make a splash in postseason and spoil a division winner. The Vikings looked awful, so they below the Cowboys and Eagles.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

g3rmany.turtle said:


> I'm to sorry not sorry to say this as I know there are fans of these following teams. The Denver Broncos head coach needs fired at the end of the season. When you are below .500 with Russell fucking Wilson on your team, it's coaching. Are the owners potheads? Has John Elway lost his fucking mind? Who is this bum of a head coach in Denver? My Steelers have a rookie QB and are under .500 right now. What's the excuse for Arizona, Green Bay, The Rams, and the Broncos? These teams all have better, or more established QBs, three of which are SB winners.
> 
> The Bengals don't look as scary as they did last season this same time last year. The Niners still look like the top dog in the NFC. I am seeing the Chiefs looking like they might still be better than Allen and the Bills. It's still hard to say. The Dolphins might make a splash in postseason and spoil a division winner. The Vikings looked awful, so they below the Cowboys and Eagles.



So....

Like I said, the Bengals are not scary. But I will say they could beat the Titans this week. You are only a week away from humility in the NFL

My Super Bowl Prediction is 49ers vs Bills, although I could buy the Titans vs Cowboys.

I do not believe in this Cheifs team.


----------



## Rankles75

Jets have benched Zach Wilson, with Mike White taking over for Sunday’s game against Chicago. Would expect to see Zach again at some point this season, and Saleh has been talking up his future with the team, but I’d be surprised if we don’t make a trade for someone in the offseason.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Rankles75 said:


> Jets have benched Zach Wilson, with Mike White taking over for Sunday’s game against Chicago. Would expect to see Zach again at some point this season, and Saleh has been talking up his future with the team, but I’d be surprised if we don’t make a trade for someone in the offseason.


Yeah interesting move. Seems like he lost the locker room a little from what I have read. Is that true?


----------



## Rankles75

Ghost Lantern said:


> Yeah interesting move. Seems like he lost the locker room a little from what I have read. Is that true?


Yeah, was asked if he felt he let the Defense down (which he patently did) and blew it off. Worrying lack of accountability, especially when you have an MVP candidate in Josh Allen readily admitting he played like shit against us a couple of games ago, and Justin Fields apologising to his teammates after the Bears last game.

IIRC, a couple of our WRs said (or hinted) in training camp that they preferred playing with Joe Flacco, which wasn’t a good sign. Looks like we swung and missed yet again at QB, although none of the 2021 class has looked particularly good so far. Fields has probably been the best of them, but he’s currently much more dangerous as a runner than a passer.


----------



## Irish Jet

Rankles75 said:


> Yeah, was asked if he felt he let the Defense down (which he patently did) and blew it off. Worrying lack of accountability, especially when you have an MVP candidate in Josh Allen readily admitting he played like shit against us a couple of games ago, and Justin Fields apologising to his teammates after the Bears last game.
> 
> IIRC, a couple of our WRs said (or hinted) in training camp that they preferred playing with Joe Flacco, which wasn’t a good sign. Looks like we swung and missed yet again at QB, although none of the 2021 class has looked particularly good so far. Fields has probably been the best of them, but he’s currently much more dangerous as a runner than a passer.


To be fair Fields had his own PR gaffes a few weeks ago. He's the sports media's golden boy right now though. 



Rankles75 said:


> Jets have benched Zach Wilson, with Mike White taking over for Sunday’s game against Chicago. Would expect to see Zach again at some point this season, and Saleh has been talking up his future with the team, but I’d be surprised if we don’t make a trade for someone in the offseason.


Saleh's the nicest guy in the world in those pressers - I don't buy anything he says. There's just no way they're planning to have Zach start in 2023 right now - The team is too good and Zach's problems too blatant to trust that he'll turn it around. 

All options should be being explored for the next QB. If the 49ers are committed to Lance then I think Garoppolo makes so much sense for all sides.


----------



## La Parka

Danny dimes throwin heat


----------



## Lady Eastwood

What a great day for a Cowboys win!

Prescott still blows, though.


----------



## g3rmany.turtle

Ghost Lantern said:


> So....
> 
> Like I said, the Bengals are not scary. But I will say they could beat the Titans this week. You are only a week away from humility in the NFL
> 
> My Super Bowl Prediction is 49ers vs Bills, although I could buy the Titans vs Cowboys.
> 
> I do not believe in this Cheifs team.


I have been saying for weeks now that it looks like Niners vs Bills, or rematch of Chiefs and Niners if Bills don't make it. Titans aren't a contender; they don't have the QB to do much in post season. The Bengals were just in a Super Bowl, so it's not like they can't get back, or close. They didn't look great against the Steelers, but we have their former Defensive Coordinator as well, so it makes sense that they have one loss to us and win by only a score.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

g3rmany.turtle said:


> I have been saying for weeks now that it looks like Niners vs Bills, or rematch of Chiefs and Niners if Bills don't make it. *Titans aren't a contender;* they don't have the QB to do much in post season. The Bengals were just in a Super Bowl, so it's not like they can't get back, or close. They didn't look great against the Steelers, but we have their former Defensive Coordinator as well, so it makes sense that they have one loss to us and win by only a score.


Don't agree, but we will see.


----------



## g3rmany.turtle

Ghost Lantern said:


> Don't agree, but we will see.


This is what bothers me about the Titans. Why not go into the 2023 Draft expecting to make a huge move up into the top 10, or top 3 picks? What do they have to lose? Tannehill isn't the answer, and neither is Malik Willis. This team is ready to win right now, but they can't because they don't have it at QB. I realize it would cost them the next two first round picks over two years, but isn't that worth it?


----------



## Ghost Lantern

g3rmany.turtle said:


> This is what bothers me about the Titans. Why not go into the 2023 Draft expecting to make a huge move up into the top 10, or top 3 picks? What do they have to lose? Tannehill isn't the answer, and neither is Malik Willis. This team is ready to win right now, but they can't because they don't have it at QB. I realize it would cost them the next two first round picks over two years, but isn't that worth it?


The Titans believe Tannehill can win them a Super Bowl.

Odds are he won't. But not because he is not capable, but because it is incredibly hard to win a Super Bowl. In 2019 the Titans walked into New England, ended Brady's career there, and then Baltimore the #1 seed and routed them at home. That was Ryan Tannehill's Titans. 

They had had a big lead in Kansas City when the wheels came off after a couple of mistakes. 

And this 2022 roster is better.

Again he has not led them to a Super Bowl, but he's had two bad postseason games, he's also had good postseason games. I understand your logic. But that Titans defense is pretty darn good, in fact since week two, they are the best, without major pieces of their team.

I believe The Titans have more than a punchers chance because they are just as good as the AFC elite, and have one of the best coaches in the NFL.


----------



## Victor Chaos

I'm shocked that Nathan Peterman is still in the league considering that he's so bad that he makes Zach Wilson look like Patrick Mahomes.


----------



## Irish Jet

MY QUITE


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Well, like I said, you are one week from humility in the NFL.

The Bengals and Titans are very evenly matched. Would like to see them again in the playoffs.

It was a good game, 2 or three plays made all the diffrence. A couple of incredible catches by Bengals recievers. 

Kudos to the Bengals, they played well today. Their offensive line played well. 

Would contend if these two teams played ten times, it would be 5-5.


----------



## Rankles75

The Jets Offense lives!!! 

Admittedly, it was against a putrid Bears Defense, but after the abject misery of last week, I’ll happily take it. Mike White did a great job throughout, and should really have the job for the rest of the season. The running game was very impressive and our Defense responded well after a slow start.

Not going to get carried away, because the Bears are bad and Justin Fields didn’t play, but things certainly look more promising than they did this time last week…


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Rankles75 said:


> The Jets Offense lives!!!
> 
> Admittedly, it was against a putrid Bears Defense, but after the abject misery of last week, I’ll happily take it. Mike White did a great job throughout, and should really have the job for the rest of the season. The running game was very impressive and our Defense responded well after a slow start.
> 
> Not going to get carried away, because the Bears are bad and Justin Fields didn’t play, but thinks certainly look more promising than they did this time last week…


Those highlights were the only bright spot of my day. I actually root for the Jets because of you and Irish Jet.


----------



## Irish Jet

Rankles75 said:


> The Jets Offense lives!!!
> 
> Admittedly, it was against a putrid Bears Defense, but after the abject misery of last week, I’ll happily take it. Mike White did a great job throughout, and should really have the job for the rest of the season. The running game was very impressive and our Defense responded well after a slow start.
> 
> Not going to get carried away, because the Bears are bad and Justin Fields didn’t play, but things certainly look more promising than they did this time last week…


Most I've enjoyed a Jets game from start to finish in years. Felt confident before the game and seeing a Jets offence looking so functional is almost surreal. The Wilson/Darnold years have made competence seem like greatness. 

The game is a bigger commentary on Zach than it is White - We'll find out more about the latter in the next few games but god damn we hamstrung ourselves so much with Zach. This game highlighted all those easy plays that he routinely missed and the difference in decisiveness was unbelievable. White knows where is guys are and how to get to them. 

I think with White we'd have won those Patriots games, we'd be the #1 seed in the AFC if we had and those fuckers would be out of the mix. Saleh's comments after the game were strange, he was reluctant to praise White and seemed intent on reminding people of his ceiling - I'm pretty close to buying into the conspiracy that we didn't play him in those early games because we didn't want a QB controversy. 

Regardless of what happens with White the future was exciting - People had slept on Wilson and Moore because of the QB play, they're legit talents - Add Hall and AVT back to that group and the QB really may not have to be all that great.


----------



## troyag93

Sean Taylor one of the greats and Washington used coat hangers to celebrate him.


----------



## Victor Chaos

Imagine being so pathetic that you get Patrick Mahomes flexed off of primetime television.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597765114379501568
The Chargers must be big ratings grabbers because they're going to be on SNF 3 times in a months span, they have another SNF game in Week 17, and going to be on MNF later in the season.


----------



## Irish Jet

Victor Chaos said:


> Imagine being so pathetic that you get Patrick Mahomes flexed off of primetime television.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597765114379501568
> The Chargers must be big ratings grabbers because they're going to be on SNF 3 times in a months span, they have another SNF game in Week 17, and going to be on MNF later in the season.


Cowboys-Colts not getting flexed in a week of great matchups reminds me why I hate the fucking Cowboys. I swear they seemingly get as much media coverage as every other team combined.


----------



## g3rmany.turtle

Well, the Niners have no chance now. The NFC belongs to the Cowboys.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

I don't wish injury on anyone, but, as a Cowboys fan, we ain't mad lol


----------



## Rankles75

Some losses hurt more than others. Losing to Minnesota after having so many chances late on (including a dropped TD on 4th and goal from the 1) is pretty brutal. On the plus side, past Jets teams would have folded at 20-3 down, and several of our Playoff rivals lost today too.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Rankles75 said:


> Some losses hurt more than others. Losing to Minnesota after having so many chances late on (including a dropped TD on 4th and goal from the 1) is pretty brutal. On the plus side, past Jets teams would have folded at 20-3 down, and several of our Playoff rivals lost today too.



At least you were not embarressed today.

The Titans traditionally have one game mid season every year, usually against an NFC team, where the wheels come off. I excpect a better effort next week.

At least the Jags lost....

Cowboys taking care of business against the Colts. Matt Ryan looking like, well 2020's Matt Ryan.

Titans magic number is one.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Been listening to sports talk in Nashville today.

Man people are doom and gloom on the Titans. The offensive line is in shambles. Treylon Burks took a vicious hit to the head and maybe out for a while. Big Jeff Simmons does not look like the same player since his injury and Denico Autry being out has killed our pass rush.

Titans need to win Sunday put the division away and concentrate on getting healthy.

The Bengals appear to be proving me wrong. I just did not believe in this team but it seems like they have rebuilt their Offensive Line and are coming into form at just the right time.


----------



## Blonde

Fuck the Saints!


----------



## Rankles75

Tennesee are firing GM Jon Robinson, days after former Titans WR torched them for two TDs. Thoughts @Ghost Lantern?


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Rankles75 said:


> Tennesee are firing GM Jon Robinson, days after former Titans WR torched them for two TDs. Thoughts @Ghost Lantern?


I think there is more to this. Hope it's not bad for JRob. I did not think he was a bad GM. But he has missed on some significant deals.


----------



## Rankles75

En route to your 5th winning season in a row, so it’s unusual for the GM to be canned. Drafting has been a bit sketchy in the last few years though, and not being able to re-sign AJ Brown was a big blow.


----------



## Blonde




----------



## Ghost Lantern

Rankles75 said:


> En route to your 5th winning season in a row, so it’s unusual for the GM to be canned. Drafting has been a bit sketchy in the last few years though, and not being able to re-sign AJ Brown was a big blow.


Brown forced the Titans hand. He was not re-signing here. He was buddies with Hurts. 
He played the national media into thinking he was the victim, a narrative we saw last week. However the local media from day one understood AJ wanted a big deal the Titans could not afford. 

I do not understand this firing at all. I still think their has to be a moral failure. 

But to be honest we have a really bad offensive line and no Wr's, so maybe it' an owner just holding a bad drafter accountable?


----------



## La Parka

...And the Raiders are done


----------



## Rankles75

Beaten by a 98 yard drive in the final two minutes, led by a QB who only signed on Tuesday, and with an interception and sack negated by penalties. As defeats go, I doubt it gets much more painful than that.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Okay based on that injury report I do not think the Titans can win tomorrow, even against the Jags.

This team is falling apart physically, four more starters out tomorrow.

We will have 5 of 11 actual starters playing on deffense, and Big Jeff is paying hurt.
Bet on the Jags to cover.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Cowboys are an embarrassment. Even if they end up winning, imagine not destroying the Texans.


----------



## Rankles75

Texans with a nice tank job at the end! Dallas were fucked otherwise… 

Not a surprising loss for us against Buffalo, two fumbles and a dumb encroachment penalty too much to overcome. Mike White is one tough bastard though, has to be QB for the rest of the season.


----------



## Blonde

We really need to come back today and then own the 49ers in the playoffs.


----------



## La Parka

Russ has (probably rightly) taking a lot of shit this year but he cooked today.

Shame to see him with two heads now.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Man I hate to be right about this.

It's just almost impossible to win with so many injuries. The Titans had four starters playing defense. 

This team is not good right now.

Luckily we play in the worst division in football. Just win one more game and get healthy. Do your best in the playoff game, win or lose rebuild begins in 2023.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Eastwood said:


> Cowboys are an embarrassment. Even if they end up winning, imagine not destroying the Texans.


Cat the Cowboys might win the Super Bowl this year. I really think they have a shot. The Texans crept up on them. I can see the Cowboys looking past them, the Texans trying to win for state pride. 

I really think the Cowboys are a better team than the Eagles.


----------



## Irish Jet

Rankles75 said:


> Texans with a nice tank job at the end! Dallas were fucked otherwise…
> 
> Not a surprising loss for us against Buffalo, two fumbles and a dumb encroachment penalty too much to overcome. Mike White is one tough bastard though, has to be QB for the rest of the season.


Man came back like Randy Marsh saying he didn’t hear no bell. Balls like grapefruits. Made some big plays too only for Carter to cough it up.

The Mosley penalty on 4th and 1, Carter and Flacco fumbling - Just killer mistakes. I despise this division. We’d be cruising to the playoffs in some others. Miami can’t even get the job done when we need them to. 

This was supposed to be the easy part of the schedule coming up but of course the Lions suddenly look like one of the best NFC teams. The Jags are playing well too. Need 3 wins from the last 4 or we’re not getting in.


----------



## Irish Jet

There were 5 teams Jets fans were rooting for this weekend to improve their playoff chances.

Went 0-5.


----------



## Rankles75

Nobody was talking Playoffs coming into the season anyway, just makes a nice change to still be in the hunt in mid-December.

Saying that, we still pretty much have things in our own hands. Next two games are very winnable (and at home). Win those, and beat either Seattle or Miami, and we have every chance. Just makes you think what could have been if Breece and AVT hadn’t got hurt in the Denver game…


----------



## Rankles75

Still wondering how I managed to miss the Playoffs in a 16 team league where I managed to get Joe Burrow, Nick Chubb, Tyreek Hill and Tyler Lockett… 🤔


----------



## Irish Jet

Mike White has fractured ribs. Likey 3-5 week injury.

Zach Wilson starts this Sunday.

RIP The Jets.


----------



## Rankles75

Yeah, Zach will probably get the rest of the season regardless. Sucks because White has really impressed and deserved to see it through. Doubt 3 weeks was enough time to fix the many flaws in Zach’s game, but at least we’re playing 4 average/bad pass Defenses. What’s the worst that could happen? 😏


----------



## Rankles75

This game is everything I hate about the NFL.


----------



## Rankles75

That game was a fucking farce, more sports entertainment than sport.


----------



## Lm2

Let’s hope the Lions can beat the Jets tomorrow, every game is a must win.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Lm2 said:


> Let’s hope the Lions can beat the Jets tomorrow, every game is a must win.


How dare you lol, they are my secondary team for when the colts suck! You take that back! lol
Miami vs Buffalo has been a good game, and it's very quickly becoming a snow game.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Bills/Dolphins game is wild!


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Eastwood said:


> Bills/Dolphins game is wild!


I know right!
I don't even care who wins, I want over time too lol


----------



## Lm2

thatonewwefanguy said:


> How dare you lol, they are my secondary team for when the colts suck! You take that back! lol
> Miami vs Buffalo has been a good game, and it's very quickly becoming a snow game.


Lol sorry dude, as a lions fan it’s gotta be done and also Bills Vs Dolphins Josh Allen is going tear that defence up


----------



## Lm2

Eastwood said:


> Bills/Dolphins game is wild!


Go Dolphins, But Allen is a beast and so is Diggs


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Lm2 said:


> Lol sorry dude, as a lions fan it’s gotta be done and also Bills Vs Dolphins Josh Allen is going tear that defence up


Just giving ya shit for being a lions fan lol, like an older brother would do.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

And it's done!
Holy shit good game.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Damn, wanted Miami to win.

Ah well, my team plays tomorrow, go Cowboys


----------



## Lm2

Eastwood said:


> Damn, wanted Miami to win.
> 
> Ah well, my team plays tomorrow, go Cowboys


Oh no Cat you a cowboys fan eh, im sorry lol I’m not the biggest Dax fan


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Lm2 said:


> Oh no Cat you a cowboys fan eh, im sorry lol I’m not the biggest Dax fan


Yep since the 80’s so at least been lucky enough for a little bit of glory 

My favorite player of all time is Emmitt Smith 👑


----------



## Lm2

Eastwood said:


> Yep since the 80’s so at least been lucky enough for a little bit of glory
> 
> My favorite player of all time is Emmitt Smith 👑


I mean I can’t say anything I’m a Lions fan and we have been on a struggle bus for forever. My fav player of all time isn’t even from the lions it’s between Adrian Peterson and Jerry Rice


----------



## Lady Eastwood

I’d pick Rice over Peterson lol


----------



## Lm2

Lol Rice is a Legend for sure


----------



## Oiky

Bills are having a great season


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Cowboys are yet again a fucking joke.

Fuck Prescott.


----------



## Rankles75

What did I do to deserve this fucking team???


----------



## troyag93

🤣😂🤡

When The Cowboys lose, America Wins 🤠


----------



## Blonde

Rankles75 said:


> What did I do to deserve this fucking team???


If you and @Irish Jet are from the UK & Ireland, why are y’all voluntarily jets fans? Just curious…


----------



## troyag93

Rhhodes said:


> If you and @Irish Jet are from the UK & Ireland, why are y’all voluntarily jets fans? Just curious…


That’s what I was wondering. Why would you pick the jets? Last time they were good was the 70s. Maybe they were big Mark Sanchez fans 😀


----------



## Lady Eastwood

troyag93 said:


> 🤣😂🤡
> 
> When The Cowboys lose, America Wins 🤠
> 
> View attachment 143251


It’s funny how that is still a saying as the Cowboys have been irrelevant since the mid 90’s but people still hate them so much


----------



## Rankles75

Supported the Jets since the mid 80’s, back when there were 28 teams. About 90% of those teams have at least reached a SB since then… 🙄

That Jets team had an Offense to be feared, hasn’t been the case too often since.


----------



## Irish Jet

Rhhodes said:


> If you and @Irish Jet are from the UK & Ireland, why are y’all voluntarily jets fans? Just curious…


Big Daddy was my favourite movie as a kid. We got Madden soon after and I picked the Jets. I am loyal to a fault.

Needless to say if I ever meet Adam Sandler I’m going to kick him in the balls.


----------



## g3rmany.turtle

Well, I guess I can go back to the Niners. I didn't think Brock Purdy would play so well, but here we are. I am a Steelers fan for those who weren't sure. The Bills still look really good, but then so did Joe Burrow and the Bengals Vs Tom Brady and the Bucs. I have been sniffing around the notion that the Bengals are slowly becoming a SB contender. Think of it like this. What is the difference between last year's SB teams? The Bengals are looking like they could go back, and the Rams are terrible. That's a big deal, and I think people really need to understand that Joe Burrow is probably the best QB in the NFL right now. How?

He was the most recent AFC QB in the Super Bowl. Bengals are the current reigning AFC Champions. Joe Burrow is on a 6-game winning streak, and much of that without Chase. Higgins also missed time this year. His offensive line is barely worth calling ok, they suck. He is undefeated Vs Mahomes, 3-0 including post season. I am a Steelers fan, and the worst game he has ever played he played this year vs us, in the season opener. I have watched him since he started. I said he was Ben Roethlisberger like, but I was wrong, he is better than Ben will ever be in terms of passing and diagnosing defenses. He is undoubtedly the best QB in the NFL, sorry Jalen Hurts.

The Bengals are quietly flying under the radar. They'll win the AFC North, and even if they don't. Who wants to play them in the wild card? They're the most dangerous team in the league right now. They're peaking just at the right time as well. I still think the Chiefs, and Bills are up there, but Burrow is the better QB of those three. Joe has been sacked more times than Mahomes, and he has been sacked more times than Allen. Allen isn't too far behind with 30 sacks, but that's due to him trying to make plays behind the line of scrimmage, scrambling around. Burrow's offensive line is terrible, yet he still plays at a high level. Burrow is more accurate than both Allen and Mahomes, and if you take away the first game of season Vs Steelers, he only has 5 interceptions on the year. He has nine right now.

I am going with the Niners again out of the NFC. However, I can't count out the Cowboys. They're a good team, and that defense is special. This offense is good too, but Dak is a better QB than people give him credit for. I really think the Eagles could pull this all off and win it all, but I have to wait and see if they can get past their first post season game. Something tells me that the Eagles might be a regular season juggernaut, but a post season dwarf. 

The AFC comes down to 3 teams, Bengals, Chiefs, and Bills. The NFC comes down to Niners, Cowboys, and Eagles. My SB prediction: Niners vs Bengals.


----------



## g3rmany.turtle

*Coach of the year?*

I think this is going to be really hard to figure out, but it comes down to three names. Kyle Shannahan, Nick Sirianni, and Pete Carrol. Honestly, I don't know who would win this out, but I want to focus on Pete Carrol. Here we have a HC and franchise who just parted ways with their best QB in franchise history. Wilson by no means is old, and washed up, but he may have been the product of supporting cast and coaching. You don't have to like Pete Carrol, and there are plenty of folks that hate him, due to his college years with USC. He knew how to coach then, and he is proving that he knows how to coach today in the NFL with a guy named Geno Smith.

The fact that Geno Smith is playing the best ball of his career and it's under Pete Carrol's tutelage should tell you something about Pete. No one, and I mean no one saw this coming from Seattle. And how. They traded away their franchise QB. The Rams were just in the Super Bowl. The Cards have Murray and hot offense with Hopkins now. The Niners just in the NFC Champions twice and Super Bowl once in 2019. Who would have thought Smith would be 7-7 right now with 26 touchdowns and 8 interceptions? Nobody. Russell Wilson looks lost and out of his game. 

So many folks thought the trading of Russell Wilson was a huge mistake. It's turning out very nicely for the Seahawks, and I bet Pete had a huge part in this decision. He is proving that by how well he has coached Geno Smith into playing at such a high level. I think that's what makes him a candidate for coach of the year. It's how well he has coached the most important position on the field, QB. Geno Smith has never played this well, it's because of Pete Carrol. If I am young QB coming into the league, I would want to play for Pete. He took Russell Wilson, a 3rd round pick from Wisconsin. WISCONSIN! They're a run-oriented football team, they don't produce NFL QBs. Pete Carrol damn near won 2 SBs with a kid from Wisconsin. We get to see what Pete is really made of in the NFL 2023 Draft, when they get a top 5, or top 3 pick from Broncos this year. C.J Stroud might be a Seahawk.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

g3rmany.turtle said:


> Dak is a better QB than people give him credit for.




Just stop.

He’s gotten MORE credit than he deserves. He’s not the worst QB, that’s for sure, but, he’s not top tier.


----------



## g3rmany.turtle

Eastwood said:


> Just stop.
> 
> He’s gotten MORE credit than he deserves. He’s not the worst QB, that’s for sure, but, he’s not top tier.


They had the highest scoring offense in the league last year. They were a high scoring offense this year before he got injured. He has 17 touchdowns in 9 games, and he is 6-3 in those nine games. He has passed 3 touchdowns in three of those 9 games and three games with 2 touchdowns. That's 15 touchdowns. They averaged 37 points in those 6 wins, and it would because of Dak. The guy can play ball, he is one of the best QBs in the league today. He passed 37 touchdowns last season with the highest scoring offense in the league.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

The NFC East is normally a bunch of garbage teams, it’s not very hard to beat them. This year is a little different, though, the Eagles haven’t exactly had the toughest schedule so they are looking better than they are. Washington is just Washington and Giants looking a bit better than usual.

This is coming from a nearly 40 year Cowboys fan….Dak is not the god a lot of people made him out to be. Again, not garbage by any means, but, average, at best. Most Cowboys fans have started to see it.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Matt Ryan Sucks, that's all I've got to say about that.


----------



## g3rmany.turtle

Eastwood said:


> The NFC East is normally a bunch of garbage teams, it’s not very hard to beat them. This year is a little different, though, the Eagles haven’t exactly had the toughest schedule so they are looking better than they are. Washington is just Washington and Giants looking a bit better than usual.
> 
> This is coming from a nearly 40 year Cowboys fan….Dak is not the god a lot of people made him out to be. Again, not garbage by any means, but, average, at best. Most Cowboys fans have started to see it.


Average QBs don't lead # 1 scoring offenses. Sorry, but Dak is definitely not average. I hate the Cowboys, but I know reality. Dak was the best QB in the NFC last year, his numbers proved this. He would be tops in the NFC and the league had he not missed 5 games this year. I don't think he is a god, he is not on that level at all. To call him average though is just very inaccurate.


----------



## g3rmany.turtle

thatonewwefanguy said:


> Matt Ryan Sucks, that's all I've got to say about that.


I think he made a huge mistake not convincing his agent to get land him in New England. Honestly, I think that would have been his best option. Smart QB with smart coach. Also, Carson Wentz played much better with Colts last year. Honestly, Wentz fit the offense better than Matt Ryan. Frank Reich should not have been fired. That was bullshit. These owners don't realize how long it takes to build a winning team.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

g3rmany.turtle said:


> I think he made a huge mistake not convincing his agent to get land him in New England. Honestly, I think that would have been his best option. Smart QB with smart coach. Also, Carson Wentz played much better with Colts last year. Honestly, Wentz fit the offense better than Matt Ryan. Frank Reich should not have been fired. That was bullshit. These owners don't realize how long it takes to build a winning team.


Well Jeff Saturday does, the times he's been able to shine, he has shown.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Don’t get me wrong, I do not dislike Dak as a person, though, he does piss me off with some dumb decisions, like a pick at the end of a game they shouldn’t have even gone to overtime for, and, again, he’s not shit by any means, I just think people put him just a bit higher than he is. It’s not hard to look good against garbage teams. Just look at the teams we played and beat this year….Washington, I mean, my toe could beat Washington…the Lions, before they started to be good…the Colts, who are complete fucking shit…the garbage Bears…struggled against the trash Texans…a shitty Rams team…


Remaining schedule is Eagles, Titans, Commanders…two of those should be wins, though, the Eagles barely beat the weak ass Bears, so, it could go either way there.

I would love for the Cowboys to go deep and win the Super Bowl, I’ve watched them win 3 times in my lifetime, it’s been way too long, but, this team won’t win until Jerry Jones is gone, and, even then, his dipshit son will probably take over. I desperately hope they prove me wrong.

Also, Dak has 9 interceptions since week 10….no one else has more than 5. If we want to go deep in the playoffs, he needs to get his shit together.


----------



## g3rmany.turtle

Eastwood said:


> Also, Dak has 9 interceptions since week 10….no one else has more than 5. If we want to go deep in the playoffs, he needs to get his shit together.


That's over a 6-game stretch where he is 4-2. Also 14 touchdown passes thrown in the same six games where he has 9 interceptions. Obviously, 9 interceptions are a lot over a 9-game stretch, but his touchdown numbers are much higher, hence the 4-2-win loss record during this time span starting in week 10 as you stated. His completion pct has been solid as well. He has four games where he has completed 75% of his passes and one of those four games 88% completion pct. Five games with at least 70% completion pct. This is over the 9 games that he started, 6-3 record in those 9 games.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

As said, they played garbage teams…it pains me to talk negative about my team, but, it is what it is. The division is often weak and then they play weak teams from other divisions. Shouldn’t be scraping by teams like Houston, who are utter dogshit, nor going in to overtime with the Jags. These kinds of games are a yearly thing. Give them a bunch of teams way above .500 and you see what happens. Cowboys have good weapons, I just don’t know what’s up with them when they suddenly play great teams.


----------



## troyag93

Dak is a top 10 QB in the League which hurts to say since I hate the Cowboys.

Burrow, Mahomes, Allen, Lamar, Herbert , Brady , Aaron Rodgers, Matt Stafford and maybe Deshaun Watson if he gets back to the QB he once was. Those are the only guys above Dak.

Trevor Lawrence, Jalen Hurts and Kyler Murray and Tua is too early to say.


----------



## Irish Jet

troyag93 said:


> Dak is a top 10 QB in the League which hurts to say since I hate the Cowboys.
> 
> *Burrow, Mahomes, Allen,* Lamar, Herbert , Brady , Aaron Rodgers, Matt Stafford and maybe Deshaun Watson if he gets back to the QB he once was. Those are the only guys above Dak.
> 
> Trevor Lawrence, Jalen Hurts and Kyler Murray and Tua is too early to say.


Tbh right now it's those three and everyone else.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

troyag93 said:


> Dak is a top 10 QB in the League which hurts to say since I hate the Cowboys.
> 
> Burrow, Mahomes, Allen, Lamar, Herbert , Brady , Aaron Rodgers, Matt Stafford and maybe Deshaun Watson if he gets back to the QB he once was. Those are the only guys above Dak.
> 
> Trevor Lawrence, Jalen Hurts and Kyler Murray and Tua is too early to say.


Lawrence has looked like such a bust, but, to give him some credit, he does play on a piece of shit team, would be interesting to see how he does on a better team.


----------



## Irish Jet

troyag93 said:


> That’s what I was wondering. Why would you pick the jets? Last time they were good was the 70s. Maybe they were big Mark Sanchez fans 😀
> 
> View attachment 143266


We were a decent team when I started watching around 03/04 - Got a kick away from the AFC title game the following year which was the season that really hooked me to the sport. Chad Pennington was my boy.

Then we had that great run under Rex - Really could have won the Superbowl in 2010 had we not sleepwalked into Pittsburgh. It all went to shit soon after that.

It's funny how after years of not really giving a shit 2022 has reminded me how painful Jets fandom is - We're finally competitive again and they provide just enough hope to rip your heart out in the most painful way possible. The last four losses have been brutal. Finding ways to lose.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

You guys have some hope with White, funny enough, a former Cowboy. Shame he got hurt.


----------



## Irish Jet

Eastwood said:


> You guys have some hope with White, funny enough, a former Cowboy. Shame he got hurt.


He's out of contract and it wouldn't shock me if he tests the market while we sign Andy Dalton or someone equally uninspiring.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

The red rocket, hahaha, yes, we had him for a bit. His “glory days” are far behind him. Good luck.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Every time Dak throws a touchdown he should yell "SUCK SOME DAK!"


----------



## troyag93

Stop with Mike White. Got Josh Allen winning 12+ game’s every year in the Division for the next decade. Talking about Mike White.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

yep, that’s our coach lol


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Okay here is my wishful thinking post.....

The Titans get Denico Autry back Saturday, which would probably be enough to beat the Texans. I mean having 7 of 11 starters out on defense cost us against the Jags, and the Chargers in LA. Maybe only losing 6 starters is good enough at home against the Texans?

The Jets are going to beat the Jags Sunday....right @Rankles75 @Irish Jet ? (he says hopefully)

So that puts Titans at 8-7
Jags at 6-9

On the 29th two scenarios I approve lol....

Either...
Cowboys cannot improve their position and they sit their starters. Titans win
Jags beat Texans

Or

Cowboys beat the Titans
but the spry Texans upset the Jags.

Then, the last week is irrelavent. I do not want any part of a Jags vs Titans playoff on the line game in Jacksonville during the last week.

Best case scenario we upset a team in the first round, and maybe sneak into the AFC championship on Derrick's last legs.

Worst case scenario we get blown out at home and deal with a pretty low first round draft pick in a year we are clearly going into a rebuild.


----------



## Irish Jet

Ghost Lantern said:


> The Jets are going to beat the Jags Sunday....right @Rankles75 @Irish Jet ? (he says hopefully)


----------



## Rankles75

I wouldn’t get your hopes up, @Ghost Lantern. Especially as we’re playing them on Thursday…


----------



## Rankles75

That right there was a team supposedly fighting to save their season. What a hot fucking mess. The Grinch didn’t steal Christmas, the Jets did… 😖 🎄


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Ughhhh...

Well the Titans were a real contender until their injuries completely blew them up.

Now the Jags are on a hot streak.

So now the Titans enter the last three games of the season with one opening day starter on the offensive line.

A second string rookie QB starting because Tannehil is done.

and more than half the Defensive starters out.....

What looked like a sure thing has become a nightmare. A healthy Titans team is a Super Bowl contender. Injureis have crippled this team. The team as it is now is done.

I mean seriously this team is in a horriible position. With their current contracts headed into 2023, well it's rebuild time.


----------



## Irish Jet

If there’s any consolation to that shitshow last night it’s that Zach Wilson can never play another game for this team. Just a completely irredeemable player. All time bust.

It’s a good Joe Douglas nailed the 2022 draft or he’d be in the shit right now.


----------



## Rankles75

Thursday’s pathetic no show against Jacksonville all but mathematically ended our Playoff hopes, so where are we at as the 2022/23 season draws to a close?

Pros

1. Instant impact from rookies
2. Considerable improvement Defensively
3. Reliable Kicking (though not Punting) game

Cons

1. QB situation is a mess
2. Poor OL play
3. Injuries 

Fact is, few of us expected us to win 7 or more games this season. It’s been a pleasant surprise to be playing meaningful games in December for once. It’s just disappointing that we’ve fallen off a cliff when a Wild Card was looking a distinct possibility. Of course, the main hope this season was that Zach Wilson would take a big step forward in year two, and show that he was the guy for the long run, regardless of our final W/L record.

You don’t have to be a Football genius to see that he’s fallen way short of that. To be fair to him, he isn’t completely to blame. He’s been under consistent pressure, MLF hasn’t done him any favours at time, and he’s been put under intense scrutiny virtually from day one by a fanbase that has grown increasingly frustrated and impatient over the years (not surprisingly) as numerous QBs have tried and failed to solve a long standing Achilles Heel.

Even taking all that into account though, Wilson hasn’t shown anything to suggest he is a starting calibre NFL QB. Mike White has shown a better grasp of the Offense, and clearly has the backing of his teammates. Not that it matters now, but I honestly believe we would have won at least one of the last two games if he had been fit. 

The running game suffered a devastating blow when Breece Hall and AVT got hurt against Denver. Hall has the potential to be the best RB we’ve had since Curtis Martin, and hopefully he will be 100% by the start of next season. We have decent depth at the position, but Hall is head and shoulders above the rest. Vera-Tucker’s injury destroyed our OL. Laken Tomlinson had a hugely disappointing first season with the team, and we consistently had to chop and change at OT because of injuries.

Garrett Wilson was everything we hoped he’d be and more. Despite the issues at QB, he has broken the team record for receiving yards by a rookie, and will go over 1000 yards next week barring injury. Elijah Moore took a step back unfortunately, and angered the fanbase by requesting a trade after seeing a reduction in targets. Corey Davis showed flashes of what he’s capable of, and is one of the better blocking WRs out there, but was again too inconsistent. The TE’s were mostly solid, although hopefully Jeremy Ruckert can break through next year.

Defensively, we had a slow start but improved significantly as the season went on. They’re probably overhyped by some, but this is still one of the league’s better units. Quinnen Williams has had an outstanding season, and there’s little doubt he’s at least one of the best DT’s in Football. We have quality depth all across the DL, but there’s a big dropoff whenever Q isn’t out there and re-signing him in the offseason is a must. The LBs were mostly ok, but this unit can definitely be improved. CJ Mosely deserved his Pro Bowl selection, but he is still often a liability in coverage.

Sauce Gardner had a rookie season for the ages, and is already one of the better CBs in the game. He and DJ Reed gave us our best CB pairing since Revis and Cromartie, and Michael Carter was also solid in the slot. Unfortunately, the Safety play was terrible for most of the season, and it wouldn’t be a massive shock if we had two new starters in 2023. Greg Zuerlein made numerous big kicks, including the longest FG in team history, and has to be brought back. Braden Mann probably won’t be.

Obviously, the biggest offseason priority (along with re-signing Q) is fixing the QB situation. This is the strongest roster we’ve had in some time, but it means nothing if we continue to swing and miss at the most important position in the sport. I do feel some sympathy for Wilson, as he’s undoubtedly been let down by the team, but we surely can’t continue to persist for him. Mike White is popular with fans and teammates alike, and has shown some very encouraging flashes, but can he really be “the guy”?

For me, we should either re-sign White and bring in someone like Gardner Minshew to upgrade the backup position and step in if White fails, or we should make a big play for Jimmy Garoppolo or Derek Carr. Neither are ideal situations, but when you miss on a #2 overall pick you have to make the best of it. Garoppolo knows the system, and it’s clear his days as the starter in SF are done, so he’s the most likely candidate.

The OL obviously has to improve, but it’s a complicated situation. Mekhi Becton clearly has talent, but he’s missed virtually all of the last two seasons so can he be relied on? AVT coming back will obviously help a lot but Laken Tomlinson is a big question mark. Was this season just an outlier, or will he be a revolving door again in 2023? It wouldn’t surprise me at all if we use our first rounder on an OL in the next Draft, although we are currently looking at picking about halfway through the round.

Joe Douglas had a Draft for the ages this year, and we’re in a considerably better position than expected because of it. If we’re to take the next step and end our Playoff drought in 2023 though, he will likely to do a better job in FA (where he’s had too many misses) and obviously get the big QB decision right.


----------



## Rankles75

Wow, that went longer than planned. 🤣

Merry Christmas to all NFL fans out there, except Patriots fans natch…


----------



## Lm2

Let’s go lions!


----------



## troyag93

RedZone on Christmas Eve? Yes Sir!


----------



## troyag93

Add Zach Wilson to the list. The funniest Draft video


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Ah, yes, Dak at it again.


----------



## Rankles75

Eastwood said:


> Ah, yes, Dak at it again.


Taking my FF hopes down with him…


----------



## Rankles75

Titans are fucked.


----------



## Victor Chaos

Texans are now 2-0 on the road against the AFC South and overall 2-1-1 vs the AFC South. If only all of the Texans' games were against the AFC South.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Victor Chaos said:


> Texans are now 2-0 on the road against the AFC South and overall 2-1-1 vs the AFC South. If only all of the Texans' games were against the AFC South.


Way to go Texans.

You beat a Titans team with only 5 or 6 starters on both sides of the ball healthy.

LOL no offense, you guys won, enjoy it.

The Titans are historically injured. I do not understand how for two years in a row the Titans are the single most injured team in the NFL, 

Last year the Titans overcame it, somewhat.

This year the wheels have come off.

Texans have a bright future with so many drsft picks.


----------



## DUSTY 74

Fun lil chaos scenario


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Hard to cheer for the Colts, but I guess it would be best for my team and chaos if they win. 

It's really a win/win situation. If the Colts win, they fall in the draft and the Titans playoff chances improve. 

If they lose, well the Colts lose which is always a good thing.


----------



## Blonde

Ghost Lantern said:


> Way to go Texans.
> 
> You beat a Titans team with only 5 or 6 starters on both sides of the ball healthy.
> 
> LOL no offense, you guys won, enjoy it.
> 
> The Titans are historically injured. I do not understand how for two years in a row the Titans are the single most injured team in the NFL,
> 
> Last year the Titans overcame it, somewhat.
> 
> This year the wheels have come off.
> 
> Texans have a bright future with so many drsft picks.


I’ve silently prayed for the Titans to fail since January 4, 2020.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Rhhodes said:


> I’ve silently prayed for the Titans to fail since January 4, 2020.


Well I don't know why but lol


----------



## Blonde

Ghost Lantern said:


> Well I don't know why but lol


Well @Ghost Lantern I’m glad that the worst day of 2020 for me was just another day for you 😂 but it was when your Titans beat the Patriots and Brady’s last play as a Patriot was a pick 6… (still 😭😭😭 internally).


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Rhhodes said:


> Well @Ghost Lantern I’m glad that the worst day of 2020 for me was just another day for you 😂 but it was when your Titans beat the Patriots and Brady’s last play as a Patriot was a pick 6… (still 😭😭😭 internally).


LOL

You have to be kidding me? You have lived a charmed life. I have never seen a Super Bowl win.

I am glad this hurt you, because modern day Patriot fan has no clue what it is like in the real world.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Rhhodes said:


> Well @Ghost Lantern I’m glad that the worst day of 2020 for me was just another day for you 😂 but it was when your Titans beat the Patriots and Brady’s last play as a Patriot was a pick 6… (still 😭😭😭 internally).


Dude seriously? 

You win multiple Super Bowls. But give me a sad face because my fandom has very little to cheer for.


----------



## Blonde

Ghost Lantern said:


> Dude seriously?
> 
> You win multiple Super Bowls. But give me a sad face because my fandom has very little to cheer for.


Well, Brady might not even make the playoffs this year. Aside from the 2008 season when he was injured, this hasn’t happened for 20 years.

I don’t live a charmed life though because my NHL team has never won in my lifetime and for like 25 years before I was born.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Rhhodes said:


> Well, Brady might not even make the playoffs this year. Aside from the 2008 season when he was injured, this hasn’t happened for 20 years.
> 
> I don’t live a charmed life though because my NHL team has never won in my lifetime and for like 25 years before I was born.


Dude seriously? The Bruns won the cup like in the last ten years.

I am 51 years old I have followed sports every year since I was a kid. In my lifetime only one of my teams has ever won a championship. The Bucks in 2020 and the NBA is my least favorite professional league.

The Titans have never won a Super Bowl
The Brewers have never won a Word Series
The Predators have never won a Stanley Cup

You have no idea what most of us live through.


----------



## DUSTY 74

By the way anyone get any fun nfl / team related Xmas 🎄 gifts 🎁


----------



## Blonde

Ghost Lantern said:


> Dude seriously? The Bruns won the cup like in the last ten years.
> 
> I am 51 years old I have followed sports every year since I was a kid. In my lifetime only one of my teams has ever won a championship. The Bucks in 2020.
> 
> You have no idea what most of us live through.


Really?

1) I’m not a dude
2) My NHL team is the Leafs 
3) I hate the Bruins


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Rhhodes said:


> Really?
> 
> 1) I’m not a dude
> 2) My NHL team is the Leafs
> 3) I hate the Bruins


Yes

1. Dude or Dudette....don't care
2. Your Patriots have given you more than you need. Don't be spoiled.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

DUSTY 74 said:


> By the way anyone get any fun nfl / team related Xmas 🎄 gifts 🎁


I got a Titans hoodie that was really nice


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Ghost Lantern said:


> Yes1. Dude or Dudette....don't care
> 2. Your Patriots have given you more than you need. Don't be spoiled.


The Patriots are a great franchise that experianced years of losing, I was glad they finally got a Super Bowl. But then they kept winning, well it is understandable that fan bases like mine would think their fans are spsoiled. No offense meant.


----------



## Blonde

Ghost Lantern said:


> The Patriots are a great franchise that experianced years of losing, I was glad they finally got a Super Bowl. But then they kept winning, well it is understandable that fan bases like mine would think their fans are spsoiled. No offense meant.


I am and always have been a Tom Brady fan first (for 2/3rds of my lifetime). I wasn’t upset because the Patriots lost that year. I was upset that Tom Brady’s last pass as a patriot was a pick 6. I was also emotional because I thought he would retire and that the last pass of his career was a pick 6.

There will always be more Titans games to cheer for. It’s a lot harder when your favorite athlete for 20 years is losing weekly and might end up retiring.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Rhhodes said:


> I am and always have been a Tom Brady fan first (for 2/3rds of my lifetime). I wasn’t upset because the Patriots lost that year. I was upset that Tom Brady’s last pass as a patriot was a pick 6. I was also emotional because I thought he would retire and that the last pass of his career was a pick 6.
> 
> There will always be more Titans games to cheer for. It’s a lot harder when your favorite athlete for 20 years is losing weekly and might end up retiring.


lol, your favorite QB has won 7 Super Bowls. The very definition of spoiled is crying over one interception, right? Just to put it into perspective how many fans have never lived to see their team win one Super Bowl? This is why I am pushing back.

That one Titans interception led to to what? The Titans beating the Ravens and then losing to the Chiefs.

You have watched your guy win 7 Super Bowls. I have watched my team lose every year. This is why I have zero sympathy for the Titans ending Brady's tenure as a Patriot.


----------



## Blonde

Ghost Lantern said:


> lol, your favorite QB has won 7 Super Bowls. The very definition of spoiled is crying over one interception, right? Just to put it into perspective how many fans have never lived to see their team win one Super Bowl? This is why I am pushing back.
> 
> That one Titans interception led to to what? The Titans beating the Ravens and then losing to the Chiefs.
> 
> You have watched your guy win 7 Super Bowls. I have watched my team lose every year. This is why I have zero sympathy for the Titans ending Brady's tenure as a Patriot.


He’s not just my favorite QB. He’s my favorite athlete across all sports, favorite human being outside of people I personally know, my idol, my hero and my dream guy.

Everytime he loses, even when he plays well, half the NFL fans shit on him. There are some that consider him being picked off by Robert Alford as the greatest moment in super bowl history. No one else gets that level of hate and disrespect.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Rhhodes said:


> He’s not just my favorite QB. He’s my favorite athlete across all sports, favorite human being outside of people I personally know, my idol, my hero and my dream guy.
> 
> Everytime he loses, even when he plays well, half the NFL fans shit on him. There are some that consider him being picked off by Robert Alford as the greatest moment in super bowl history. No one else gets that level of hate and disrespect.


To be honest I really like Brady, He is a major suppoter of my favorite charity. I met him a few years ago, really quality guy. I always want Brady to do well. except when it is against my home town team. 

No worries, I still say he spoiled you, lol.


----------



## Irish Jet

Mike White.


----------



## troyag93

Blonde said:


> I am and always have been a Tom Brady fan first (for 2/3rds of my lifetime). I wasn’t upset because the Patriots lost that year. I was upset that Tom Brady’s last pass as a patriot was a pick 6. I was also emotional because I thought he would retire and that the last pass of his career was a pick 6.
> 
> There will always be more Titans games to cheer for. It’s a lot harder when your favorite athlete for 20 years is losing weekly and might end up retiring.


He did his podcast and pretty much said he’s coming back next year.


----------



## Rankles75

The Derek Carr era is over in Las Vegas. Benched for Jarrett Stidham, and set to be released before (or just after) the Super Bowl.


----------



## troyag93

Rankles75 said:


> The Derek Carr era is over in Las Vegas. Benched for Jarrett Stidham, and set to be released before (or just after) the Super Bowl.


He got done dirty. 9 years there dealing with all that bullshit with that organization and couldn’t even let him finish. They really hoping to get Tom Brady.


----------



## Blonde

troyag93 said:


> He got done dirty. 9 years there dealing with all that bullshit with that organization and couldn’t even let him finish. They really hoping to get Tom Brady.


As long as he doesn’t go to the Saints.


----------



## troyag93

Blonde said:


> As long as he doesn’t go to the Saints.


----------



## Blonde

troyag93 said:


> View attachment 145831


@Irish Jet and @Rankles75 will finally get to celebrate.

Forgot to mention - I also don’t want him to go to the Packers, Giants, Colts, Cowboys, Broncos, Panthers, Falcons, Dolphins, 49ers, Chargers, Rams, Lions, Bears, Jaguars, Texans, Eagles, Commanders, Bengals or Browns ever in his career. I hate all of them 😇


----------



## troyag93

Blonde said:


> @Irish Jet and @Rankles75 will finally get to celebrate.



Jets don’t need Tom Brady. They got all time Jet Mike White 😃


----------



## Lady Eastwood

troyag93 said:


> He got done dirty. 9 years there dealing with all that bullshit with that organization and couldn’t even let him finish. They really hoping to get Tom Brady.


Brady gonna wiggle his way back to papa Bill in NE and Gronk will unretire, just watch lol


----------



## Rankles75

In the final of my FF Keeper league despite the best efforts of one or two of my players last week. Now faced with the dilemma of whether to play Dak and Zeke in a game that might be over at HT, with Tennessee focused on a winner takes all game against Jacksonville next week…


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Yeeeeehaaaawwww Cowboys win!

Man, though, Dak and his interceptions.


----------



## Rankles75

Left Dak out, played Zeke. Could have gone worse…


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Titans played a lot better than I thought they would. 

Dobbs was better than Malik.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Blonde said:


> @Irish Jet and @Rankles75 will finally get to celebrate.
> 
> Forgot to mention - I also don’t want him to go to the Packers, Giants, Colts, Cowboys, Broncos, Panthers, Falcons, Dolphins, 49ers, Chargers, Rams, Lions, Bears, Jaguars, Texans, Eagles, Commanders, Bengals or Browns ever in his career. I hate all of them 😇


I would love him in Tennessee, so would Vrabel.


----------



## Rankles75

Ghost Lantern said:


> Titans played a lot better than I thought they would.
> 
> Dobbs was better than Malik.


I remember when some experts were tipping Willis to go in the top 10. Still very early days for him obviously, but I really don’t see him being a starting NFL QB. Tannehill now on IR, so his only hope of playing again this season is if Tennessee make the Super Bowl, and it’s very possible he’s played his last down as a Titan.


----------



## troyag93

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1609630974316355584


----------



## Lady Eastwood

So uhhhh any Washington fans want to weigh in on the new mascot


----------



## troyag93

Eastwood said:


> So uhhhh any Washington fans want to weigh in on the new mascot
> 
> View attachment 146974


About to be eliminated from the Playoffs and they worried about the new mascot?


----------



## troyag93

He didn’t fucking know!!! 🤣🤣🤣

but hey a new Mascot 🐷 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1609658618357641216


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

The New York Football Giants are going to the playoffs! Fuck yeah!!!!


----------



## FreshlyLazy

I’m a huge Green Bay Packers fan, and I thought their season was dead halfway through the season. They had a convincing victory over the Vikings today with contributions for each side of the ball.

They have a shot to make it in as a wildcard team if they beat the Lions next week. It’s nice watching them play more cohesively as a team and play more meaningful football towards the end of the season.


----------



## troyag93

FreshlyLazy said:


> I’m a huge Green Bay Packers fan, and I thought their season was dead halfway through the season. They had a convincing victory over the Vikings today with contributions for each side of the ball.
> 
> They have a shot to make it in as a wildcard team if they beat the Lions next week. It’s nice watching them play more cohesively as a team and play more meaningful football towards the end of the season.


I cheer for interesting teams and good match ups. I have no interest in seeing Geno Smith in the playoffs. Hope Rodgers wins next week. Anytime he in the playoffs it makes it more fun.


----------



## Blonde

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1609661758662381569

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1609408278395760640
Other NFL fanbases coping hard right now by insulting Brady for showing affection to his son.


----------



## Rankles75

New year, same old Jets. I hate being right all the time… #DerekCarrnomatterwhat


----------



## troyag93

Rankles75 said:


> New year, same old Jets. I hate being right all the time… #DerekCarrnomatterwhat


What!? All time Jets Legend Mike White throwing 23/46 didn’t cut it?

When I’m 70 years old and The Jets still suck, I will tell my grandkids that back in the day The Jets had a QB named Mike White ……. And that’s all


----------



## La Parka

Eastwood said:


> So uhhhh any Washington fans want to weigh in on the new mascot
> 
> View attachment 146974


I still feel like the hogs would've been a better name than the commies.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Holy shit, I hope Hamlin is okay.


----------



## kentl

It is absolutely ridiculous they keep making the analyst talk about this. You can see their uncomfortable and see them looking over at their producers.
Someone high up is making them talk

Cancle the broadcast. Wwe was wrong with Owen if nfl keeps this up their also wrong


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Well, Owen died and they went on. We thankfully don’t have a death here. Hope we don’t see that report at any time. The coaches and teams are being given the choice if they want to go on. That’s why they went to the lockers. I don’t think they’ll go on. The crew doesn’t really have a choice until a decision is made by the teams, they kinda have to talk since people are still tuned in.


EDIT: game called off, right thing to do.


----------



## Hephaesteus

Skip done lost his mind


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1610101204687949827


----------



## kentl

It blows my mimd anyone who says this game matters... it doesn't

Life and death situation will always (or should) overwrite any importance of a made up sport and scores


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Hephaesteus said:


> Skip done lost his mind
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1610101204687949827


He’s a piece of shit and deserves anything terrible that happens to him.


From Jerry:


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Promising update:


----------



## Lm2

Scary shit I tell you, hope he is okay


----------



## Victor Chaos

Yeah hope he'll live through this.


----------



## njcam

Is it true that Commissioner Roger Goodell initially ordered the game to continue?


----------



## troyag93

Eastwood said:


> He’s a piece of shit and deserves anything terrible that happens to him.
> 
> 
> From Jerry:
> 
> View attachment 147405




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1610647786705543172


----------



## Lady Eastwood

troyag93 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1610647786705543172


Sharpe should knock Skip the fuck out.


----------



## Rankles75

Would be nice if 2023 was the year networks stopped giving a platform to asshats like Skip Bayless and Bart Scott. Won’t hold my breath though.


----------



## Victor Chaos

I all assume everything involving Skip and Shannon is a work.


----------



## troyag93

Victor Chaos said:


> I all assume everything involving Skip and Shannon is a work.


Negative, Weeks ago Skip disrespect Shannon on tv calling him a bum.

Then Skip said some stupid shit on Twitter about the NFL player on Monday, Shannon wanted to killed him today.


----------



## Razgriz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611940055207092226
.... hope someone picked up his phone...


----------



## Rankles75

Wow, what a way to lose a game (and end your season). That’s usually the kind of shit that would happen to us… 😵


----------



## Blonde

Rankles75 said:


> Wow, what a way to lose a game (and end your season). That’s usually the kind of shit that would happen to us… 😵


It's a tragedy. @Ghost Lantern get that OL fixed and I will ask my man (Tom Brady) to join the Titans.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

@Ghost Lantern it seems we were destined for failure after all lol cheers my man


----------



## troyag93

Blonde said:


> It's a tragedy. @Ghost Lantern get that OL fixed and I will ask my man (Tom Brady) to join the Titans.


He should join the Titans. I don’t know why Tom wants to go with the Raiders. They’re dead last in defense. Tommy going to have to score 40 a game.


----------



## troyag93

These goofy ass fucking fans man 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611950952063328256


----------



## Lady Eastwood

As usual, my Cowboys look stupid and Dak is garbage.

I’m ready to be one and done in the playoffs. Again.


----------



## AliFrazier100

Victor Chaos said:


> I all assume everything involving Skip and Shannon is a work.


To a degree. They are told to constantly have different takes on things to make the show interesting. But Shannon was genuinely pissed at Skip here.


----------



## g3rmany.turtle

I am sticking with the Niners vs Bengals, or Bills. Joe Burrow is 3-0 vs Mahomes, no one else can say this. I think Josh Allen might be a bit better, but who knows really? They cancelled their last game as we all know. I really think the Niners win this year's Super Bowl.


----------



## Rankles75

That Colts/Texans game was something. Bears now in a great position to trade #1 for a shitload of picks.


----------



## g3rmany.turtle

Now let's talk about the DRAFT!!!

*Chicago Bears *are going to be picking with the first overall pick. I honestly see no reason why they should stay up at the top. Unless they're planning on making a defensive end like Anderson the first overall pick. I really think we could see a *trade* out of the *1st overall pick*. If they stay at the 1st overall pick, then I would venture to guess that *Will Anderson Jr (DE) Alabama* is their guy. However, I could certainly see the Bears trading to Seattle who has two first round picks and then Seattle making that move at QB.

*Houston Texans *will most certainly be taking a *QB*, and I would be shocked if they didn't. Can anyone make an argument for why they would pass on a QB? Even if Seattle and Chicago make a trade, you still have either CJ Stroud, or *Bryce Young *left if Seahawks and Bears trade were to happen. Even without this hypothetical, I could see the *Texans* taking *Bryce Young *as the first QB taken in the draft. Because, if you haven't noticed Alabama's putting out starting NFL QBs more than any other SEC school, or any other FBS school for that matter. Jalen Hurts, Mac Jones, and Tua are all starting QBs right now.

*Arizona Cardinals* has to be thinking about *left tackle *here. Right? We could go back and forth here on who that could be, but I got to with *Paris Johnson (LT) Ohio State*. I think this is a very obvious need here for Murray's future.

*Indianapolis Colts *are a huge reason why I think the Seahawks might trade up with the Bears 1st overall pick. The Colts could certainly use a new QB, even though Carson Wentz did well last season, granted they missed the playoffs by just one game. This year with Matt Ryan a former SB QB, they did awful, and the results were far worse this year than last year. Honestly, they would be better off still with Wentz and Reich, change my mind. This is a huge reason why I think the* Colts *are going defense here and likely* CB*. Who that is, well the best CB available. Not sure yet, but after combine we should have a better idea. If I had to pick it would be *Christian Gonzalez (CB) Oregon*.

*Seattle Seahawks - See Bears trade. *They're going QB no matter what in my opinion.


----------



## Rankles75

No Playoffs for A-Rod the diva, you love to see it…


----------



## Blonde

😂 Packers failing has made 2023 better already. I pray for times like these. 




troyag93 said:


> These goofy ass fucking fans man
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611950952063328256


Brady owns the Cowboys. Thank you, NFL Gods!

I’m predicting Bucs vs. Bills at the Super Bowl, and Brady clowns them once again.


----------



## Rankles75

g3rmany.turtle said:


> Now let's talk about the DRAFT!!!
> 
> *Chicago Bears *are going to be picking with the first overall pick. I honestly see no reason why they should stay up at the top. Unless they're planning on making a defensive end like Anderson the first overall pick. I really think we could see a *trade* out of the *1st overall pick*. If they stay at the 1st overall pick, then I would venture to guess that *Will Anderson Jr (DE) Alabama* is their guy. However, I could certainly see the Bears trading to Seattle who has two first round picks and then Seattle making that move at QB.
> 
> *Houston Texans *will most certainly be taking a *QB*, and I would be shocked if they didn't. Can anyone make an argument for why they would pass on a QB? Even if Seattle and Chicago make a trade, you still have either CJ Stroud, or *Bryce Young *left if Seahawks and Bears trade were to happen. Even without this hypothetical, I could see the *Texans* taking *Bryce Young *as the first QB taken in the draft. Because, if you haven't noticed Alabama's putting out starting NFL QBs more than any other SEC school, or any other FBS school for that matter. Jalen Hurts, Mac Jones, and Tua are all starting QBs right now.
> 
> *Arizona Cardinals* has to be thinking about *left tackle *here. Right? We could go back and forth here on who that could be, but I got to with *Paris Johnson (LT) Ohio State*. I think this is a very obvious need here for Murray's future.
> 
> *Indianapolis Colts *are a huge reason why I think the Seahawks might trade up with the Bears 1st overall pick. The Colts could certainly use a new QB, even though Carson Wentz did well last season, granted they missed the playoffs by just one game. This year with Matt Ryan a former SB QB, they did awful, and the results were far worse this year than last year. Honestly, they would be better off still with Wentz and Reich, change my mind. This is a huge reason why I think the* Colts *are going defense here and likely* CB*. Who that is, well the best CB available. Not sure yet, but after combine we should have a better idea. If I had to pick it would be *Christian Gonzalez (CB) Oregon*.
> 
> *Seattle Seahawks - See Bears trade. *They're going QB no matter what in my opinion.


I’m way behind where I usually am when it comes to the Draft, due to life stuff and the Jets being in Playoff contention much later than usual. Will have to step it up now our season has fizzled out…

With a couple of “franchise” QBs at the top end of this class, I would be shocked if the Bears don’t manage to trade #1 for a shedload of picks. 

Seattle are the key to the top 5. I’m happy to see Geno Smith having his moment in the sun, but he’s 33 and has been up and down in recent weeks so I would worry if he can maintain his level of play going forward. He’s also a FA after this season. Think it would make sense for the Hawks to re-sign him but also take a QB as his eventual replacement, although it’s possible they miss out on Young, Stroud and Levis if they stay at #5.

Thinking the Cardinals will likely end up with one of Will Anderson or Jalen Carter. Much as I’d love the Jets to make a big move up for CJ Stroud, it’s not going to happen. We’ll go the veteran route for our next QB, and then hopefully be able to nab someone like Paris Johnson at 13 to shore up the OL.


----------

